# The 2009 Vero Beach Adoration and INFO thread



## MiaSRN62

*Vero Beach Adoration & Information Thread 2009 *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This thread is a continuation of starbox's original thread of 2007. 

I'll keep the tradition of the roll-call going for 2009.    Please PM me to let me know when you're going. 

My name is Maria.  We visit WDW anywhere from 2-3 times per year.  I've only been to VB twice but definitely love it there.  I anticipate many more trips in the next four years especially because my dd is a freshman at FL Tech about 30 min away.   It's convenient to stay at VB on my DVC points and visit her at school at the same time.  

Please feel free to ask questions, answer questions, or pose questions to be added to the FAQ. None of the photos have been brought forward for this new thread so feel free to post some fresh (or favorite) photos.  The link to the 2008 thread will be posted here.   

Anyone has any updates for the FAQ or anything to do with VB please post here or PM me.   I know from our last visit in Aug, the CM's were discussing updating rooms and getting internet for the rooms !  Whoo-hoo....because it was a bit of a pain to have to go out into the lobby area to get on to the internet.  I heard "talk" of VB getting flat screen TV's ?  Not sure if this is reality or not, but if anyone is going soon and can snoop around for some info, that would be great.  

If you would like to add the Vero Beach Adoration Club Icon to your signature or as an avatar you can use this link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 This is a 100 x 100 pixel image.

or right click this image and save it to your computer, and then upload it to your own image site. 


ROLL CALL for the remainder of 2008 :
09/30 - 10/02 DisTeach1
10/04 - 10/10 Sarahtink
10/05 - 10/11 CDNPrinceCharming
10/11 - 10/15 eeyoresmom
10/15 - 10/20 JerJan
10/22 - 10/24 sg4Disney
10/19 - 10/24 rigsby25
10/20 - 10/24 MinnieMeg
10/23 - 10/27 Maistre Gracey
11/1  -  11/4  Michellebriana
11/2    - 11/6  Verandah Man
11/4    - 11/7  Joey7295
11/23 - 11/27 beautigirlsmom
11/16 - 11/18 dwelty
11/25 - 11/28 Geyser Gazer
12/09 - 12/12 Carolinadj
12/11 - 12/14 riatees
12/30 - 1/2    trampslady

2009 VB ROLL CALL

2/13  - 2/20    tgan
2/14  -  2/17   Tinkerbellcrafter
2/15   - 2/23   Mahusky
2/15   - 2/20   dgaston
2/20   - 3/1     Jump4Joy8390
2/22   - 2/24   smacky1
3/8     - 3/12   ender505
3/14   - 3/16   chickie
3/22   - 3/26   Nocker
3/22   - 3/27   grist4life
3/28   - 4/3     backyardponder
3/29   - 4/4     goldilocks 63
3/31   - 4/4     Minnie824
4/4    -  4/10   Belle and Rella's Dad
4/4    -  4/11   Starr W
4/4    -  4/11   a Really Bad Egg
4/4    -  4/11   milesjacki
4/8    -  4/12   kddlm
4/11  -  4/18   SC Minnie
4/19 -    4/22   dressthechild
4/19 -    4/24   Samamit
4/25  -   5/3    Poohgirl
5/2    -  5/6    fers31
5/3    -  5/7     DisDaydreamer
5/3    -  5/13    dort
5/5   -   5/8     MiaSRN62
5/6   -   5/8     okwmember92
5/6   -   5/11   cocinele
5/8   -   5/11   pinktales
5/14  -   5/29   maburke
5/16  -   5/20   TLPL
5/17  -   5/24   mdurette
5/17  -   5/30   Snakebit12
5/22  -   5/24   gamomof2
5/23  -   5/26   kdzgon
3rd wk of May   Kiingor
5/30  -   6/1     friskykitten
5/31  -   6/5    Jennz
5/31  -   6/5    mikeandkarla 
5/31  -   6/6    Hollowellfam6
5/31  -   6/6    cmctammyg
6/4   -   6/11   DR JK
6/6   -   6/12   texansue
6/12  -   6/15   VLee
6/14  -   6/17   DisneyWill 
6/17 -    6/28   Magic08
6/21  -  6/23    twinmom108
6/22  -  6/24    DVC Jen
6/22  -  6/29    Ipandorf
6/24  -  6/28    maureenann
6/27  -  6/30    GILL-WDW 
6/28  -  7/1      Isayd
6/28  -  7/2      magicalfoursome
6/28  -  7/2      ddiva
6/29  -  7/5      parlay
7/2   -   7/5      iloveokw
7/6    -  7/10    perpetualplanner
7/7    -  7/12   photobob
7/12   -  7/17   Par8hed
7/17  -   7/19   Tinker74
7/19  -  7/26   Buckeye Fan
7/21   -  7/23   ILuvCrush
7/23   -  7/26   mandjblum
8/2    -   8/7    Tine731
8/8    -  8/15   Mahusky
8/9    -  8/11   dairyqueenmom
8/9    -  8/12   dairyqueenmom
8/11  -  8/19   Lorelai71
8/12  -  8/16   DisneyDreams21
8/16  -  8/21   TiffanyW1
8/19  -  8/22   mandysmom
8/20  -  8/24   desmar9
8/23  -  8/25   Anal Annie
8/28  -  8/31   Ham Ham
8/29   -  9/4    mickeymorse
9/20  -  9/23   MnParrothead
9/24   - 9/28   wdwiala
9/25   - 9/27   podsnel
10/11 - 10/16  BWV Dreamin
10/16 - 10/19  keliblue
11/9   - 11/14  LocustPoint
11/22 - 11/26  Kristen


2010 VB Roll call :
1/25  -  1/29    iloveokw
7/18  - 7/24     MnParrothead

*ANYONE INTERESTED IN THE 2009 VB CHAIR SWAP CLICK HERE : *
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2000797

Think I'll put the FAQ and other info on a second post......


----------



## MiaSRN62

*VERO BEACH FAQ*

Contributors: starbox, MiaSRN62, mbhoxie, DisDaydreamer, Lisareniff, DVCconvert, Sorcerer's Dad, floridaFam, nzdisneymom


*Vero Beach map showing area attractions : *

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?clie....774848,-80.439835&spn=0.122722,0.153294&z=13


*How do I get to Vero Beach?*
*Do you have to be a DVC member to stay there?*

No you do not. You can make a reservation through a travel agent or by calling the resort. A Discount Code exists (from Birnbaum's 2007 Guide):Note... These are 2007 dates (waiting for someone to post or send me 2008) 
Get 10% off 2/1/07-2/15/07, 2/20/07- 3/24/07.
Get 20% off 1/1/07- 1/31/07, 4/15/07- 5/25/07, 5/29/07-6/28/07, 7/5/07-8/30/07, 9/4/07- 11/21/07, 11/26/07-12/19/07.
When reserving, ask for code BPQ.

*What is rack rate for the resort? *
Note... These are 2007 rates (waiting for someone to post or send me 2009.  I will do some investigating as well) 
Value Season (Jan 1-31/Aug 12-Dec 19)
Studio: 175 OVIR: 190 1bd: 265 2bd: 345 Cottage: 745
Regular Season (April 15-May 30) and Summer Season (May 31-August 11)
Studio: 225 OVIR: 270 1bd: 345 2bd: 460 Cottage: 925
Peak Season (Feb 1-March 24)
Studio: 290 OVIR: 325 1Bd: 425 2bd: 630 Cottage: 1015
Holiday Season (March 25-April 14 and December 20-31)
Studio: 309 OVIR: 365 1bd: 440 2bd: 660 Cottage: 1135


*What is the difference between an Inn Room and a Studio?*
With an Inn room you'll get 2 queen beds and it is about 360 sq ft. You also will have a small frig, wet bar, and microwave. Select corner Inn rooms are slightly larger and L-shaped. So as you enter the room through the door, you see a narrow walk space and the kitchenette is right there. As you turn the corner, you have the main space with the beds. 

A studio is about 375 sq ft and also has a frig, wet bar and microwave. The difference is you will get one queen bed and one double sleeper sofa. So if only two people are staying in the room and sharing the bed, you can keep the sofa closed and allows more floor space. The Vero Beach studio room is the same shape as the OKW studio so the floor space is optimized in my opinion. 

Studios (particularily ground and 2st floor), don't offer much of a view. There is a lot of very lush tropical foilage surrounding the ground floor studio and larger villas. Ocean View Inn rooms are a reservation option. 

*What does availiability typically look like?*
Peak season at South Florida beaches is in the Spring, with March and April (Spring Break) being the most popular. Summer is typically not as difficult to reserve as Spring is. By calling at 7 months, you can likely get any week you want. I've had luck getting summer time calling only a few months prior.

*What is the beach like?*
The beach is on the "wild" side, with lots of waves and a pretty sharp drop off. Children should be closely supervised. 
Rob describes it here:
"It is not a big beach, but it is never crowded so size, in this case, doesn't matter. Vero beach is an ocean playground. The waves on most days are formiddable and great for boogie or surf boarding. 

The sand is brown and coarse, and gets hot in the summer. For me the hot sand is a sensory awakening and I find myself thinking... "yes, I really am here... ouch, damn that's hot... ow, ow, ow".

I love the ocean waves. VB receives the gulf stream flow so the water temps are pretty steady for much of the year. I like to think that sharks don't like waves and stay out further than I venture. I have never seen a shark at VB, but PamOKW posted a story about a shark bite incident at VB in 2006. Thanks, Pam. 

Jelly Fish? Hah.... VB has PORTUGESE MAN-O-WAR! Actually, I have been to VB almost all the months from March to November and only once have I encountered these slimey creatures of pain. Yes, I was stung. Not too bad though... just felt like a thousand bee stings.

There is never a problem finding a spot to set up beach camp at VB.

One real nice thing about the beach is the proximity to the Pool bar & grill, and your room. So If you have hankering for a Margarita or a hamburger, OR nature is suddenly calling (#2, you can do #1 in the ocean), your remedy is very close by. We typically will set up early in the morning and go back and forth between the pool, the room, and the beach throughout the day.

The beach doesn't have much in the way of shelling, but it does have turtle nests."

*Is there a lifeguard on duty?*
There are lifeguards at the pool at peak times, but not on the beach.

*Is there internet service at the resort?*
Yes. They currently have Wireless in the lobby and sitting areas of the main building. They also have a public access computer off of the lobby area. cost is $9.95/30 minutes. We are supposed to get free wireless sometime in the spring of 2008.

*What sort of activities does the resort offer? Is there a fee?*
There are a number of planned recreational activities. Some have age-limits and/or fees. These include (but are not limited to):
Fishing Fundamentals (age 7+): 30.00/35.00
Lagoon Adventure (age 7-17): fee ???
Kayak Adventure (age 8+):40.00/45.00
Pelican Island Bike Tour (age 12+) 8.00/10.00
Seaside Chefs (age 4+) fee?????
Unbirthday Parties (age 4-12): No fee
Campfire (all ages): No fee - Monday/Wed/Fri/Sat nights
SnorkelEars: 30.00/35.00
Turtle Troop Adventure 20.00/25.00
Discovery Scuba: 30.00/35.00
Cel Painting: 10.00/15.00
Faux Gyataku Craft: 7.00/10.00
Sand Casting: 3.00/5.00
Tennis Lessons
30 min: 27.00/30.00
60 min: 50.00/55.00
Garden and Museum Tour: 15.00/20.00
Beginning Birding (seasonal): 8.00/10.00
Surf School: 90.00/95.00

*What is the temperature like?*
Looking for a graphic to post here !  Stay tuned !


*Is there a supervised kid's club?*
There is a 3-hour 3DC Discovery Club for kids age 4-12 on Monday, Wednesday, Friday, and Saturday. Price is 35.00 per child for non-members and 30.00 for DVC members. Dinner and supervised activities are included and advance reservations are required.

*What is availiable for rental at the resort?*
There are a number of items availible for rental. Prices are as follows (DVC Member/Non-Member)
2 Chairs and Umbrella: 24.00/30.00
Umbrella: 10.00/12.00
Beach Chair: 7.00/9.00
Cushioned Lounge Chair: 9.00/12.00
2 Lounges and Umbrella: 28.00/36.00
Body Board: 9.00/12.00
Cabanas: 12.00/15.00
Bikes (hourly): 5.00/7.00
Bikes: 14.00/17.00
Tennis Racket: Complimentary/5.00
Miniature Golf Rental Equipment
Hourly: 1.00/2.00
Entire Stay: 5.00/7.00
Kayak (30 minutes): 20.00/25.00
Jet Ski (30 minutes): 55.00/60.00


*What dining options exist at the resort?*
VB offers more dining options than most Disney resorts: Shutters is a casual table service restaurant featuring American cuisine, fresh seafood, and a wood-brick oven. Character dining is offered Saturday morning, reservations are suggested. The Green Cabin Room offers specialty drinks, a light lunch and appetizer menu, and both indoor and outdoor dining areas. There is nightly entertainment. Sonya's is open select evening and features signature dining with steaks and seafood. Brunch is availiable on Sunday. Bleacher's offers pool-side counter service with hot dogs, hamburgers, subs, and salads. Alcoholic speciality beverages are also offered. There is also the option of Inn Room Private Dining, including the option to pre-order breakfast with a selected delivery time. Prices seem to be on par with all Disney resorts in terms of CS,TS and Signature Dining experiences. The Disney Dining Experience card (DDE) is accepted at VB.
Please Note: The DDP is NOT accepted at VB.
Menus: Shutters:http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero1.htm
http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero2.htm
http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero3.htm
http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero8.htm 

*Does the resort do anything special for holidays?*
4th of July is pretty cool. For a while, there were fireworks in Orchid just North of the resort. They were fantastic. There are also fireworks in Sebastian which you can watch from A1A.

VB throws a pool-party on New Year's Eve complete with party hats, noise-makers, live DJ, and guest appearances by the likes of Goofy, Chip, and Dale. There are family activities, dancing, and the night ends with the "Pool Drop" where at the stroke of midnight, everyone who wants to, jumps into the pool.

The resort always does something for most holidays. We really enjoy Halloween at the resort. They have costume contests, pumpkin carving contests, trick or treating, etc.

*What are my dining/grocery options outside of the resort?*
Orchid Island Pizzeria right next to DVBR on the corner of A1A and 510. They serve a thin crust style pizzia with choice of lots of toppings, pasta dinners, and hot and cold subs. They will also deliver to the lobby of the resort. 772-388-5151


Also :   http://www.boppysbeachmarket.com/
Boppy's Beach Market is located on the corner of A1A and Wabasso Beach Rd. (CR 510) in Vero Beach next to the Disney Resort.
Serves a delicious full breakfast, an amazing lunch and a mouth watering BBQ dinner.  We also have a full convenience store full of everything you need for home and the beach.  Beach Rentals are also available.  We are open at 6:30am to 8:00pm seven days a week.


There is commercial strip in Vero Beach about 11 miles/20 min away. Includes just about everything you can think of - Super Walmart, Sams Club, Home Depot, Lowes, Best Buy, Circuit City, Sears, - complete mall. Plenty of places to spend money! The outlet malls are a few more miles past that out to the west.

There is also a Super Walmart in Sebastian approx 9 miles to the north, along with some smaller strip malls - Publix etc. Sebastian is a smaller city, home of Pelican Island, Capt Hirams restaurant and bar (think tables in the sand), Squid Lips restaurant. -


*DINING OPTIONS IN THE VB AREA :*

Lobster Shanty in Vero Beach ( http://www.verobeachlobstershanty.com/ )

Mamma Mia's:   http://www.mamamiaskitchen.net/

Mr. Manatee's in Vero Beach ( http://www.planetvero.com/mrmanatees.htm ) also, I believe this is the main website for Mr Manatee's : ( http://www.mrmanatees.com/ )

Capt Hiram's for lunch in Sebastian http://www.hirams.com/

http://www.riversidecafe.com/ (Riverside Cafe)

Ozzie's Crabhouse 
6060 US Hwy. 1 South
Grant, FL 32949
(321) 724-0009 -----> what I read was "go for the food...not the decor". So I'm assuming this place is very very casual ? But the food is supposed to be great. 


Waldo's at the Driftwood
3150 Ocean Drive 
Vero Beach, FL 32963-1954 
Phone: 772-231-0550 
Fax: 772-234-1981 
Website: http://www.thedriftwoodresort.com/rest.html 


http://www.bellanapoli-verobeach.com/


TOOJAYS :        http://www.toojays.com/locationsnew/locationlist_tc.html


Ay Jalisco Inc
1909 20th St, Vero Beach, FL 
Tel: (772) 978-0661 (good Mexican food)

Outback Steakhouse
1475 Us Highway 1, Vero Beach, FL 
Tel: (772) 567-5222 



Patio Restaurant
1103 Miracle Mile, Vero Beach, FL 
Tel: (772) 567-7215 
************************************************** *****************************
PIZZA : 
Orchid Island Pizzeria right next to DVBR on the corner of A1A and 510. They serve a thin crust style pizzia with choice of lots of toppings, pasta dinners, and hot and cold subs. They will also deliver to the lobby of the resort. 772-388-5151
http://www.orchidislandpizzeria.com/



Nino's Italian Restaurant 
1006 Easter Lily Ln
Vero Beach, FL 32963 
Phone: (772) 231-9311
http://www.verobeachbusinessdirector...uments/118.pdf
Note : Does NOT deliver to VB
Payment options
No credit cards accepted 
All checks
Business hours
Sundays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Mondays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Tuesdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Wednesdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Thursdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Fridays: 11 a.m. to 10 p.m. 
Saturdays: 11 a.m. to 10 p.m.

Giorgio's New York Pizzeria 
955 17th St
Vero Beach, FL 32960 
Phone: (772) 778-3800
NOTE : Does NOT deliver to VB
Payment options
Visa 
Mastercard 
No checks accepted
Business hours
Mondays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Tuesdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Wednesdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Thursdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Fridays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Saturdays: 5:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m.
http://www.verobeachbusinessdirector...uments/107.pdf


************************************************** *************************



Ocean Grill : 
http://www.ocean-grill.com/index.php...WebPageID=7227 (Ocean Grill)


Boardwalk Cafe & Ice Cream CO 4079 Ocean Drive
Vero Beach, FL 32963
Phone: (772) 234-9570

Apples Bakery & Ice Cream Parlor486 21st St
Vero Beach, FL 32960
(772) 567-5877


Squid Lips Grill : http://www.squidlipsgrill.com/ 

MoBay Grill in the Publix Plaza near Wal-Mart (Sebastian). A small Jamaican inspired restaurant. http://www.mo-baygrill.com/


Tangos Restaurant---good for steak : http://www.realpagessites.com/tangos...ant/page5.html

And not a steakhouse....but another cool sounding restaurant I'd like to add to the list :
http://www.rjgators.com/

also some mentioned on this link :
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1764324


**************************************************************************
*************************************************************************

*Where Can I Get A Massage?*
Massages are availiable on-site, but there are a few full-service spas in the area:

Studio Gabriel Full Service Salon and Spa
772 -234-8105
http://www.studiogabriel.com/services.asp

Yulin's Day Spa:
http://yulinsdayspa.com/index.php?ac...WebPageID=5761

_*What is there to do in the surrounding area?*_

Pelican Island National Wildlife Refuge http://www.fws.gov/pelicanisland/

Sebastion Inlet State Park http://www.floridastateparks.org/sebastianinlet/

Port Canaveral (where the Magic & Wonder dock) http://www.portcanaveral.org/cruising/ships.php#disney

Kennedy Space Center http://www.kennedyspacecenter.com/

Merritt Island National Wildlife Refuge (a part of KSC) http://www.fws.gov/merrittisland/

The Manateer Observation Center http://www.manateecenter.com/

Mckee Bonatinical Gardens (really cool) http://www.mckeegarden.org/

Another place to check out..especially with Pirates of the Caribbean being so popular.
It's maybe 15 minutes from the Vero Beach resort. Here's some more info :
http://www.atocha1622.com/mclarty.htm:
Mc Clarty Treasure Museum
13180 Highway A1a
Vero Beach, FL 32963
(772) 589-2147

Paleo Discoveries (paleodiscoveries.com).Fossil Hunting. 

****************************************************************************************************

*What are NoSeeUms and how do I deter them?*
No-See-Ums are tiny insects, closely related to the mosquito, officially called Biting Midges. They only fly in temperatures over 70 degress, so they are more of a problem during summer months. They are most active during sunrise/sunset, so it is recommended that you keep your patio doors closed during these times. Common insect repellants (DEET) do not deter No-See-Ums. The best way to avoid them is to wear long pants/sleeves at sunrise and sunset. Products such as Cutter Advanced and Cactus Juice have been recommended by many VB veterans. 

*How can I see sea turtles?*
Sea turtle nesting and hatching season runs May-October. Most of the turtle nesting takes place from June-August, and hatchlings emerge about 60 days after the nest is made. There are a number of night-time walks organized that allow small numbers of the public to view the nesting phase, but the hatchling phase is far too dangerous to view and there are no legal public walks to view hatchlings. If you would like to see a hatchling, there are morning "Turtle Troops" at the resort three times a week where the naturalist takes you to look at the nests. Once hatchlings begin emerging, it is not uncommon for there to be hatchlings that did not make it left behind, and you may get a chance to see one of those. 

If you are at Vero during nesting, there are various places to arrange for a turtle walk. First, the resort offers a turtle walk lottery on Wednesdays and Thursdays. Guests can place their room keys in a lottery at 10am, and enough keys are drawn to fill 20 slots on the tour. There is no charge, but space is very limited and the walk takes place on the beach @ the resort where there is about a 50% chance that you will see a turtle.

On Tuesdays, the Caribbean Conservation Corporation hosts a free turtle walk through Sebastian Inlet State Park. (321-985-4852)
You must reserve a spot ahead of time, and a total of 20 people are allowed on the beach. This takes place in the Archie Carr National Wildlife Refuge, a few miles down from Disney's Vero Beach Resort and has a 80% success rate for finding and viewing turtles.

The Caribbean Conservation Corporation also sponsors an "Adopt-A-Turtle" program on Monday nights. There is a charge for this (I believe it is 20$ plus 10$ for each additional person in the group). This also takes place in the Archie Carr Refuge and you must make reservations. Contact number is 1-800-678-7853.

I personally recommend one of the CCC walks, since you can make reservations ahead of time and have a much higher chance of seeing a turtle nesting. 


*What sort of other ameneties are offered at Vero Beach?*
Anchors A Weigh Fitness Center, Rub Dub's Massage, Blinker's Arcade, Nightly Live Music in the Green cabin Room, Hair Beading and Hair Wraps, Valet, Video Rentals, BBQ Grills, Steamer's Sauna 

*Why are Vero Beach points cheaper than other resorts on the resale market? Should I just buy there to save money?*
The most expensive annual dues make VB one of the most expenive locations to own over the long term. Mbhoxie breaks it down here:
"VB points tend to be cheaper for a number of reasons...

1. Dues are higher there than any other resort... Partially due to the remote location, and partially due to the fact that the place has been smacked by two hurricanes and is heavily insured.

2. To some, the resort is in a fairly remote location, not known traditionally known as a resort/timeshare area.. You have to either drive or rent a car to get there. The surrounding towns have some activities but its not setup as a tourist area... Some people buy in with the expectaton of being entertained like they are at the parks... Not going to happen.

Bottom line.. NEVER buy points at a place that you don't intend to stay at... Bad business, and it will be stressful."

*What's the address/phone number for the resort?*
Disney's Vero Beach Resort (a DVC resort)
9250 Island Grove Ter
Vero Beach, FL 32963
(772) 234-2000


----------



## DisDaydreamer

*Area Restaurants*
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/AreaRestaurants_Page_1.jpg

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/AreaRestaurants_Page_2.jpg

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/AreaRestaurants_Page_3.jpg

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/AreaRestaurants_Page_4.jpg

*Daily Activity Sheets*
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/Daily_Activities_Page_1.jpg

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/Daily_Activities_Page_2.jpg

*Massage Information*
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/MassageInfomation.jpg

*Room Service Menu*
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/RoomServiceMenu_Page_1.jpg

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/RoomServiceMenu_Page_2.jpg
*
Shutters Menu for Breakfast*
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersBreakfastMenu_Page_1.jpg

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersBreakfastMenu_Page_2.jpg

*Lunch*
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersLunchMenu_Page_1.jpg

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersLunchMenu_Page_2.jpg
*
Dinner*
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersDinnerMenu_Page_1.jpg

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersDinnerMenu_Page_2.jpg

*Dinner at Upscale Sonya's*
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SonyasMenu.jpg

*Special Member pricing*
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SpecialMemberPrivileges.jpg
*
Map of Surrounding area and interests*
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SurroundingAreaMap_Page_2.jpg
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SurroundingAreaMap_Page_1.jpg

*VB resort map*
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/VBMap.jpg

*Interactive VB Aerial view*
http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v...&scene=17557569&phx=0&phy=0&phscl=1&encType=1


----------



## MrsNick

Hi 

Don't have the dates nailed down yet, but we're looking to go end of May 2009/beginning of June 2009  

I'll be looking to make my ressies in the very near future


----------



## lisareniff

Thanks you Maria for taking this over.   

Here is a google map of VB with restaurants marked...

DVBR Map with restaurant and store locations


----------



## schwenksvillemouse

Subscribing to this thread.  No firm dates for 09 yet, but I certainly love VB.


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks for the quick continuation Maria. I don't have a firm ressie yet. 7 mth window occurs while we are at VWL in Jan. The plan is for Aug 29-Sept 4th in an OVIR. Just finished adding the rest of my days to VWL just in case VB isn't available. Not a bad back-up plan even if I do say so myself  Thanks to Lisareniff and Rob for all their input towards the thread as well.


----------



## twinmom108

Subscribing 

Our first trip to Vero Beach will be 6/21-6/23, 2009.


----------



## DVCconvert

One of my fav photos I've taken at VB -- and a reason to adore the place.

This was taken on a January morning from the upper front porch of a Beach Cottage -- a pilot whale demostrating off the beach...






Thanks for keeping the thread alive Mia!

{And a big thanks to Rob for all his excellent and hard work over the past on the last verison of this thread! }


----------



## mickeymorse

DVCconvert said:


> One of my fav photos I've taken at VB -- and a reason to adore the place.
> 
> This was taken on a January morning from the upper front porch of a Beach Cottage -- a pilot whale demostrating off the beach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for keeping the thread alive Mia!
> 
> {And a big thanks to Rob for all his excellent and hard work over the past on the last verison of this thread! }



That is one awesome photo. I wish to get a pic like that. Thanks for sharing


----------



## lisareniff

A couple activities that haven't been mentioned yet..

Kayaking: One of our favorite things we did last trip was go on a kayak tour in the Indian River with the dolphins and Manatees.  Disney does offer a kayak tour through the tour guides below.  Our DD6 did not meet Disney's age requirements (I believe this was due to transportation to the kayaking site) so we booked a tour directly.  There are a few different options and levels of trips so if interested you might want to give Steve or Ronda a call.

Adventure Kayaking with Steve Cox (www.paddleflorida.com/) or Tropical Kayak Tours with Ronda Cox (www.TropicalKayakTours.com/) (yes, they are married but decided to keep their business separate but do collaborate.)

Environmental Learning Center (www.elcweb.org): There is a very nice little nature center on Wabasso Island right over the tall bridge on your way from to US1 from VB. We went on a scheduled tour for an hour talking about the native plants and animals. They had a nice hands on area for the kids. It was good for us northerners who had been going to FL for a while but never learned the names of some of the basics. They have some boat tours and events that need reservations.


----------



## lisareniff

Our oceanfront gourmet dinner on the last night...


Orchid Island Pizzia (www.orchidislandpizzeria.com)


----------



## starbox

Wow. It's hard to believe the thread has made it to its third incarnation. Thanks for doing the honors MiaSRN.  

    

We're planning to do the second week in June 2009 - just waiting on 7-months.


----------



## lisareniff

No VB for us in 2009.  It's our banking year.  (You DVCers understand that  )


----------



## DVCSAMNH

I'm gonna make you all jealous! I'm heading to VB on Sunday morning. 

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who contributed for all the great info!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for all the kind words all.  And I couldn't do any of it, without all of your input.  Great links, advice, photos.....(love that one of the pilot whale !).   We saw a dolphin very close to shore on Sunday, Aug 17.  And, of course I didn't have my camera with me !!!!   The fin was so big I was initially afraid it was a shark or something !


----------



## dort

Glad to see another VB Adoration thread going.  Thanks Mia for starting it up. Also waiting for my 7 month window to open up .  I have the DH talked into 10 days of doing nothing but relaxing, can't wait.


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

*We are in!!!!*

Rob, when you said you were going to close the Vero thread I was beside myself.  So Maria thanks so much for taking over in 2009!!!

We have booked for Spring Break (April 4th thru 10th) next year, it will be our 5th Spring Break at Vero!!!

This is our group that has been going each year.





Friends from Michigan, Indiana and Georgia that we have met at Vero, thanks again for putting this together and our countdown has begun.

Tom


----------



## kddlm

Subscribing!  We'll be there for our first trip to VB 4/8/09-4/12/09, then off to OKW for the final few days of of the trip (4/12-4/15).  Will continue to look to this thread for all the great info. on VB.....I'm sure we'll be VB LOVERS as well!  THANKS!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Click thumbnail to enlarge 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Edit: The last photo of "those lovely crashing waves" was snatched from DIS'er Hixski


----------



## Mahusky

Hey Rob ...  thanks for starting the 2009 thread!!!!   

you starting a 2009 roll call   

If so Feb 15th - Feb 23rd


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Mahusky said:


> Hey Rob ...  thanks for starting the 2009 thread!!!!
> 
> you starting a 2009 roll call
> 
> If so Feb 15th - Feb 23rd



Actually, that chick with the balloons started it (MiaSRN62) aka... Mia, Maria, roboNurse, gabby, sunshine, and now... "OP of the VB Adoration Thread 2009"   

And she has brought over the remainder of this year's roll call and will be adding to it as the dates are PM or posted.  I for one am happy to say that we will are expecting to stay 5/3/09 to 5/8/09, but can't book it for a couple days yet.


----------



## dort

Hey Rob -- That is the same date that I am looking to arrive to VB! We were there this May the same time.  Have to compare dates next week.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dort said:


> Hey Rob -- That is the same date that I am looking to arrive to VB! We were there this May the same time.  Have to compare dates next week.



Cool!  Hope we get to meet.  We have been in Apr, and Jun-Nov, but we really are thinking May is going to be the best month for doing some wildlife exploring in the nearby national parklands.  So we're juiced and ready to book Friday.

Hey starbox  been seeing you getting back to the boards lately.  Hope school has settled in for you.


----------



## photobob

Count us in June 7-12, assuming I can get a room at the 7 month window! Hoping to get a 1 BDR, if none are available we'll probably go for an OVIR. We stayed for two nights in 2007 and enjoyed it, looking forward to a longer stay. This will be the first time in many years that we aren't doing WDW at this time of the year, but we are planning on an October stay in 2009 for F & W Festival also a first.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Woo hoo.... just got off the phone with MS.  Got our 1brm for 5/3 - 5/7


----------



## schwenksvillemouse

DisDaydreamer - I think VB in May is perfect.  Hot, but not too hot.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

DisDaydreamer said:


> Woo hoo.... just got off the phone with MS.  Got our 1brm for 5/3 - 5/7



Yeah Rob!! I'm still trying to convince my hubby to try a 1 bedroom! He LOVES the OVIR.


----------



## schwenksvillemouse

I agree with hubby.  I'd vote for a Ocean View Inn Room over a 1 Bedroom anytime.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

schwenksvillemouse said:


> I agree with hubby.  I'd vote for a Ocean View Inn Room over a 1 Bedroom anytime.



We've been alternating year to year, but I think we've come to the decision that the 1 bdrm ammenities are more important to us now and will likely stick with it in the future.  

We mainly like to cook our own meals.  And with in room laundry I only have to bring one pair of underwear.   

Kidding


----------



## loribell

DisDaydreamer said:


> We've been alternating year to year, but I think we've come to the decision that the 1 bdrm ammenities are more important to us now and will likely stick with it in the future.
> 
> We mainly like to cook our own meals.  And with in room laundry I only have to bring one pair of underwear.
> 
> Kidding



   

Congrats on the ressie. Enjoy your trip (and my birthday on the 3rd)!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> And with in room laundry I only have to bring one pair of underwear



*Hey Rob....having gone through the drama of trying to get a washer at prime time in the Inn, I can fully appreciate your above comment !   
Loved your photos by the way !

I've updated the 2009 roll call !!!  If I missed anyone, please give me a "shout out" !  I've been working and had today off so I wanted to get caught up with our thread.  I will also be looking to book a room for a night or two in early May----hey Rob...might be able to meet up with ya ?   We have to move our dd out of school and I'm just waiting to hear the final exam schedule to book.   Then again, we'll probably need a few nights in mid August !  *


----------



## Verandah Man

Just booked a few days ago for Vero Beach from Sunday 11/02/08 through Thursday morning 11/06/08 in a 2 bedroom, with a waitlist for Thursday night . This is Jersey Week, so I really don't expect Thursday night to open up. Still, 4 nights at Vero Beach is better than 4 nights in NJ, especially in November!!!


----------



## DVC Jen

so glad to see this thread back.  I can't wait until I can call for our June ressie.  If they get internet in the rooms by then - and we get a decent OVIR - I will do some live streaming for everyone.  Cross your fingers for that internet - our mobile card does not like Vero all that much (although we have a new one now so maybe it will be better).


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> *hey Rob...might be able to meet up with ya  *



I truly hope so.... Some day... some time... I want to meet up with all the VB lovers.  Amy... Hope... Lisa.... Mia... Mike... You all are the soul of Vero Beach.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

loribell said:


> Congrats on the ressie. Enjoy your trip (and my birthday on the 3rd)!



I will remember on 05/03/09 it is YOUR birthday... for sure.  Thanks for contributing to the VB threads sooo much.... You know I like to address people by their first names.... Am I assuming too much to think that I can call you Lori?  An assumption on my part.


----------



## loribell

Of course you can call me Lori.


----------



## Lenc324

Has anyone heard anything about Ozzie's Crab House?  Have they started any renovations after the fire?  I loved going there.


----------



## JerJan

Subscribing...we leave for VBR in 11 days!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Has anyone heard anything about Ozzie's Crab House? Have they started any renovations after the fire? I loved going there.
> __________________



*The last time I drove by there was Aug 18 and it was still boarded up with no apparent signs of life in the way of rebuilding ?  

Whoo-hoo DVC Jen....a live streaming broadcast would be terrific.  I am anxiously awaiting internet in the rooms !

Have a wonderful trip JerJan    *


----------



## DisDaydreamer

JerJan said:


> Subscribing...we leave for VBR in 11 days!!!!




Hi,   

I can't make out what your ribbon says (avatar) other than something to do with cancer.  Can I ask about your story?  You have contributed to the VB threads ongoing and I really appreciate it.  Wondering too what your first name might be... Jerry, Janice...?  You don't have to divulge... just my quirkiness.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Hope Sarahtink and CDNPrinceCharming are having a great time right now at VB !!!!!

10/04 - 10/10 Sarahtink
10/05 - 10/11 CDNPrinceCharming*


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Lenc324 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about Ozzie's Crab House?  Have they started any renovations after the fire?  I loved going there.



I have looked recently, but it doesn't seem that they have rebuilt yet.  Not sure what the situation is.   

Since I am on a roll now.... is your first name Len, Leonard, Lenny?


----------



## mickeymorse

DisDaydreamer said:


> And with in room laundry I only have to bring one pair of underwear.
> 
> Kidding


----------



## Lenc324

Thanks for the info


----------



## JerJan

DisDaydreamer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can't make out what your ribbon says (avatar) other than something to do with cancer. Can I ask about your story? You have contributed to the VB threads ongoing and I really appreciate it. Wondering too what your first name might be... Jerry, Janice...? You don't have to divulge... just my quirkiness.


 
My husband passed away suddenly on July 12th after a long battle (5 years) with Colon Cancer he was 49 years old and left behind DD16 & DD8 and myself. 

My husband LOVED Disney...we grew up in South Florida and spent our honeymoon at Disney, of course.

We had a VBR trip planned for this past August as kind of a "LAST TRIP" with the girls. Unfortunately, he didn't make that trip. His last words were _"promise me that you will take the girls to Disney....and tell the girls that I love them."_ Our first night at VBR my DD8 and I saw our first shooting star, she says it was her "DADDY" and I believe she was it right, it was his way of saying that Disney was "OUR" special place and that I did the right thing by taking the girls on that trip. It was the hardest thing that I have ever had to do, but one of the smartest decisions that I have ever made.

Even though SSR is my HOME resort and I LOVE it there, VBR now has my HEART!  

Thanks for asking Rob, this is the first time that I have told anyone these things and I feel much better. *even though it made me cry**  By the way, my name is Jan.


----------



## goldilocks_63

OVIR room for us - 

Is there a chair swap for 2009 to sign up for?

GOldi


----------



## MiaSRN62

> His last words were "promise me that you will take the girls to Disney....and tell the girls that I love them." Our first night at VBR my DD8 and I saw our first shooting star, she says it was her "DADDY" and I believe she was it right, it was his way of saying that Disney was "OUR" special place and that I did the right thing by taking the girls on that trip. It was the hardest thing that I have ever had to do, but one of the smartest decisions that I have ever made.



Jan....thank you so much for sharing this with us.  My heart goes out to your family.  I lost a relative to colon cancer in 2003......I am now giving serious thought to getting a screening even though my family doctor said it wasn't necessary until I hit 50 (about 5 years away).  
I am so sorry for the loss of your husband and the father to your girls.  May all the wonderful memories you shared together live on in your hearts.  I am typing this with tears in my eyes.  Special prayer going out to you tonight Jan. I think VBR will always be a special place for your family.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> OVIR room for us -
> 
> Is there a chair swap for 2009 to sign up for?



Goldi, 
I would like to figure out how to do this.  Starbox has done it in the past and I always mentioned how grateful I was for her efforts---as did many others.   I just have to figure out how she organized it ?  I kind of recall she found the chairs/umbrella on line ???  She figured out how much it would cost if she got 3 sets then organized the groups.  The tough part is how to figure out the different groups.   I have no experience with this but would like to try and figure it out.  Any suggestions/advice would be most appreciated.


----------



## backyardponder

Maria,  
Thanks so much for taking this on.  We will be at VB March 28 - April 3.  We'd love to participate in the chair swap.  

We are taking our 9 year old granddaughter (also named Maria...nice name, huh???) while her parents are taking care of Maria's newborn sibling (and our 2nd grandchild).  The trip will be her Christmas present and we'll let her take a friend with her.  We're really looking forward to the trip!


----------



## DVCconvert

Jan --


----------



## loribell

Jan thank you for sharing your story with us. I am glad it made you feel a little better to be able to share. I'm sitting here with tears streaming down my face too. You made a reat decision to go ahead and take your girls on that trip. Enjoy all those wonderful Disney memories & know your  will always be there with you.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

JerJan said:


> My husband passed away suddenly on July 12th after a long battle (5 years) with Colon Cancer he was 49 years old and left behind DD16 & DD8 and myself.
> 
> My husband LOVED Disney...we grew up in South Florida and spent our honeymoon at Disney, of course.
> 
> We had a VBR trip planned for this past August as kind of a "LAST TRIP" with the girls. Unfortunately, he didn't make that trip. His last words were _"promise me that you will take the girls to Disney....and tell the girls that I love them."_ Our first night at VBR my DD8 and I saw our first shooting star, she says it was her "DADDY" and I believe she was it right, it was his way of saying that Disney was "OUR" special place and that I did the right thing by taking the girls on that trip. It was the hardest thing that I have ever had to do, but one of the smartest decisions that I have ever made.
> 
> Even though SSR is my HOME resort and I LOVE it there, VBR now has my HEART!
> 
> Thanks for asking Rob, this is the first time that I have told anyone these things and I feel much better. *even though it made me cry**  By the way, my name is Jan.



Hi Jan, I do remember a post of yours on the 2008 thread about the difficulty and importance of your upcoming trip and I wasn't making the connection.  Thanks for sharing.  I can only imagine your loss and hardships.  I lost my father when he was 53, but the loss of your spouse is something that as I get older (51) scares the heck out of me more each day.  I'm sure being sole parent is difficult, but I imagine having children that still need parenting helps you make it through each day as it comes.   Take care friend


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We are taking our 9 year old granddaughter (also named Maria...nice name, huh???) while her parents are taking care of Maria's newborn sibling (and our 2nd grandchild). The trip will be her Christmas present and we'll let her take a friend with her. We're really looking forward to the trip!



Backyardponder....I've added u to the roll call !  I'm sure you and Maria will have an awesome time at VB !

Still wondering how to configure the chair swap.  I honestly highly respect starbox for her organizational skills !  I would assume my first step would be to contact VBR and ask manager if they are ok with us doing this.  

Next....I'll have to look around for some good deals on chairs/umbrellas.   If starbox is reading this, maybe they can tell me where they found the 2008 ones ?   Did starbox have the companies she purchased the chairs from ship directly to VBR ????  Or did she have all the chairs and umbrellas come directly to her home and then ship them herself ???  Anyone know ?

Then, the 3rd step would be to start an official chair swap.  

Next organize the groups........

PM everyone.......

It's a VERY BIG undertaking !!!!    

I have to find a day where I have a couple days off from work because this will take some serious time.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

MiaSRN62 said:


> Backyardponder....I've added u to the roll call !  I'm sure you and Maria will have an awesome time at VB !
> 
> Still wondering how to configure the chair swap.  I honestly highly respect starbox for her organizational skills !  I would assume my first step would be to contact VBR and ask manager if they are ok with us doing this.
> 
> Next....I'll have to look around for some good deals on chairs/umbrellas.   If starbox is reading this, maybe they can tell me where they found the 2008 ones ?   Did starbox have the companies she purchased the chairs from ship directly to VBR ????  Or did she have all the chairs and umbrellas come directly to her home and then ship them herself ???  Anyone know ?
> 
> Then, the 3rd step would be to start an official chair swap.
> 
> Next organize the groups........
> 
> PM everyone.......
> 
> It's a VERY BIG undertaking !!!!
> 
> I have to find a day where I have a couple days off from work because this will take some serious time.



Maria, I would first contact VB resort. I think there was some things said about our last chair swap, and I thought I read that this would be the last year it could be done there.


----------



## dgaston

We have scheduled our very first trip to Vero Beach for DH's February vacation -- Feb 15 to Feb 20.  We will be in an OVIR and are really looking forward to relaxation and trying out places like Squid Lips and Captain Hirams.  If we can help with the chair/umbrella exchange, we would be happy to lend our time.

After this trip we will have stayed at all the current DVCs


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria, I would first contact VB resort. I think there was some things said about our last chair swap, and I thought I read that this would be the last year it could be done there.
> __________________



*Thanks BWV Dreamin.  I will definitely start with calling and asking to speak to the manager.   

dgaston....I have you added to the roll call.  Looks like you'll be there the same time as Mahusky  *


----------



## Poohgirl

Im joinin'.  Just made the ressie for 4/25-5/3 OVIR. Only my second time there, the first was a week last aug with just me and the kids.  When asked they chose Vero for next spring break instead of Disney. Not an issue for me, much more relaxing!  I love it!


----------



## JerJan

Thanks for all the  &  everyone! Rob....CONGRATULATIONS on stopping smoking! I quit 12/13/1998!


----------



## a Really Bad Egg

JerJan said:


> My husband passed away suddenly on July 12th ...
> 
> His last words were _"promise me that you will take the girls to Disney....and tell the girls that I love them."_
> 
> Our first night at VBR my DD8 and I saw our first shooting star, she says it was her "DADDY" and I believe she was right, it was his way of saying that Disney was "OUR" special place
> 
> ...this is the first time that I have told anyone these things and I feel much better. *even though it made me cry**  By the way, my name is Jan.


 
Jan,

My heart aches for you...and I teared up reading your message. 

Thanks for sharing this beautiful story.


----------



## DVC Jen

JerJan said:


> My husband passed away suddenly on July 12th after a long battle (5 years) with Colon Cancer he was 49 years old and left behind DD16 & DD8 and myself.
> 
> My husband LOVED Disney...we grew up in South Florida and spent our honeymoon at Disney, of course.
> 
> We had a VBR trip planned for this past August as kind of a "LAST TRIP" with the girls. Unfortunately, he didn't make that trip. His last words were _"promise me that you will take the girls to Disney....and tell the girls that I love them."_ Our first night at VBR my DD8 and I saw our first shooting star, she says it was her "DADDY" and I believe she was it right, it was his way of saying that Disney was "OUR" special place and that I did the right thing by taking the girls on that trip. It was the hardest thing that I have ever had to do, but one of the smartest decisions that I have ever made.
> 
> Even though SSR is my HOME resort and I LOVE it there, VBR now has my HEART!
> 
> Thanks for asking Rob, this is the first time that I have told anyone these things and I feel much better. *even though it made me cry**  By the way, my name is Jan.



Ok I need the box of tissues over here please.


Your post/story has truly touched me.  My father died of colon cancer when I was 16 (my mom died of a rare form or blood marrow cancer when I was 13).

I am so glad you are able to continue to go to Disney with your family and you and your daughters feel his presence there.

I am more than likely going to think of you and your family now each and every time I am there.


----------



## dort

Today is the day I get to make my reservation for May.  
Tonight I get to add my name to the roll call list.


----------



## Lenc324

27 more days........


----------



## HouseMD1120

Buckalew posting; this is DD's computer and I cant logoff and logon to my name.

We arrived Sunday night at VB and had horrible rain showers from Sanford down to VB. Stopped at Publix on the way in for groceries as we have a 2 bedroom (dedicated) so my lovely view (room 1235) is the main building and parking lot along with A1A.   Not so happy with that but we got in so late and had a dedicated so not much I could do. 
The room is very nice, pretty decor and huge.
The CMs have all been very nice and helpful. Good attitudes here from eveyone so far.
We played bocco (?) ball with Hank who was a gem and a very nice family who were almost pros, I think (LOL). That was fun.
DH has ran every morning--nice area to run in.
The weather has not been great. Sunny yesterday until after lunch. Then just cloudy. The ocean had a lot of seaweed but tomorrow the tide will turn and take it all away. I'm used to beaches that are cleaned of that, but VB does not because of the natural habit it provides.
Within the first 15 minutes in the ocean both DD and DNi were stung. DD by something? and DNi by what Eb and Flos though was a Portugese Man of War. She has a pretty big sting on the back of her leg but has not had some of the terrible side effects one can have from them--thank God.I am not sure if I'll get her back in the water or not! LOL

We've watched some movies (because of the rain) and Ive done some reading which is nice but I wanted to read out in the sun, darnit. 

Hopefully the weather will clear up sometime today and tomorrow will be better still. Right now, I'm wishing I was at WDW but, we'll see. 

Crowds are low here and that is nice. I guess that is normal for October? So if the weather will cooperate, I think this would be a super nice place. The beach is just not too much fun in the rain whereever you go. We could go shop but Im not much of a shopper. Friday we are driving up to S/D and right now, I'm pretty excited about that.

Hopefully, when I check back in, the weather will have greatly improved and fun will be had!
Oh, my mom(70) has an old HS friend from Ocean County NJ living down here and they are having lunch today so that is really, really nice!! I hope she has
a blast reminising with him.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Poohgirl...I've added you to the roll call !  

Good luck dort getting your reservation---I'll wait to see your dates.  

Lenc324.....have a great upcoming trip.  I didn't see that we have your exact dates in the roll call.  Let me know if u want me to add your name  

HouseMD :  Thanks for the preliminary TR  
So sorry about both the Man O War stings and the rain (and the view).  Wonder what time of the year is the worse for Man O War ?   I was there in Aug and never saw one or heard about anyone else seeing them.  
So hope the sun comes up and the rain dries up !  Hope your mom has a fun time with her friend from HS  *


----------



## dort

Mia please add me to the roll call  May 3 to May 13, yes!!!!  Not going to do anything but RELAX.  Ocean View Inn Room, I can hear the waves now. I requested a "direct view" also, once the view was not really an ocean view.  CM's were great and did get us a "direct" view.  
We have been going the same time of year now since 2005, this time of year is great for DH and I. Going to take a year off of seeing Mickey and spend the whole time at VB.
Rob, we will have to try to meet.


----------



## dort

oops, i think i have the VB adoration club avatar (?) in the wrong spot.


----------



## mickeymorse

dort said:


> oops, i think i have the VB adoration club avatar (?) in the wrong spot.



I'm sure that there is no such thing as a wrong spot.


----------



## garnet1240

HouseMD1120 said:


> Within the first 15 minutes in the ocean both DD and DNi were stung. DD by something? and DNi by what Eb and Flos though was a Portugese Man of War. She has a pretty big sting on the back of her leg but has not had some of the terrible side effects one can have from them--thank God.I am not sure if I'll get her back in the water or not! LOL



We'll be checking in this weekend...are the jelly fish common this time of year???  I don't think I've seen one before..can you see them in the water? 

Hope the weather clears for you!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*dort---I've added u to the roll call !!!!

Garnet.....
Here's a pic of a Man O War (taken from the 2008 VB thread from another poster) :






and I'll have to try and dig up a pic I snapped of a jelly fish at Castaway Cay.   It was taken with a disposable camera so I'll have to scan it first.  Let me see if I can find it.  I almost swam right into it at CC---they can be a little tough to see.  We saw a much bigger one in St Thomas during a DCL excursion.  
But I'm not sure if dh snapped a pic of that one ?   I don't think we had the camera. *


----------



## DisDaydreamer

garnet1240 said:


> We'll be checking in this weekend...are the jelly fish common this time of year???  I don't think I've seen one before..can you see them in the water?



Have a great stay  

There are a variety of jellyfish and jellyfish type creatures in the warm waters around florida.  Most of them are fairly visable as they have a bubble or sail that protrudes above the water.  The more scary ones like the portuguese man-o-war and the box jelly are of this type.  They are not necessarily seasonal as they mainly live in the gulf stream ongoing.  It is when you get strong east to southeast winds that they are pushed to the shore.  The PMOW lives in vast colonies so if you see one there is a real good chance there are more.  I guess it is more likely to have S,SE winds in the summer months so in that respect you could call it a more likely period to see them, but they can show up any time of year.  Just be aware of what is around you and you shouldn't have any problems.  I have spent 100's of hours in the ocean at VB and only once was stung by a Sea Nettle.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

DisDaydreamer said:


> Have a great stay
> 
> There are a variety of jellyfish and jellyfish type creatures in the warm waters around florida.  Most of them are fairly visable as they have a bubble or sail that protrudes above the water.  The more scary ones like the portuguese man-o-war and the box jelly are of this type.  They are not necessarily seasonal as they mainly live in the gulf stream ongoing.  It is when you get strong east to southeast winds that they are pushed to the shore.  The PMOW lives in vast colonies so if you see one there is a real good chance there are more.  I guess it is more likely to have S,SE winds in the summer months so in that respect you could call it a more likely period to see them, but they can show up any time of year.  Just be aware of what is around you and you shouldn't have any problems.  I have spent 100's of hours in the ocean at VB and only once was stung by a Sea Nettle.



My planned Oct. trip may now have to be moved up to Sept......I was thinking third to last week of Sept. Can anyone comment on this time of year? Love  Bugs? Jelly fish? I know its hurricane season ..but hubby's work schedule is puttin a cramp in my ressie times!!


----------



## milesjacki

Read your posting about going to VB easter week.
We were thrilled to get April 4-11 but have heard 
about large crowds at the resort.  We purposely 
did not go to WDW because of this.  Do we 
nned to hawk a pool-side seat in early morning ?
How about signing up for activities, the character 
breakfast?  Dinner reservations? 
We are new to VB, any advise would be great.
Just got finished paying those insane airfare 
prices for easter week, so we're locked in!!!!
Thanks, jacki


----------



## HouseMD1120

We were told those jelly fish were here about twice a year. Lucky us! LOL Have not seen anything since!

Weather is still rainy. A bit more sunshine today. I'll update more later!


----------



## RCharnay

I haven't had time to put together a trip report but I wanted to check in and say we had a great visit 9/30-10/2.  The place was half empty (which is just fine with me) and we almost ate by ourselves at Shutters most nights.  There was a small but vocal group out for the Campfire and Smore's and I brought home a few ankle bites as souvenirs but nothing that ruined a vacation.  We had OVIR (and had to put up a small fight (nice one, of course)for ocean-facing room) room 2219.  Would have preferred a higher floor but still had a magical sunrise each morning.  Our room had just been renovated and it was lovely.  Because I've never been there before, I'm not sure what had changed.  I was told they were doing something with the sinks? countertops? vanities?  Everything looked great and worked well so we were happy.  And-yes, we had wi-fi internet service, no problem.  We couldn't use our cellphone, however.  We had to walk into the hallway and face the lobby to get cell service.  Thought that was a little strange.  There were many people in the lobby and on the porch with their computers so I don't think everyone had the internet.  I'm not sure if it was because we were in the main building or because we were in a renovated room.  
I'll write more later and try to include some photos.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I'm not sure if it was because we were in the main building or because we were in a renovated room.
> I'll write more later and try to include some photos.



Well I hope they're setting up the rooms.   We were in the main building in mid August and had no internet in the room.   Is it Wifi or broadband (like the WDW resorts ?).  Thanks for the update RCharnay


----------



## dressthechild

We will take our first trip to Vero April 19 - 22, 2009. We have a 2-bedroom and I can't wait to go!

Jayne


----------



## RCharnay

MiaSRN62 said:


> Well I hope they're setting up the rooms.   We were in the main building in mid August and had no internet in the room.   Is it Wifi or broadband (like the WDW resorts ?).  Thanks for the update RCharnay


It was wi-fi.  We set up at the table -no wires-no looking for the phone.


----------



## RCharnay

Here's the view from 2219 early morning Oct 1st, 2008




Here's the view while still in bed




Here Comes the Sun-












The start of a great day at Vero Beach Resort!


----------



## DVC Jen

Love that sunrise - thanks so much for the pics


----------



## RCharnay

Unfortunately, we didn't get any shots of dolphins and whales while we were at Vero.  But we did see these cuties...
This little guy was along the sidewalk right outside the front door of the resort.





We saw a few adorable bunnies on our way to scope out the cottages.  What a great space!  I can't wait to have a family get-together in one of those beauties!





We ran out of disk space before we got to the cottages but I'm guessing those are available from others who have actually stayed there.


----------



## Starr W.

We'll be at VB 4/4-4/11/09 in a 2br.


----------



## a Really Bad Egg

We'll also be at VB 4/4-4/11/09 and looking forward to it!

We're doing the OVIR for the (3) of us - myself, DW and DS (13).


----------



## dairyqueenmom

I just booked AKV for Aug. 9-16,  I am hoping that at the 7th month mark we can switch the 9-12 for Vero.  We would really like some beach time this Disney trip.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Belle and Rella's Dad, Starr W and a Really Bad Egg April 4-11



*Hey....three of you will be at VB at the same time !   I've got u all added to the roll call.  Dairyqueenmom....here's hoping you can get Aug 9-12 at VB !  Keep us posted !*

*Loved your photos RCharny !!!*


----------



## Steamboat Girlie

dairyqueenmom said:


> I just booked AKV for Aug. 9-16,  I am hoping that at the 7th month mark we can switch the 9-12 for Vero.  We would really like some beach time this Disney trip.



We have AKV booked from August 23-September 6th  and are hoping to switch to Vero Beach for August 23- 30 at the 7 month mark as well.  Here's to hoping!


----------



## sg4Disney

Hello everyone!  We will be staying at Vero Beach for the first time in a few days (October 22-24) before we go on a 7-day Disney Cruise.  We have stayed at Hilton Head before and always wanted to try Vero.  I finally decided to add a few days before the cruise and try it out since we will be so close.  I have two girls (7 and 9) who will want to spend a lot of time at the pool.  I did not request any certain view for our 2 bedroom villa as I really didn't know what they were.  Just thought I would ask and see what recommendations anyone might have.

Thanks a bunch!

Stefanie


----------



## kddlm

MIASRN62:  Was just browsing through your famiily pics as we will be at VB for some of the same days you will be.  We'll be 4/8-4/12 at VB.  How old is your DS?  Mine will be 14 1/2 when we go, but your DS looks like someone he would get along with.......couldn't help but notice the Linkin Park t-shirt in the one pic.  Maybe they could hang out!  The last 2 years he has brought a friend, but we are only staying in Studios this year to save points so there won't be room for a 5th person.  He'd love to have someone to "chill" with!  He'd kill me for trying to talk "cool"!  LOL!!!


----------



## kddlm

Maria   Forgot to mention......he's a crazed Flyers Fan!! (just noticed where you where from)!!!


----------



## mickeymorse

kddlm said:


> Maria   Forgot to mention......he's a crazed Flyers Fan!! (just noticed where you where from)!!!



I thought all Flyers fans were crazed  

Maria. I am willing to help if a chair swap is possible. Its great that you are willing to tackle all this stuff for us Crazed Dis'ers.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> How old is your DS? Mine will be 14 1/2 when we go, but your DS looks like someone he would get along with.......couldn't help but notice the Linkin Park t-shirt in the one pic. Maybe they could hang out! The last 2 years he has brought a friend, but we are only staying in Studios this year to save points so there won't be room for a 5th person. He'd love to have someone to "chill" with! He'd kill me for trying to talk "cool"! LOL!!!



*Hi Kim !
The pics you were looking at are a little old.  Alas, my ds is now 21.  I think he was 16 in that photo with the Linkin Park shirt ?  Here is a photo of him from just this past Aug at VB with his gf :






And YES !!!!  GO FLYERS !!!!!!*


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Just wanted to share two more pics of my ds (taken by his gf) at VB in August (and of course, Squirt !)*






*Squirt....longing to be out at sea...... *


----------



## loribell

You have a very handsome son Maria. Great pics!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Thanks Lori !   They grow up so fast !  My youngest is now 15.  I feel so old........... *




> Maria. I am willing to help if a chair swap is possible. Its great that you are willing to tackle all this stuff for us Crazed Dis'ers


*Thanks mickeymorse !  I totally appreciate this.  I will try and call VB tommorrow to discuss it with the manager to make sure it's ok with them. *


----------



## DisDaydreamer

sg4Disney said:


> Hello everyone!  We will be staying at Vero Beach for the first time in a few days (October 22-24) before we go on a 7-day Disney Cruise.  We have stayed at Hilton Head before and always wanted to try Vero.  I finally decided to add a few days before the cruise and try it out since we will be so close.  I have two girls (7 and 9) who will want to spend a lot of time at the pool.  I did not request any certain view for our 2 bedroom villa as I really didn't know what they were.  Just thought I would ask and see what recommendations anyone might have.Thanks a bunch!Stefanie



Hey Stefanie,  Here is a pic created by lisareniff.  The blue units are dedicated 2 bdrm units and the others are lock-off.  The center units are facing the ocean.  Best chances of getting ocean view is bldg 12 facing the ocean or in a unit on the north side.  OR bldg 15 ocean facing of south side. Oh, and preferably 3rd floor.  Have a great time.


----------



## trampslady

Hello everyone.  Me and DH will be visiting Vero for the first time between 12/30 and 1/2--short visit over the New Year holiday.  I assume the resort may be a little quiet, but I may be wrong.  We are in a OVIR.

Does anyone know if the resort does anything for New Year's Eve?


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Hi Trampslady....
I have no first-hand experience with New Year's activities at VB but I did find this thread from last year (check out post #24 specifically) :*
http://www.disboards.com/showthread...375&highlight=vero+beach+new+years+activities

*Hope this helps *


----------



## trampslady

Thanks, Maria.  That was very helpful.  Another question...anyone every do a bit of bike riding or treasure hunting while at Vero?  We are thinking of bringing our bicycles if it's worth the trek.  And, I've always read that it's fun to use a metal detector along the beaches there in search of old spanish coins, etc.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

MiaSRN62 said:


> ...Please PM me to let me know when you're going...


Hi, Maria! My husband, our two kids, mom, dad and I are going down to VB for the first time 7/19-7/26. We purchased sight unseen, but I know we'll love it. We love the beach, and we love Disney. What's not to love, right?  

I love all of the pics, and all of the tips are great! Now, if you could just make the 279 day countdown go a little faster, you guys would really ROCK!!!


----------



## Buckalew11

We're back from our visit (I post earlier under DD's name HouseMD1120). We werer the jellyfish sting people! LOL

We were there from 10/5-10/10 and went on to WDW friday and saturday and got home today.

We had a lot of rain. not just a shower here and there but more like enough rain that things closed (chair rental --which had no boogie boards for rent at all, darn it!) and cancelled things too.

Not many activities planned this time of year for 2 14yo girls. I was very disappointed in what they offered for that age although I understand that not everyone has fall break.

Ocean had lots of waves but nothing good for body surfing. Waves would just beat you up a lot--not caring whether it was high tide or low tide! I grew up on the beaches of LBI so I thought FL's little waves would be easy to deal with! Wrong! Good golly, I thought we might drown out there, LOL. 

I enjoyed the S'mores on the back porch more than the s'mores at the campfire. God figure. I think it was the girl leading it? The guy was great both nights (same guy from Brooklyn, moved to VB area as a kid) but different girls. First girl was super. Nichole, not so much. Not being mean, even though it sounds mean, I guess. She just was not cut out for all the clowning around that needed to happen. YMMV

Hank was our Bocce ball guy  and he was a really nice man. That was a lot of fun.
All crafts were for small kids.
Thank God for free putt-putt and movies!

VB was very nice. A beautiful resort but I am not sure when I'd go back (I know, I know, easier time for everyone to get in!   )

I felt cheated that we could not rent a chair if it rained in the a.m. but cleared in the afternoon. We were on the 3 floor (1325?) in a 2 bedroom and the last 2 days of our stay the elevator was broken so we had to lug down 5 people's luggage in the rain and rain laid on the steps quite dangerously. I saw them using a squeegee but you know, you can't do it enough when it keeps raining really hard! I felt sorry for those workers!
I hated lugging my laptop to the common area for the internet--mostly because I didn't want to run through the downpour to get there!(Down 3 flights of steps with my laptop bag!)

VB's resort was nice but it is not my idea of "going to the beach". We may someday try HHI but I've been to HHI a zillion times and it ranks low on my list (for oceanfront condos and not ocean front)--let alone where WDW's place is. But you never, know, we might really enjoy it there.
Otherwise, if we're looking to do a beach trip, I'll rent my points and use the $ to rent a place or whatever. Not saying I will not ever return to VB because it was not a terrible place (it was extremely quiet last week!) at all. I just had lousy, stinking weather and then not enough activities. of course, had the weather been great, i would not have needed activities, LOL. Oh well.

I do understand why people love it though. I am still as pleased as ever with our DVC purchase. VB is a nice option.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Buckalew11 said:


> We had a lot of rain. not just a shower here and there but more like enough rain that things closed (chair rental --which had no boogie boards for rent at all, darn it!)



Sorry you had lousy weather  It does make all the difference.  Mid August to Mid Oct are the most likely to have bad weather.  Unfortunately too, the beach rental place is not Disney, so they can't just open it up when the clouds give way.  It is the same in HHI.  Better luck next time


----------



## MiaSRN62

*



			We had a lot of rain. not just a shower here and there but more like enough rain that things closed (chair rental --which had no boogie boards for rent at all, darn it!) and cancelled things too.

Not many activities planned this time of year for 2 14yo girls. I was very disappointed in what they offered for that age although I understand that not everyone has fall break.
		
Click to expand...


Hi Brenda....
I second the comment about being sorry you had such bad weather.  I spoke to my uncle who lives in nearby Sebastian, as well as my dd who is a freshman in college in Melbourne. They both did comment that it was a lot of rain.  My uncle was telling me an unusual amount.  Even here in PA, we got hit with a strange Noreaster that brough lots of rain and cool temps in the first week Oct. 

I will admit also, that not just VB, but Disney in general is much more accomodating and focused on younger kids as far as activities.  I know when Tropical Storm Faye hit hard, the indoor activities were mostly centered on younger kids.  Singing games and hula hoop contests in the lobby.  The CM's did bring out board games as well, but when I saw the teens at the resort that day, the majority were on laptops (and VB is bringing internet to the rooms because that was one of my pet peeves too !).  But I know on nice days they had teen dodge ball and volleyball...and a teen golf tournament.  I think the indoor activities are much more challenging for the CM's as far as teens go so inclement weather proves to be lacking for most other than the young kids.  

So I agree, if the weather is bad and the pool or beach aren't an option, it does leave very little to do at the resort.  Their DVD collection is pretty small and on bad weather days good luck getting one.   And that's when you need it the most.   I actually drove to the nearby Walmart and bought a couple DVD's because it was so difficult to secure one in the gift shop during rainy days.  

VB is not a resort beach town like say Ft Lauderdale or Daytona.  It's VERY laid back and sleepy---> but that's what we like about it. But I would have to admit if I was rained in for any more than 2-3 days straight, I would feel a bit claustrophic.  I'd have to go to the movie theater or a museum or something.   The highlights of VB are the beach and pool area.  




			Waves would just beat you up a lot--not caring whether it was high tide or low tide! I grew up on the beaches of LBI so I thought FL's little waves would be easy to deal with! Wrong! Good golly, I thought we might drown out there, LOL.
		
Click to expand...

And I grew up on the beaches of Jersey all my life.  And I never thought FL had "little waves".  The east coast of FL does have the rougher surf.  

But, you have to consider.  Noone is swimming in the ocean at LBI or in Jersey in October because it's just too cold.  And Oct is still hurricane season, so any distant tropical depressions can cause rough surf.  And this can occur not just at the beaches of FL, but into the Carolinas as well during hurricane season and even up to Jersey.  Faye caused very rough surf and riptides at the south Jersey beaches in Aug and even resulted in 3 deaths this year there.   

We had rough surf 36-48 hours before Faye hit at VB in Aug.  I actually had an Australian tourist help pull me out of the water on afternoon.  I was in no danger of drowing---I was in knee deep water, but the waves kept knocking me down and I was having a tough time getting back on the beach.   But honestly, my ds and his gf stayed with us from Aug 13-16.  The entire 3 days they were there, my ds kept joking there were absolutely no waves !  He said they were out in the ocean and it was like bath water ! About 2 days after they went back home the waves showed up.  Not bad initially but good for boogie boarding.   Then they got rougher.  I actually videotaped the waves from Faye for him to show him that VB actually did have waves because he never saw any that were anything to write home about.   




			We were on the 3 floor (1325?) in a 2 bedroom and the last 2 days of our stay the elevator was broken so we had to lug down 5 people's luggage in the rain and rain laid on the steps quite dangerously.
		
Click to expand...

Just an FYI if you go to VB again and need help.  They do have luggage assistance if you need it.  Most people just use the hand carts but if there was an issue with a broken elevator, I'm sure the bell staff would have helped you with the suitcases.  Many people don't realize this.   It happens alot with comments about OKW (one of my "home" resorts).  Only two buildings there have elevators, so if you are on the 3rd floor, you do need to carry luggage up and down steps and I know ALOT of people complain about this.   But OKW also has a Bell staff that will do this for you.  

So my advice to those traveling anywhere in the hurricane season, is have a good book to read as backup....or some board games or video games etc.  Rainy days at VB can be very low key.  We've stayed a other nearby beach front resorts in the general area that were just as quiet and low key.  Most recently was the Melbourne Suites.  I just think VB/Melbourne/Sebastian are all somewhat sleepy little beach towns.  If one anticipates this before arriving, it's not as easy to be disappointed.   



			VB's resort was nice but it is not my idea of "going to the beach".
		
Click to expand...

I'm not 100% sure what you meant by this specific comment Brenda, but I am sorry you had such lousey weather.  *


----------



## Sarahtink

Hi everyone!  I did a trip report yesterday but when I went to post it vanished into thin air!   I probably hit a wrong key, so will try again today...

This was our first time (me and DH) using DVC and our first visit to VB -- we had a great time!  The weather was dramatic (as recently reported) ... hot and humid when the sun came out, overcast, tropical downpours, and severe thunderstorms.  The coolest thing was our last day there ... while having a drink on the porch at the Green Cabin Room a huge lightening bolt hit the ocean in front of us and shook the building!  I don't think I've ever been that close to a bolt of lightning before ... sobered us right up!   

We hit the beach and pool every chance we could ... I loved the pool, the laid back feel of VB, the beach was fun although can someone tell me the reason you get beach tar on your flip flops when it didn't appear there was any tar I walked through?  We don't have that phenomena up here in Maine ... we walk the beach all the time ... maybe it's too cold here?  

Excellent service at the resort as well ... my DH went on the Kayak adventure and loved it (saw manatees) - we also saw brown rabbits, brown pelicans, an osprey (we thought it was an eagle at first until we talked to someone), geckos/salamanders, doves, some type of black bird with a beautiful song, and a huge blue crab along the boardwalk to the beach.  It was fun to watch and listen to the birds each morning ... the grounds were goregous (Disney does a great job with landscaping) ... we brought bug goop which came in handy one day when the winds died down ... otherwise didn't really need it ... 

We ate most meals in our one bedroom unit (1427) but did try Captain Hiram's (not a good value for seafood) and Jack Baker's Lobster Shanty in VB (excellent ... would definitely go back there again!) ... loved the Green Cabin Room and had a couple of lunches at Shutters ... all the food and drinks on site were great ... again, good service.

I got sick the middle part of our trip (had been fighting off something for awhile) and housekeeping was very unobtrusive that day (happened to be our Towel and Trash day) ... housekeeping came back the next day while we were at the pool and arranged the towels, made animals for us on our bed, and took the trash out again ... above and beyond necessary service which we wrote kudos to member services about.  

I loved VB ... we will likely come at a different time of year next time, although as my DH pointed out having it be overcast probably protected us northerners from sunburns!     My favorite things were the unit and all the amenities included, the Green Cabin Room, the friendly laid back cast members, the abundance of wildlife, the pool, and the beach.  We didn't participate in a lot of resort activities (I want to try the yoga class next time), but we knew it was laid back (thanks to all the good info on this thread) and brought books and dvds from home ... 

Thanks for your well wishes, Maria ... and sorry you didn't have as good a trip, Buckalew11!  The weather was indeed wild last week!

Sarah


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Glad you two had a good time, Sarah.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> can someone tell me the reason you get beach tar on your flip flops when it didn't appear there was any tar I walked through? We don't have that phenomena up here in Maine ... we walk the beach all the time ... maybe it's too cold here?



Hey...ya got me on that one Sarah ???  Never had this happen when we were there ?



> although as my DH pointed out having it be overcast probably protected us northerners from sunburns!


True, but....hey....from this northerner's perspective, the sun is why we go to FL.  Especially in the cold seasons !  

Glad to hear you had a nice time Sarah !!! Thanks for the TR


----------



## JerJan

Hi All! We leave in 48 hours and I am so excited! I am hoping for clear skies at night so I can see my "SHOOTING STAR" again!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Ok, just made my VB ressie...checking in Sunday, Sept. 13 - leaving Friday, Sept. 18th.    Add me to the chair swap if we end up having one!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hey JerJan....have a great time at VB !!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

JerJan said:


> Hi All! We leave in 48 hours and I am so excited! I am hoping for clear skies at night so I can see my "SHOOTING STAR" again!



  Have a wonderful time Jan.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*I've added you BWV Dreamin and I've added myself as well for May 5-9 in an OVIR !   *


----------



## BWV Dreamin

MiaSRN62 said:


> *I've added you BWV Dreamin and I've added myself as well for May 5-9 in an OVIR ! *


Thanks Maria!! Refresh my memory....what week was it that you had that terrible hurricane during your vacation? I will now be praying for 11 mos. straight that I can avoid rain for at least that week! Let us know if we can do the chair swap...


----------



## Buckalew11

MiaSRN62 said:


> *
> 
> Hi Brenda....
> I second the comment about being sorry you had such bad weather.
> 
> I will admit also, that not just VB, but Disney in general is much more accomodating and focused on younger kids as far as activities.
> 
> So I agree, if the weather is bad and the pool or beach aren't an option, it does leave very little to do at the resort.  Their DVD collection is pretty small and on bad weather days good luck getting one.   And that's when you need it the most.
> 
> VB is not a resort beach town like say Ft Lauderdale or Daytona.  It's VERY laid back and sleepy---> but that's what we like about it.
> 
> And I grew up on the beaches of Jersey all my life.  And I never thought FL had "little waves".  The east coast of FL does have the rougher surf.
> 
> But, you have to consider.  Noone is swimming in the ocean at LBI or in Jersey in October because it's just too cold.
> 
> 
> 
> Just an FYI if you go to VB again and need help.
> 
> So my advice to those traveling anywhere in the hurricane season, is have a good book to read as backup....or some board games or video games etc.  Rainy days at VB can be very low key.   I just think VB/Melbourne/Sebastian are all somewhat sleepy little beach towns.  If one anticipates this before arriving, it's not as easy to be disappointed.
> 
> *




Thanks for the comments about my bad luck with the weather. Of course, I do know we can't control the weather and we did make the best of it. Heck, I hit the pool or the ocean even in the rain! 

Yes, I agree about catering to little ones and I do not really blame them...younger kids are so much easier to please and teens roll their eyes at most everything. I'm a mean mom/aunt though. I wouldn't allow the girls to get on the computer. They could text but I really didn't want to see them on the computer while on vacation. I was lucky--they did not even ask anyway. They were looking for things to do and I had read about more things for teens to do but like I said, time of year, school, bad weather cancelled several activities.

Since it was not crowded, movie selection was not a problem for us. They always found something to watch. And, if we knew it was going to rain after lunch and it was already gray and cloudy, they'd go early and grab a DVD to have for when the rains came.  

I'm not a Ft Lauderdale or Daytona kind of gal either, LOL. I'm a Sunset Beach, NC or Harbor Island, SC type. Give me the beach, a book, and the sunshine!  I'd like a few different, neat shops to go prowl around in at night sometimes too (which HHI does have). I wouldn't go near someplace like Myrtle Beach   .

I'll just say the wave comment surprised me. In my experience, the farther North you go, the bigger the waves seem to get. NC tends to have better waves than SC and SC better than FL. However, that is just my personal experience.
Being from Beach Haven, we did go to the beach all summer and into Sept. and the beginning of October. We'd go after school, before dinner and by Sept. it was always warmer than it had been all summer long. FL water is much water and that makes it so much nicer IMHO. NJ is just too cold most of the time for me now that I live in the south. I do understand the west coast of FL, although crystal blue and clear, is more like going into the calm bay compared to the ocean found on the east coast. 

I'll remember that about getting help next time. I almost asked because DH has shoulder surgery 3 weeks ago and needs an elbow replacement on the other arm. But hey, all that stair climbing was a good workout for all of us! 

You know, I did anticipate all that before the trip. I think if the rain had stayed away that I would have loved it like most everyone does. I think there were a few things that attributed to my feelings about this beach trip. I have always gone to the beach in Sept. and Oct. My parents had a timeshare and there week was in the Fall so hurrican season wasn't an issue. Mentally, I was prepared for showers--not rainy days. I think as the "mom" I feel like I often try to keep everyone happy on vacation. I think the weather helped me carry this burden more heavily.  And last, this was my very first trip to the beach since my dad died 2 years ago. We were close, I grew up at the beach 9like I said) so I have tons of memories of him at the beach. I think that was tugging at my heartstrings all week also.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> You know, I did anticipate all that before the trip. I think if the rain had stayed away that I would have loved it like most everyone does. I think there were a few things that attributed to my feelings about this beach trip. I have always gone to the beach in Sept. and Oct. My parents had a timeshare and there week was in the Fall so hurrican season wasn't an issue. Mentally, I was prepared for showers--not rainy days. I think as the "mom" I feel like I often try to keep everyone happy on vacation. I think the weather helped me carry this burden more heavily. And last, this was my very first trip to the beach since my dad died 2 years ago. We were close, I grew up at the beach 9like I said) so I have tons of memories of him at the beach. I think that was tugging at my heartstrings all week also.


*Brenda.....
We I really appreciate the fact that you took the time to post all your thoughts about your VB visit. I agree with what you said about the weather, and how we, as moms, do feel alot of pressure to keep everyone happy and content.  I am sure the bad weather really kind of painted your vacation with a bit of gloominess.   And again, I think those of us with teens can have just as much trouble as those with little ones keeping the kids occupied.  My teens can get just as cranky or moody as a toddler some days !  

And I must say....I give you credit for going swiming at the Jersey shore in early Oct.  Only during a rare year where it's really warm (like 2007), would I dare venture on to the beach and into the water in Jersey.  But I guess that's just me.  

My thoughts are with you on recalling fond memories of your dad (we lost my dh's mom 4 years ago & we were all very close to her !) and we still get those bittersweet memories as well   I can't think of a more serene and beautiful spot to think about good times you had with your dad than VB.  

Thanks again for taking the time to post...*


----------



## Joey7295

Will be there Nov 4-7.  How is the weather and water temperature in November?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

BWV Dreamin said:


> Ok, just made my VB ressie...checking in Sunday, Sept. 13 - leaving Friday, Sept. 18th.  !



 



MiaSRN62 said:


> *I've added myself as well for May 5-9 in an OVIR !   *



 woohoo... see ya there.....



Buckalew11 said:


> I'll just say the wave comment surprised me. In my experience, the farther North you go, the bigger the waves seem to get. NC tends to have better waves than SC and SC better than FL. However, that is just my personal experience.



Being a lifelong Connoisseur of the splashing splender... from Cape May to Rehoboth to Virginia Beach to Wrightsville Beach, to Myrtle, to Cocoa, & Vero Beach I find the waves very similar in size up and down the east coast, but sometimes higher frequency (relentless) in Florida.  The way the penninsula sticks out from the great land mass it seems to experience turbulence in the atmosphere and hence the waves.  There have been times at VB and Cocoa that I have felt like I just can't get past the breaking of the waves to be able to catch a good one.  You were probably experiencing one of these times.  Really humbles you.  

Glad you have a good sense of reality and made the best of your situation.  Hope all future getaways are much better.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Joey7295 said:


> Will be there Nov 4-7.  How is the weather and water temperature in November?



Bliss... My favorite time to go to VB.


----------



## JerJan

Maria, thanks for the cute picture "FUN IN THE SUN" and Rob, thanks for the "PIXIE DUST" that should help to align my "SHOOTING STAR!" I will post a report when I return about the "FABULOUS" weather that I know we are going to have!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Will be there Nov 4-7. How is the weather and water temperature in November?



*Joey...have you on the roll call....but was this for 2008 ?  Or 2009 ?*


----------



## Joey7295

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Joey...have you on the roll call....but was this for 2008 ?  Or 2009 ?*



2008  We will be there in 3 weeks and can't wait.


----------



## Buckalew11

DisDaydreamer said:


> woohoo... see ya there.....
> 
> 
> 
> Being a lifelong Connoisseur of the splashing splender... from Cape May to Rehoboth to Virginia Beach to Wrightsville Beach, to Myrtle, to Cocoa, & Vero Beach I find the waves very similar in size up and down the east coast, but sometimes higher frequency (relentless) in Florida.  The way the penninsula sticks out from the great land mass it seems to experience turbulence in the atmosphere and hence the waves.  There have been times at VB and Cocoa that I have felt like I just can't get past the breaking of the waves to be able to catch a good one.  You were probably experiencing one of these times.  *Really humbles you*.
> 
> Glad you have a good sense of reality and made the best of your situation.  Hope all future getaways are much better.



I think maybe you are right. The waves were different-- faster -- it was hard to get out there and body surf at all--then you had those darned big shells to deal with right along the edge! LOL
But you are right--it really DOES humble you! We were all humbled!  

My almost 71 yo mother fell off her bike (before the trip, thank God, or I'd be blaming that on the weather too,   ). She scrapped the hide off her shin real good and it was very slow in healing. The salt water of VB did it a world of good. It brought back memories of when I was a kid and if you fell down and cut yourself, she'd take you in the ocean as "Salt Water Cures Everything!" is her motto.


----------



## my3princes

I so glad to have found this thread.  We are heading to FL on Saturday.  We will be spending one night at OKW then heading to VB for one night before taking a NCL vacation to the Bahamas.  I've always wanted to try VB and thought this would be a good chance. 

Does VB have the refillable mugs like WDW resorts do?  Is there a charge for the internet at VB?

Thanks.  You guys are a wealth of info.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

my3princes said:


> I so glad to have found this thread.  We are heading to FL on Saturday.  We will be spending one night at OKW then heading to VB for one night before taking a NCL vacation to the Bahamas.  I've always wanted to try VB and thought this would be a good chance.
> 
> Does VB have the refillable mugs like WDW resorts do?  Is there a charge for the internet at VB?
> 
> Thanks.  You guys are a wealth of info.



They do have refillable mugs and a self serve refill station.  The have Free wireless in the lobby areas, Green Cabin Room Deck and by the pool.  No in-room connection.  As last resort they have a public use pc in the lobby which costs $9.95/30 mins.

Have a great stay


----------



## my3princes

DisDaydreamer said:


> They do have refillable mugs and a self serve refill station.  The have Free wireless in the lobby areas, Green Cabin Room Deck and by the pool.  No in-room connection.  As last resort they have a public use pc in the lobby which costs $9.95/30 mins.
> 
> Have a great stay



Wow, thank you for the quick response    We are very excited.


----------



## RCharnay

If you have an Inn room near the Green Cabin Room, you can get wi-fi in your room.  We did and so did our neighbors.  Not sure how it works in some and not in others.


----------



## Verandah Man

Our DD just got a job at our local Disney Store, she starts this Tuesday and is considered Seasonal Help to start. We decided to put our Vero Beach vacation on hold since DD doesn't drive, mom, and or dad, will have to be here to play taxi service. 

We were invited this week to attend a wedding on the Disney Wonder in May 2009, so we might be staying at WDW for a few days before, or after, that 3 day wedding cruise.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Verandah Man said:


> Our DD just got a job at our local Disney Store, she starts this Tuesday and is considered Seasonal Help to start. We decided to put our Vero Beach vacation on hold since DD doesn't drive, mom, and or dad, will have to be here to play taxi service.
> 
> We were invited this week to attend a wedding on the Disney Wonder in May 2009, so we might be staying at WDW for a few days before, or after, that 3 day wedding cruise.


What day is your cruise? I am on the May 28th Wonder cruise!


----------



## Verandah Man

BWV Dreamin said:


> What day is your cruise? I am on the May 28th Wonder cruise!




One week before yours, we sail May 21st.


----------



## goldilocks_63

HI, put me on the roll call for 2009 -

OVIR - March 29 - April 4, for Spring Break.

GOldi

We're bringing the boggie board and sand toys.....


----------



## DisTeach1

We got back a week ago from our first stay at Vero, after 9 nights at WDW.  We loved our OVIR-it really made the stay for us.  My son (15 years) didn't want to leave WDW, but he adjusted to the low-key style and golfed with his dad, but I think next time we will try and do Vero first.

We ate at Squid Lips (we loved it) and A.J. Gators (wouldn't go back).  We look forward to finding more favorite places throughout the years.

One big, big disappointment...not just at Vero, but at WDW...the same bar menu in every lounge.  I know I read about it, but we were really disappointed to find the mussels gone from the Beach Club bar.  Why do the big guys at Disney go for uniformity?  Don't they know we want uniqueness?

Anyways, I thought the appetizers at the Green Cabin room were a big disappointment.  Also, the water was down the two nights we were there, which was a huge disappointment.  Everything was served in paper cups, limited menu, etc.

Overall, we definitely plan on returning.  I was surprised, coming from CA, at the lack of wildlife along the shore...very few birds, nothing out in the ocean.  In CA, it's quite different.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Maria....any news on the Chair Swap?


----------



## MiaSRN62

*



			One big, big disappointment...not just at Vero, but at WDW...the same bar menu in every lounge. I know I read about it, but we were really disappointed to find the mussels gone from the Beach Club bar. Why do the big guys at Disney go for uniformity? Don't they know we want uniqueness?
		
Click to expand...


I agree...it is all getting pretty generic......and it's not just the food and drinks.  Even the shops in WDW carry all the same stuff.  




			I was surprised, coming from CA, at the lack of wildlife along the shore...very few birds, nothing out in the ocean. In CA, it's quite different.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure exactly how a beach at CA would differ as I have not been there.  But in August, there were sea turtles on the beach, we spotted a dolphin swimming VERY close to shore, and lots of egrets and pelicans....oh and crab and sand pipers too on the beach.  




			Maria....any news on the Chair Swap?
		
Click to expand...


I pinky-swear BWV Dreamin that I will call tommorrow.  I've actually got some time to kill tommorrow.  I'll post as soon as I know.  Sorry I've been slacking on this.   *


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Hi .....
In regards to the chair swap.  
I just called Vero Beach and was told I need to speak with Nicole who does not come in until 3 pm.  But they switched me over to her voice mail and I left a detailed message with my home phone.  So I'll let u all know what she says when she calls back.  *


----------



## BWV Dreamin

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Hi .....*
> *In regards to the chair swap. *
> *I just called Vero Beach and was told I need to speak with Nicole who does not come in until 3 pm. But they switched me over to her voice mail and I left a detailed message with my home phone. So I'll let u all know what she says when she calls back. *


 
Great job Maria!! Lets keep our fingers crossed....


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks for all your hard work Maria. We do appreciate it.


----------



## chickie

Thanks for all the wonderful info about Vero Beach! 

We will be there March 14-16, '09, before heading to WDW! We have 2 OVIR's. This will be our first time at VB and I need all the planning info I can get. This is a great place to get it!

Do you have any info on the Unbirthday party? My dd (9) seems very interested in this activity, but I'm not sure what it's all about. We are also bringing another family with us that has 2 dd's (9) and (6), so they would definitely be interested in this also.

Thanks for everything. I love all the great pictures, too!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Hi all !
Nicole just called me (8:45 pm).  Ok...here goes.......

She said they were "very hesitant" to do this again and told last year's group organizer this.  She also made a point that I had to fax the list with all the names---no more than 2-3 groups--and clear instructions on what to do with the chairs once the season was over.  She even mentioned the chairs and umbrellas there now.  She said she has no clear direction on what to do with them once the last families leave.   And she didn't sound too happy about this ?  She didn't even sound overly thrilled to be doing this again, but said they had all decided to agree to it for 2009 and they will "see how it goes".   So we have to be good guys, or I don't think they'll let us do it again. 

So, riatees December 11-14, if you use the chairs (or even if you do not), please let the Bell Service know they can throw them away after you are done with them.   Either that, or you can keep them.  I know when I used them in Aug, the chairs were in pretty good shape, but the umbrella was a bit tattered.  

So now, I need to find a place to purchase beach chairs and umbrellas.  Not going to find that here in PA, so I'll have to look online.  If anyone knows of a good site, please let me know.   Then I can have them shipped to Vero ?  Or should I have them shipped here and then ship them to VB from my home with the lists and instructions.  I know starbox said she had made some labels, but when we picked up our chairs and umbrella for use, there was just a list that the Bell staff referred to.  Nothing else.  We returned them to the Bell desk (they never even gave us the box ?) and asked them to please store it for the next person on the list.    

So....I need to firm up this list in the next month or two ?   Nicole actually seemed like she wanted it now and I had to tell her we are still compiling the list.  She gave me the fax number and told me to fax as soon as I had it.  She was nice, but businesslike.  It sounded like the whole chair swap might be a bit of a headache for the staff.   I think we all should maybe send "thank you" cards or tip when we drop off the chairs next year ?  I dunno.  What do u think ?  It's probably more work for the CM's than we even think it is.    I'm pretty certain we will have to stick to the list once it's finalized and not allow anyone else to participate once the final list is faxed.  

So I welcome any and all thoughts/ideas on where to start.   I work, on average, 4 (8 hr) days a week.  So I will have to do this in my downtime---but that's also when I do all my other chores.  So please be patient with me as I begin this project....  *


----------



## loribell

How do they do the fridge swaps & Christmas tree swaps? Does anyone know? 

I always thought the swap went from one member directly to another without a CM involved. I would imagine that it is a headache for the resort to have to keep track of.


----------



## goldilocks_63

I vote we pick out items from Walmart, and ship to the first family of 2009.

Maybe we can vote on the items, but here is a few I saw:

Small Umbrella - 
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4837465

Chairs - (not sure if we need these if the one's we already have are in good shape).
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8154062

and of course I think we should include boggie boards -
http://www.soulsurfonline.com/categ....bodyboards/?gclid=CPDhpfOft5YCFQJ-xgodqx9nLA

Also, maybe a nice tip to the staff from bell services when we pickup each time would make the chore of storage less of a bore for the staff.

My other thoughts are that perhaps the purple storage guys - owner's locker would store this stuff offseason, for a smallish fee?  (or maybe they want to branch out to Vero?)

Let me know how I can help....

Going in March, Goldi


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Hi Lori and Goldi......

Thanks for the ideas.  Lori...I honestly have no idea how they do the other swaps ?   Anyone ?

But there are lags in some DIS'ers vacation dates.   
I liked the chairs and umbrella......my only concern with using the chairs that are there is that VB should not be expected to store them for 2 months.  We go from the last DIS'er for 2008 leaving around Dec 14.  And the next DIS'er (so far) for 2009 isn't arriving until Feb 14.  So that's a big gap and I can't imagine VB would want to hold on to those chairs ?  

Now the suggestion of the purple van people is good, but I thought they only serviced DVC Members in the WDW area ?   So unless we get a few more people who plan to vacation at VB in Jan, I just don't think it's fair to ask VB to hold the chairs for 2 months.   
Info I found on Owner's Locker (mentions Orlando area) :
http://www.ownerslocker.com/quiz/

As for the boogie boards.....love 'em, but maybe we can get them a bit cheaper ?  I've seen some for like $15 each ?  Now if we can just find some online.  

Keep the ideas coming guys  *


----------



## Joey7295

Is there any way I can get in on this years swap.  I will be there from Nov 4 - Nov 7


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Two suggestions.  

First, figure out where starbox got the chairs she used last year.  I have 2 of my own and got 2 from the swap last year and also purchased a 5th one from wal-mart last year.  I thought starbox's chairs were from Costco, and so were mine, but mine didn't have that nifty foot rest.  The one I purchase from Wal-mart... the tubing was noticeably smaller than all the other chairs from Costco.  I would be concerned with the Wal-Mart chairs making it through the season.  Or just go with Costco chairs even without the foot rests.

I know by the time we got to VB in June last year bell services had pretty much lost complete control.  And trying to keep track of the different groups was beyond them.  I would suggest keeping it simple and just have 3 umbrelllas and 6 chairs, period.  No boogie boards or other accessories.  And as nice as it is... ask the participants not to leave anything extra (like I did)  I think it just adds to the confusion.  Don't split them into groups.  Just have names and dates that a member can have and umbrella and chairs, period.

I'll do some searching this morning, but I have to hit the road to the gym and then work.  Later gators.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*



			Or just go with Costco chairs even without the foot rests.

I know by the time we got to VB in June last year bell services had pretty much lost complete control. And trying to keep track of the different groups was beyond them. I would suggest keeping it simple and just have 3 umbrelllas and 6 chairs, period. No boogie boards or other accessories. And as nice as it is... ask the participants not to leave anything extra (like I did) I think it just adds to the confusion. Don't split them into groups. Just have names and dates that a member can have and umbrella and chairs, period.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks Rob.  Here, in my town, you have to be a Costco member to purchase there.  We are not.  I've thought about it many times, but I have limited storage space in my house and most things are sold in bulk there so I never paid the $50 yearly member fee.    And I agree now that you say it, the boogie boards probably would be a bit too much.  Nicole at VB did seem very leary about the 3 groups.  So if the whole system was falling apart for you in June you can imagine how it was for me in Aug.  The Bell Service CM actually said to me, "let me go find one that isn't in bad shape".  I was Group One but was given the umbrella from group 2----so I don't even think they were paying much attention to keeping everyone in groups.  

Joey, I don't know what to tell you because the lists are already at VB.  You could call the resort (ask for either Nicole or Bell Services) and ask them to add you to the list ?  My only concern about this is the chairs and umbrellas are already showing alot of wear.  There was a report than one umbrella was really not that usable this summer.   So my main concern is, that if you use whatever is left there, and it totally falls apart, then the last person on the list (riatees December 11-14), might not have use of it ?  And they paid for it back in the spring.  You could try PM'ing riatees and ask them before you call the resort ?  Anyone else have any suggestions here ?    No disrespect Joey, but it's this type of situation that I feel we cannot allow in 2009.  I really think it adds stress to the CM's.  And I understand many people book last minute and miss out on partaking in the chair swap because it is organized in the beginning of the year, but I don't know how else to handle it in 2009, other than to say everyone has to be on the list that is sent to VB to partake in the swap.  We don't want to really annoy the CM's so they tell us we can't do this.  Hope u can understand.*


----------



## lisareniff

Was the chairs Starbox ordered like this?? 

Amazon - Beach Chair


----------



## DisDaydreamer

lisareniff said:


> Was the chairs Starbox ordered like this??
> 
> Amazon - Beach Chair



Yes  It's like you read people's minds.   Whoa... I hope not  

kidding


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> *She gave me the fax number and told me to fax as soon as I had it.  *



I would suggest too that you email it to her so see has a backup copy in her deleted folder.  They couldn't find the list for us last year.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> *As for the boogie boards.....love 'em, but maybe we can get them a bit cheaper ?  I've seen some for like $15 each ?*



Pathetic... maybe we could just nail a couple 2 x 4s together.......  


 Sorry, just razzing you.  The one I left behind last year was a $90 board (starting to delaminate).

The chairs Lisa found ARE the ones, but higher cost than I expected.  Maybe the same maker makes version without the foot rest.


----------



## lisareniff

I think Starbox was trying to make sure it was a high quality chair since it would have to last many months and with it being split many many ways it really wasn't significant in the end.  How much did we put in $15?  That was to also cover a gift to the staff at the end (edible arrangements). I actually never got to sit in one since our weather was rather lousy for sitting on the beach.  I however did get them from bell services and return them.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*I also agree those were the chairs---they were very comfy too.  They had cup holders.   

I will email Nicole a copy of the list as soon as we get it and figure out how to compile the list.  I worked today----just got home---and have to be up by 5 am for work tommorrow.  So I think I'll try and work on this on Thurs.   Thanks Rob for the suggestion to email it.  *


----------



## Mahusky

Hey Maria.....  Add another visit for me please!  

August 8th - 15th!


----------



## dwelty

loribell said:


> How do they do the fridge swaps & Christmas tree swaps? Does anyone know?
> 
> I always thought the swap went from one member directly to another without a CM involved. I would imagine that it is a headache for the resort to have to keep track of.



I understand the Christmas tree swap question, but don't all the rooms at Vero have Fridges?


----------



## loribell

dwelty said:


> I understand the Christmas tree swap question, but don't all the rooms at Vero have Fridges?



They have fridge swaps on the resort board or somewhere for the values. I would think that the resort does not help with that swap at all since it is taking money out of their pocket. 

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

To the best of my knowledge, every inn/studio room at Vero Beach has at least a mini fridge, then on to a full size at the 1-2 bedroom level.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Ok...I've been working on the Chair Swap lists.  It does look like we'll need 3 lists for sure.  There are 3 DIS'ers coming in to VB on April 4.  That is the point where I needed to make the 3rd list.  

Here's what I have so far....anyone feel free to offer any suggestions.  I do have one problem though.  I can't figure out how to get around it.  Kddlm comes in on April 8 and all three groups of chairs will be in use due to the three DIS'ers all coming in on April 4.  So Kddlm will have 2 days where they won't have chairs/umbrellas.  I know VB will never go for a 4th group.  So maybe we can just discount Kddlm's cost for the chair rental ???  Any other suggestions.  

Lists so far :*

*Group 1 :
Mahusky 2/15 to 2/23
Chickie 3/14 to 3/16
backyardponder 3/28 to 4/3
StarrW 4/4 to 4/11
dressthechild 4/19 to 4/22
dort 5/3 to 5/13
photobob 7/7 to 7/12
Buckey Fan 7/19 to 7/26*


*Group 2:
dgaston  2/15 to 2/20
iloveoke 3/24 to 3/28
goldielocks63 3/29 to 4/4
Poohgirl 4/25 to 5/3
MiaSRN62 5/5 to 5/9
Twinmom108 6/21 to 6/23
Par8hed  7/12 to 7/17
Mahusky 8/8 to 8/15
BWV Dreamin 9/13 to 9/18
*


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Mahusky...you have two trips to VB in 2009 ?  I have you down for Feb and Aug ?  Just want to make sure.   Thanks.*


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Ok...I've been working on the Chair Swap lists.  Lists so far :*
> 
> 
> DisDayDreamer 5/3 to 5/7
> [/B][/COLOR]



Hey Maria... I won't be needing to be in the swap this year.  It will be just DW and I, and we will be bringing chairs.  Thanks.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Ok, thanks Rob. 

Is there anyone else on the above 3 lists that would not be interested in the chair swap ?  *


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Maria,

Thanks so much for all that you are doing on this thread, way above and beyond.  We haven't started our countdown on the fridge yet this year because of a New Year trip to the beach, but this thread just keeps me going until Spring Break.  

When we come down we have driven each year and bring all of our own stuff, in fact last year broke down and finally bought a beach cart, no more pac mule in my world.  So we won't need to get in on the swap.

Tom


----------



## mickeymorse

Hi Maria. Could you put us down for 08/29 to 09/04? I don't have a confirmed ressie yet. Not until Jan that is. But I wouldn't want to miss out. Thanks for all your hard work.

Rob


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Thanks to everyone for updating me.  I'll tweek the chair swap lists when I get a chance.  
Rob...have u added to the roll call and I'm assuming you'd like to be in the chair swap ?  Let me know when you get a moment, thanks.  *


----------



## Par8hed

We'd love to get in on the chair swap if possible.
Will be in a Beach Cottage from July 12th to the 17th.  
(Cocktails on the deck anyone?)

Please let me know.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## mickeymorse

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Thanks to everyone for updating me.  I'll tweek the chair swap lists when I get a chance.
> Rob...have u added to the roll call and I'm assuming you'd like to be in the chair swap ?  Let me know when you get a moment, thanks.  *



Thanks Maria. Yes please put me down for the chair swap.


----------



## mickeymorse

Par8hed said:


> We'd love to get in on the chair swap if possible.
> Will be in a Beach Cottage from July 12th to the 17th.
> (Cocktails on the deck anyone?)
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom



Oh man, a week in a cottage........so jealous.


----------



## kddlm

Maria:  Don't worry about us for the Chairswap.......I have some family in nearby Port St. Lucie and may just borrow some chairs from them if they have them or have them pick up some cheap ones to use.  We are only in VB for a few days and I really don't sit on the beach much anyway....I'll be around the pool!  Thanks for thinking of us though  Hope that helps solve your dilemma!

Kim


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Thanks for the updates Tom (got ya added !) and Kim (removed u from the chair swap--let me know if things change).   *


----------



## MiaSRN62

Updated chair swap :

Group 1 :
Mahusky 2/15 to 2/23
Chickie 3/14 to 3/16
backyardponder 3/28 to 4/3
StarrW 4/4 to 4/11
dressthechild 4/19 to 4/22
dort 5/3 to 5/13
photobob 7/7 to 7/12
Buckey Fan 7/19 to 7/26


Group 2:
dgaston 2/15 to 2/20
iloveoke 3/24 to 3/28
goldielocks63 3/29 to 4/4
Poohgirl 4/25 to 5/3
MiaSRN62 5/5 to 5/9
Twinmom108 6/21 to 6/23
Par8hed 7/12 to 7/17
Mahusky 8/8 to 8/15
BWV Dreamin 9/13 to 9/18


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> Updated chair swap :
> 
> Group 1 :
> Mahusky 2/15 to 2/23
> Chickie 3/14 to 3/16
> backyardponder 3/28 to 4/3
> StarrW 4/4 to 4/11
> dressthechild 4/19 to 4/22
> dort 5/3 to 5/13
> photobob 7/7 to 7/12
> Buckey Fan 7/19 to 7/26
> 
> 
> Group 2:
> dgaston 2/15 to 2/20
> iloveoke 3/24 to 3/28
> goldielocks63 3/29 to 4/4
> Poohgirl 4/25 to 5/3
> MiaSRN62 5/5 to 5/9
> Twinmom108 6/21 to 6/23
> Par8hed 7/12 to 7/17
> Mahusky 8/8 to 8/15
> BWV Dreamin 9/13 to 9/18



I'm thinking you're thinking... what the H.ll did I get myself into.  You're doing a great job... I'm sure starbox would think so.  Let me know if I can help somehow...


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> *
> Rob...have u added to the roll call and I'm assuming you'd like to be in the chair swap ?  Let me know when you get a moment, thanks.  *



Oh, My dear... I think you are confused, BUT I think you have it worked out anyhow.... take care.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*CHAIR SWAP ITEMS : *

*What do u think ? :

http://www.shadeusa.com/beach_umbrellas.htm#PINWHEEL

http://www.shadeusa.com/beach_chairs.htm#Wear Ever Chair

http://www.shadeusa.com/beach_umbrella_holders.htm#sandgrabber

If we can stay at only 2 groups, the total for 2 chairs, 2 umbrellas and 2 sand screws = $150.00

With shipping :
Wear-ever backpack chair
Now on sale!!!
Base price US$29.95
Features/Options:
Wearever Chair colors navy blue 2 US$29.95= US$59.90 
 Pinwheel beach umbrella
Colorful concentric designs.
Base price US$29.95
Features/Options:
pinwheel colors Tropical blue 2 US$29.95 = US$59.90 
 SandGrabber
The SandGrabber. 2 US$14.95 = US$29.90 
    Product Cost US$149.70 
    Shipping Cost US$39.53 
    Total US$189.23 


So, right now we have 17 swappers.  That would come to around $11.50 per person.   Of course this can change if we get more swappers or need a 3rd list again (which means another set of chairs/umbrellas).  

This web site is just a suggestion.  I'm open to any other ideas. *


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Oh, My dear... I think you are confused, BUT I think you have it worked out anyhow.... take care.



I could very well be quite confused.....this is all making my head spin.    

I give starbox big kudos for doing this last season !!!


----------



## Par8hed

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Thanks for the updates Tom (got ya added !) and Kim (removed u from the chair swap--let me know if things change).   *




Fantastic!  Thanks Maria.
Any Disers going to be there same time as me (7/12-7/17), please let me know and we can have an informal Happy Hour.


----------



## sweetinmaine

Hi  

We're planning our first trip to VB on March 23.  We're looking forward to all that VB has to offer.  I just came across this thread and will go back and read through it now...


----------



## Lenc324

9 more days...............


----------



## BWV Dreamin

MiaSRN62 said:


> *CHAIR SWAP ITEMS : *
> 
> *What do u think ? :*
> 
> *http://www.shadeusa.com/beach_umbrellas.htm#PINWHEEL*
> 
> *http://www.shadeusa.com/beach_chairs.htm#Wear Ever Chair*
> 
> *http://www.shadeusa.com/beach_umbrella_holders.htm#sandgrabber*
> 
> *If we can stay at only 2 groups, the total for 2 chairs, 2 umbrellas and 2 sand screws = $150.00*
> 
> *With shipping :*
> *Wear-ever backpack chair*
> *Now on sale!!!*
> *Base price US$29.95*
> *Features/Options:*
> *Wearever Chair colors navy blue 2 US$29.95= US$59.90 *
> *Pinwheel beach umbrella*
> *Colorful concentric designs.*
> *Base price US$29.95*
> *Features/Options:*
> *pinwheel colors Tropical blue 2 US$29.95 = US$59.90 *
> *SandGrabber*
> *The SandGrabber. 2 US$14.95 = US$29.90 *
> *Product Cost US$149.70 *
> *Shipping Cost US$39.53 *
> *Total US$189.23 *
> 
> 
> *So, right now we have 17 swappers. That would come to around $11.50 per person. Of course this can change if we get more swappers or need a 3rd list again (which means another set of chairs/umbrellas). *
> 
> *This web site is just a suggestion. I'm open to any other ideas. *


Just an observation, would we need to have two umbrellas with only 2 chairs? Or is that to be 4 chairs, 2 umbrellas, and 2 sand crews?


----------



## Par8hed

mickeymorse said:


> Oh man, a week in a cottage........so jealous.



I have MANY cottage pictures (inside and out) but do not wish to hijack this thread.
Sooooooo......Maria, or whoever is the almighty ruler of this thread, let me know if you want them. How many? What of? Etc.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Par8hed said:


> I have MANY cottage pictures (inside and out) but do not wish to hijack this thread.
> Sooooooo......Maria, or whoever is the almighty ruler of this thread, let me know if you want them. How many? What of? Etc.


Please post the pics!! I will be banking and borrowing after this year to get 3 days in a BC....(then switch to 2 days OVIR). Wish I had enough pts. for a full 5 days!! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Par8hed

BWV Dreamin said:


> Please post the pics!! I will be banking and borrowing after this year to get 3 days in a BC....(then switch to 2 days OVIR). Wish I had enough pts. for a full 5 days!! Can't wait to see the pics!




OK.  If there are no objections I'll post a bunch of them this evening.


----------



## backyardponder

Hi Maria,

As BWV Dreamin pointed out, I think you want 4 chairs.  Also, should umbrella bags be added?  I think having the umbrellas in bags will help our CM friends at VB store them for us.

I like what you have selected.  Thanks for your efforts here.

John


----------



## Par8hed

OK.   I'll begin posting some Beach Cottage pics.   
Disclaimer:   These will be very random in order and there will be breaks in the delivery.

Walkway to front






approaching front






front porch looking out






artwork on staircase


----------



## Par8hed

(cont'd)

Main living area (upstairs)






I believe there are now flatscreen TV's.  Decent Stereo in the cabinet by the way.











Kitchen area-   Fully equipped


----------



## mickeymorse

Par8hed said:


> OK.  If there are no objections I'll post a bunch of them this evening.



*Bring em on!!!!!!!!*

You just beat me to it.


----------



## Par8hed

(cont'd)  
Bath off bedroom #2






Laundry room - Full size Washer and Dryer






Signage






swing on left side of front porch


----------



## Par8hed

(cont'd)

Rocker on right side of front porch
















#1575 is at the extreme Southern end of the property


----------



## mickeymorse

I like what you picked also Maria. I think 4 chairs and umbrella holders works well.


----------



## Par8hed

(cont'd)






Part of oceanside lower deck.  It adjoins and accesses all 3 bedrooms on the lower level






other end of lower oceanside deck with Floridian Mother-in-law relaxing.


----------



## Par8hed

Part of bedroom #3 with (I believe) an unmade bed.






Bedroom 2-  2&3 are mirror images and are essentially each standard hotel rooms with 2 queens TV and a private bath.

ALL ROOMS HAVE OCEAN VIEWS







Bedroom 3 toward bath






One of the secondary or tertiary bathrooms


----------



## Par8hed

(cont'd)

Jacuzzi tub in Master Bath






More master bath shots


----------



## Par8hed

MEMO:   If anyone spots anything embarrasing in any of these please PM


----------



## Par8hed

(cont'd)   

Master bedroom.  King Size bed.  Very sweet room












Lower porch again


----------



## Par8hed

Friday Night Beer Break!   Be right back!


----------



## mickeymorse

Thank you Par8hed. Those are great shots.


----------



## Par8hed

Burp! OK good to go.

(cont'd)


Son and cousin snoozing in bedroom 3






Bedroom 2






staircase






Back to the master bedroom






Master bedroom bureau






Master bath area


----------



## Par8hed

(cont'd)

Random pics


























hallway toward bedrrom 3


----------



## Par8hed

(cont'd)

Back upstairs.   Sorry for the lack of flow here.












Upstairs deck oceanside looking South  (There are decks top and bottom, back and front)







...and looking North


----------



## Par8hed

(cont'd)

desk area







kitchen island






OK...you've got the idea.....all over now.


----------



## Par8hed

(cont'd)


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Beautiful pics, Par8hed! Thanks for posting.

We'll be staying in a 2-BR this summer for the first time, and I can't wait. Maybe someday...a Beach Cottage!


----------



## Par8hed

(cont'd)

a few more






This is me (Tom)and Mrs. Par8hed (Robyn).  If you see us 7/12-7/17/09.  Say hello please.







And here with our best friend who is much bigger already.






Space Shuttle Launch.....coooooooool!!!!!!!!!!!








OK folks.  I'm sure I've bored you enough.  If you have any questions feel free to ask and if you see us there please say hello.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*



			Hi Maria,

As BWV Dreamin pointed out, I think you want 4 chairs. Also, should umbrella bags be added? I think having the umbrellas in bags will help our CM friends at VB store them for us.

I like what you have selected. Thanks for your efforts here.

John
		
Click to expand...


I'm glad u like them !  Everyone else ok with it ?  And yes, I'm thinking 2 chairs and 1 umbrella/screw/and now bag per group ????   
When do u all think we should finalize the list ???  IOW, when should the cut-off for joining in begin ?  
The first DIS'er isn't arriving to VB until Feb ?  




			OK folks. I'm sure I've bored you enough. If you have any questions feel free to ask and if you see us there please say hello.
		
Click to expand...

OMG Tom....great pics !!!!  You couldn't bore us if you tried !!! *


----------



## loribell

Par8hed said:


> (cont'd)
> 
> OK folks.  I'm sure I've bored you enough.  If you have any questions feel free to ask and if you see us there please say hello.



You definetly didn't bore me. You may have just set me back enough money to do a VB add on though!


----------



## backyardponder

Hi Maria,

I agree with your idea to only manage 2 swap lists.  I'd suggest leaving the list open for a couple more months.  There's lots of gaps which can be filled.

I sent you a PM.

John


----------



## rigsby25a

First of all I am rigsby25 - not rigsby25a.  I have been having trouble logging in/posting since I was at VB.  I thought it was the poor internet connection but I'm home now and having the same problem.  I am just anxious to let you know what happened to me.  Some very nice lady ordered a couple of chairs from Walmart and she didn't want to lug them home, so she offered them to another lady and then to me.  When I asked for the chairs, you would have thought I asked for a girlie magazine in church.  They got upset right away and said that the swap ended in July and they had nothing more to do with it and too many people were claiming the chairs and then someone else wouldn't have them and they'd be very irate and upset at the CM's and they didn't want to deal with anymore.  As soon as I said "chair" they closed up.  They wouldn't even listen to me when I told them these weren't chairs from the dis swap.  They said they were too busy to look for chairs but if any turned up they'd send them up to my room.  They never came.  Either the lady changed her mind or the lady before me swiped them, or the CM's never looked.  I thought I was the dis chairs underneath the walkway where they keep the rental chairs.  I recognized that blue umbrella from a picture.  But I just wanted to let you all know in case there is a problem and someone is going through a lot of trouble for nothing.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Thanks John !  Got your PM and sent one back.  

Rigsby....oh no......so sorry this happened to you !  See , this is what I was afraid of with the CM's getting annoyed.  On a side not though, I went back to the 2008 list that starbox managed and did not see your name on any of the 3 lists ?   Were u added late ?    From the 2008 lists that I have, riatees December 11-14 is the only DIS'er left to go.  And to  riatees (December 11-14), I'd suggest you call VB and ask for Nicole and make it clear that you are coming during Dec and there should be chairs and an umbrella for you.  Because if they told rigsby the list was closed, they are mistaken from what I can see of the 2008 thread.

I am sorry for your experience rigsby and really appreciate you updating us all.  Hope u had a nice time otherwise. *


----------



## dort

MiaSRN62 said:


> I could very well be quite confused.....this is all making my head spin.
> 
> I give starbox big kudos for doing this last season !!!



Kudos to you also MiaSRN62, not exactly a little task you have taken on for us.  My thanks to you for doing this

I see that you, DisDaydreamer and I will be there the same time


----------



## rigsby25a

MiaSRN62 said:


> *On a side not though, I went back to the 2008 list that starbox managed and did not see your name on any of the 3 lists ?   Were u added late ? *



No, no, no.  I wasn't part of the dis swap.  This was a private party who didn't want to take the chairs she bought back on the plane with her, so she left them for a few of us.  I really would like to ask her what happened, but I don't know where the other thread is to get her information again.  I just got caught in the gunfire!!!!  But like I said before, when I said the word CHAIR the CM's seemed to go crazy and become uncooperative.  Also as I reported previously she wouldn't even listen to the fact that I wasn't looking for dis chairs.  She was just going on and on against the swap.  Evidently it has something to do with people squabbling over the dis swap chairs.  Unfortunately, I think some folks are not signing up, but asking for them when they arrive.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> This was a private party who didn't want to take the chairs she bought back on the plane with her, so she left them for a few of us. I really would like to ask her what happened, but I don't know where the other thread is to get her information again. I just got caught in the gunfire!!!! But like I said before, when I said the word CHAIR the CM's seemed to go crazy and become uncooperative. Also as I reported previously she wouldn't even listen to the fact that I wasn't looking for dis chairs. She was just going on and on against the swap. Evidently it has something to do with people squabbling over the dis swap chairs. Unfortunately, I think some folks are not signing up, but asking for them when they arrive.



*Ok, got ya rigsby...sorry for the misunderstanding on my part rigsby.  
As I said back several posts, I sensed this disdain from Nicole when I spoke to her on the phone.  You could just tell they are allowing us to do the swap again in 2009 very reluctantly.  She did ask I fax her the lists before the chairs arrive and spell out all instructions for the staff.  I don't blame her after hearing from you that there have been sqaubbles over all this.  It is so wrong for anyone to try and use the chairs if they did not participate in the cost sharing.  I will spell this out when I fax Nicole the final lists.  I'll provide my phone numbers if she has any problems----might be useful if another one of us could provide a contact number as well.  I do work close to full-time so I can't be available at all times.  But if an issue arose, it might help if the CM's knew they could turn to a couple of us---especially in light of the fact that their patience is growing very thin at this point.  

Does anyone think I should start a seperate thread just for the chair swap ??  I'm not sure how to handle that. *


----------



## BWV Dreamin

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Ok, got ya rigsby...sorry for the misunderstanding on my part rigsby. *
> *As I said back several posts, I sensed this disdain from Nicole when I spoke to her on the phone. You could just tell they are allowing us to do the swap again in 2009 very reluctantly. She did ask I fax her the lists before the chairs arrive and spell out all instructions for the staff. I don't blame her after hearing from you that there have been sqaubbles over all this. It is so wrong for anyone to try and use the chairs if they did not participate in the cost sharing. I will spell this out when I fax Nicole the final lists. I'll provide my phone numbers if she has any problems----might be useful if another one of us could provide a contact number as well. I do work close to full-time so I can't be available at all times. But if an issue arose, it might help if the CM's knew they could turn to a couple of us---especially in light of the fact that their patience is growing very thin at this point. *
> 
> *Does anyone think I should start a seperate thread just for the chair swap ?? I'm not sure how to handle that. *


I think a separate thread is an excellent idea. People look to this thread for VB info....it could get really long with swap posts. JMHO....you are doing a great job!


----------



## DVCconvert

> Does anyone think I should start a seperate thread just for the chair swap ??



Proably a very good idea Mia - especially with having the 'rules' spelled out.

From what I've heard this is the issue that really is the root of what problems there have been.  No one in the cast nor management wants unhappy guests.
RL names, dates (ressie numbers might be helpful) and a clear concise protocol will all work towards making this intergrate in the least painful manner possible.

VB's cast & management are eager to please, but any "guest intiated" program has to be done in such a way so as to minimize any distrubtion to SOP's.


----------



## Par8hed

Hey all.   Par8hed here.   I'm quitting the DIS.  My DW will ID herself at some point and follow up on the chair swap.  I hope you enjoyed the cottage pics. 

My invite for cocktails stands.    
See you real soon?????


Tom


----------



## mickeymorse

Par8hed said:


> Hey all.   Par8hed here.   I'm quitting the DIS.
> 
> Tom



I certainly hope it wasn't something I said  

Rob


----------



## loribell

Par8hed said:


> Hey all.   Par8hed here.   I'm quitting the DIS.  My DW will ID herself at some point and follow up on the chair swap.  I hope you enjoyed the cottage pics.
> 
> My invite for cocktails stands.
> See you real soon?????
> 
> 
> Tom



What the heck? You just provided us with all those wonderful pics and now you are leaving us? So sorry to see you leave.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Hey all. Par8hed here. I'm quitting the DIS.



*You'll be missed Tom....enjoyed your posts and photos *


----------



## Lenc324

Has anyone been to Brianna's for seafood????


----------



## DisDaydreamer

DVCconvert said:


> Proably a very good idea Mia - especially with having the 'rules' spelled out.
> 
> From what I've heard this is the issue that really is the root of what problems there have been.  No one in the cast nor management wants unhappy guests.
> RL names, dates (ressie numbers might be helpful) and a clear concise protocol will all work towards making this intergrate in the least painful manner possible.
> 
> VB's cast & management are eager to please, but any "guest intiated" program has to be done in such a way so as to minimize any distrubtion to SOP's.



I agree totally.


----------



## DVC Jen

Hi all - if possible can we be added to the chair swap yet?  If so I will PM with my info.  I can't make our reservation for another month - but plan on getting it for June 22 - 24 (checking in the 24rh - checking out the 25).

I also agree that something very concrete - full names - check in dates - and ressie # would even be good.  When we did this last June the CM was very - well let's just say verbal in her displeasure of having to deal with this.

The swap is an awesome idea - I think they just got really overwhelmed with it all.

For those of you whom have and are currently organizing this - thank you thank you.  

I know my family really appreciated the time and work you have and are putting into this.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

mickeymorse said:


> I certainly hope it wasn't something I said
> 
> Rob



Me too....  I've been known to (on occasion) say the wrong thing.


----------



## DVCconvert

DisDaydreamer said:


> ....  I've been known to (on occasion) say the wrong thing.




IF so, I've never seen it!


----------



## lisareniff

Par8hed, Sorry to you feel you have to walk.  Your always welcome to pop back in to our corner of the DIS anytime.

I hope in time to see you around the forums again, here ...or elsewhere.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

DVCconvert said:


> IF so, I've never seen it!



Thanks... you're a loving person....


----------



## DisDaydreamer

lisareniff said:


> Par8hed, Sorry to you feel you have to walk.  Your always welcome to pop back in to our corner of the DIS anytime.
> 
> I hope in time to see you around the forums again, here ...or elsewhere.



Agreed... Hope I didn't somehow push you away...


----------



## my3princes

We just came back from a quick vacation.  We spent just one night at Vero on our way to a cruise out of Miami.  We loved our stay at VB and plan to go back again some day


----------



## lisareniff

Par8hed stated his good-bye on the community forum. (Google is a wonderful thing)

Bye!

I hope didn't go too OT or break any DIS rules...


----------



## milesjacki

want to join chair swap for 4/4 to 4/11 2009 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi;

We will be first time VB visitors for 4/4/09 -4/11/09.
Would llike to join chair swap for that time period if possible. 
We are also from PA (go Phillies) and will be very much looking for a nice warm beach vacation by then.
Pleae advise availability, it looks is if 4/4 is open on the second list and how we can proceed, 

Thanks 

Jacki


----------



## Lenc324

6 more days......


----------



## MiaSRN62

*2009 UPDATED Chair Swap List *

Group 1 :
Mahusky 2/15 to 2/23
Chickie 3/14 to 3/16
backyardponder 3/28 to 4/3
StarrW 4/4 to 4/11
dressthechild 4/19 to 4/22
dort 5/3 to 5/13
DVC Jen 6/22 to 6/24
photobob 7/7 to 7/12
Buckey Fan 7/19 to 7/26
mickeymorse 8/29 to 9/4



Group 2:
dgaston 2/15 to 2/20
iloveoke 3/24 to 3/28
goldielocks63 3/29 to 4/4
milesjacki 4/4 to 4/11
Poohgirl 4/25 to 5/3
MiaSRN62 5/5 to 5/9
pinktales  5/8 to 5/11
Twinmom108 6/21 to 6/23
Par8hed 7/12 to 7/17
Mahusky 8/8 to 8/15
BWV Dreamin 9/13 to 9/18

*I am thinking, I want to keep it to only 2 groups. I think 3 may have been too much for the CM's.  So if anyone wants to join in,and your dates will not fit into the existing lists, all I can say, is I am sorry.  You could maybe squeeze in but not have the chairs for a day or two if that's ok.  We'll take it case by case.  I'll need to close the list at some point. Just trying to figure out when that will be.  *


----------



## mickeymorse

Hi Maria. Not to be a pest but I don`t see my name down for the swap.  Aug 29th to Sept 4th puhleeeze!


----------



## pinktales

Excited to be going to VB for our first time in May! We will be staying there in the middle of our AKV trip. Nice time to relax in the middle of disney vacation. Sooo looking forward to it I just don't know how I can wait 6 more months! lol... Our dates are May 8 - 11. Was wondering if we could get in on the chair swap too?  Thanks so much!


----------



## carolinadj

I would like to add my name to the chair/umbrella list.  Could the person in charge please PM me if it's still available for 12/10 and 12/11?


----------



## a Really Bad Egg

All, if you have the technology, here is a great idea. It's the live web cam thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1822126

We hope to do it from our VB OVIR next April...and thought maybe others may want to do it on their trips to VB.

Spooky1 is broadcasting from the Yacht Club this week. Been watching Illuminations each night from his balcony:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/disneys-yacht-club-resort


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Mickeymorse....I've got ya added !  Sorry about that  
Pinktales...I've added you, BUT....you won't be able to get the chairs until the night of May 8 if that is ok with you.  I leave on May 9 and will make sure to drop off the chairs.  In fact, just call me when you get in (they'll connect u to my room), I'll walk the chairs personally over to you to give the Bell Staff a break.  If you're ok with that arrangement, then I've got u added.  *

*2009 UPDATED Chair Swap List *

Group 1 :
Mahusky 2/15 to 2/23
Chickie 3/14 to 3/16
backyardponder 3/28 to 4/3
StarrW 4/4 to 4/11
dressthechild 4/19 to 4/22
dort 5/3 to 5/13
DVC Jen 6/22 to 6/24
photobob 7/7 to 7/12
Buckey Fan 7/19 to 7/26
mickeymorse 8/29 to 9/4


Group 2:
dgaston 2/15 to 2/20
iloveoke 3/24 to 3/28
goldielocks63 3/29 to 4/4
milesjacki 4/4 to 4/11
Poohgirl 4/25 to 5/3
MiaSRN62 5/5 to 5/9
pinktales 5/8 to 5/11
Twinmom108 6/21 to 6/23
Par8hed 7/12 to 7/17
Mahusky 8/8 to 8/15
BWV Dreamin 9/13 to 9/18


----------



## MiaSRN62

carolinadj said:


> I would like to add my name to the chair/umbrella list.  Could the person in charge please PM me if it's still available for 12/10 and 12/11?




*Hi...I did PM you.  I need to know if you're talking about Dec of '08 or '09.  Thanks !   If it's 2008, I cannot add you, that swap is closed.  *


----------



## mickeymorse

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Mickeymorse....I've got ya added !  Sorry about that
> Pinktales...I've added you, BUT....you won't be able to get the chairs until the night of May 8 if that is ok with you.  I leave on May 9 and will make sure to drop off the chairs.  In fact, just call me when you get in (they'll connect u to my room), I'll walk the chairs personally over to you to give the Bell Staff a break.  If you're ok with that arrangement, then I've got u added.  *
> 
> *2009 UPDATED Chair Swap List *
> 
> Group 1 :
> Mahusky 2/15 to 2/23
> Chickie 3/14 to 3/16
> backyardponder 3/28 to 4/3
> StarrW 4/4 to 4/11
> dressthechild 4/19 to 4/22
> dort 5/3 to 5/13
> DVC Jen 6/22 to 6/24
> photobob 7/7 to 7/12
> Buckey Fan 7/19 to 7/26
> mickeymorse 8/29 to 9/4



Thanks Maria. Have I mentioned the awesome job you are doing by the way. It is much appreciated.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Thanks Maria. Have I mentioned the awesome job you are doing by the way. It is much appreciated.



*You're welcome....
And yes, you (and others) have....but thank you very much again !  I'm trying to fill starbox's shoes the best I can.  *
PHILLIES ARE WORLD SERIES CHAMPS !  LOOK FOR ME IN THE PARADE ON FRIDAY !!!


----------



## mickeymorse

MiaSRN62 said:


> *You're welcome....
> And yes, you (and others) have....but thank you very much again !  I'm trying to fill starbox's shoes the best I can.  *
> PHILLIES ARE WORLD SERIES CHAMPS !  LOOK FOR ME IN THE PARADE ON FRIDAY !!!



Okay Rob, just suck it up and say CONGRATULATIONS to Maria and all the other Phillie Phans. Not sure if I liked the way it ended with the 2 day delay though. Seemed kinda weird. I'm just a disgruntled Tigers fan anyway. What do I know


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Not sure if I liked the way it ended with the 2 day delay though. Seemed kinda weird.



*Well none of us here in Philly were happy with the weather---which has been just awful lately.   It just felt torturous.  To not know for another 48 hours whether we were going to take it or the Series was going back to FL was very tough.  I literally paced the whole time I was watching the game last night.  

I can't even recall the last time I got snow or freezing rain prior to Halloween, but we did the last 2 days.  So the weather couldn't have been worse for the final 2 games of the World Series.....but I felt it was fair to end the game on Monday at an even 2-2.   It was odd to start last night's game in the 6th inning, but I don't see there was any alternative.  Either way I think it was weird, but fair.  Even a mere 2-3 hours before the game started last night it was snowing and sleeting here in Lansdale.  My dh works in Phila and said there was some sleet in the city but it subsided about an hour before the game started. 


Line at Modells sporting goods was 3 hours long at midnight last night, so I hopped over to Dick's sporting goods.  Only a 45 min wait !  I was shopping until 1:30 am !  It was like a party in the store     
Thanks so much for the "congrats" though*


----------



## DisDaydreamer

mickeymorse said:


> Okay Rob, just suck it up and say CONGRATULATIONS to Maria and all the other Phillie Phans. Not sure if I liked the way it ended with the 2 day delay though. Seemed kinda weird. I'm just a disgruntled Tigers fan anyway. What do I know



Meee?

Congrats Mia.      I really didn't have a favorite.  I used to be an O's fan and can't get into the Nats.  I'm much more into football and Nascar, don't pay a whole lot of attention to baseball, basketball, or hockey.

Our weather has been weird too... high winds for the last 3 days.  

Finally, this morning it is quiet.


----------



## mickeymorse

DisDaydreamer said:


> Meee?
> 
> Congrats Mia.      I really didn't have a favorite.  I used to be an O's fan and can't get into the Nats.  I'm much more into football and Nascar, don't pay a whole lot of attention to baseball, basketball, or hockey.
> 
> Our weather has been weird too... high winds for the last 3 days.
> 
> Finally, this morning it is quiet.



Sorry Rob, I was just talking to myself. From now on, you are the only Rob on this thread. I am MM. Hopefully less confusion. Since you mentioned football......Go Dolphins!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Thanks Rob !  So many Rob's......and my dh is also Rob.  

Boy is it cold here in PA. I will say I awoke to 30 degrees.   
Usually baseball is associated with warm weather---feels alot more like football weather for sure !  And my dd is at college in Melbourne, FL and she said the past 3 days they have been waking up to 40's and low 50's.  So for anyone at VB or heading down---pack some warm clothes.  Don't know how long this cold snap will last. *


----------



## mickeymorse

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Thanks Rob !  So many Rob's......and my dh is also Rob.
> 
> It is a great name. I see why you married him.
> 
> Boy is it cold here in PA. I will say I awoke to 30 degrees.
> Usually baseball is associated with warm weather---feels alot more like football weather for sure !  And my dd is at college in Melbourne, FL and she said the past 3 days they have been waking up to 40's and low 50's.  So for anyone at VB or heading down---pack some warm clothes.  Don't know how long this cold snap will last. *



Woke up to frost on everything here as well. A little chilly in FL as well. Hope it warms up for everyone heading down there. I hope your DD brought some of her warmer clothes with her to school Maria.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I hope your DD brought some of her warmer clothes with her to school Maria.



*Oh, yes....definitely.  She was just wishing she didn't have to bring them out this early.   But we know FL can be very unpredictable some times.  *


----------



## pinktales

MiaSRN62 said:


> *
> Pinktales...I've added you, BUT....you won't be able to get the chairs until the night of May 8 if that is ok with you.  I leave on May 9 and will make sure to drop off the chairs.  In fact, just call me when you get in (they'll connect u to my room), I'll walk the chairs personally over to you to give the Bell Staff a break.  If you're ok with that arrangement, then I've got u added.  *



Sounds good. We probably won't really be needing them until the 9th anyway. Thank you soooo much! I know we'll be needing the umbrella as even though I'm from the "Ocean State" with lots of beaches & great boating areas around I still burn like a lobster! 

I also had a question. We are going to be in a OVIR and I have noticed some talking about requesting a "direct" view. I made no requests thinking they all had the same view. Is this something I should call back about and have put on my reservation? I booked the OVIR instead of the studio because I wanted to guarantee a view of the ocean so I won't be too happy if we end up looking at the parking or gardens or something.


----------



## DVC Jen

a Really Bad Egg said:


> All, if you have the technology, here is a great idea. It's the live web cam thread:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1822126
> 
> We hope to do it from our VB OVIR next April...and thought maybe others may want to do it on their trips to VB.
> 
> Spooky1 is broadcasting from the Yacht Club this week. Been watching Illuminations each night from his balcony:
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/disneys-yacht-club-resort



We tried desperately to do this last June - we have a mobile internet card through verizon.  It did not get teh best reception at Vero and since there wasn't any internet in the rooms like at the WDW resorts it was really kind of a bummer.

Hopefully they will get internet in the rooms and SOON - we are going to try again this coming June.

If anyone has an update on the internet situation - please let us know.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*a Really Bad Egg...
Thanks for sending the info and links.  I have to read a little more closely on how one would do this.  I started reading and got a little complicated to me.  I have to go back and reread everything more slowly.  *


----------



## dort

pinktales said:


> Sounds good. We probably won't really be needing them until the 9th anyway. Thank you soooo much! I know we'll be needing the umbrella as even though I'm from the "Ocean State" with lots of beaches & great boating areas around I still burn like a lobster!
> 
> I also had a question. We are going to be in a OVIR and I have noticed some talking about requesting a "direct" view. I made no requests thinking they all had the same view. Is this something I should call back about and have put on my reservation? I booked the OVIR instead of the studio because I wanted to guarantee a view of the ocean so I won't be too happy if we end up looking at the parking or gardens or something.



Hey Pinktales The last  couple times I made our VB reservation for an OVIR i made sure i requested "direct" ocean view.  Had one experience with it not being a ocean view.  Cast members were great and moved us, but I always make sure to ask at the time of reservations.

I think we are there the same time, DH and I are there 5/3 to 5/10.  Going to be a long cold winter waiting for May 3rd.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

mickeymorse said:


> Sorry Rob, I was just talking to myself. From now on, you are the only Rob on this thread. I am MM. Hopefully less confusion. Since you mentioned football......Go Dolphins!!!



No.... We're both Rob.  We can co-exist along with the other Robs.  We are one!

I am pulling for the Dolphins, only because they are underdogs... Not really a fan of Bill P., but he seems to be making a difference.  I can like him more in Miami than Dallas for sure.

Go skins.... and Jimmy Johnson... and maybe Carl Edwards.  I have couple DIS friends who are CE fans, but I think Jimmie is going to do it again.

Whenever DW walks into the room and I'm watching Nascar she says... "You're a redneck... Silly men driving in circles".

Thanks for clearing this up Rob.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dort said:


> Hey Pinktales The last  couple times I made our VB reservation for an OVIR i made sure i requested "direct" ocean view.  Had one experience with it not being a ocean view.  Cast members were great and moved us, but I always make sure to ask at the time of reservations.
> 
> I think we are there the same time, DH and I are there 5/3 to 5/10.  Going to be a long cold winter waiting for May 3rd.



Yep... I ask for "Ocean Facing".


----------



## DisDaydreamer

DVC Jen said:


> We tried desperately to do this last June - we have a mobile internet card through verizon.  It did not get teh best reception at Vero and since there wasn't any internet in the rooms like at the WDW resorts it was really kind of a bummer.
> 
> Hopefully they will get internet in the rooms and SOON - we are going to try again this coming June.
> 
> If anyone has an update on the internet situation - please let us know.



I use a Verizon 3G card too.  Actually, for normal stuff it worked pretty well for me at VB, but I certainly wouldn't try streaming anything either (expensive proposition).  I heard recently that HHI finally got their wireless installed, so... I really hope VB has too.  Hope to hear from some recent visitors.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> i made sure i requested "direct" ocean view



*Thanks for this tip !   *


----------



## MiaSRN62

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN VERO BEACH FANS !!!!*


----------



## mickeymorse

DisDaydreamer said:


> No.... We're both Rob.  We can co-exist along with the other Robs.  We are one!
> 
> I am pulling for the Dolphins, only because they are underdogs... Not really a fan of Bill P., but he seems to be making a difference.  I can like him more in Miami than Dallas for sure.
> 
> Go skins.... and Jimmy Johnson... and maybe Carl Edwards.  I have couple DIS friends who are CE fans, but I think Jimmie is going to do it again.
> 
> Whenever DW walks into the room and I'm watching Nascar she says... "You're a redneck... Silly men driving in circles".
> 
> Thanks for clearing this up Rob.



Then .....Rob it is!!

After last years brutal season, it's nice to see them rebounding. Even after losing Zach and Jason among others. Bill has built a winner before.

As for Nascar, I am biased toward CE and co drivers for Jack. Must remain a loyal *FORD* man. Oh and love seeing Bill drive Ford again even if he isn't competitive. 

Maria, a great job with the graphics as usual  

Direct view OVIR it is then


----------



## BWV Dreamin

DisDaydreamer said:


> No.... We're both Rob. We can co-exist along with the other Robs. We are one!
> 
> I am pulling for the Dolphins, only because they are underdogs... Not really a fan of Bill P., but he seems to be making a difference. I can like him more in Miami than Dallas for sure.
> 
> Go skins.... and Jimmy Johnson... and maybe Carl Edwards. I have couple DIS friends who are CE fans, but I think Jimmie is going to do it again.
> 
> Whenever DW walks into the room and I'm watching Nascar she says... "You're a redneck... Silly men driving in circles".
> 
> Thanks for clearing this up Rob.


Oh yeah! Carl Edwards fan here! Go #99!!! Aflac baby! The duck!


----------



## Lenc324

3 more days.


----------



## mickeymorse

Lenc324 said:


> 3 more days.



I'm jealous  Have a great trip.


----------



## DVC Jen

DisDaydreamer said:


> I use a Verizon 3G card too.  Actually, for normal stuff it worked pretty well for me at VB, but I certainly wouldn't try streaming anything either (expensive proposition).  I heard recently that HHI finally got their wireless installed, so... I really hope VB has too.  Hope to hear from some recent visitors.



I hope so too - it actually doesn't cost us anymore to stream than it does to do anything else via the card.  Not sure if it is a different card than you have or not.  I really don't know much about it...  hubster takes care of all of it.  We just pay one flat rate regardless of what we are doing on it.

Crossing my fingers that vero gets decent inroom internet soon.


----------



## Starr W.

DisDaydreamer said:


> No.... We're both Rob.  We can co-exist along with the other Robs.  We are one!
> 
> I am pulling for the Dolphins, only because they are underdogs... Not really a fan of Bill P., but he seems to be making a difference.  I can like him more in Miami than Dallas for sure.
> 
> Go skins.... and Jimmy Johnson... and maybe Carl Edwards.  I have couple DIS friends who are CE fans, but I think Jimmie is going to do it again.
> 
> Whenever DW walks into the room and I'm watching Nascar she says... "You're a redneck... Silly men driving in circles".
> 
> Thanks for clearing this up Rob.




Rob, just got to rub that JJ +183 point lead in the face of us Carl fans! 

I'd just put money into Chad had something to do with both of those ignition boxes failing at Charlotte. 


Personally I'm making a 48 vodoo car and planning on sticking pins in the engine and tires for Sunday.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Started a new thread for the chair swap :
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2000797*


----------



## charlottie

Anyone have any details/opinions on the outlet malls in the area?

I have three kids... what are some fun family restaurants??

thanks!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Hi Charlottie, 

Here is a list of area restaurants :
Lobster Shanty in Vero Beach ( http://www.verobeachlobstershanty.com/ )

Mr. Manatee's in Vero Beach ( http://www.planetvero.com/mrmanatees.htm ) also, I believe this is the main website for Mr Manatee's : ( http://www.mrmanatees.com/ )

Capt Hiram's for lunch in Sebastian http://www.hirams.com/

Ozzie's Crabhouse 
6060 US Hwy. 1 South
Grant, FL 32949
(321) 724-0009 -----> what I read was "go for the food...not the decor". So I'm assuming this place is very very casual ? But the food is supposed to be great. 


Waldo's at the Driftwood
3150 Ocean Drive 
Vero Beach, FL 32963-1954 
Phone: 772-231-0550 
Fax: 772-234-1981 
Website: http://www.thedriftwoodresort.com/rest.html 


Ay Jalisco Inc
1909 20th St, Vero Beach, FL 
Tel: (772) 978-0661 (good Mexican food)

Outback Steakhouse
1475 Us Highway 1, Vero Beach, FL 
Tel: (772) 567-5222 



Patio Restaurant
1103 Miracle Mile, Vero Beach, FL 
Tel: (772) 567-7215 
************************************************** *****************************
PIZZA : 
Orchid Island Pizzeria right next to DVBR on the corner of A1A and 510. They serve a thin crust style pizzia with choice of lots of toppings, pasta dinners, and hot and cold subs. They will also deliver to the lobby of the resort. 772-388-5151
http://www.orchidislandpizzeria.com/



Nino's Italian Restaurant 
1006 Easter Lily Ln
Vero Beach, FL 32963 
Phone: (772) 231-9311
http://www.verobeachbusinessdirector...uments/118.pdf
Note : Does NOT deliver to VB
Payment options
No credit cards accepted 
All checks
Business hours
Sundays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Mondays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Tuesdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Wednesdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Thursdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Fridays: 11 a.m. to 10 p.m. 
Saturdays: 11 a.m. to 10 p.m.

Giorgio's New York Pizzeria 
955 17th St
Vero Beach, FL 32960 
Phone: (772) 778-3800
NOTE : Does NOT deliver to VB
Payment options
Visa 
Mastercard 
No checks accepted
Business hours
Mondays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Tuesdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Wednesdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Thursdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Fridays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Saturdays: 5:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m.
http://www.verobeachbusinessdirector...uments/107.pdf


************************************************** *************************



Ocean Grill : 
http://www.ocean-grill.com/index.php...WebPageID=7227 (Ocean Grill)


Boardwalk Cafe & Ice Cream CO 4079 Ocean Drive
Vero Beach, FL 32963
Phone: (772) 234-9570

Apples Bakery & Ice Cream Parlor486 21st St
Vero Beach, FL 32960
(772) 567-5877


Squid Lips Grill : http://www.squidlipsgrill.com/ 

MoBay Grill in the Publix Plaza near Wal-Mart (Sebastian). A small Jamaican inspired restaurant. http://www.mo-baygrill.com/


Tangos Restaurant---good for steak : http://www.realpagessites.com/tangos...ant/page5.html

And not a steakhouse....but another cool sounding restaurant I'd like to add to the list :
http://www.rjgators.com/

also some mentioned on this link :
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1764324



For shopping you can check these out (Wish I could lend more details on the shopping, but we didn't do much when we were down there in Aug, except for college dorm shopping for dd) :http://www.verobeachoutlets.com/

http://www.egeeshop.com/US_Factory_Outlets/FL/Vero_Beach_Prime_Outlets.htm


http://www.outletbound.com/cgi-bin/enh_center.cgi?state_cd=FL&geocity=88SDML5Q

http://www.discoverourtown.com/FL/Vero Beach/Shopping-143.html*


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Hi Charlottie,
> 
> Here is a list of area restaurants:*



Mia is the best VB host ever...


----------



## MiaSRN62

*AWwww....thanks Rob......just tryin' to keep it fresh and updated  *


----------



## DVC Jen

Wow Maria - I am impressed!


----------



## dwelty

OK VB experts I need your help.  We are checking in on Sunday.  We are in a 1 bedroom Villa.  We would like either a pool view or a Ocean View.  We would definately like to avoid a parking lot view.  Can you tell me what buildings I should ask for?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dwelty said:


> OK VB experts I need your help.  We are checking in on Sunday.  We are in a 1 bedroom Villa.  We would like either a pool view or a Ocean View.  We would definately like to avoid a parking lot view.  Can you tell me what buildings I should ask for?



Hopfully you have a lock-off.  50% of the lock-offs actually face the ocean. None of the dedicateds do.

Only the south side of bldg 12 actuallly has units overlooking parking (one lock-off and one dedicated)  The north side of 12 is clear no bldgs or parking nearby.  

North side of 14 has pool view and the south side has view of bldg 15.  

North side of 15 has view of 14 and southside of 15 is clear of buildings or parking.

South side of 15 or north side of 12 are your best choices if you don't get ocean facing.  Even with ocean facing 12 and 15 are the better choices.  14 is the most blocked by vegetation and other buildings.

Hope that helps.

Out all the times I've been to VB, early Nov has been my favorite.  Have a great time


----------



## dwelty

DisDaydreamer said:


> Hopfully you have a lock-off.  50% of the lock-offs actually face the ocean. None of the dedicateds do.
> 
> Only the south side of bldg 12 actuallly has units overlooking parking (one lock-off and one dedicated)  The north side of 12 is clear no bldgs or parking nearby.
> 
> North side of 14 has pool view and the south side has view of bldg 15.
> 
> North side of 15 has view of 14 and southside of 15 is clear of buildings or parking.
> 
> South side of 15 or north side of 12 are your best choices if you don't get ocean facing.  Even with ocean facing 12 and 15 are the better choices.  14 is the most blocked by vegetation and other buildings.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Out all the times I've been to VB, early Nov has been my favorite.  Have a great time




Thanks Rob!


----------



## dwelty

Thought of another question...

What bug repellant do you recommend for the no-seeums?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

dwelty said:


> Thought of another question...
> 
> What bug repellant do you recommend for the no-seeums?


Anything with Avon's "Skin-So-Soft" in it...lotion, oil, they even make a bug repelllent with it in it. I tried other stuff...did not work. Only Skin-So-Soft products. Hopefully in November, they shouldn't be much of a problem. The worst times are early morning and at dusk.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dwelty said:


> Thought of another question...
> 
> What bug repellant do you recommend for the no-seeums?



I have read many people recommend Cutter Advanced and/or Avon Skin So Soft.  Both use Picaridin instead of Deet.  I agree with Hope also about the problem being primarily dawn and dusk (more dusk).


----------



## rigsby25

BWV Dreamin said:


> Anything with Avon's "Skin-So-Soft" in it...lotion, oil, they even make a bug repelllent with it in it. I tried other stuff...did not work. Only Skin-So-Soft products. Hopefully in November, they shouldn't be much of a problem. The worst times are early morning and at dusk.



I was there in October and did not encounter 1 bug anywhere.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

rigsby25 said:


> I was there in October and did not encounter 1 bug anywhere.


A bit OT, how was the weather that time of year?


----------



## MiaSRN62

*I haven't been to VB specifically during Oct, but my daughter goes to school 45 min away.   Oct was highs around 78-88 and lows of 55-72.   I ask her almost weekly because I've been so jealous of her warm weather.  She said there have been a few mornings and nights were it did dip to like 47-49 but they have been far and few in between and it was not average for FL to be that low that week.  She said she was disappointed she had to change out of her shorts and into jeans.    But she's been back in her shorts this week and last. *


----------



## FormrCastMbr

Hi All!

I have not read the entire thread so please forgive me if this has been asked before...

What are my chances of booking a 1 bdrm at the 7 month window for a November vacation?  

Thanks!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

FormrCastMbr said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I have not read the entire thread so please forgive me if this has been asked before...
> 
> What are my chances of booking a 1 bdrm at the 7 month window for a November vacation?
> 
> Thanks!



I would say real good


----------



## rigsby25

BWV Dreamin said:


> A bit OT, how was the weather that time of year?



Temp was in the low to mid 80's.  We watched the sunrise from our balcony and went down to the ocean at about 8 or 9 each day.


----------



## FormrCastMbr

DisDaydreamer said:


> I would say real good



Thank you!!!


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Went looking for the thread today and page 3 just won't do!!!!

The Group we go with every year sent out an email this morning with our countdown at *135 Days* and I just had to check in (also we ended up with our first snowfall of the year so I am ready to go now).

This will be our 5th year for Spring Break, and I wish it was tomorrow, it seems the older that I get the less tolerant I am of snow and cold weather.  

Everyone have a great day, and have a great trip to Vero.

Tom


----------



## MiaSRN62

> it seems the older that I get the less tolerant I am of snow and cold weather.


*I'm with ya Tom !!!  Countdowns are a great way to make it through the winter.  We also HATE the cold and snow and ice.   We had our first snow on Oct 30.  Got 2 inches  I can't remember the last time it snowed before Halloween ? 
Oh....and we plan to move to FL in 3 years.  Just waiting for our youngest to finish high school.....then we are kissing PA goodbye !   *


----------



## spacerangerqueen

Hi everyone! I wanted to thank you all for this thread and all it's fabulous advice!

I went to Vero last weekend and I'm typing up a trip report for you all Here

Here's a few pictures for you!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Great pics Spacerangerqueen.....I'll have to read the TR when I'm done with working all this weekend.  *


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Vero Beach Fans!  I decided to add on a couple of days at Vero to our mid-May trip.    I've booked an Inn Room/Ocean view.  I was reading something in the thread about requesting a direct ocean view.  Is that what I should try to get the best view of the ocean or do all the ocean view rooms have good views?

There's a shuttle launch scheduled for that time so I'm hoping it'll go off on schedule.  I saw one several years ago from the Dolphin and even when you're far away it's pretty cool.  I'd love to see one a little closer so I was thinking we might drive up towards the Space Center to watch.

I can't wait to see the resort!!!!!  Will we be too early for turtles?


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Wanted to say that I did not post on the Thread that Rob said goodbye on, but had to post on this one, because he was one that I always thought of when I  go to this thread.

Not sure what the circumstances are, but Rob you will be missed and I hope all is well with you and your loved ones.  Hurry back, and we will be here waiting for you!!!!

Good Luck, 

Tom


----------



## MiaSRN62

*



			because he was one that I always thought of when I go to this thread.
		
Click to expand...


I agree with the above totally Tom........hoping he will be able to return in the near future.  




			I was reading something in the thread about requesting a direct ocean view. Is that what I should try to get the best view of the ocean or do all the ocean view rooms have good views?
		
Click to expand...

I have heard this as well Kat.  We had an ocean view room one time that primarily was that of the pool, but we could definitely see the ocean in the background.  It was a corner room so it was one of the larger L-shaped rooms.  I believe turtle season is May through Aug ?   I know there were hatchlings when we were there this past Aug but we missed them.  Whenever we were on the beach we only saw the nests.  *


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Kat,
This info was on page 1 of this thread (hope it helps) :

How can I see sea turtles?
Sea turtle nesting and hatching season runs May-October. Most of the turtle nesting takes place from June-August, and hatchlings emerge about 60 days after the nest is made. There are a number of night-time walks organized that allow small numbers of the public to view the nesting phase, but the hatchling phase is far too dangerous to view and there are no legal public walks to view hatchlings. If you would like to see a hatchling, there are morning "Turtle Troops" at the resort three times a week where the naturalist takes you to look at the nests. Once hatchlings begin emerging, it is not uncommon for there to be hatchlings that did not make it left behind, and you may get a chance to see one of those. 

If you are at Vero during nesting, there are various places to arrange for a turtle walk. First, the resort offers a turtle walk lottery on Wednesdays and Thursdays. Guests can place their room keys in a lottery at 10am, and enough keys are drawn to fill 20 slots on the tour. There is no charge, but space is very limited and the walk takes place on the beach @ the resort where there is about a 50% chance that you will see a turtle.

On Tuesdays, the Caribbean Conservation Corporation hosts a free turtle walk through Sebastian Inlet State Park. (321-985-4852)
You must reserve a spot ahead of time, and a total of 20 people are allowed on the beach. This takes place in the Archie Carr National Wildlife Refuge, a few miles down from Disney's Vero Beach Resort and has a 80% success rate for finding and viewing turtles.

The Caribbean Conservation Corporation also sponsors an "Adopt-A-Turtle" program on Monday nights. There is a charge for this (I believe it is 20$ plus 10$ for each additional person in the group). This also takes place in the Archie Carr Refuge and you must make reservations. Contact number is 1-800-678-7853.

I personally recommend one of the CCC walks, since you can make reservations ahead of time and have a much higher chance of seeing a turtle nesting. *


----------



## lpandorf

Just booked a week at Vero Beach in June.  This is our first trip to VB.  Excited!  What airports do you use?  Orlando is an option.  I see someone recommended Melbourne.  If I used Melbourne I'd have to get a connecting flight and it's more expensive.  How about Ft. Lauderdale?  Looks about the same distance as Orlando.  I could get a non-stop to FLL.  Anyone fly into there?  What other cities should I look into?  Thanks for your help!  I'm likely flying from Cincinnati, although could look at Indy or Louisville for the right price.  I'd prefer to go non-stop as I'm flying alone with the 2 kiddos, one is a four year old boy and after a few hours on the plane/waiting for the plane wants to run around and tired of sitting and travel.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*
Hi lpandorf,

I prefer Orlando all the way.  I get the best deals on Southwest through that airport though I have seen good deals at Ft Lauderdale as well. 

Melbourne.........it is definitely the closest.  My dd uses it from time to time as it's 10 min from her college campus.   But there are no direct flights and Delta is the main carrier there and they just LOVE to switch around your flight itineraries after you've booked.  It is taking my daughter 8 hours to get from school to Philly next week for winter break.  She has a layover in Atlanta and they chose to switch her 8 am flight to a 6:15 am flight.   Had I flown her via SW through Orlando, the flight is 2.5 hours at most.  I do have to pay $150 for a shuttle to get her to and from campus to Orlando and this is the only reason I'm flying her out of Melbourne.   Even though Melbourne is 10 min from her school, I doubt I'll use this airport again.  

Also, I noticed you said you're booking in June.  As long as your dates don't conflict with these :
6/7 to 6/12

6/29 to 7/2

6/6 to 6/12

6/21 to 6/23
and if you're interested, I can add you to the Vero Chair Swap.  Just let me know as I'll be closing the swap list the end of this month.   The link and info to the chair swap is on the first page of this thread.  Have fun planning your first trip to VB !



*


----------



## Minnie824

I have not read this whole thread, but we just booked our first vero beach stay for spring break - mar 31 - april 4.  Can anyone provide me with good dining options in the area, and other activities?  We don't plan on cooking in our room, and we'll have a car, so any local restaurant suggestions would be great!  We'll be traveling w/our DDs ages 7 and 4.  Thanks!


----------



## backyardponder

For an upcoming trip, we are flying into Tampa.  It was $80 per person cheaper and there's 4 of us.  

According to my mapping program, distance from VB to:

Tampa (TPA):   155 miles
Orlando (MCO):  95 miles
Ft. Lauderdale (FLL):  130 miles
West Palm Beach (PBI):  84 miles


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Can anyone provide me with good dining options in the area,



*Maybe this will help Minnie :

Lobster Shanty in Vero Beach ( http://www.verobeachlobstershanty.com/ )

Mr. Manatee's in Vero Beach ( http://www.planetvero.com/mrmanatees.htm ) also, I believe this is the main website for Mr Manatee's : ( http://www.mrmanatees.com/ )

Capt Hiram's for lunch in Sebastian http://www.hirams.com/

Ozzie's Crabhouse 
6060 US Hwy. 1 South
Grant, FL 32949
(321) 724-0009 -----> what I read was "go for the food...not the decor". So I'm assuming this place is very very casual ? But the food is supposed to be great. 


Waldo's at the Driftwood
3150 Ocean Drive 
Vero Beach, FL 32963-1954 
Phone: 772-231-0550 
Fax: 772-234-1981 
Website: http://www.thedriftwoodresort.com/rest.html 


Ay Jalisco Inc
1909 20th St, Vero Beach, FL 
Tel: (772) 978-0661 (good Mexican food)

Outback Steakhouse
1475 Us Highway 1, Vero Beach, FL 
Tel: (772) 567-5222 



Patio Restaurant
1103 Miracle Mile, Vero Beach, FL 
Tel: (772) 567-7215 
************************************************** *****************************
PIZZA : 
Orchid Island Pizzeria right next door to the VB resort on the corner of A1A and 510. They serve a thin crust style pizzia with choice of lots of toppings, pasta dinners, and hot and cold subs. They will also deliver to the lobby of the resort. 772-388-5151
http://www.orchidislandpizzeria.com/



Nino's Italian Restaurant 
1006 Easter Lily Ln
Vero Beach, FL 32963 
Phone: (772) 231-9311
http://www.verobeachbusinessdirector...uments/118.pdf
Note : Does NOT deliver to VB
Payment options
No credit cards accepted 
All checks
Business hours
Sundays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Mondays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Tuesdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Wednesdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Thursdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Fridays: 11 a.m. to 10 p.m. 
Saturdays: 11 a.m. to 10 p.m.

Giorgio's New York Pizzeria 
955 17th St
Vero Beach, FL 32960 
Phone: (772) 778-3800
NOTE : Does NOT deliver to VB
Payment options
Visa 
Mastercard 
No checks accepted
Business hours
Mondays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Tuesdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Wednesdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Thursdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Fridays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Saturdays: 5:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m.
http://www.verobeachbusinessdirector...uments/107.pdf


************************************************** *************************



Ocean Grill : 
http://www.ocean-grill.com/index.php...WebPageID=7227 (Ocean Grill)


Boardwalk Cafe & Ice Cream CO 4079 Ocean Drive
Vero Beach, FL 32963
Phone: (772) 234-9570

Apples Bakery & Ice Cream Parlor486 21st St
Vero Beach, FL 32960
(772) 567-5877


Squid Lips Grill : http://www.squidlipsgrill.com/ 

MoBay Grill in the Publix Plaza near Wal-Mart (Sebastian). A small Jamaican inspired restaurant. http://www.mo-baygrill.com/


Tangos Restaurant---good for steak : http://www.realpagessites.com/tangos...ant/page5.html

And not a steakhouse....but another cool sounding restaurant I'd like to add to the list :
http://www.rjgators.com/

also some mentioned on this link :
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1764324*

*Rob (DisneyDayDreamer) also posted these links on page 1 :

Area Restaurants
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...nts_Page_1.jpg

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...nts_Page_2.jpg

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...nts_Page_3.jpg

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...nts_Page_4.jpg*


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Minnie, you also asked about other activities ?   Did u see this info on page 1 ?  Or maybe you're looking for more activities ?  

Pelican Island National Wildlife Refuge http://www.fws.gov/pelicanisland/

Sebastion Inlet State Park http://www.floridastateparks.org/sebastianinlet/

Port Canaveral (where the Magic & Wonder dock) http://www.portcanaveral.org/cruising/ships.php#disney

Kennedy Space Center http://www.kennedyspacecenter.com/

Merritt Island National Wildlife Refuge (a part of KSC) http://www.fws.gov/merrittisland/

The Manateer Observation Center http://www.manateecenter.com/

Mckee Bonatinical Gardens (really cool) http://www.mckeegarden.org/

Another place to check out..especially with Pirates of the Caribbean being so popular.
It's maybe 15 minutes from the Vero Beach resort. Here's some more info :
http://www.atocha1622.com/mclarty.htm:
Mc Clarty Treasure Museum
13180 Highway A1a
Vero Beach, FL 32963
(772) 589-2147*


----------



## Minnie824

Wow, thanks for all the info!  Thats exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## kesharn81

i might visit the place soon...
nice thread...
thanks for sharing ...


----------



## DisTeach1

I will tell you we went to RJ Gators in October because it sounded cool, and it's not really worth it.  It was near a local mall, and sort of had a "chain" feel to it like Applebees or Chilis.  Nothing special, except for the alligator on the menu, which was okay.  Next time, we'll try something with a little local flare.

Now, Squid Lips was great.


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

*WE ARE 117 DAYS from leaving for VERO!!!!!*


Sorry about that, but with a freezing rain warning coming from 4 p.m. tonight until 10 a.m. tomorrow morning the countdown is what helps me get through. 

Another place to eat, that I never see mentioned very much here, but we found it last year and ended up eating there twice, is the Riverside Inn.  

Also, we had a boys breakfast one morning up A1A at this very small place about 6 miles north of the Wabasso bridge, don't remember the name of it, but the cast member in the Green Cabin room told us to go there.  I had a blackened grouper eggs benedict, it was awesome and would recomend it to all, I was told that they don't always have grouper and sometimes use copia instead.

Well better get back to work, hope everyone had a great weekend.

Tom


----------



## backyardponder

We are heading to VB March 28th with our 9 year old granddaughter and a friend of hers.  Can't wait!


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

109 days and the cold is getting to me, we are at 11 degrees and have a winter storm advisory from 4p.m. until 2 a.m., so i was taking a look at last years spring break pictures and thought that i would share one with everyone.

The kids absolutely love playing at the beach!!






Everyone have a great day and think warm thoughts,

Tom


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Hi Tom ! 

Saw parts of MI are getting walloped by a winter storm on the Today Show   

Light snow and cold here in PA ....I hate cold and snow and ice  

I heard FL is like summer there today---in the 80's !  Oh why couldn't I have planned my VB trip for this week  *


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Thanks for all of this great information!  We are making our first trip to Vero Beach in May and this thread has been so very helpful.  I have added so much of it to my trip planning document.  Can't wait to be there!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> *
> 
> I have heard this as well Kat.  We had an ocean view room one time that primarily was that of the pool, but we could definitely see the ocean in the background.  It was a corner room so it was one of the larger L-shaped rooms.  I believe turtle season is May through Aug ?   I know there were hatchlings when we were there this past Aug but we missed them.  Whenever we were on the beach we only saw the nests.  *





MiaSRN62 said:


> *Kat,
> This info was on page 1 of this thread (hope it helps) :
> 
> How can I see sea turtles?
> Sea turtle nesting and hatching season runs May-October. Most of the turtle nesting takes place from June-August, .................
> 
> .........I personally recommend one of the CCC walks, since you can make reservations ahead of time and have a much higher chance of seeing a turtle nesting. *



Thanks for the information from a few weeks ago Mia - that helps!  We just got back from our first DVC stay and now I'm ready to start planning our May trip which includes VB.  Yay!!!


----------



## gtrist4life

90 days for us  It's going to be frigid in Missouri today and I'm dreaming of beach, sun, and water!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy planning everyone !  
I have a WDW trip planned in Feb....then VB in May too..........

We have ice today !!!  It's coming down ice pellets out of the sky !

Maria*


----------



## trampslady

We will be spending New Years Eve and a few other days here for our first visit.  We have an ocean-view inn room.  Should we bring our bikes?  Can you ride to Pelican Island?  Any good bike riding opportunities?


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Merry Christmas Eve Eve!!!!

At least that is what my kids call today, and they cannot understand why I had to go to work today, oh to be a child again.


*Better Yet Happy Festivus!!!!*

*Frank Costanza:* Many Christmases ago, I went to buy a doll for my son. I reached for the last one they had, but so did another man. As I rained blows upon him, I realized there had to be another way.

*Cosmo Kramer:* What happened to the doll?

*Frank Costanza:* It was destroyed. But out of that a new holiday was born: a Festivus for the rest of us!

*Cosmo Kramer:* And is there a tree?

*Frank Costanza:* No, instead, there's a pole. It requires no decoration. I find tinsel distracting.

*Frank Costanza:* It's made from aluminum. Very high strength-to-weight ratio.

Sorry, I just couldn't help myself.


Maria, I saw your post about the weather in PA, we just ended up with 12 inches of snow last weekend and are due for another 6 to 8 by Christmas morning.  The only thing that you can do in Michigan is look forward to vacations, and that is why Vero is so important to make it through the winter.  

Trampslady, have a great time over NYE at vero, I have heard about the pool jump at midnight and it sounds awesome.  We are headed further south to Marco Island over New Years (BTW go Spartans, beat Georgia), and then up to Disney for a week.  I got talked into running the half marathon this year, it is something new for me at Disney so I am really looking forward to it.  As far as bikes go, we have never done that at Vero, but if you look back at the beginning of this thread I believe there is a bunch of information about it.

Everyone have a great day and some special holidays,

Tom


----------



## MiaSRN62

> , I saw your post about the weather in PA, we just ended up with 12 inches of snow last weekend and are due for another 6 to 8 by Christmas morning. The only thing that you can do in Michigan is look forward to vacations, and that is why Vero is so important to make it through the winter.



*A very merry, happy, festive, jolly Festivus to you as well Belle and Rella's Dad !  I do feel for you MI folks.  I can barely stand the weather in PA let alone what some other areas of the country are getting.  We plan to move to FL in 3 years because we all dislike it so much.  Just waiting for my youngest to complete high school.  She's in her first year and don't want to tear her away from friends.  But my goal is to never have to live through any more snow or ice storms and to not have to wake up to actual temps of 11 degrees like we did yesterday.  The wind chill was negative 3.   Can't imagine how other states get even colder.  So I live to plan getaways during the winter too. It keeps me going.......   

Good luck at the marathon Belle and Rella's Dad !  I came very close to doing this 2 years ago.  Plans just fell through.  Let us know how it goes.  

Trampslady.....I have never rented bikes at VB either.  I know there are areas to ride.  There is a tunnel from the resort to the other side of the road.  But not sure if you can ride right through to Pelican Island ?   You'd have to travel along A1A which can be a heavily traveled car route so not sure how safe a bike would be ?  Anyone have any more specific idea to give Trampslady ?*


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

I don't know how all of you do it with the frigid cold temperatures.  Try to stay warm and have some hot cocoa or coffee. 

Maria, 11 degrees?   I like your plan--I believe I would be doing the same thing if I were you!   

I'm so excited to see Vero Beach in May.  153 days to go for me.  I bet thoughts of it really does keep y'all in the snowy states going through the winter.


----------



## ILuvCrush

I'm so glad I found this thread!!!  I just booked 2 nights at Vero in a OVIR in July, prior to our 7 nites in WDW... 
I'm subscribing and reading it all... can't wait to get started!!!


BTW my dates are July 21-23

Paula


----------



## Buckeye Fan

I'm so excited!!! I have everything finalized for our July 19 - 26 trip!  

With the exception of making reservations at WDW following our VB stay (can't book till 12/26), we're all ready to go! I can't wait, as we purchased points back in March, and will take our first trip to VB this summer. I can't get enough pics, as I'm trying so hard to imagine it!

Hope everyone has a VERY Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*I've got ya added Paula---welcome to our group !*



> I can't get enough pics, as I'm trying so hard to imagine it!
> 
> Hope everyone has a VERY Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!



*I'll post some pics here that I took back in Aug.  I believe I've posted several of these before, but maybe you didn't see them Buckeye.  Here goes (oh...and HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO YOU AS WELL !):*


----------



## ILuvCrush

Too Too pretty!!!  I'm already in love


----------



## ILuvCrush

Buckeye Fan said:


> I'm so excited!!! I have everything finalized for our July 19 - 26 trip!
> 
> With the exception of making reservations at WDW following our VB stay (can't book till 12/26), we're all ready to go! I can't wait, as we purchased points back in March, and will take our first trip to VB this summer. I can't get enough pics, as I'm trying so hard to imagine it!
> 
> Hope everyone has a VERY Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!



hi buckeye!!  We're gonna be there the same time as you   We now live in PA, but are big Tribe fans and are in OH quite a bit... I graduated from Ohio Northern 

Paula


----------



## MiaSRN62

Merry Christmas to everyone !


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

*Merry Christmas to everyone, hope your Holidays are great!!!*

I go away for an afternoon and this thread goes nuts, the pictures are fantastic anyone who has them keep them coming.  The Queen uses Kodak for our pix and I don't understand but for some reason they don't show up here on the site.

We are Tiger fans up here in Michigania, but I do have to admit that Cleveland has the best Stadium Mustard in the world.  We also spent quite a bit of time in Ohio, as the Queen and I met while working at Cedar Point in College, maybe that is why we ended up being Disney Freaks!!!!

Well tomorrow is a big day for my princesses so I probably wont be checking in, so have a great one and spread the spirit of Christmas to all.

Tom


----------



## loribell

*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!*


----------



## backyardponder

Thanks for posting those photos Maria.  Tonight our 9 year old granddaughter opens her present from us.  It is a VB folder with VB information in it as well as a note which says she gets to go over Spring Break...and bring a friend!  I'll be showing her the Disney web site as well as some of the photos you and others have posted.

Happy Holidays to everyone out there!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Tonight our 9 year old granddaughter opens her present from us. It is a VB folder with VB information in it as well as a note which says she gets to go over Spring Break...and bring a friend! I'll be showing her the Disney web site as well as some of the photos you and others have posted.



*Wow !  This is awesome backyardponder !!!!  Report back to us on your dd's reaction.....I'd love to be able to see it in person.  Great suprise.  Happy Holidays all !*


----------



## backyardponder

In the pictures which Maria posted (post 305), there is a shot of the menu's from Shutters, some photos on the wall, and a basket of oranges.

Can you see a Hidden Mickey in this shot?  I can.  I don't know if it is intentional or not.  

I'll post where the Hidden Mickey is in my next post.  Don't read ahead and spoil your fun trying to find it.


----------



## backyardponder

In my post above, I mentioned a Hidden Mickey on one of Maria's pictures.  If you can't see it, look at the top 2 oranges.  Those are Mickey's ears.

VB has a couple Hidden Mickey's in their lobby.  Look around and see if you can find them.  If you can't, ask one of the CM's for help.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*I do believe I see the Mickey.....but then again, we could just be wanting to see that hidden Mickey.   VB does have a good amount of them though....thanks for pointing that out backyardponder.   *


----------



## mdurette

Phew....made it through the thread.  Thanks for all the info.  I have some questions for a week stay mid May.  We will have a 3 1/2 year old with us - I noticed most of the activities are four age for and up.......sooooo.....

1.  Does the resort have a playground - don't see one on the map.
2.  Is there a childrens museum anywhere close to the area
3.  Is see on page one the rental cost for chairs - is that for the day or the stay?  
4.  how do I make a ressie for the charachter breakfast
5.  Anything else in the local area that you would recommend for a toddler?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## backyardponder

Hi mdurette,  Hope you enjoyed your wine while you went through all those pages.  You now qualify as a VB expert!!!!!

I've never looked at VB through a toddler's eyes, so I will answer what I can...

1)  There is a large play area in the kiddie pool area
2)  I don't know, but google should be able to help with this
3)  Yes, that is daily chair rental.  Outrageous in my mind.  Check out the chair swap thread and post to it to see if you can be added.  I know it is closing in a day or so.  The thread is at http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2000797
4)  You can call 772-234-2180 for dining reservations.  I also think MS and other reservation numbers can handle this too.  

Have Fun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rigsby25

12/28/08 - Is anybody there now.  What is the weather like?  My husband and I are thinking about checking availability for January 4, 5 nights either in Orlando or Vero Beach - but would prefer Vero Beach.  Does anyone who lives close know what the ocean water temperature is?  The air fare from Chicago is currently 66.00, whereas in May, the month we were intending on going, it is 300.00.


----------



## backyardponder

If you google "vero beach weather", you'll get the current weather and forecast.  Right now (Sunday, 4:44PM EST) it is 76 degrees and clear.  Looks like the highs will be in the 70's all week.  

I googled "vero beach water temperature" and found the "Surf Temperature" at Fort Pierce to be 72.  I assume this is the temperature of the water near shore.


----------



## rigsby25

backyardponder said:


> If you google "vero beach weather", you'll get the current weather and forecast.  Right now (Sunday, 4:44PM EST) it is 76 degrees and clear.  Looks like the highs will be in the 70's all week.
> 
> I googled "vero beach water temperature" and found the "Surf Temperature" at Fort Pierce to be 72.  I assume this is the temperature of the water near shore.



Yes - I've checked weather.com etc., but sometimes it isn't always accurate.  I wanted to ask someone who is there.  Thanks anyway for your reply.


----------



## edbull

Hoping to clear ROFR, and have our points for VB. Just picked up some add on points to OKW.  Curious if we get through, and all the paper work in hand middle of Feb, what are the chances of calling and getting a availability in early June, OceanView Inn.  Probably a Sat to wed.

Thanks


----------



## MiaSRN62

> but sometimes it isn't always accurate. I wanted to ask someone who is there. Thanks anyway for your reply.



*Not sure if this is helpful.  But my dd goes to college near VB (about 35 min away).   She is home on break, but just yesterday, one of her friends who lives very close to VB said he spent the day on the beach in shorts.  I don't know if he swam in the water, but he was "torturing" my dd with taunts of how nice and warm it was and how she had to freeze here in PA (nice guy, huh ?).  Anyway.....weather sounded nice in the upper 70's and low 80's.  


Good luck and congrats edbull !*


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Vero Beach sounds wonderful this morning.  It is 43 degrees here which probably sounds warm to many of you.  Maria, I wish one of my kids would choose a Florida school so I could have an excuse to go more often. hehe

147 days until we take our first trip to VB!


----------



## mandjblum

Just booked my trip to WDW then VB. Going on July 20. 3 days in OKW and then 4 days in VB (one BR). Did the same trip last year (except we stayed at BWV) it was awsome!! I think we are driving this year. Airfare from Chicago will be over $2000 for the 4 of us (Ouch).


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Hi all.....
Spent the day in a very cold/windy NYC today (12/30).   Visited Ground Zero, saw Statue of Liberty, Empire State (but 2.5 hour wait to go to top so we skipped that....just too cold to stand outside), Rockefeller Plaza, Time Square and the World Of Disney Store.  

we all came home with headaches from the ridiculous crowds and cold though.  So wishing u all a very happy 2009 since I have to work tommorrow.  *

*mandjblum....I'll add u to the list in a day or two when I recover from NY.  Dory....I must admit, FL is a pretty sweet place to go to school !*


----------



## mikeandkarla

We will be at VB again this year.  Just booked through MS.  Our dates are checking in Sun., May 31 - checking out Fri., June 5. Staying in OVIR.  Thanks for all your work on this thread.


----------



## KT27

We will be at VB for our 1st stay Feb 4-6 then off to the BCV from Feb 6-8.  My Sister and I are meeting up for a Girls Trip.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Oh, Maria!  I'm so glad you did make it to NYC.  I have never been there and would love to do that sometime.  Sounds like a great trip and fun to do something spontaneous.

Hope you recover from the trip and happy new year to you too.  I appreciate all in the hospitals, fire/police stations etc who have to work on the holiday!


----------



## backyardponder

Does anyone out there know how good or bad the matresses are on the pull out couches in the 1BR villas at VB?

We are taking 2 9 year old girls with us, and that will be their bed.  We gave our granddaughter this trip as a Christmas present for over her spring break.  We let her invite a friend to go with her.  She was thrilled when she opened the packet of information I put together on VB.  I then showed her some of the photos posted on this thread.  We have one quite happy granddaughter!

So, back to my question...does anyone know about the condition of the matresses on the sofa's?


----------



## Kadorto

Happy New Year everyone!!! 

We'll be in VB for spring break again..3/28-4/3..can't get enough of this place


----------



## Kadorto

backyardponder said:


> ..does anyone know about the condition of the matresses on the sofa's?


 
Not the best but for kids they're fine...at least mine have never complained


----------



## Tinkerbellcrafter

Just wanted to thank everyone for the info on this thread.  We are staying VB for the first time 2/14-2/17 Ocean View Inn Room.  Does anyone think that if I call on the 7th, they could e-mail or fax me the activities guide for the next week?

Thanks!


----------



## floridafam

rigsby25,

We live near here and the weather has been beautiful lately.  It's a little cool and windy today but it has been unusually warm and sunny.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Jump4Joy8390

Happy New Year, Everyone!!!! 

We will be staying at Vero Beach for 9 days in February and plan to prepare many of our meals.  Does anyone know how the BBQ facilities work?  Do we need to provide the charcoal, cooking tools, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Tinkerbellcrafter said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for the info on this thread.  We are staying VB for the first time 2/14-2/17 Ocean View Inn Room.  Does anyone think that if I call on the 7th, they could e-mail or fax me the activities guide for the next week?
> 
> Thanks!




*Hi Tinkerbellcrafter....
I would think that yes, they would be able to do this.  Have a fantastic time !  *


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Anyone interested in the VB chair swap, please go and check the thread for updates :
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2000797

I received a PM from someone on this thread (VB Adoration), who when they received my PM about sending the money for the swap, told me they had no idea what I was talking about.   Everyone please review the lists.  If you are not supposed to be on it, or are no longer interested, please let me know ASAP because it is affecting our final counts.  Thank you so much.  Also, on page 14 of this thread, Par8hed states he is quitting the DIS but adds his wife will contact us because they are interested in the swap. Has anyone heard/seen either Tom or Robyn (Par8hed's wife) on the DIS anywhere ?  I have them added, but wonder if they still are interested ?  

I also have not heard from several others on the list.  So I am sending this out in hopes people check in soon so I know.  

Thanks !*


----------



## phillyatdisney

We just made or tried to make a reservation for the week of June 21st for a one bedroom.  They were completely booked up.  Had to go on a waitlist, what are my chances of getting a room on the waitlist??? We did book two deluxe inn rooms in case we can't get a one bedroom.....


----------



## jennz

Hey everyone!  Just read the entire 23 pages...is there a cross-eyed emoticon?   

We're trying to decide between Vero and HH for the 1st week of June and I think we're leaning toward Vero.  Has anyone been to both?  My HUGE hesitation is that we were at Vero (about 5 miles North of DVC) 2 years ago in June and the no-seeums bit me so bad I couldn't sleep at night.  We went to the DVC to look around and the CM there said they were bad everywhere.

I might have missed the answer, but do they have character meal(s) at Vero?

Thanks!!

PS  We'll be getting in that chair swap if we can!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

jennz said:


> Hey everyone! Just read the entire 23 pages...is there a cross-eyed emoticon?
> 
> We're trying to decide between Vero and HH for the 1st week of June and I think we're leaning toward Vero. Has anyone been to both? My HUGE hesitation is that we were at Vero (about 5 miles North of DVC) 2 years ago in June and the no-seeums bit me so bad I couldn't sleep at night. We went to the DVC to look around and the CM there said they were bad everywhere.
> 
> I might have missed the answer, but do they have character meal(s) at Vero?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> PS We'll be getting in that chair swap if we can!


The first week of June is VERY popular at VB...I would call MS and make sure there is availablity for your dates and room accomodations. Use AVON's Skin So Soft for the no-seeums...it works the best (at least for me it did). I think HHI also has no-seeums, so not sure you can escape them in the summer. They have a character breakfast on Wednesdays and I think Saturdays. You would need to make reservations for this. Good luck!! We love Vero Beach!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> They were completely booked up. Had to go on a waitlist, what are my chances of getting a room on the waitlist??? We did book two deluxe inn rooms in case we can't get a one bedroom.....



*We had 2 days out of 3 from our waitlist come through for mid Aug 2008.  Anything is possible.  Hope it comes through !
Maria*


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Please....anyone still interested in the chair swap, visit the swap thread and chime in :  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2000797

I have PM'd everyone on the swap lists to the best of my knowledge.  If you are on the list in error or no longer choose to be involved PLEASE let me know.  I have people who would like to be on the list and I am waiting for at least a dozen people to confirm or deny that they want to keep their spots.  I set a date of Jan 10 to wait for replies.  If you do not respond to my PM, my email or the thread, I have no option but to assume you are no longer interested.  I have been posting updates for a couple weeks now and some posters I have not heard from since they first informed me they wanted to be on the list.  So please let me know either way.  My email :  MiaSRN62@aol.com  (because my PM box is filling up fast). 
Thanks,
Maria*


----------



## backyardponder

Most of the year VB has character breakfasts on Saturday only.  When I called and asked about them they said they have them on Wednesday and Saturday during the summer only.  I don't know when they start Wednesdays during the summer.  I'd call VB and ask.


----------



## backyardponder

I was just thinking about grocery shopping at VB.  We have found the Publix.  Are there any other places folks like to go?

We did find a great place for fresh fruit and fresh orange juice.  In fact, this is the best OJ I've ever had.  It is Hale's Indian River Groves (or something like that).  To get there, turn right when exiting VB.  Turn left at the light and go over the bridges.  When you get to US1, turn right.  It is about a mile down the road on your right.


----------



## dragonflymom

After reading all 23 pages of great info. about VB, I am now convinced that we need to add on 3 nights to our Dec. 2009 WDW vacation at VB.  I do not have home resort advantage and my question is what are my chances of securing a 2-bedroom during the last week of December, specifically the nights of 12/29, 12/30 and 12/31 with a 7-month window.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## backyardponder

dragonflymom:  my guess is you have about a 50% chance if you call right at the 7 month window.  I was able to get a 1BR for spring break at the 7 month window, but I am arriving on a Saturday, which may have helped get my room.

At VB there are 18 dedicated 2BR and 36 Lockoff's...a total of 54 available 2BR's.  In this economy, my thoughts are you should be able to get one.  On the other hand, many folks might be trying to get in at the 7 month window and planning to arrive on Sunday, Dec 27th and staying the week.

Good Luck!


----------



## fers31

My wife and son (19 months when we go) will be going down to VB from 5/2-5/6 and then 5/6-5/10 at AKV.  A little worried with the little one reading about the large waves, jellyfish, and Noseeums.  Hoping this was a good decision.  Plus, how can they get away with charging so much to rent chairs/umbrellas??  That's insane.  Isn't there a Walmart or something nearbye where you can pick them up for much cheaper?   (I know there's the swap thread already)


----------



## BWV Dreamin

fers31 said:


> My wife and son (19 months when we go) will be going down to VB from 5/2-5/6 and then 5/6-5/10 at AKV. A little worried with the little one reading about the large waves, jellyfish, and Noseeums. Hoping this was a good decision. Plus, how can they get away with charging so much to rent chairs/umbrellas?? That's insane. Isn't there a Walmart or something nearbye where you can pick them up for much cheaper?  (I know there's the swap thread already)


Yes, there is a Walmart nearby. Just a FYI....HHI is the same or worse for chair/umbrella rentals.


----------



## dragonflymom

backyardponder said:


> dragonflymom:  my guess is you have about a 50% chance if you call right at the 7 month window.  I was able to get a 1BR for spring break at the 7 month window, but I am arriving on a Saturday, which may have helped get my room.
> 
> At VB there are 18 dedicated 2BR and 36 Lockoff's...a total of 54 available 2BR's.  In this economy, my thoughts are you should be able to get one.  On the other hand, many folks might be trying to get in at the 7 month window and planning to arrive on Sunday, Dec 27th and staying the week.
> 
> Good Luck!



THANKS, backyardponder, for your tips and advice!


----------



## hunter128

I see all sorts of discounts to the WDW resorts - are there any (ever?)available for Vero Beach for a non-DVC owner?


----------



## backyardponder

fers31:  you'll love VB.  With a 19 month old, enjoy the pool and sand.  No need to go into the Atlantic unless you just walk along the beach getting your feet wet.

The pool at VB is right next to the Inn.  The beach, on the other hand, is down a ramp.  You are basically at the pool or at the beach, not both at the same time.

Noseeums could be a problem, just bring some bug spray.


----------



## ILuvCrush

hunter128 said:


> I see all sorts of discounts to the WDW resorts - are there any (ever?)available for Vero Beach for a non-DVC owner?



I know there is currently a discount offer for AP holders (I just got an email about it) and there's always a coupon in the back of Birnbaum's official guide book.... does that help


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I see all sorts of discounts to the WDW resorts - are there any (ever?)available for Vero Beach for a non-DVC owner?



*Very few at VB I think.  Years ago, in 2000, we got a postcard in the mail. They offered a discounted room rate if we took the DVC tour. We did the tour and have been happy DVC Members ever since (but VB is not one of our "home" resorts only because we wanted a wdw "home" base).  But we loved VB enough to know we were going to book stays here.  

Last summer, tried to book any sort of discount on a studio for my son who decided he wanted to join us on our trip.  No discounts and rack room rate was $180/night for mid August.  I'd think your best bet would be to rent from a DVC Member.  Most Members will rent points for $10/point (some $9 or $11).  You can get an Inn room for as little as $100/night for garden view and $120/night for ocean view for WEEKDAYS (Sun thru Thurs night).  Weekends jump to $260--$290/night if you rent from an owner.  So your best bet would be to rent weekday nights from a DVC Member and book cash for the Fri/Sat night stays.  They should be able to link the reservations for you so you don't have to move.  They did this with my son this past summer.  I paid points for one night and cash for the other two nights and they linked them all together so he stayed in the same room.  But you have to specifically request that.  *


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Thought some might want to see a few pics from my last trip to VB....
Here is my Vero Beach trip report from 08-08-08!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread....1915814&page=4
__________________


----------



## MiaSRN62

*BWV Dreamin.....thoroughly enjoyed looking at your photos.  What dates were you there ?  We were there Aug 11-18.  

My dd and I especially love the sunset pic with the palm tree in the foreground from your balcony.  Gorgeous !*


----------



## DisDaydreamer

fers31 said:


> My wife and son (19 months when we go) will be going down to VB from 5/2-5/6 and then 5/6-5/10 at AKV.  A little worried with the little one reading about the large waves, jellyfish, and Noseeums.  Hoping this was a good decision.  Plus, how can they get away with charging so much to rent chairs/umbrellas??  That's insane.  Isn't there a Walmart or something nearbye where you can pick them up for much cheaper?   (I know there's the swap thread already)



Really, the noseeums are the greatest concern.  Just during dusk really.  Wear long pants and shoes to the campfire.  The waves can be large, but the pool is just a few steps away if the ocean is to fierce.  I have been going to VB for 10 years and only been stung once in the ocean. 

Disney doesn't handle the rentals.... they are third party.  If you can buy your own chairs and umbrellas and bring them.... then do it.  

There is a Walmart nearby, and they do have some decent chairs and umbrellas.  If you have a car... Take advantage of it.

Have a great trip.


----------



## dort

Hey DisDaydreamer, so glad to see you back!!  See you at VB in May!!!


----------



## samamit

We (myself, wife, and 2 sons, 5 and 7) will be at VB from 4/19-4/24. Had planned a trip last summer but got hurricaned out so are looking forward to it. We call AKV home. Will be relying on posts here (old and new) to make the most of the trip.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*





  Samamit !  We actually got stuck at VB during Tropical Storm Faye this past August (which I heard is up for vote to do gown as a historic storm in FL's history !).  
Glad you are able to book another trip there and hope you have a wonderful time !  I think you should be safe from hurricanes or big storms in April  *


----------



## BWV Dreamin

MiaSRN62 said:


> *BWV Dreamin.....thoroughly enjoyed looking at your photos. What dates were you there ? We were there Aug 11-18. *
> 
> *My dd and I especially love the sunset pic with the palm tree in the foreground from your balcony. Gorgeous !*


Hi Maria!! We were there the very first week of August....had absolutely fantastic weather, not a drop of rain! Glad you enjoyed the pics...I have that pic you liked of the sunset as a desktop pic....that's my favorite too! Take any for your computer that you want!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Take any for your computer that you want!
> __________________



*Awesome !   Thanks BWV Dreamin !   *


----------



## samamit

MiaSRN62 said:


> We actually got stuck at VB during Tropical Storm Faye this past August (which I heard is up for vote to do gown as a historic storm in FL's history !).



We were supposed to arrive the day Faye made landfall. Dis was great and allowed us to cancel with no penalties and no holding account the day before our arrival! I'm using the same points for this trip. Given the snow (and bitter chill) up here, kids are really excited about hitting the beach in 3 months


----------



## DWFan4Life

BWV Dreamin said:


> Thought some might want to see a few pics from my last trip to VB....
> Here is my Vero Beach trip report from 08-08-08!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread....1915814&page=4
> __________________




All of your pics are awesome. We will try it someday, maybe in our next trip on December. I'm excited again.  

Have a nice day.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We were supposed to arrive the day Faye made landfall. Dis was great and allowed us to cancel with no penalties and no holding account the day before our arrival! I'm using the same points for this trip. Given the snow (and bitter chill) up here, kids are really excited about hitting the beach in 3 months



That's great they let u reschedule !   I was there the day it hit and our flight was cancelled.  We drove through active tornado warnings on the way to WDW (where luckily they had a room for us !).  Here's some video of that day :


----------



## samamit

Now I'm doubly glad we didn't go. That was definitely NOT beach weather  

Only wish the airlines were as nice and accommodating as Disney, maybe Disney should start their own airlines! They already have a cruise line and a bus line so it wouldn't be much of a stretch


----------



## kiingor

Are all Studios and 1 bedroom ocean view ?  I know there are choices for INN's, but not choices for studios ( is it safe to assume those are ocean views?)


----------



## BWV Dreamin

kiingor said:


> Are all Studios and 1 bedroom ocean view ? I know there are choices for INN's, but not choices for studios ( is it safe to assume those are ocean views?)


 
All of the studios ARE NOT ocean view....only the INN rooms are ocean view.


----------



## kiingor

BWV Dreamin said:


> All of the studios ARE NOT ocean view....only the INN rooms are ocean view.



How about the 1 , 2, 3, bedrooms... are they ALL ocean views.   The reason i asked is, that on the point charts, only the inns are categorized with ocean and none of the others are.  Do we need to make the request at check in or something ? 

thanks


----------



## BWV Dreamin

kiingor said:


> How about the 1 , 2, 3, bedrooms... are they ALL ocean views. The reason i asked is, that on the point charts, only the inns are categorized with ocean and none of the others are. Do we need to make the request at check in or something ?
> 
> thanks


Some of the buildings have a view of the ocean, but are not classified as such. Look for DisDaydreamers thread on Vero Beach, ton of info with room info as well. I think he just posted a room diagram of the buildings and a map.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Just booked an Ocean View Inn Room for 8/12-16th.  Looking forward to our first trip to Vero Beach


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Just booked an Ocean View Inn Room for 8/12-16th.  Looking forward to our first trip to Vero Beach



 

Awesome!  We will be at VB for our first trip in May. 128 days and counting!


----------



## dort

Does anyone wish they were doing this at VB? I do, sure beats the snow and cold. 104 days and counting.


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

I do, we just got back from 2 weeks in Florida over New Years and the Weather was fantastic, we went down to Marco the first week and temps were in the 80s, then to Disney where they were mid 70s everyday but one.  BTW, if anyone has every had any interest at all about running a half or full marathon, Disney is the place to do it.  I just ran the half and have already signed up to run it next year, in two I am planning on the full.  The way Disney entertains during the race just keeps you going.

72 days until we leave for spring break and a week at Vero!!!

Have a great Monday and think warm, 

Tom


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Yes dort and Belle and Rella's Dad !

I just posted this on the chair swap thread.  My 18 yo dd who is going to college in Melbourne (she's about 40 min south of VB resort), emailed me pics of her on the beach yesterday !  Meanwhile, I left work at midnight last night and had to scrape snow and ice from my car before I could drive home !   It's snowing here AGAIN right now.......I'm so dreaming of FL........we leave for WDW on Feb 4 !  We're driving my dd's car down to college so she has it down there.  But we're doing 6 nights in WDW so I'm excited to escape the cold !!!

Maria*


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Maria,
How wonderful Florida sounds and even sweeter for you with your DD there.  It sounds miserable to have to scrape ice and snow at midnight.  We rarely have to deal with that here, but I hate it when we do.

Wow your trip is coming up soon though!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

BWV Dreamin said:


> I think he just posted a room diagram of the buildings and a map.



Here is that post 

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=29681940&postcount=3


----------



## ILuvCrush

DisDaydreamer said:


> Here is that post
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=29681940&postcount=3



Thanks Rob!!
We're making our 1st trip there in July... the VB map is really helpful!!

BTW...
I know there are a few sitdown restaurants... is there a quick service or pool bar or anything like that available??  We have a OVIR, so no kitchen, but i don't want to use the nice restaurants for every meal

suggestions??

TIA
Paula


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Hi Paula, 
At the pool, yes, there is a quick service counter.  Also Green Cabin Room has a few items on their menu as well as some yummy drinks.  
Orchard Island Pizza is right next door and they deliver :

Orchid Island Pizzeria right next to DVBR on the corner of A1A and 510. They serve a thin crust style pizzia with choice of lots of toppings, pasta dinners, and hot and cold subs. They will also deliver to the lobby of the resort. 772-388-5151
http://www.orchidislandpizzeria.com/




Maria*


----------



## DisDaydreamer

ILuvCrush said:


> Thanks Rob!!
> We're making our 1st trip there in July... the VB map is really helpful!!
> 
> BTW...
> I know there are a few sitdown restaurants... is there a quick service or pool bar or anything like that available??  We have a OVIR, so no kitchen, but i don't want to use the nice restaurants for every meal
> 
> suggestions??
> 
> TIA
> Paula



Hey, Paula,

As Mia says there is in fact a bar/grille next to the pool.  I think though it is only open until 6 or 7 pm.  But they make great burgers, dogs, fries, pizza, etc.  AND they are very good at making mixed drinks... Long Island Iced Tea is your best value!













Hmmm... I guess you can see that Mickey is pointing to about 9 am....

That was a particularly early day.


----------



## ILuvCrush

thanks Maria!
thanks Rob!
I appriciate the menu pics too 

9am??? it's OK...it's 5 oclock...somewhere.... over the Atlantic LOL!!

Paula


----------



## DisDaydreamer

ILuvCrush said:


> thanks Maria!
> thanks Rob!
> I appriciate the menu pics too
> 
> 9am??? it's OK...it's 5 oclock...somewhere.... over the Atlantic LOL!!
> 
> Paula



YES!!!!  That's right!

I have to admit... I do wait for that day when the ocean is promising strong waves....  well, I think I handle them better when I'm more relaxed...

Just once during a stay though....  it's kind of indulging I guess...

Thanks for your support.


----------



## kiingor

woohoo..  i'm in for 3rd week of May-  how's the weather that month.  I wanted 1 br.. but no luck... so end up with ocean view Inn.


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Maria,

I was checking out some things in Vero for a friend and told them of Orchid Island Pizza, when I went to look at the Website it has been suspended.  In fact if you click on the link a couple of posts above it does not work.

So if we could get someone who has been at Vero lately to post back with some information that it is still open that would be great.  I don't know what my family will do without our garlic knots on spring break.

Tom


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> Maria,
> 
> I was checking out some things in Vero for a friend and told them of Orchid Island Pizza, when I went to look at the Website it has been suspended. In fact if you click on the link a couple of posts above it does not work.
> 
> So if we could get someone who has been at Vero lately to post back with some information that it is still open that would be great. I don't know what my family will do without our garlic knots on spring break.
> 
> Tom


It is there. In August, I ordered items based off of their website. The total was like 50% more than the prices listed. The employee told me they were not updating their website. So now its probably totally off of the web.


----------



## kiingor

Does the Ocean Inn rooms have kitchenette and hows the water temp. on the beach in May ?  Can't wait -1st VB visit.


----------



## floridafam

We just stayed in a Beach Cottage for one night.

The cottages are in pretty good shape but the couches need to be replaced immediately.  I think they are the original couches and they are in sad shape.

I did see men hauling couches out of one of the villa buildings when we checked out.


One problem that Vero really needs to address is the ants.  We had to have them spray twice during a one night stay.  They are everywhere.  We live in the area so I know all about Florida bugs and ants and how hard it is to control them but something has to be done.  We have had ants in every room we've stayed in over the past 3 years. 

Everything else is beautiful as usual at the resort.  It's REALLY cold here right now so I feel bad for the guests that are there right now who want to swim.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

kiingor said:


> Does the Ocean Inn rooms have kitchenette and hows the water temp. on the beach in May ?  Can't wait -1st VB visit.



Yes, they do have the kitchenette.  Ocean temps are high 70's.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

floridafam said:


> We just stayed in a Beach Cottage for one night.
> 
> The cottages are in pretty good shape but the couches need to be replaced immediately.  I think they are the original couches and they are in sad shape.
> 
> I did see men hauling couches out of one of the villa buildings when we checked out.
> 
> 
> One problem that Vero really needs to address is the ants.  We had to have them spray twice during a one night stay.  They are everywhere.  We live in the area so I know all about Florida bugs and ants and how hard it is to control them but something has to be done.  We have had ants in every room we've stayed in over the past 3 years.
> 
> Everything else is beautiful as usual at the resort.  It's REALLY cold here right now so I feel bad for the guests that are there right now who want to swim.



Hmmm... That's an issue we've never encountered.  Note to self.... don't go to VB when floridafam is there...


----------



## kiingor

DisDaydreamer said:


> Yes, they do have the kitchenette.  Ocean temps are high 70's.



thanks


----------



## dort

Have to agree with Rob, been going to VB 2001 and have nevery seen ants, the only bugs we have encountered are the love bugs.   
Have only ever stayed in OVIR.  Will definitely be on the look out though.


----------



## maureenann

Very excited..we will be at VB 6/24-6/28 after WDW.  It's our first trip to VB.  Took an OVIR since no 1BR were available.  Have to get the bug spray now....


----------



## MiaSRN62

*I've got ya added to the roll call Maureen !  *


----------



## SC Minnie

Maria-- From the Chair Swap there we will be there 4/11-4/18.

Me, DH, DD, and DH's brother.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

This is a great thread! Add me to the rollcall for 8/12-16 2009.  First trip to Vero!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> Maria,
> 
> I was checking out some things in Vero for a friend and told them of Orchid Island Pizza, when I went to look at the Website it has been suspended.  In fact if you click on the link a couple of posts above it does not work.
> 
> So if we could get someone who has been at Vero lately to post back with some information that it is still open that would be great.  I don't know what my family will do without our garlic knots on spring break.
> 
> Tom



Tom....
Gosh...you're right ?  I know it worked when I posted it ?   They were alive and well this past August as we ordered several times from them.  
Maybe one of our early VB vacationers can obtain a menu and post back to us ?  Maybe scan the menu ?  We love their chicken alfredo !  Was enough to feed the four of us for dinner with a side salad !

Maria


----------



## BWV Dreamin

MiaSRN62 said:


> Tom....
> Gosh...you're right ? I know it worked when I posted it ? They were alive and well this past August as we ordered several times from them.
> Maybe one of our early VB vacationers can obtain a menu and post back to us ? Maybe scan the menu ? We love their chicken alfredo ! Was enough to feed the four of us for dinner with a side salad !
> 
> Maria


Save yourself the delivery charges and walk there to pick up your food. It really is that close........they don't have salt and pepper in carry out packs, just a FYI.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Save yourself the delivery charges and walk there to pick up your food. It really is that close........



We did actually do this.....and I'll share a little more advice in addition to BWV Dreamin.   It is next door and you can walk, true.  BUT...do not do what we did.  We walked all the way over to Orchard Island through the VB parking lot.  EEHHHH !  No can do !  There is a fence at the far end of the parking and in fact, all around (it's partially hidden by trees and shrubbery).  So we had to turn all the way around, and go back out through the entrance (where the VBR sign is), and follow the walkway adjacent to the road.  We were staying in an Inn room, so it was a mistake that cost us about 5 min worth of useless walking (well....it was good excercise)  

Maria


----------



## dort

MiaSRN62 said:


> We did actually do this.....and I'll share a little more advice in addition to BWV Dreamin.   It is next door and you can walk, true.  BUT...do not do what we did.  We walked all the way over to Orchard Island through the VB parking lot.  EEHHHH !  No can do !  There is a fence at the far end of the parking and in fact, all around (it's partially hidden by trees and shrubbery).  So we had to turn all the way around, and go back out through the entrance (where the VBR sign is), and follow the walkway adjacent to the road.  We were staying in an Inn room, so it was a mistake that cost us about 5 min worth of useless walking (well....it was good excercise)
> 
> Maria



My DH and I did the same thing the first time we walked there 

deb


----------



## rigsby25

We've had the Orchid Island Pizza, and while it was good, I personally prefer the Cabin Room's sweet sausage flat bread.  They let me take it plate and all back to my room!


----------



## cocinelle

Hi everyone! DBF and I will be using our DVC points for the first time this May- splitting our stay between our home resort (AKV) and the beautiful VB! A big thanks to Maria for starting this thread which is not only proving invaluable for planning our stay, but also causing us look forward to our trip across the pond even more!!  

Counting down the days,  

Sophie


----------



## Tinkerbellcrafter

Hi all, I posted awhile back and our trip to VB is approaching...I just saw the posts about the Deluxe Ocean View Inn Rooms may not be actual ocean views but side....is it possible to bypass MS and call the resort directly to make sure our room is ocean view or must this be done thru MS?  We are actually paying cash rate for one night because there were no DVC rooms that night.


----------



## kiingor

Are we allow to bring our own beach chairs, unmbrella and/or mini gazebos ?


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Kiingor,

You can most definately bring your own gear (umbrella, chairs and such), in fact last year I went out and bought a beach cart to haul all of our crap down to the beach.  Vero has a ramp that was very easy to navigate and we just ended up going all the way down the beach past all the Disney (or company they hire this out to) umbrellas and set up everyday.  

We drive every year so we bring 2 umbrellas and 4 chairs, along with 4 boogie boards and 3 skim boards, shovels and beach toys along with a soccer ball and football, cooler, and cigars for me.

Tom


----------



## kiingor

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> Kiingor,
> 
> You can most definately bring your own gear (umbrella, chairs and such), in fact last year I went out and bought a beach cart to haul all of our crap down to the beach.  Vero has a ramp that was very easy to navigate and we just ended up going all the way down the beach past all the Disney (or company they hire this out to) umbrellas and set up everyday.
> 
> We drive every year so we bring 2 umbrellas and 4 chairs, along with 4 boogie boards and 3 skim boards, shovels and beach toys along with a soccer ball and football, cooler, and cigars for me.
> 
> Tom




That's great, i will be driving down also in May.  CAn't wait.


----------



## Yoanny

We are heading over and down this June! CANNOT wait! Momma needs her beach fix!


----------



## mandjblum

Maria - Can you add me to the roll call 7/23 - 7/26


----------



## MiaSRN62

I've got ya added mandjblum !!!   

Belle and Rella's Dad.....wow....you drive from MI.  How long of a drive is that for you to VB ?


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Maria,

To get to Vero it is anywhere between 18 and 19 hours, and as bad as that sounds we drive straight thru on the way down.  There is no way I could do it without the Queens help and the fact that we have raised our girls to be camels.  

We leave right after picking the girls up from school at about 3, hit the south side of Toledo by 4:30, Dayton (only place with traffic) at 6, Cinncinatli at 7, Knoxville by 11, Atlanta at 1:30, Orlando by 8 a.m. and then into Vero by 10 at the worst, usually a little earlier.  You can't tell that I am a little bit of a planner can you, also that we have done this before.

Movies in the Van have been awesome, and the kids sleeping for most of the drive is very helpful.  We are usually exhausted the first day, but being on the beach with a beer or cocktail of your choice takes care of most of it, because as we all know that it is after noon from the day before.

We do not drive straight thru on the way back, the excitement factor just isn't the same to get us through the night.

Tom


----------



## MiaSRN62

> To get to Vero it is anywhere between 18 and 19 hours, and as bad as that sounds we drive straight thru on the way down. There is no way I could do it without the Queens help and the fact that we have raised our girls to be camels.



Not as bad as I thought Tom...because actually, it takes about the same for us from Philly.   I just thought with MI being more north---but I guess it all depends on the route/traffic.  Too funny about your girls being raised as camels.   And I agree....the ride back is so much L-O-N-G-E-R !   

We are driving down to WDW and close to Vero next week.  My dd would like and actually needs her car on campus.  So we are driving down and flying back.   But in May, we'll need to fly down (to move her out of college) and then drive back.  

Maria


----------



## kiingor

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> Maria,
> 
> To get to Vero it is anywhere between 18 and 19 hours, and as bad as that sounds we drive straight thru on the way down.  There is no way I could do it without the Queens help and the fact that we have raised our girls to be camels.
> 
> We leave right after picking the girls up from school at about 3, hit the south side of Toledo by 4:30, Dayton (only place with traffic) at 6, Cinncinatli at 7, Knoxville by 11, Atlanta at 1:30, Orlando by 8 a.m. and then into Vero by 10 at the worst, usually a little earlier.  You can't tell that I am a little bit of a planner can you, also that we have done this before.
> 
> Movies in the Van have been awesome, and the kids sleeping for most of the drive is very helpful.  We are usually exhausted the first day, but being on the beach with a beer or cocktail of your choice takes care of most of it, because as we all know that it is after noon from the day before.
> 
> We do not drive straight thru on the way back, the excitement factor just isn't the same to get us through the night.
> 
> Tom




I hear ya- driving back is the bummer-  I like driving down straight thru from NY, hate to waste a day of stop over.  I usually drive all the way my self and I let my wife keep my 3 yr occupied.  Although after trying out the HHI as a stop over, I kinda enjoyed a night there.  But peak season can be a point killer, luckily I did it in december and only cost very few points for a 2 br.   
Coming may, i was gonna do a stop over at HHI again, but takes too much point, so just gonna go straight coming down.  And will do a stop over at HHI going home.


----------



## DR JK

And we're headed back 6/4 - 6/11.  Can't wait!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

lisareniff said:


> Our oceanfront gourmet dinner on the last night...
> 
> 
> Orchid Island Pizzia (www.orchidislandpizzeria.com)





MiaSRN62 said:


> Tom....
> Gosh...you're right ?  I know it worked when I posted it ?   They were alive and well this past August as we ordered several times from them.
> Maybe one of our early VB vacationers can obtain a menu and post back to us ?  Maybe scan the menu ?  We love their chicken alfredo !  Was enough to feed the four of us for dinner with a side salad !
> 
> Maria



I am starting to think about meal plans for VB in May and was curious about the Orchid Island Pizzeria that had a broken link at the beginning of this thread. I called the number and they are still open. He said they just didn't have a website.

(772) 388-5151
9300 Highway A1a
Vero Beach, FL

Is this the one you walked to Maria?

And rigsby25 thanks for the suggestion about the Cabin Room.  My DH and 4 boys are all big pizza eaters so we will probably try that on our trip.  I will cook a lot too but pizza is a guaranteed way for me to get out of it!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> (772) 388-5151
> 9300 Highway A1a
> Vero Beach, FL
> 
> Is this the one you walked to Maria?
> 
> And rigsby25 thanks for the suggestion about the Cabin Room. My DH and 4 boys are all big pizza eaters so we will probably try that on our trip. I will cook a lot too but pizza is a guaranteed way for me to get out of it!



Hi Dory !
Yes...that is the one we walked to....just go outside the entrance of the resort and to the right along the sidewalk.  Don't walk through the parking lot like we did---you will face a dead end.   It would be so much shorter to walk through the parking lot, but I do understand why Disney cuts off access to it's resort via the trees and fence.  Otherwise, all kinds of people could just be walking around the resort from the area.  

My dh affectionately refers to VB as the "old age home".   It does get very tired/dead after 9-10 pm.  Even during the height of summer, we had trouble finding food at the resort because things close up early.  We got to the Green Cabin Room at 9:45 pm one night and wanted to order food but were told the grill was closed even though they stay open until 10 pm. So it was drinks only at 9:45 pm.  

My dh wasn't the only one who feels this way---he was joking with another guy vacationing there and they were both laughing about it.  Saying how it was a good place to retire.   I recall Orchard Island being open until like 11 pm  or 12 midnight ???  Someone correct me if I'm wrong ?   

Maria


----------



## Anal Annie

Oh Boy, oh boy, oh boy!  A new thread to join!  This is kinda like the cruise meet threads.  Well.  Not really.  But sorta.  


Question - Are there toasters in the OVIR's???  (Wondering if we can do bagels...but I gotta have 'em toasted so I can melt the butter!)


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Anal Annie said:


> Oh Boy, oh boy, oh boy!  A new thread to join!  This is kinda like the cruise meet threads.  Well.  Not really.  But sorta.
> 
> 
> Question - Are there toasters in the OVIR's???  (Wondering if we can do bagels...but I gotta have 'em toasted so I can melt the butter!)


 
Yes there is a toaster.


----------



## TLPL

Hi All!! I just got off the phone with MS and switched my May reservation from HHI to Vero Beach. We  came home 2 days ago from WDW and came back to the freezing cold weather of Canada, we decided we need a longer vacation next time, we have 47 borrowed points from 09 we need to use, MS told me instead of getting a Saturday/ Sunday night at HHI, we can have a Saturday/Sunday/Monday/Tuesday night at Vero Beach with the same 47 points!! WOO HOO!! So made the switch just like that! Now I have never been to Vero Beach, what have I got myself into?? LOL


----------



## DisneyDreams21

TLPL said:


> Hi All!! I just got off the phone with MS and switched my May reservation from HHI to Vero Beach. We  came home 2 days ago from WDW and came back to the freezing cold weather of Canada, we decided we need a longer vacation next time, we have 47 borrowed points from 09 we need to use, MS told me instead of getting a Saturday/ Sunday night at HHI, we can have a Saturday/Sunday/Monday/Tuesday night at Vero Beach with the same 47 points!! WOO HOO!! So made the switch just like that! Now I have never been to Vero Beach, what have I got myself into?? LOL



I'm enjoying the same freezing weather as you are, just over the border. It sounds like you just booked a great deal--4 days is always better than 2!  We are going to Vero in August for the 1st time and from all reports, it is beautiful.  Perfect for a getaway.


----------



## dort

You are going to love it!!


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

Hello everyone 
We will also be at VB for the first time. Our dates are June 30th until July 5th.

Thanks for all the wonderful information in this thread. 

Lesley


----------



## mickeymorse

Hi everyone. Just got back from 7 nites at WDW and was able to switch out 6 nites of our summer trip for an OVIR  Its now official, Aug 29th to Sept 4th at VB. Now I can really look forward to the obsessive planning. We might even drive this trip.  20 hrs straight through.


----------



## lisareniff

I have our brochure from Orchid Island Pizza, although it is a year old at this point.

Orchid Island Pizzeria (Wabasso Beach - Corner of A1A and 510 )
9300 NA1A Ste. 102
Vero Beach, FL 32963
772-388-5151

Mon -Sat   11am - 9pm
Sun  12pm - 9pm

Hand Tossed Original Crust NY Style Pizza
12" 9.99
14" 10.99
16" 11.99
18" 12.99
Toppings 1.75

They have a bunch of Specialty Pizzas.  Also a long list of pasta dinners an some salads.  Hot and cold subs, calzones, strombolis and wings are also on the list.

Wish my scanner would talk to my computer!


We picked up a menu for a chinese restaurant next to the closest Publix.  We didn't end up ordering from there but looked like a good option.  It looked like what you would expect from a chinese restaurant menu.

Bamboo Court II.  
9623 US1
Sabastian, FL 32958
772-388-1850


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Anal Annie said:


> Oh Boy, oh boy, oh boy!  A new thread to join!  This is kinda like the cruise meet threads.  Well.  Not really.  But sorta.
> 
> 
> Question - Are there toasters in the OVIR's???  (Wondering if we can do bagels...but I gotta have 'em toasted so I can melt the butter!)



Hope already answered your question, but just wanted to express my excitement for your excitement..   

It's going to be great....


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

lisareniff said:


> I have our brochure from Orchid Island Pizza, although it is a year old at this point.



Thanks so much.  Great to see that they have more than just pizza. I'm not a big pizza fan and would probably prefer pasta if they have it.  Thanks for the info! 

We'll be there in 113 days.  Still sounds so far away, but I have a WDW trip in March to get ready for. This thread has been very helpful in starting to plan for VB so thanks to everyone.


----------



## TLPL

This will be our first DVC trip without the Disney shows or attractions. (We did DCL with points last year) It will be interesting to find out how magical it can be.


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Thanks so much.  Great to see that they have more than just pizza. I'm not a big pizza fan and would probably prefer pasta if they have it.  Thanks for the info!



Dory,

They do have pasta and it is very good, along with the sausage and peppers, but the best thing that Orchid Island Pizza has to be the Garlic Knots, at least for our family.  I usually walk over for lunch and bring it back to the pool area, you can take the sidewalk in front of the resort or even walk the beach to get there.

We are 58 days away from leaving we can't wait. 

Tom


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Thank you Tom. I think we would love the garlic knots! My pizza loving boys will be happy too.

TLPL - I understand what you mean.  There is a little apprehension with taking a VB trip when you are used to being at WDW.  We are taking the youngest to WDW for Spring Break, so we are ok with the May trip being just relaxing. I think my college boys will enjoy that it is not a park trip--especially one of them who has had an especially stressful year.  I'm happy for them that they can just do what they want and I won't be begging them to go into the park with us.


----------



## dort

Don't remember anyone talking about Bobby's, here's their website my DH found today. 

www.boppysbeachmarket.com 

Sounds like they are under new management.  We usually make our way there while we are at VB.  They are right down by Orchid Pizza.


----------



## perpetualplanner

Is Boppy's within walking distance too?  Sounds like it if it's by Orchid Pizza.  I have a feeling I'm going to be doing a daily walk for the family!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for that link dort !  I don't recall seeing them, but then again, when we were down there last Aug, we were SO busy moving my dd into college and we usually just kept driving back and forth from there.  I'm adding Bobby's to the front page of this thread.  

Maria


----------



## lisareniff

I remember there being a little store there but never wanted to venture inside.  Perhaps the inside was better then the outside... or the new management.


----------



## edk35

Subscribing.....................calling today to see what might be available for July 25th for 3 or 4 nights.


----------



## MiaSRN62

good luck edk35.....hope u can get a reservation


----------



## BWV Dreamin

perpetualplanner said:


> Is Boppy's within walking distance too? Sounds like it if it's by Orchid Pizza. I have a feeling I'm going to be doing a daily walk for the family!


I was not impressed with this place. Has alot of liquor for sale...I would never buy any food from it. Just doesn't have that clean feeling to me. Its more like a grab and go place for fisherman, etc. Stick with regular establishments for food!


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Just bumping back up to the first page, hope all is well with everyone, I was in the U.P. of Michigan yesterday for the night and when I got up it was 18 below on my temp gage.  At the gas station a gentleman told me the wind chill was minus 39, Vero can't come soon enough for us.

Tom


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi all !  I'm in WDW right now....sitting in our SSR room 2505 with an AWESOME view of DD !  Move over to POP tommorrow, and it's gonna be tough to leave this room and view.  

We drove down and slept overnight in Waltersboro, SC.  Woke up to 20 degrees in SC this morning at 8 am !   Disney is chilly too.  I'm guessing around 50 degrees right now ?  Everyone is wearing coats/jackets.   

Well....I'll be back on Wed night......keep up the thread  

Maria


----------



## dort

Say "HI" to  Mickey for me!   oh and have a dole whip for me, I love those things!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Have a nice trip Maria! Stay warm and have fun! Hope you get to relax some.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi dort....I'll def have a Dole Whip...but will probably wait until the weekend when it warms up.  I'm looking for hot choclate right now  

Thanks Dory !  Love the graphic


----------



## DisDaydreamer

edk35 said:


> Subscribing.....................calling today to see what might be available for July 25th for 3 or 4 nights.



Welcome to OUR world...  You must not speak too loudly, and not cheer too wildly....  You are one of us now....  We know you... We know all of us...


----------



## Anal Annie

Morning boys and girls!!   Question for ya....do I need to make ADR's at VB for our trip in mid-late August or will we be able to "walk in" to the restaurants w/o too much of a wait???   Did I read that the restaurants there take the TIW card?  Is that for all of them or just one?  Do I need to visit the restaurant boards for opinions on the restaurants there?


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Annie,

We have only been during Spring Break so I can't address August accurately, but the resort has always been sold out when we have been there so it can't be any worse.  We had a party of 15 last year without an ADR and had to wait only 15 minutes at 6:30 at night for Shutters, two years ago we did make ADRs for Sonyas when they had their seafood buffet, but only because of 12 in our group.

As far as the DDE or TIW card, it is available for use in Sonyas, Shutters and the Green Cabin, and it by far pays for itself in the GC alone.

Have fun we are down to 54 days!!!

Tom


----------



## Starr W.

Anal Annie said:


> Morning boys and girls!!   Question for ya....do I need to make ADR's at VB for our trip in mid-late August or will we be able to "walk in" to the restaurants w/o too much of a wait???   Did I read that the restaurants there take the TIW card?  Is that for all of them or just one?  Do I need to visit the restaurant boards for opinions on the restaurants there?



I go at Easter and dinner at Shutters does not require a ADR. We ate there twice last Easter at prime dinner time and there were plenty of empty tables. 

Now Brunch is a different story.


----------



## backyardponder

For our Spring Break trip to VB, initially I booked on Southwest into Tampa.  It was cheapest at the time.  I was just able to re-book into Orlando and saved $220!  

I love Southwest.  I think they are the only airline which allows you to cancel and get a credit for the full amount of the airfare and use it for a different flight...without penalty!


----------



## Anal Annie

Yay!   Glad to hear I don't need to worry about ADR's at VB!  I love to plan but HATE to decide on a place & time to eat months in advance!  We much prefer to play it by ear and eat whatever we're in the mood for whenever we're hungry & feel like eating!  So-o out of these 3 restaurants the Green Cabin is the $$$ one?  Betting that's one we won't be visiting.  How are the others?  Are they good?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Anal Annie said:


> Yay!   Glad to hear I don't need to worry about ADR's at VB!  I love to plan but HATE to decide on a place & time to eat months in advance!  We much prefer to play it by ear and eat whatever we're in the mood for whenever we're hungry & feel like eating!  So-o out of these 3 restaurants the Green Cabin is the $$$ one?  Betting that's one we won't be visiting.  How are the others?  Are they good?



Green cabin room is a bar that serves limited food. It is not that expensive. Only serves pizza burgers and appetizers.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Anal Annie said:


> Yay!   Glad to hear I don't need to worry about ADR's at VB!  I love to plan but HATE to decide on a place & time to eat months in advance!  We much prefer to play it by ear and eat whatever we're in the mood for whenever we're hungry & feel like eating!  So-o out of these 3 restaurants the Green Cabin is the $$$ one?  Betting that's one we won't be visiting.  How are the others?  Are they good?



You have bleachers by the pool which has pretty nice selection of grilled items, sandwiches, wraps, etc.  Prices are reasonable.  Can't believe I don't know this for sure, but I believe they serve food until 6pm and drinks until 8pm  This stuff is in the $5-$7 range.

I've only had drinks out on the deck of the Green Cabin room, It is a nice view.  They have nightly live entertainment (not always music).

Shutters & Sonya's menu can be found below.  Sonya's is the $$ one even they these two share the same kitchen.  Anytime a menu has prices rounded to the dollar is too expensive for me (my rule of thumb)

*Daily Activity Sheets*
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/Daily_Activities_Page_1.jpg

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/Daily_Activities_Page_2.jpg

*Massage Information*
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/MassageInfomation.jpg

*Room Service Menu*
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/RoomServiceMenu_Page_1.jpg

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/RoomServiceMenu_Page_2.jpg
*
Shutters Menu for Breakfast*
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersBreakfastMenu_Page_1.jpg

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersBreakfastMenu_Page_2.jpg

*Lunch*
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersLunchMenu_Page_1.jpg

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersLunchMenu_Page_2.jpg
*
Dinner*
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersDinnerMenu_Page_1.jpg

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersDinnerMenu_Page_2.jpg

*Dinner at Upscale Sonya's*
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SonyasMenu.jpg

*Special Member pricing*
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SpecialMemberPrivileges.jpg

Also, in case you missed my trip report from last year there are some nice pics in it.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1873715


----------



## Anal Annie

The Green Cabin is a bar!   Didn't realize that when Belle and Rella's Dad said the TIW card would pay for itself there alone!  That is funny.  I would get along JUST FINE with him!    Let's take care of the important stuff first   then worry about food!     Rob - thanks for posting the links!


----------



## mdurette

backyardponder said:


> For our Spring Break trip to VB, initially I booked on Southwest into Tampa.  It was cheapest at the time.  I was just able to re-book into Orlando and saved $220!
> 
> I love Southwest.  I think they are the only airline which allows you to cancel and get a credit for the full amount of the airfare and use it for a different flight...without penalty!



I'm with ya!  SW is great.  I love to book a flight - find it cheaper and get the lower fare without any cost.  The savings goes on credit for a year, so our next trip always "feels" discounted.

I just realized my family is just about ready to get free flights with their award program.  I started to research because one member will be 2 credit short.  I was AMAZED at how easy they make getting those credits.  I get them for car rental, hotel stays, dining at my fav restaurant and now sending flowers!


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Anal Annie said:


> Let's take care of the important stuff first   then worry about food!



Annie, 

I totally agree with this statement, when I just ran the half marathon at Disney, I saw all these people in line at the Italian resturant at Epcot carbo loading and I was doing Beers around the world! Carbs are Carbs (by the way France needs better beer)

Life is just about what your priorities are!!!  So if you are ever at Vero the first full week of April, look on the beach for the guy with a lime green umbrella and a cooler full of beer.

Tom


----------



## queendarvet

Ahh, the Green Cabin with a nice cold one...Disney's true best kept secret!


----------



## Anal Annie

OK...next question!  (Plus we need this thread bumped back up to page 1)   Will they let us use the pool towels for the beach at Vero or should I plan to pack some of our own???   I always used to pack 1 each (smaller ones, not our biggest plushest ones) but now with all the luggage restrictions when you fly I'm re-thinking that idea!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Anal Annie said:


> OK...next question! (Plus we need this thread bumped back up to page 1) Will they let us use the pool towels for the beach at Vero or should I plan to pack some of our own??? I always used to pack 1 each (smaller ones, not our biggest plushest ones) but now with all the luggage restrictions when you fly I'm re-thinking that idea!!


If you could pack a regular size beach towel, that would be great. The pool towels, while very absorbent, are of the small, at "home" bathroom size. For the beach, you will want a towel a little bigger.


----------



## Mahusky

Anal Annie said:


> OK...next question!  (Plus we need this thread bumped back up to page 1)   Will they let us use the pool towels for the beach at Vero or should I plan to pack some of our own???   I always used to pack 1 each (smaller ones, not our biggest plushest ones) but now with all the luggage restrictions when you fly I'm re-thinking that idea!!



For sure you can take the pool towels to the beach.  Better yet they have a Towel Cart (dont have a better name for it!  ) at the top of the access ramp to the beach.

The towels are a carry on and carry off process.  They have a towle collection spot on the off the access ramp.

IMHO save luggae room and use the provided towels.


----------



## canals68

We love Vero and consider it our second favorite resort. Whenever were down there, we always hook up with Captain JC for some fishing. Always catch and JC is a great guy. We caught 20 fish in four hours last Easter and 6!!!different species. Unreal. Kids love it.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

BWV Dreamin said:


> If you could pack a regular size beach towel, that would be great. The pool towels, while very absorbent, are of the small, at "home" bathroom size. For the beach, you will want a towel a little bigger.



Hope is exactly right.. These towels are very absorbent, but if you want to lay on the sand... bring a big one.


----------



## fers31

We're planning on taking our first trip to Vero Beach on May 2nd.  We're going to be driving from the Orlando Airport.  Is there anything I should know?  Anything fun to see on the ride down there?  Is there a certain road to avoid (if possible) due to traffic, etc?  In otherwords, can any of the Vero Experienced spread some of there knowledge on a Vero Novie?  Thanks


----------



## BWV Dreamin

fers31 said:


> We're planning on taking our first trip to Vero Beach on May 2nd. We're going to be driving from the Orlando Airport. Is there anything I should know? Anything fun to see on the ride down there? Is there a certain road to avoid (if possible) due to traffic, etc? In otherwords, can any of the Vero Experienced spread some of there knowledge on a Vero Novie? Thanks


While a very easy drive, I found it to be quite boring. We took 95 down to Vero Beach. There was alot of road construction, not too many places to pull over and eat. I would grab something to eat around the airport before leaving. Once off of 95, it is very residential.


----------



## dort

Have to agree with BWV Dreamin, a very boring drive, but knowing whats at the end of the drive gets me through  
Going home on the other hand...


----------



## fers31

BWV Dreamin said:


> While a very easy drive, I found it to be quite boring. We took 95 down to Vero Beach. There was alot of road construction, not too many places to pull over and eat. I would grab something to eat around the airport before leaving. Once off of 95, it is very residential.



Thatnks BWV Dreamin.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

fers31 said:


> We're planning on taking our first trip to Vero Beach on May 2nd.  We're going to be driving from the Orlando Airport.  Is there anything I should know?  Anything fun to see on the ride down there?  Is there a certain road to avoid (if possible) due to traffic, etc?  In otherwords, can any of the Vero Experienced spread some of there knowledge on a Vero Novie?  Thanks



Well, you need to let Maria know your dates so she can add you to the roll call list at the beginning of this thread.  Don't know how long you'll be there, but Poohgirl will be there, we arrive on the 3rd along with dort, and Maria on the 5th.  Maybe we'll meet up.


----------



## Mom2BCCC

We are going to VB for the first time 8/18-8/21.  We are so excited.  My kids have never been to a beach where the water is warm.  We live near Cape Cod so they are used to COLD water.  

I just called last week and got a 2BR on points (for us) and a studio on cash discount (for friends).  Should I request a particular building?

We are flying down so no way to bring beach toys/chairs.  My boys love to boogie board - is there somewhere we can buy some near the resort?  It appears the chair swap is full for our days.

Also we are traveling with another family who love to golf.  Anyone have any recomendations for golf courses?  Will it be way too hot in August to golf?

Last question (for now): what is the minimum age for the kayak tour?  My DD will be 4, will she be allowed to come along with an adult?  Can a 10 and 12 year old paddle their own kayak?  

Thanks in advance,
Barbara


----------



## rigsby25

Anal Annie said:


> OK...next question!  (Plus we need this thread bumped back up to page 1)   Will they let us use the pool towels for the beach at Vero or should I plan to pack some of our own???   I always used to pack 1 each (smaller ones, not our biggest plushest ones) but now with all the luggage restrictions when you fly I'm re-thinking that idea!!



They have towels on the way down to the beach too.  Not just at the pool.


----------



## rigsby25

This morning we were at Vero Beach, and now we are home in Chicago.  I wish we could have stayed.  This week was so wonderful with warm temperatures.  We slept with the patio doors open, and I can't tell you how deeply and soundly we slept.  We met a lot of nice people on this trip.  Very friendly people.  They were doing lots and lots of renovations to the hotel.  Part of the first floor was blocked off for the last of the floor renovations.  I think the 4th floor was having carpeting redone.  They were doing lots of painting.  On two occasions we had a knock on the door for work to be done.  One was to put protectors on the corners of the newly painted rooms, and one was to replace the peep hole in the door.


----------



## rdp007phd

There is also the possibility to rent boats from Captian Hyrams to cruise down the inland waterway.  There are some beautiful homes to look at.


----------



## backyardponder

BWV Dreamin said:


> While a very easy drive, I found it to be quite boring. We took 95 down to Vero Beach. There was alot of road construction, not too many places to pull over and eat. I would grab something to eat around the airport before leaving. Once off of 95, it is very residential.



For spring break we will be flying into Orlando the night before our VB stay.  I'm thinking of taking 528 all the way to A1A and taking our time driving south on that.  It will probably take a lot longer, but it looks like a pretty drive on the map.


----------



## sweetinmaine

backyardponder said:


> For spring break we will be flying into Orlando the night before our VB stay. I'm thinking of taking 528 all the way to A1A and taking our time driving south on that. It will probably take a lot longer, but it looks like a pretty drive on the map.


 

We're going to be renting a car from the Dolphin resort and driving down to VB in March.  I'm still torn as to which way is the better way to go down.  Being from VT our roads are not as heavily traveled as those in FL.  Should I take 192 down to I95 or head over to Rt 1 via 528?  I don't want it to take forever to arrive...which reminds me, just how long does it take to get there?


----------



## backyardponder

sweetinmaine said:


> We're going to be renting a car from the Dolphin resort and driving down to VB in March.  I'm still torn as to which way is the better way to go down.  Being from VT our roads are not as heavily traveled as those in FL.  Should I take 192 down to I95 or head over to Rt 1 via 528?  I don't want it to take forever to arrive...which reminds me, just how long does it take to get there?



I would take 192 and miss the traffic going through Orlando.  My mapping program says it is 98 miles and estimates 2 hours.  I think the 2 hour estimate is good.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

sweetinmaine said:


> We're going to be renting a car from the Dolphin resort and driving down to VB in March. I'm still torn as to which way is the better way to go down. Being from VT our roads are not as heavily traveled as those in FL. Should I take 192 down to I95 or head over to Rt 1 via 528? I don't want it to take forever to arrive...which reminds me, just how long does it take to get there?


We just went down the bee line (beach line now I think its called)...is that 528? Then over to I95....this is the faster route. I did not think the traffic was bad at all last we went in August. I'll be going 10/11-10/16. Get on the roll call list!!!!


----------



## fers31

DisDaydreamer said:


> Well, you need to let Maria know your dates so she can add you to the roll call list at the beginning of this thread.  Don't know how long you'll be there, but Poohgirl will be there, we arrive on the 3rd along with dort, and Maria on the 5th.  Maybe we'll meet up.



Hey Rob, I PMd Maria to let her know the dates.  We'll be down there from 5/2-5/6 then spending 4 days at AKV.  It's myself (31), DW(30) DS(1.5).  -Scott


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Mom2BCCC said:


> We are going to VB for the first time 8/18-8/21.  We are so excited.  My kids have never been to a beach where the water is warm.  We live near Cape Cod so they are used to COLD water.
> 
> I just called last week and got a 2BR on points (for us) and a studio on cash discount (for friends).  Should I request a particular building?
> 
> We are flying down so no way to bring beach toys/chairs.  My boys love to boogie board - is there somewhere we can buy some near the resort?  It appears the chair swap is full for our days.
> 
> Also we are traveling with another family who love to golf.  Anyone have any recomendations for golf courses?  Will it be way too hot in August to golf?
> 
> Last question (for now): what is the minimum age for the kayak tour?  My DD will be 4, will she be allowed to come along with an adult?  Can a 10 and 12 year old paddle their own kayak?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Barbara



Hey Barbara,  Welcome to the DISboards/DVCboards.

Yep the water will be like bath water.  I've never been to Cape Cod so I don't know that the wave action is like.  VB has calm days and ferocious days.  There is a Walmart not too far from the resort that you can get chairs, umbrella, and boogie boards.  You can probably get a couple chairs, umbrella, and a couple boogie boards for right around $100 plus the cab ride.  Renting these for 3 or more days will cost more.  If you go this route just scope out the beach on the afternoon of your final night and find a family that looks like they could use these things.  Their reaction and happiness will be very gratifying.

As far as which buildings to request... 12 or 15.  When you get there you want to specifically request either the north leg of 12 or the south leg of 15.  That is the best choices for views.  If you want to be close or have a view of the pool choose bldg 14, and again upon arrival specify north leg of 14.  Arrival requests are iffy... If they are booked up solid then have have probably already allocated rooms, but if they are not and you arrive early you can many times get to make these types of requests.  It never hurts to ask no matter what.

I don't golf, so can't help you there.

I believe Lisareniff has done the kayak trip and hopefully she will see your post and be able to help in that area.  She also has a map that shows how far things like Walmart are from the resort.


----------



## rigsby25

dort said:


> Don't remember anyone talking about Bobby's, here's their website my DH found today.
> 
> www.boppysbeachmarket.com
> 
> Sounds like they are under new management.  We usually make our way there while we are at VB.  They are right down by Orchid Pizza.



Wow I am so thankful for this information.  We've seen Boppy's but it didn't look like anything from the outside.  We'll have to go in next time.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

rigsby25 said:


> Wow I am so thankful for this information.  We've seen Boppy's but it didn't look like anything from the outside.  We'll have to go in next time.



We went in MANY years ago and weren't too impressed.  Just not the cleanest of places.  We''ll have to take new look in May.  I know it was shut down for a while with hurricane damage.  Maybe the new management has things cleaned up.  Sure would be a convenient alternative for some meals.  

Maybe someone can do a little price comparison between them and Bleachers for meals, and IGP store for other items.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

DisDaydreamer said:


> *We went in MANY years ago and weren't too impressed. Just not the cleanest of places*. We''ll have to take new look in May. I know it was shut down for a while with hurricane damage. Maybe the new management has things cleaned up. Sure would be a convenient alternative for some meals.
> 
> Maybe someone can do a little price comparison between them and Bleachers for meals, and IGP store for other items.


Yes, that says it all. I would not eat any food there...we were there last August, so if its under new management, I hope it was after that! Please, like Rob says, stick to Bleachers and the supermarkets!!


----------



## TiffanyW1

We just booked our first trip to Vero Beach   Got an Ocean View Inn room for 8/16-8/21.
We had wanted a 1BR (or even a 2BR), but the only openings in August were Friday & Saturday nights for those


----------



## fers31

Sorry to bother you guys, but we have a OVIR.  Is there a best building for these?  Also, is it better to be on a higher or lower floor?  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## MiaSRN62

I've got Tiffany and fers added.   



> Sorry to bother you guys, but we have a OVIR. Is there a best building for these? Also, is it better to be on a higher or lower floor? Any suggestions would be appreciated.



You're not bothering us at all fers.   There is only one bldg for the INN rooms.  It's only the studios and villas that are scattered in different bldgs.  You'll see from this map, that the Inn is one central bldg and I would think floors 3 and 4 would have better views.  

http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/VeroBeachMap.pdf


----------



## conny264

Hi everyone.
My sister ansd I will be in Vero beach in May for 3 nights.
First time.
I ´d like to take a moment and thank all of you for this great and informative thread.It was a big help for us.
I do have one question and hope somebody is able to answer it.
if we rent an umbrella and maybe chairs for a dayat the beach will we be able to go back to the rooor get something to eat and later return to them?
We are from Germany and on the beaches here we don´t have rent service so I´m not quiet sure how this works.
Thanks in advance
Conny


----------



## DisDaydreamer

fers31 said:


> Sorry to bother you guys, but we have a OVIR.  Is there a best building for these?  Also, is it better to be on a higher or lower floor?  Any suggestions would be appreciated.



As Maria said the all the Inn rooms are in the main Inn building.  However, there are some other considerations.  Ocean view can be units that are located on the ends of the building and have an off to the side view. The south end of the building is over the pool and can be noisy (IMO).  As far as to which floor... the higher, the better the view.  However, during busy times waiting for the elevator can be frustrating so if you stay on the second floor you can use the lobby staircase when the elevators are in use.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

conny264 said:


> Hi everyone.
> My sister ansd I will be in Vero beach in May for 3 nights.
> First time.
> I ´d like to take a moment and thank all of you for this great and informative thread.It was a big help for us.
> I do have one question and hope somebody is able to answer it.
> if we rent an umbrella and maybe chairs for a dayat the beach will we be able to go back to the rooor get something to eat and later return to them?
> We are from Germany and on the beaches here we don´t have rent service so I´m not quiet sure how this works.
> Thanks in advance
> Conny



No problem.  They are yours for the whole day.  We bring our own and leave them at the beach all the time too.  No problems with theft or anything.


----------



## conny264

Thank you,we can´t wait to get there and have some sun.
Take care
Conny


----------



## TLPL

Hey, can anyone tell me about pin trading in VB? it's my new addiction    and I want to know if I can trade pins there. Do the CM wear pins on them like in WDW? Do they have  a pin cork board? Pin trade time scheduled?   Please help! thanks!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

TLPL said:


> Hey, can anyone tell me about pin trading in VB? it's my new addiction    and I want to know if I can trade pins there. Do the CM wear pins on them like in WDW? Do they have  a pin cork board? Pin trade time scheduled?   Please help! thanks!



I wish I could tell you, but I am not yet a pin trader.  I know and hear about pin tradings at VB, but that is all.... 

EXCEPT, I have one pin... It is the Disney's Vero Beach Resort pin Celebrating 10 Years of Magic.

I got this pin a couple years ago... from someone I had just met (relatively speaking).  After a few months on the DVC boards and sharing the love of VB with another VB lover...  starbox...  she told me her family had acquired two of these pins and would love to offer me one of them because she new of my love of VB.

What?  Are you kidding?  Are you sure?  (My response to her offer)

Absolutely.

Thank you.  Yes, I do want it.  Thank You Very Much.

And so now I have a very special pin and a wonderful friend.  Would have been a wonderful friend in any case.

In fact I'm going to get my camera right now and add a pic of it right here:






Thank you starbox.


----------



## MiaSRN62

That is an awesome pin Rob !  So nice of starbox  




> if we rent an umbrella and maybe chairs for a dayat the beach will we be able to go back to the rooor get something to eat and later return to them?
> We are from Germany and on the beaches here we don´t have rent service so I´m not quiet sure how this works.
> Thanks in advance



Hi Conny....I can't imagine how this wouldn't be possible.  I guess my and anyone's concern, would be that if someone saw them not in use for a period of time, they'd attempt to take them over ?  But I've never witnessed this at VB.  We have used our own umbrella and chairs on a past trip.  My kids would like to go back and forth to the beach and the pool.  So our stuff was often left set-up on the beach unattended for an hour or more and it was fine.


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Just to add what Maria said about chairs, last year the guy in charge of chairs was named Oliver and became a good friend, in fact he was still there as of 3 weeks ago when I emailed him, but he will set up your chairs and let you know which ones are yours.  Sometimes people will try and set up on them if you are not there and they are setting empty, but just let the people at the hut know and they will take care of it for you.

We are down to 43 days until we leave for Vero and I am headed to Traverse City, Michigan for the night for work, where they are expecting 6 to 12 inches of snow.  Spring Break can't get here soon enough!!!!

Everyone have a great day.

Tom


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I am headed to Traverse City, Michigan for the night for work, where they are expecting 6 to 12 inches of snow. Spring Break can't get here soon enough!!!!



Oh wow Tom.....that stinks.  I agree....I was ready for Spring back in Oct !   
Have a safe trip to MI


----------



## Anal Annie

conny264 said:


> Hi everyone.
> My sister ansd I will be in Vero beach in May for 3 nights.
> First time.
> I ´d like to take a moment and thank all of you for this great and informative thread.It was a big help for us.
> I do have one question and hope somebody is able to answer it.
> *if we rent an umbrella and maybe chairs for a dayat the beach will we be able to go back to the rooor get something to eat and later return to them?*
> We are from Germany and on the beaches here we don´t have rent service so I´m not quiet sure how this works.
> Thanks in advance
> Conny



Up here in Maryland, at our local beaches, we always leave a few personal items with our umbrellas & chairs if we leave for any length of time & have never had a problem.  Usually a small cooler & our beach towels & a book or something.  Sometimes we'll hang a T-shirt in the spokes of the umbrella.  Just something so people know we'll be back, but nothing of huge value.  

We also sometimes pack our lunches to take to the beach to eat like a little picnic.  Sometimes I'll make andwiches in the morning & bring them with us in the cooler.  And sometimes, being the Mom, I will just run back to our room right before lunch and make some sandwiches & grab some chips & napkins & just make the stuff (get yourself some sandwich baggies) and bring it down in a plastic shopping bag (that we then use for our trash).


----------



## conny264

Thank you all for your advice and info.If we decide to spend money on 2 lounges and an umbrella,I wanna be sure to have them the whole day.Specially an umbrella is important for me because of my health I can´t sit in the direct sun.
The weather over here is awfull as well and will stay like that for a couple more weeks.We can not wait to go to Florida.
One other thing,has anyone done one of the River Queen Cruises who depart from Capt.Hirams pier?I found the link on Capt.Hirams site and they sound interesting to me.
Thanks for all your help.
Conny


----------



## cheezNE1

conny264 said:


> Thank you all for your advice and info.If we decide to spend money on 2 lounges and an umbrella,I wanna be sure to have them the whole day.Specially an umbrella is important for me because of my health I can´t sit in the direct sun.
> The weather over here is awfull as well and will stay like that for a couple more weeks.We can not wait to go to Florida.
> One other thing,has anyone done one of the River Queen Cruises who depart from Capt.Hirams pier?I found the link on Capt.Hirams site and they sound interesting to me.
> Thanks for all your help.
> Conny



this seems to work well :
http://www.amazon.com/Aerodome-6114...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1234888708&sr=8-9


----------



## conny264

Thanks for the link.
Unfortunatly it is too big to bring something like that with us from Europe.
But I´ll keep my eyes open,maybe we´ll find a cheap one at a Wallmart or Target.
Conny


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Unfortunatly it is too big to bring something like that with us from Europe.
> But I´ll keep my eyes open,maybe we´ll find a cheap one at a Wallmart or Target.
> Conny



Conny, you could always have it shipped just prior to your arrival ?  Unless the shipping is too high from England.  But if you have a car, there is a Walmart, Walgreens and CVS not too far from VB.  

Maria


----------



## conny264

Shipping costs from germany are VERY high.Plus we plan to spend only one full day at the beach.So it might be cheaper just to rent at the beach and be done with it.
36,-$ for to Lounges and 1 umbrella doesn´t sound to bad for me.For the remaining time,there  is the pool,minigolf,Pelican island and some relaxing on our OVIR balcony.I think we will be fine.But tahnks so much for all your suggestions.
Take care
Conny


----------



## dgaston

In the lobby at Vero Beach now -- weather is warming up and it should be a great day to use the chairs and umbrella.

Yes there is pin trading at Vero -- on the Activity sheet for Tuesday at 4:30 pm in the lobby.  Not my addiction -- we did wine tasting on Monday night!  

Ate at Squidlips yesterday.  DH had oysters and cajun scallops, I had lovely FL fried shrimp (very light batter)  yum.

Talk to you all soon.


----------



## cheezNE1

dgaston said:


> In the lobby at Vero Beach now -- weather is warming up and it should be a great day to use the chairs and umbrella.
> 
> Yes there is pin trading at Vero -- on the Activity sheet for Tuesday at 4:30 pm in the lobby.  Not my addiction -- we did wine tasting on Monday night!
> 
> Ate at Squidlips yesterday.  DH had oysters and cajun scallops, I had lovely FL fried shrimp (very light batter)  yum.
> 
> Talk to you all soon.



how's the water temp there now ?


----------



## kddlm

SO JEALOUS!!!  We'll be there in 49 days!  Wondering about the ocean temp too????  How warm has the outside temp been during the days and nights?


----------



## Tinkermom3

Hello fellow VB lovers!  I just found this thread yesterday and have so enjoyed reading through it (have not read ALL of the 33 pages yet ).  VB is one of our home resorts.  We have been to VB 5 times and just LOVE it!   We have never even ventured off the resort except to get groceries!  VB is our chillin' and relaxin' vacation.   

We are going again July 19th-24th in a Beach Cottage (our 3rd time in a cottage).  We are bringing dear friends with us and are considering venturing over to Vero Beach for dinner.  I need to do some research first.  We love seafood so may try Squidlips.  

We enjoy casual beachy-type places but also enjoy more upscale so any suggestions appreciated.  We will be a group of 7, DH and myself plus our 3 kids ages 14,12, and 8 and another couple.

Also, what is the best pizza place that either delivers or is close to the resort?  We have gotten the resort pizza but did not think it was all that good.

We are flying in and heading to WDW first but our friends are driving so they are bringing our boogie boards/chairs, yay!  So glad we do not have rent/buy any this year.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Tinkermom3 said:


> Hello fellow VB lovers! I just found this thread yesterday and have so enjoyed reading through it (have not read ALL of the 33 pages yet ). VB is one of our home resorts. We have been to VB 5 times and just LOVE it!  We have never even ventured off the resort except to get groceries! VB is our chillin' and relaxin' vacation.
> 
> We are going again July 19th-24th in a Beach Cottage (our 3rd time in a cottage). We are bringing dear friends with us and are considering venturing over to Vero Beach for dinner. I need to do some research first. We love seafood so may try Squidlips.
> 
> We enjoy casual beachy-type places but also enjoy more upscale so any suggestions appreciated. We will be a group of 7, DH and myself plus our 3 kids ages 14,12, and 8 and another couple.
> 
> Also, what is the best pizza place that either delivers or is close to the resort? We have gotten the resort pizza but did not think it was all that good.
> 
> We are flying in and heading to WDW first but our friends are driving so they are bringing our boogie boards/chairs, yay! So glad we do not have rent/buy any this year.


Go to the Outlets!!  http://www.verobeachoutlets.com/


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Tinkermom3 said:


> Also, what is the best pizza place that either delivers or is close to the resort?  We have gotten the resort pizza but did not think it was all that good.



Haven't ordered from them myself, but Orchid Island Pizza has always gotten good reviews from our members.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> how's the water temp there now ?



My daughter is a freshman in college about 30 min north of VB.  She went to the beach on Sunday but said the water was still chilly. 
FL is just trying to come off a cold snap.  I was in WDW Feb 4-11 and it was very cold at night and the mornings most days---think 20's and 30's.   I think it's gonna take a little bit for the ocean to warm up.   My uncle lives in nearby Sebastian and he said they had many morning where there was frost.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Orchard Island pizza is pretty good.  We really liked their chicken alfredo pasta though.


----------



## dgaston

Water temp has been 67 all week -- but on the charts Feb is the coldest month.  I'm sure it will be warmer for all of you when you arrive.  DH did go in for a few waves yesterday (air temp in 80s)  I stuck to the pool to get wet.

We did meet Scuttles, the one-legged fry stealing gull who hangs out at the pool. 

Have to leave today -- it's been a great intro to Vero Beach.


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Just a quick question for anyone who has been there recently or is there right now, do you know what kind of beer they have on tap in the Green Cabin room?  I am a little bit of a beer snob, the darker the better, thanks in advance for everyones help.

40 days until we leave,

Tom


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> Just a quick question for anyone who has been there recently or is there right now, do you know what kind of beer they have on tap in the Green Cabin room?  I am a little bit of a beer snob, the darker the better, thanks in advance for everyones help.
> 
> 40 days until we leave,
> 
> Tom



I wish I could tell you...   I am a beer lover too.  However, I prefer bitter ales.  Darks are sometimes too heavy or malty (sweet) for me.  Mary Beth prefers DARKest beers too.  I am currently in my 5th week of 6 (I Hope) of brewing my own (1st time).  Fermentation is done... just waiting for carbonation to complete.  We keep our house kind of chilly, so the process may take a little longer than expected.  I used a proven recipe (Voodoo Magic) and added a little touch of honey (in lieu of corn syrup) from my neighbor's bee hive.

Anticipation........ It's making me wait.

Another little funny story.  When MB and I were on our honeymoon (1975) at Paradise Island (Bahamas)... the pool had a swim to bar.  I told the BT I wanted a beer and he asked me "Domestic or Imported"  I said "imported" he gave me a Carling Black Label.  Live and learn.


----------



## 2infinityandbeyond

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> Just a quick question for anyone who has been there recently or is there right now, do you know what kind of beer they have on tap in the Green Cabin room?  I am a little bit of a beer snob, the darker the better, thanks in advance for everyones help.
> 
> 40 days until we leave,
> 
> Tom



IIRC, they don't have anything other than the mass produced national brands.  The local Publix offerings weren't much better, though I did find one or two beers from the Florida Brewing Co., which were good but didn't wow me.

http://www.floridabeer.com/0_home.html


----------



## dort

Wish I was at VB right now  , I'm sitting here looking out my window at snow falling  .
I think its time get back on page 1


----------



## MiaSRN62

oh boy....I hear ya dort.  Very cold here....winds whipping......will drop to 22 tonight with 70% of snow showers.   I'm not a happy camper.  Dreamin' of sun and warmth right now........I was just in WDW Feb 4-11 and only the last 2-3 days were really warm.  Even then, the nights got quite chilly (upper 40's).   Earlier in the week it was in the 20's at night !   I need WARM !


----------



## smacky1

I am writing this from our ocean view inn room!!!  This is our first trip to Vero and we LOVE IT!!!  I want to add on points here, but I dont think  DH would go for it.  I can hear the ocean in our room with the door closed.  Today the weather was perfect.  75 with a light breeze.  we spent the day in the pool and are getting ready to go for a walk right now.


----------



## dort

smacky1 said:


> I am writing this from our ocean view inn room!!!  This is our first trip to Vero and we LOVE IT!!!  I want to add on points here, but I dont think  DH would go for it.  I can hear the ocean in our room with the door closed.  Today the weather was perfect.  75 with a light breeze.  we spent the day in the pool and are getting ready to go for a walk right now.



Good for you!!  Enjoy!!! 
I love to leave the door open at night and listen to the waves.
Are you able to get internet service from your room?


----------



## smacky1

dort said:


> Good for you!!  Enjoy!!!
> I love to leave the door open at night and listen to the waves.
> Are you able to get internet service from your room?



We can get wireless internet using DH's laptop and his wireless broadband card.  Im not even sure if the resort offers wireless access.  He pays a monthly fee for his card so we always just use that.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

smacky1 said:


> This is our first trip to Vero and we LOVE IT!!!  I want to add on points here, but I dont think  DH would go for it.



 Fortunately, at least for now, you don't need to own points there unless you want to stay over holidays.  Have a great rest of your trip.

 

BTW everyone... There is a glass bowl on a credenza against the wall behind and next to the stairway in the lobby.  In this bowl you will find sea shells that people have gotten from the beach and they write their names, orgins, and date of visit on them with a marker.  Check it out.


----------



## fers31

I've read that there's a lake onsite for fishing.  Does anyone know what type of fish are in there or what type of bait/lure works best.  I just started getting back into fishing (used to love it when I was a kid.)  Thinking of maybe bringing a pole down there with me.  Anyone know?  If I don't bring a pole, how much are pole rentals?  Thanks


----------



## DisDaydreamer

fers31 said:


> I've read that there's a lake onsite for fishing.  Does anyone know what type of fish are in there or what type of bait/lure works best.  I just started getting back into fishing (used to love it when I was a kid.)  Thinking of maybe bringing a pole down there with me.  Anyone know?  If I don't bring a pole, how much are pole rentals?  Thanks








The lake is across the A1A, but they have a tunnel going under to get to the other side.





I believe I've heard of bass & blue gill.  And I'm not sure about this, but I think I've read someone saying there wasn't a charge.  I know they don't charge for the tennis, basket, or soccer balls for use over there.  Might want to bring your pole to be sure.  I can't imagine anything better than worms.  I'll bet Boppy's right next to the resort would have those.


----------



## backyardponder

Is a fishing license required?


----------



## polyhm83

We are headed to VB in just over 2 weeks My kids want the refillable mugs, we have older ones, so if we get them I would like the new style for 2009. Anybody seen them at VB yet. TIA


----------



## fers31

backyardponder said:


> Is a fishing license required?



Good question.


----------



## Mahusky

No need for a fishing license if you are a hotel guest.


----------



## Jump4Joy8390

polyhm83 said:


> We are headed to VB in just over 2 weeks My kids want the refillable mugs, we have older ones, so if we get them I would like the new style for 2009. Anybody seen them at VB yet. TIA


Yes, they have the new refillable mugs here.  As of a few days ago, they only had them available in the Island Grove Packing Co. behind the counter.  They are still selling the old mugs at Bleachers out by the pool.


----------



## TLPL

Can someone find out about the pin trading activity at VB? It's my new addiction and I want to know if CM trade pins there or not and also pin trading sessions and stuff. Please help! thanks!


----------



## nappingbeauty

my ds, dh and uncle went fishing last year.  no you do not need a license.. but it is catch and release... and they have a "warden" patroling the area offering help and monitoring.  all three boys had a blast.  we loved vero beach.... was a lovely resort!


----------



## nappingbeauty

MiaSRN62 ... we also are from lansdale!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

nappingbeauty said:


> my ds, dh and uncle went fishing last year.  no you do not need a license.. but it is catch and release... and they have a "warden" patroling the area offering help and monitoring.  all three boys had a blast.  we loved vero beach.... was a lovely resort!



Thanks for the confirmation.  Did they get their fishing gear from Eb & Flows?  Did they have to rent or is it loaned?

Thanks.


----------



## nappingbeauty

my aunt and uncle live in clearwater... so when they joined us for a few days... he brought the rods and bait box with him.  i am sorry i dont know for certain... but i do believe they have rods at hanks....i have to tell you... they were catching fish all day... they had so much fun... they went out the next morning also!!! 

laura


----------



## nappingbeauty

whoops... wrong name (hanks) but hopefully you know what i meant!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Can someone find out about the pin trading activity at VB? It's my new addiction and I want to know if CM trade pins there or not and also pin trading sessions and stuff. Please help! thanks!



TLPL....
We were at VB for 8 nights in mid August 2008.   There was pin trading on two afternoons we were there.  Both were at 4:30 pm in the lobby.  They were on Wed and Fri.   Hope this helps !




> MiaSRN62 ... we also are from lansdale!


Nappingbeauty !  Wow....Small World !   Howdy neighbor !!!  Nice to meet ya here on the DIS


----------



## nappingbeauty




----------



## nappingbeauty

MiaSRN62  are you whites road or 4th street pool neighborhood?


----------



## lts862

We will be at VB for our first trip 6/28-7/3.  We have a 6 year old and an 8 1/2 year old.  Any recommendations for two lively kids?  They are looking forward the pool slide and mini golf.

ARe the bugs really bad?  Both of my children are bug magnets and get awful bites.  I will have repellant and try to avoid dawn and dusk.  Any other suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> MiaSRN62 are you whites road or 4th street pool neighborhood?



well....here's the thing nappybeauty.  My official mailing address is "Lansdale".   But I am on the opposite side of 309.  I'm actually in Montgomery Township.  But my kids are still in the North Penn school district.  They went to Bridle Path elementary, Penndale Middle and my youngest is in 10th grade at NPHS.  But I know the White's Road pool area very well as my ds had lots of friends in that neighborhood when he was in middle school.  In face, when my ds was like 16, he had a real nasty bike accident right at the Wendy's there.  We weren't sure whether or not he'd need a skin graft for his cheek, but it healed nicely using a special bandage.   
So anyway.....I'm about a 10 min drive from White's Rd.   I'm over in the area near the New Britian Genuardi's shopping center.    Believe it or not, the post office considers that Lansdale.   If I get a package delivery, I have to cross over 309 to pick it up from the post office despite the fact that the Montgomeryville post office is a mere 30 second drive down the road...go figure


----------



## nappingbeauty

that intersection is very nasty with people pulling in and out of wendy's ... i am so glad to hear your son is ok... very scary.   we live near white's road pool... in fact both kids work there! my kids are at lc , freshman and sr but propbably know mutual people...yes.. .lansdale does have an extended postal mailing area!


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

You guys have been very active, thanks for the beer update and good luck Rob, you will have to let us know how it turns out.  The Florida Brewing is good, I have had their Ebor City Gold and enjoy it very much.

I have a place to let everyone in on, we went here twice last year and had a blast, try to get a table out in the bar area where they have live music.  It is the Riverside Cafe and its right under the 60 bridge, great sunsets.http://www.riversidecafe.com/

We are down to 5 weeks, 35 days from now we are out of here and on our way.

Tom


----------



## MiaSRN62

> my kids are at lc , freshman and sr but propbably know mutual people...yes.. .lansdale does have an extended postal mailing area!



My son dated a girl from LC when he was in middle school and attended one of the Winter Formals there.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I have a place to let everyone in on, we went here twice last year and had a blast, try to get a table out in the bar area where they have live music. It is the Riverside Cafe and its right under the 60 bridge, great sunsets.http://www.riversidecafe.com/



Thanks Tom !  I've added it to the first page restaurant list    Looks like a fun place


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> You guys have been very active, thanks for the beer update and good luck Rob, you will have to let us know how it turns out. The Florida Brewing is good, I have had their Ebor City Gold and enjoy it very much.
> 
> I have a place to let everyone in on, we went here twice last year and had a blast, try to get a table out in the bar area where they have live music. It is the Riverside Cafe and its right under the 60 bridge, great sunsets.http://www.riversidecafe.com/
> 
> We are down to 5 weeks, 35 days from now we are out of here and on our way.
> 
> Tom


I was looking at the menu.....next to the food items are "single" numbers, 6, 8, 11 etc. Would these be the prices? Thanks for posting!


----------



## chickie

> I have a place to let everyone in on, we went here twice last year and had a blast, try to get a table out in the bar area where they have live music.  It is the Riverside Cafe and its right under the 60 bridge, great sunsets.http://www.riversidecafe.com/




Thanks, Tom! This place looks great! Is it far from the resort?

I haven't kept up with this thread very well, but we leave in 2 weeks and 3 days! We'll be there for 2 days before heading over to DW. We have our beach chair/umbrella swap ressies in place and are ready to go!!! This will be our first trip to Vero Beach, and we are really looking forward to seeing everything!


----------



## chickie

One more question, if I may.

Could someone direct me to the latest updated swap listing? I just wanted to make sure that we are on both lists.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## backyardponder

Chickie,  The list is on page 1 of
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2000797

I see you on both lists.


----------



## chickie

Oh, Thank you, Thank you!


----------



## lts862

Vero noob here.  Does anyone know or have a list of items for rent at Ebb and Flo rentals or a copy of a weekly schedule?

Believe it or not, we are 2nd guessing our decision to go to Vero.   We have 2 active kids and a mom and dad who want to relax.  Will there be enough to keep the kiddies occupied?  Any suggestions are appreciated.  The kids will be 8 1/2 and 6.

Thank you!


----------



## lisareniff

8.5 and 6 are perfect ages for VB.  Lots of activities for those ages.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

lts862 said:


> Vero noob here.  Does anyone know or have a list of items for rent at Ebb and Flo rentals or a copy of a weekly schedule?
> 
> Believe it or not, we are 2nd guessing our decision to go to Vero.   We have 2 active kids and a mom and dad who want to relax.  Will there be enough to keep the kiddies occupied?  Any suggestions are appreciated.  The kids will be 8 1/2 and 6.
> 
> Thank you!



Yes, for sure.. Here is the rental rates, but really, you need to see the activity sheets... To follow
















Not sure if you can read them so here is a link to the activity sheets...

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/pp1.gif

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/pp2.gif

I don't think any other resort can offer mom and dad relaxation while watching their kids have a blast like VB.  Seriously.

JMHO.


----------



## TLPL

So many activities all day, remind me of the DCL daily navigator.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> 8.5 and 6 are perfect ages for VB. Lots of activities for those ages.



I agree....it's the teens that I feel they're lacking in activities for.   My kids can handle about 3 nights at VB before getting bored.  

The day that Tropical Storm Faye hit---which was a BAD day----the lobby was alive with activities for little kids.  But all the teens looked bored out of their minds.  Keep in mind the lobby is one of the few places you can get WIFI and it was flooded with dozens of young kids and CM's playing games, singing etc.   I left around 1 pm that day after being told they couldn't accomodate us another night (our flight was cancelled due to the storm).  So maybe sometime after 1 pm the CM's did organize some activities for teens ?  Not sure. 

Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

From Rob's activity list, I see they had pin trading in June too........

So you need to scan the list at check-in and plan if you're interested.  

I think they only offer it 1-2x a week.


Maria


----------



## nappingbeauty

did they help you find other accomadations or just send you on your merry way???


----------



## MiaSRN62

> did they help you find other accomadations or just send you on your merry way???



They did tell me I could call WDW reservations there at the desk, but I went back to the room and called on my cell (it was less noisy because the lobby was taken over by kids.... ).   I was able to get a room at POP for the night.


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

BWV Dreamin said:


> I was looking at the menu.....next to the food items are "single" numbers, 6, 8, 11 etc. Would these be the prices? Thanks for posting!



If I remember the prices were not bad and the happy hour had some great deals, anymore with us it does not matter where we go out to eat when we are on vacation it always cost a hundred dollars.  My Tweener (the middle child and yes that is her actual nickname) always gets a dozen oysters on the half shell for dinner when we are at Vero.  It is pretty funny to hear a 10 year old ask a waitress or waiter "So how do the Oysters look tonight". Then the 6 soon to be 7 year old always has to have Grouper or Salmon, so much for the chicken fingers, grilled cheese and hamburger off the kids meal for us.  I always wonder when I lost control, then the Queen reminds me that I never had it!!!!

Also, the Riverside Cafe is not a bad drive, about 7 miles maybe to Vero and it is right under the bridge that goes over the intercostal on 60.

Tom


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> I agree....it's the teens that I feel they're lacking in activities for.   My kids can handle about 3 nights at VB before getting bored.
> 
> The day that Tropical Storm Faye hit---which was a BAD day----the lobby was alive with activities for little kids.  But all the teens looked bored out of their minds.  Keep in mind the lobby is one of the few places you can get WIFI and it was flooded with dozens of young kids and CM's playing games, singing etc.   I left around 1 pm that day after being told they couldn't accomodate us another night (our flight was cancelled due to the storm).  So maybe sometime after 1 pm the CM's did organize some activities for teens ?  Not sure.
> 
> Maria



Agreed, and I think HHI is a notch up on VB in the category of activities for teens.  Plus there is sooo much more for them to do outside of the resort. 

That said... Boogie boarding can be super fun (and addictive) if you understand how to do it.  Most people let the waves crash behind them and ride the wash to the beach.... boring.  I can show your teens how to RIDE a wave.  That means getting on top of the crest and riding it down to the crash.  It is as much fun (and sometimes scary) as a roller coaster.  It is timing and effort (and luck) to get that thrill ride, but when you get, you get it.  Sometimes you end up like being in a front loaded washer, but that's ok too.  That's when you understand and appreciate the board's tether to your wrist.

We'll be overlapping some days this May with some others.  I would love to help anyone desiring to achieve the thrill.   We have never been to VB in May... so I hope the conditions are good.  I think they will be.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We'll be overlapping some days this May with some others. I would love to help anyone desiring to achieve the thrill. We have never been to VB in May... so I hope the conditions are good. I think they will be.



Hey sounds fun Rob.....we have boogie boarded at VB before.  But would u believe ?  Almost the whole week we were there this past Aug, the ocean was like a pool.  No waves at all.  My 21 yo son was like "mom.....did disney buy the only beach in Florida with no waves ?!"    He had to fly home early due to work committments.   The day after he left, wouldn't u know we got some sweet waves !   In reality...it was Faye making her approach.   Because the day Faye hit, the waves were insane !  

Maria


----------



## Certifiable WDW Nut

Can any one recommend a place to buy fresh seafood to prepare?  I don't get fresh steamed shrimp at home very often so I'm looking forward to having some just to have around as a snack.  

We are heading down to Vero the week of 7/26 and plan on sleeping, eating, drinking, swimming, reading and maybe one other thing.     We can't wait.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

DisDaydreamer said:


> Agreed, and I think HHI is a notch up on VB in the category of activities for teens. Plus there is sooo much more for them to do outside of the resort.
> 
> That said... Boogie boarding can be super fun (and addictive) if you understand how to do it. Most people let the waves crash behind them and ride the wash to the beach.... boring. I can show your teens how to RIDE a wave. That means getting on top of the crest and riding it down to the crash. It is as much fun (and sometimes scary) as a roller coaster. It is timing and effort (and luck) to get that thrill ride, but when you get, you get it. Sometimes you end up like being in a front loaded washer, but that's ok too. That's when you understand and appreciate the board's tether to your wrist.
> 
> We'll be overlapping some days this May with some others. I would love to help anyone desiring to achieve the thrill. We have never been to VB in May... so I hope the conditions are good. I think they will be.


I need a lesson!! Thats what I do, ride the boogie board from the back of the wave to the beach....I need a lesson!! Maybe sometime we'll hook up. Let us know if you have any love bugs in May.....


----------



## lts862

Thank you for all of the replies.  We have decided that we ARE going to keep our ressie.   The kids will have a great time, I am sure.  the beach, a chair and a book and I am all set!!


----------



## mdurette

I have been searching for things to do in the area with my 3YO.  I came across the Bravard Zoo www.brevardzoo.org in Melbourne.  Anyone been there.  It looks like it is on the smaller side of things - which is ok for 3 YO anyway.


----------



## conny264

Has anyone here any Experience with the River Queen Cruises on Sebastian River.I found the link on Captain Hirams site and it looks interesting,if you´re interested in wildlife watching.
Any info would be highly appreciated.Thanks
Conny


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hey sounds fun Rob.....we have boogie boarded at VB before.  But would u believe ?  Almost the whole week we were there this past Aug, the ocean was like a pool.  No waves at all.  My 21 yo son was like "mom.....did disney buy the only beach in Florida with no waves ?!"    He had to fly home early due to work committments.   The day after he left, wouldn't u know we got some sweet waves !   In reality...it was Faye making her approach.   Because the day Faye hit, the waves were insane !
> 
> Maria



I feel his pain.  Last year I had the same thing.... first three days nothing.  The last two salvaged the stay, but even then the waves were nothing to write home about.  Don't know what May will bring.  I hope something.


----------



## scootert

If you're looking for a seafood market, you might try Briana's Seafood -- it's a market and a very casual restaurant.  Prices are pretty reasonable and the food was great.  We just ate at the restaurant, but the seafood in the case looked great.  Here's a link on yahoo with some details:  http://local.yahoo.com/info-14152440-briana-s-seafood-market-cafe-vero-beach


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I came across the Bravard Zoo www.brevardzoo.org in Melbourne. Anyone been there. It looks like it is on the smaller side of things - which is ok for 3 YO anyway


mdurette, 
My dd goes to school in Melbourne.  She has been wanting to go here but hasn't had a car on campus until 2 weeks ago.  So when she goes, I'll have her snap some photos and give us a report.  

Maria


----------



## backyardponder

scootert said:


> If you're looking for a seafood market, you might try Briana's Seafood -- it's a market and a very casual restaurant.  Prices are pretty reasonable and the food was great.  We just ate at the restaurant, but the seafood in the case looked great.  Here's a link on yahoo with some details:  http://local.yahoo.com/info-14152440-briana-s-seafood-market-cafe-vero-beach



Thanks Scooter.  Sounds fishey to me.   We'll give it a try

Anybody know of any Italian markets with good sauces for carry out?


----------



## lisaviolet

Thanks for all the hard work to keep this going.

I'm super excited.  VB March 16-20.  First time.  Last DVC to visit until BLT opens, that is. 

Two weeks to go until I get in the car.  Can't wait.


----------



## mdurette

MiaSRN62 said:


> mdurette,
> My dd goes to school in Melbourne.  She has been wanting to go here but hasn't had a car on campus until 2 weeks ago.  So when she goes, I'll have her snap some photos and give us a report.
> 
> Maria



Thanks Maria - I would appreciate it!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Thanks Maria - I would appreciate it!



You got it.  My daughter just arrived home for spring break tonight, so she won't be back in Melbourne until next weekend.  But I see you won't be at VB until May.....I'm sure she'll visit before then.  

Maria


----------



## Hollowellfam6

We will be at VB on the 31 of May thru June 6 then it's off to the WORLD for a week there.


----------



## Magic08

We are planning to go to Vero in June, the 17th-21st.  We are still trying to get the 18th on points, as we had to recently change our reservations and they were all booked up.  We went here last April and just loved it. . . can't wait to go back!!


----------



## BlakeNJ

Just back from lunch at Shutters.  I am staying south of Vero is Port St. Lucie and decided since I was pretty close, I'd go check out the resort.  It's beautiful!  Even nicer that I expected.  My only disappointment was the beach.  I didn't realize it would not be staffed with a life guard and thought it was a pretty small beach--meaning sand to water.  Do most spend their time at the pool?  Pool was very nice and I know my son would love the water slide! Staff was very friendly.

My daughter (1 1/2) and I stopped in Shutters for lunch. The restaurant was very nice.  They had a Sunday Buffet but I did not stop to look at it since I knew I'd just order off the menu.  I ordered the Turkey Reuben and ordered the kids chicken strips and fries with fruit salad.  The order took a long time--especially considering most were ordering the buffet and our order was a fried order and a sandwhich.  Luckily, my daughter was very well behaved and we just colored together while we waited.  Our server was very nice and brought another soda out wtihout me having to ask.

I was surprised that they didn't take a DVC discount--only Mon-Thur. 

I'd love to bring my family here in the future.  The downtown area looked very nice and I'm sure we would love the rooms.

Enjoy your home resort--it's beautiful!!

Blakely


----------



## kddlm

Balkley:  How long did it take you from Pt St. Lucie to the Vero resort?  I plan to visit some family while we are in Vero and am curious how far it is.


----------



## BlakeNJ

kddlm said:


> Balkley:  How long did it take you from Pt St. Lucie to the Vero resort?  I plan to visit some family while we are in Vero and am curious how far it is.



It took exactly 1 hour door to door.  I am in Port St. Lucie West.  Not a bad ride--just down 95.  You will pass the outlets on your way down to PSL but seeing you are from NJ, like me, it pains me to pay sales tax on clothing!


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Happy March everyone (a day late, sorry), official start of Spring Breaks!!!!

That is the beauty of Vero, you get the sun and fun of FLA without having to deal with all the other crap that goes along with Spring Break.  Our 13 year old just ask me yesterday, when we were talking about Vero, " Dad, when I am college can I get some points to get a week on the beach for Mom and I to go to Vero during my Spring Break ".  I thought that was just awesome, I just hope her attitude never changes.

Have a Great Day, we are 30 days away from leaving for Vero.

Tom


----------



## kddlm

BlakeNJ said:


> It took exactly 1 hour door to door.  I am in Port St. Lucie West.  Not a bad ride--just down 95.  You will pass the outlets on your way down to PSL but seeing you are from NJ, like me, it pains me to pay sales tax on clothing!



You're right about the tax.....I totally agree.  It's only a matter of time here in NJ before they start taxing clothes....we might as well take advantage of it while we can.  I'm literally about 3 min. from some new premium outlets here in NJ and I haven't even been there yet.  Doubt I'll be visiting the ones in FL as well.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> when I am college can I get some points to get a week on the beach for Mom and I to go to Vero during my Spring Break ". I thought that was just awesome, I just hope her attitude never changes.
> 
> Have a Great Day, we are 30 days away from leaving for Vero.



How cool your dd is thinking this way !!!   30 days !  Not long at all Tom  

Blakely....as for the lifeguards at the beach....I could have sworn there were life guards when we were there in August ? I think they just have limited hours.   

Digging out of 10 inches of snow here today in the Philly area.......ugh  


Maria


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> as for the lifeguards at the beach....I could have sworn there were life guards when we were there in August ? I think they just have limited hours.   Maria



I'm afraid there are not life guards on the part of the beach that Disney fronts...

This is an interesting thing... ALL coastal beaches of the U.S. are common public domain.  This is the part between the Ebb & Flow (low and high tide).  So anything beyond the ebb (low tide mark) is no longer common public property.  Might still be Federal claimed property. And any thing inside the flow (high tide) can be private property.  And rarely, if ever, will you find a private entity providing life guards on public property.  Usually it is a government body that provides life guards. Usually Municipal or State.

At Vero Beach in front of our DVC there used to be a life guard station just north (of the property) where the public access point to the beach is.  This may be what you have seen.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for the very detailed explanation Rob....wow......I must have been thinking there were ?  Must have been all that sun and salt water.....sorry if I gave incorrect information.......... 


Maria


----------



## k-wa

Hi all,

New to the thread -- it's fantastic!

My husband and I are going for a quick getaway in May. At some point in the thread, folks mentioned that the inn rooms and villas were getting refurbished. Does anyone have photos they can share?

Thanks!


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

DisDaydreamer said:


> At Vero Beach in front of our DVC there used to be a life guard station just north (of the property) where the public access point to the beach is.



Rob, 

The life guards were at the Wabasso beach access last April, because they came down on their 4 wheeler numerous times to warn people about the rip currents.  I hope they are still there, they were very informative about not only the currents but also the Porteguese (sp) man o wars.  We always check the flags every morning when we go to set up on the beach.

Maria,

Thanks for the sentiments about my daughter, I am lucky enough to have 3 girls who take after their mother.  We have always traveled as a family and I can only hope that it will continue forever.  As far as the snow, been there done that, I think it is gods way of telling us to get out.  Hopefully you guys are done with it for the year, my kids start outdoor soccer here in two weeks and right now it is only 20 degrees (this is a nice day).

K-wa,

Congrats on the half marathon, I also ran it this year and look at my Donald metal everyday as I walk out my door, mainly because my wife has it hanging there.  12,434 people ran this year, and it was awesome, conrats again.

Have a great day everyone,

Tom


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Just got off the phone with a friend of mine and he said that the Ocean was 70 today down in Vero!!!!  That is close to what we swim in at Lake Michigan in August.

Still need it to warm up a little more!!!

Tom


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> Just got off the phone with a friend of mine and he said that the Ocean was 70 today down in Vero!!!!  That is close to what we swim in at Lake Michigan in August.
> 
> Still need it to warm up a little more!!!
> 
> Tom



Sweet!  I can do 70.  Perfect temp for me is 72-76.  Anything over starts getting too warm.  80+ is not refreshing anymore... unless the air temps are in the mid 90's+.  However, Mary Beth prefers 80+ ocean temps.  Beyond my temp preference... My thinking is that if the ocean water is 80+ on the beach then the winds are blowing the gulf stream waters to the shore and the jelly fish and PMOW are likely to be there too.  I don't like them at all.  I'm more afraid of PMOW than sharks (hope the sharks can't read this).

Looking forward to May for us.


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Rob,

I forgot to ask, how did your beer turn out?

Tom


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> Rob,
> 
> I forgot to ask, how did your beer turn out?
> 
> Tom



Hey, Tom,

Funny you should ask.... I'm having a glass right now.  The first bottle (32oz) was too sweet (opened it about five days ago) I made eight bottles and each one gets better.  I think next time I just have to wait a little longer for the yeast to eat up the sugar.  The first glass I poured had trouble making a head, but tonight I almost had the head runneth over.  I have four bottles left now and I am going to put them in the fridge to "cold condition them"... not sure what that really does, but is sounds cool.  Now I have to figure out what it costs to brew at home vs. grocery store.  I'll let you know what comes of that.


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Rob,

You just made me thirsty, I am on the road tonight for work, so usually I try to find a microbrewery, tonight it is going to be New Holland Brewing Company in Holland Michigan.  They have a great Sundog Amber Ale and a Dead Poets Porter, the only positive of traveling for work is that I pretty much know all the Micro Brews in Michigan.  I will raise a glass to your home brew and enjoy your creation.

 

Tom


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> Rob,
> 
> You just made me thirsty, I am on the road tonight for work, so usually I try to find a microbrewery, tonight it is going to be New Holland Brewing Company in Holland Michigan.  They have a great Sundog Amber Ale and a Dead Poets Porter, the only positive of traveling for work is that I pretty much know all the Micro Brews in Michigan.  I will raise a glass to your home brew and enjoy your creation.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom



You're not Tom Sneigowski... are you?


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

No I am not, but if he is in Holland tonight and wants a pint or 2 tell him to look me up. 

By the way this is the first time I have ever replied using my I phone. Pretty cool. 

Tom

I just looked up Tom Sneigowski, wow that is quite a compliment, thank you kind sir, but alas I am just a beer drinking insurance salesman.  Rob, I have to ask, why did you think I was him????


----------



## parlay

I've been lurking for a few months, and want to thank all of you for the wealth of information.  Can you add us to the 2009 roll call?  We'll be there from June 29 - July 5!


----------



## MiaSRN62

I've got ya added parlay !  Glad u are enjoying our thread.....feel free to come out of lurkdome and chat with us sometime.  Will this be your first trip to VB ? 

Awesome Rob....the beer sounds YUM !  Wish I was sitting on the beach right now with a cold one !

Maria


----------



## DisDaydreamer

parlay said:


> I've been lurking for a few months, and want to thank all of you for the wealth of information.  Can you add us to the 2009 roll call?  We'll be there from June 29 - July 5!



Welcome to OUR world


----------



## backyardponder

Just got my Disney Files magazine.  Page 16 discusses upgrades which have been done to VB.  I don't recall seeing anything on this FANTASTIC (Thanks Maria) thread.  Here's a summary:

Kitchen appliances replaced last summer

Carpets, drapes, upholstery and other soft goods replaced this winter.  

It also says that Nemo is in the new shower curtains, giving the mouse some competition in the hidden characters area.

It finally says that the refurbishment effort is scheduled to be completed by now.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> It also says that Nemo is in the new shower curtains, giving the mouse some competition in the hidden characters area.



You know I'll be looking for this in May !!!!  So we should all have new carpets and curtains and all by the time we get there !

Not to steal any thunder from our VB....but doesn't the Hawaii DVC look awesome ?  


Maria


----------



## BWV Dreamin

MiaSRN62 said:


> You know I'll be looking for this in May !!!! So we should all have new carpets and curtains and all by the time we get there !
> 
> Not to steal any thunder from our VB....but doesn't the Hawaii DVC look awesome ?
> 
> 
> Maria


Looks amazing, but truthfully, I am very satisfied with VB. Not sure I would put the dollars out for HI right now.....I can't get to VB enough!


----------



## mdurette

I just noticed their are 2 scheduled launches from NASA while we will be in the area.  One from Kennedy Space Center and one from Cape Canaveral.  Has anyone been at Vero while this has happened - can you get a view from the beach?

I found this on NASA site - are any of these locations close to Vero?

The following are some of the most popular off-site locations for viewing launches from NASA's Kennedy Space Center in Florida:

Along the Indian River on U.S. Highway 1, especially in Titusville.

The Beach Line Expressway, also called State Road 528. The portions of the Beach Line crossing over the Indian River (the Bennett Causeway) and the Banana River are good vantage points.

Off State Road A1A along the Atlantic Ocean in Cocoa Beach.

Jetty Park (321) 783-7111 at Port Canaveral, on the Atlantic Ocean just south of the Cape Canaveral Air Force Station border. Both Space Shuttle and expendable launch vehicle liftoffs can be viewed from here. The park is open all day year-round.


----------



## parlay

MiaSRN62 said:


> I've got ya added parlay !  Glad u are enjoying our thread.....feel free to come out of lurkdome and chat with us sometime.  Will this be your first trip to VB ?
> 
> 
> Maria



This will be our first trip to VB, and we're bringing along our neice(13) and nephew (8), along with our own 3 kids 15, 11, 9.  So if you see 2 really tired adults with 5 kids, that will be DH and I!  Actually VB sounds like a perfect place to relax with kids!  I am really looking forward to the trip!

Rob & Maria, thanks for the welcome!


----------



## drjamba

backyardponder said:


> Just got my Disney Files magazine.  Page 16 discusses upgrades which have been done to VB.  I don't recall seeing anything on this FANTASTIC (Thanks Maria) thread.  Here's a summary:
> 
> Kitchen appliances replaced last summer
> 
> Carpets, drapes, upholstery and other soft goods replaced this winter.
> 
> It also says that Nemo is in the new shower curtains, giving the mouse some competition in the hidden characters area.
> 
> It finally says that the refurbishment effort is scheduled to be completed by now.



A Hidden Nemo?  Sounds fishy to me!

DrJambaTrukiva


----------



## a Really Bad Egg

Okay, so I've been busy and haven't read this thread lately...and I'm lazy and don't want to search for the answer...so thanks to anyone who wants to answer my question. 

Is there wired Internet access in the Inn rooms?

Thanks.


----------



## sweetinmaine

mdurette said:


> I just noticed their are 2 scheduled launches from NASA while we will be in the area. One from Kennedy Space Center and one from Cape Canaveral. Has anyone been at Vero while this has happened - can you get a view from the beach?
> 
> I found this on NASA site - are any of these locations close to Vero?
> 
> The following are some of the most popular off-site locations for viewing launches from NASA's Kennedy Space Center in Florida:
> 
> Along the Indian River on U.S. Highway 1, especially in Titusville.
> 
> The Beach Line Expressway, also called State Road 528. The portions of the Beach Line crossing over the Indian River (the Bennett Causeway) and the Banana River are good vantage points.
> 
> Off State Road A1A along the Atlantic Ocean in Cocoa Beach.
> 
> Jetty Park (321) 783-7111 at Port Canaveral, on the Atlantic Ocean just south of the Cape Canaveral Air Force Station border. Both Space Shuttle and expendable launch vehicle liftoffs can be viewed from here. The park is open all day year-round.


 
If I'm not mistaken these sites are all about an hour north of Vero.  We were fortunate enough in 1976 to be camping at a campground right near Cape Canaveral and watched a satellite go up.  It was pretty awesome.
What are the dates that these launches are going to occur?


----------



## Jump4Joy8390

a Really Bad Egg said:


> Is there wired Internet access in the Inn rooms?



We were there last week and although there was supposed to be wired internet, I couldn't figure out how to connect in our Inn Room.  However, we were able to get free WiFi in our room because we were close to the Green Cabin Room and Lobby, where WiFi is available.


----------



## nappingbeauty

Has anyone ever had the blue glowtini in the green cabin room?  The bartender last summer was kind enough to give us the recipe but I have lost it    Does anyone have the recipe for it?
Laura


----------



## rigsby25

backyardponder said:


> Just got my Disney Files magazine.  Page 16 discusses upgrades which have been done to VB.  I don't recall seeing anything on this FANTASTIC (Thanks Maria) thread.  Here's a summary:
> 
> Kitchen appliances replaced last summer
> 
> Carpets, drapes, upholstery and other soft goods replaced this winter.
> 
> It also says that Nemo is in the new shower curtains, giving the mouse some competition in the hidden characters area.
> 
> It finally says that the refurbishment effort is scheduled to be completed by now.



I did report after my first week in February trip about all the goings on.  The smell of fresh paint was everywhere.  We took the stairs to the 4th floor and kind of peeped in and there was not carpeting in the hallway.  We had a knock on the door twice during our stay for work to be done in our room.  Once they replaced the peep hole, and once they put plastic corner guards by the bathroom.  A quarter of the lobby was blocked off (including the stairway to the Green Cabin Room) and work was just being completed re-finishing the floor.  There were all kinds of painters around and construction noises.  We didn't mind though.


----------



## rigsby25




----------



## mdurette

sweetinmaine said:


> What are the dates that these launches are going to occur?



Here is a schedule:
www.nasa.gov/missions/highlights/schedule.html

I was referencing May 15th and May 20th.

Does anyone know if you can see this from the beach at Vero?


----------



## MiaSRN62

First of all.....a big  to DrJamba !

 rigsby....is the photo you took from 2003 ?  That's the date I see on the pic ?


mdurette, 
I was hoping someone knew the answer about viewing the shuttle launch from VB.  My guess would be you could probably see _something_ ? One year we were at OKW and saw a streak in the sky.  

My dd goes to college in Melbourne which is 30 min north of VB.  She and her friends drove to Cocoa Beach for the last nighttime launch in the fall of 2008.  I had wondered why she and her friends just didn't hang out on the Melbourne beach and she said you could see it much better from Cocoa.  

So not sure how helpful this is....maybe someone with first-hand experience could give better insight ? 

Maria


----------



## bookwormde

Mdurette,

Just so you know only 1 of those 2 launches will occur in May. If the Hubbell repair mission is ready to go it will launch on the 12th, and the second mission will launch on the 13th of June, if the Hubble mission is delayed then the 15th launch will be the one for May.  If you look closely you will see that they are both schedules from the same launch pad.

bookwormde


----------



## mdurette

bookwormde said:


> Mdurette,
> 
> Just so you know only 1 of those 2 launches will occur in May. If the Hubbell repair mission is ready to go it will launch on the 12th, and the second mission will launch on the 13th of June, if the Hubble mission is delayed then the 15th launch will be the one for May.  If you look closely you will see that they are both schedules from the same launch pad.
> 
> bookwormde




Sorry - not sure what you mean.  How can they be the same launch pads when they are different locations?


----------



## rigsby25

The photo was taken between Feb 9 and Feb 13, 2009.  The date stamp on the camera is not right.  My husband got the camera from his sister and he doesn't know how to change it.  He just now promised to ask her.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Sounds good rigsby   Thanks so much for posting it !  Can't wait to get there in May  


Maria


----------



## PamOKW

You will see something from Vero, especially if it's a night launch.  Of course, if you get closer to the Space Center you're viewer will be improved.  

Here's a rough idea....the Ocean Grill uses a shot as their intro

http://ocean-grill.com/~og/intro.html


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi Pam !!!  Long time no see.  Good to see ya pop on the thread.  And thanks for the info.  

 

Maria


----------



## BWV Dreamin

This has been hightly recommended (even by Dean!), and this is on my list. If any of you are going to VB in the next few weeks, and do eat here, please report!!! I'll post a link in case anyone is going to try it...
http://www.verobeachlobstershanty.com/


----------



## MiaSRN62

> BWv Dreamin :This has been hightly recommended (even by Dean!), and this is on my list. If any of you are going to VB in the next few weeks, and do eat here, please report!!! I'll post a link in case anyone is going to try it...
> http://www.verobeachlobstershanty.com/



I'm not going to be at VB until May....but if noone has gone and provided a TR by then, I'll be sure to post.  Because this place looks good (and if Dean recommends it........then that's a plus right there)  


Maria


----------



## Starr W.

BWV Dreamin said:


> This has been hightly recommended (even by Dean!), and this is on my list. If any of you are going to VB in the next few weeks, and do eat here, please report!!! I'll post a link in case anyone is going to try it...
> http://www.verobeachlobstershanty.com/



Okay it's going on my list! 

I'll do a "live VB" trip report in April for you and the others. Besides posting that I'm sitting on my bum in the nice VB swap chairs, I'll keep track of where we eat. Hopefully we can add some more places to the standard list of Capt. Hiram's and Squidlips.

 This is hoping I can pry the laptop out of my eldest's paws. I think DH will be done with his EMBA projects by then.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Starr W. said:


> Okay it's going on my list!
> 
> I'll do a "live VB" trip report in April for you and the others. Besides posting that I'm sitting on my bum in the nice VB swap chairs, I'll keep track of where we eat. Hopefully we can add some more places to the standard list of Capt. Hiram's and Squidlips.
> 
> This is hoping I can pry the laptop out of my eldest's paws. I think DH will be done with his EMBA projects by then.


  Thanks Starr! Can't wait to hear the report...throw some pics in if you can!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I'll do a "live VB" trip report in April for you and the others. Besides posting that I'm sitting on my bum in the nice VB swap chairs, I'll keep track of where we eat. Hopefully we can add some more places to the standard list of Capt. Hiram's and Squidlips.



Yeah....live TR's.  Thanks Starr !  Looking forward to it !


Maria


----------



## cmctammyg

We will be there May 31-June 6.  We are headed to BCV on the 6th.  This is our annual summer trip - can't wait!


----------



## lisareniff

OK, I need a little help from my VB Groupie friends....

Our 11 month window is coming up to reserve a BC for President's Week '10 and I'm not feeling the love.  Perhaps I'm still in recovery from our Pres. Wk '09 do everything in The World trip.  I know our bank account is still in recovery! 

So what should I do??  Reserve it and assume I'll get that beach thang going?  Or hold off and go with a 2 bedroom later??  Or just skip a year and rent off some points???


----------



## MiaSRN62

Omg Lisa....a BC sounds like heaven.........
are u not feeling the love because of the hectic nature of Pres Week in the parks ?   I say reserve the BC and you can always switch later.  But those are so hard to get that I wouldn't wait.  I sometimes think about skipping a year and then I come to my senses !   

At the very least, reserve the BC until you're 100% sure what you want to do.   One of my dreams is to one day stay in a BC.....or a GV at one of the other DVC's.   I just don't have enough points to do that.  Unless I only want to do like a 3 night vacation for the year.... 


cmctammyg.....I've got ya added to the list !


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> At the very least, reserve the BC until you're 100% sure what you want to do.


  Yup... I agree.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

lisareniff said:


> OK, I need a little help from my VB Groupie friends....
> 
> Our 11 month window is coming up to reserve a BC for President's Week '10 and I'm not feeling the love. Perhaps I'm still in recovery from our Pres. Wk '09 do everything in The World trip. I know our bank account is still in recovery!
> 
> So what should I do?? Reserve it and assume I'll get that beach thang going? Or hold off and go with a 2 bedroom later?? Or just skip a year and rent off some points???


Lisa go for the BC!!! Even if its just the two of you....plan nothing while you are there!!! Just do things on the spur of the moment......this is just the type of vaca you need!!!!


----------



## milesjacki

Would love to try this place when we are there Apr 4-11, 
(yes it is finally coming up) 
but do they have a kids menu?
I didn't see one on the linked site 
My youngest only eats chicken fingers or pasta 
if anyone knows , let me know 

jacki


----------



## Maroon

Conny, you could always have it shipped just prior to your arrival ?


----------



## gtrist4life

Down to Single digits!!


----------



## Minnie824

I have a dining question...we'll be going in a couple weeks for 4 nights.  Our DDs are ages 7 and 5.  Is it worth going to Shutters and Sonyas for dinner on different nights?  I already have the character breakfast planned as well. The kids are used to eating out at nicer restaurants, so that I'm not really concerned with for Sonyas, but not sure how similar they are if we should eat at just one or both.  What do you think?


----------



## gtrist4life

I've only eaten at Shutters, so can't comment exactly, but I did look at online menus recently for both Sonya's and Shutters. Shutters has more selections, Sonya's fewer, but what they listed looked very good.

I'd recommend eating at both.  I also thought the casual meals we ate at Bleachers were above average. Didn't eat at the Green Cabin Room, but I think they also have a small menu selection

Have fun and enjoy your vacation!


----------



## rigsby25

If I'm not mistaken, the Green Cabin Room gets their food from either Shutters or Sonya's.  We ordered flat bread pizzas and someone came in with the dinners in plates with covers.  They weren't prepared at the Green Cabin Room.


----------



## DVCconvert

rigsby25 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the Green Cabin Room gets their food from either Shutters or Sonya's.  We ordered flat bread pizzas and someone came in with the dinners in plates with covers.  They weren't prepared at the Green Cabin Room.



That is correct, and the food in Shutters & Sonya's also come from the same single kitchen.  In fact while eating at shutters, you can order off the Sonya's menu if you like.


----------



## MiaSRN62

gtrist4life said:


> Down to Single digits!!



whoo-hoo !   Excited for you !


----------



## lisareniff

MiaSRN62 said:


> Omg Lisa....a BC sounds like heaven.........
> are u not feeling the love because of the hectic nature of Pres Week in the parks ?   I say reserve the BC and you can always switch later.  But those are so hard to get that I wouldn't wait.  I sometimes think about skipping a year and then I come to my senses !
> 
> At the very least, reserve the BC until you're 100% sure what you want to do.   One of my dreams is to one day stay in a BC.....or a GV at one of the other DVC's.   I just don't have enough points to do that.  Unless I only want to do like a 3 night vacation for the year....





DisDaydreamer said:


> Yup... I agree.





BWV Dreamin said:


> Lisa go for the BC!!! Even if its just the two of you....plan nothing while you are there!!! Just do things on the spur of the moment......this is just the type of vaca you need!!!!




Thanks guys.  I came to my senses enough to book the BC for next February.  Called right at 9am this morning and was able to reserve the 5 nights.  I was hoping no one was walking the ressie since it is a school break time, albeit winter time.  The reallocation really hit the BC hard.  They increased the weekdays the maximum of 20%.  

I think my hesitation was that we just got back from a very full and busy WDW trip and I wasn't feeling the need to think about another FL vacation for a while ...... let alone pay for one!  I'm sure by Feb that will be a totally different story.  If we don't start feeling the need to vacation as it get closer I can try to sell the ressie or the points and go another year or time.

We really do love the resort...  Just the plane tickets and rental car during a spring break for the four of us is a bit steep.


----------



## mdurette

lisareniff said:


> We really do love the resort...  Just the plane tickets and rental car during a spring break for the four of us is a bit steep.



Why not skip the car rental?  If you are only going to WDW just use Magical Express and save the $$


----------



## lisareniff

mdurette said:


> Why not skip the car rental?  If you are only going to WDW just use Magical Express and save the $$



We did skip the car with this past trip (and saved us a lot of money!) but next years trip to VB would require one.


----------



## pixierella

I'm a DVC member and will be in VB next month visiting my parents. Would I be able to bring them to the restaurant just for dinner? I don't have to be staying there to have dinner do I?


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I'm a DVC member and will be in VB next month visiting my parents. Would I be able to bring them to the restaurant just for dinner? I don't have to be staying there to have dinner do I?



Hi pixierella.....
I can't imagine why not ?  One can dine at any other disney resort whether staying there or not....whether staying on disney property or offsite for that matter.  
I also have family in the VB/Sebastian area.  My uncle has mentioned he has dined at Disney's VB before.  Not recently though....it's been 4-5 years I believe.  Especially if you make reservations I'd think you'd have no problems.   

Enjoy.......
Maria


----------



## drjamba

I would not think there would be any problem, even at the "guard" post if there was a reservation in hand.

My issue isn't whether one can eat at Sonya's/Shutters, but whether the experience would be worth the effort.  I was perusing the Restaurant Forum trying to find reviews of the two and found what amounted to very unsatisfactory experiences as reported by the posters.  I grant you that some of the reviews have some age to them so I was wondering if a new thread could be started with some frank and more recent reviews of the VB eating establishments?

<expecting to be moved to another topic>

DrJamba
"I prefer to be called eee-vil genius!"


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

drjamba said:


> I would not think there would be any problem, even at the "guard" post if there was a reservation in hand.
> 
> My issue isn't whether one can eat at Sonya's/Shutters, but whether the experience would be worth the effort.  I was perusing the Restaurant Forum trying to find reviews of the two and found what amounted to very unsatisfactory experiences as reported by the posters.




Both Sonya's and Shutters are open to the general public and you actually do not need a reservation to eat here, just let the guard know and they will direct your guests to park out in front of the guard shack.  As far as experieces at Sonya's and Shutters, we have had dinner at both within the last two years and honestly any experience that you read about has to be taken with a grain of salt, because ours was great does not mean everyone elses will be.  When people are given a forum, most often dwell on the negative parts of anyones experience and that is what they write about.  I don't mean to insult anyone at all, but truely life is what you make of it, and just because Mildred and Monty did not like their wait staff, or their tea was tepid and not lukewarm, or the Cabernet was only available in the 05 vintage and not the 04, won't affect my experience.

The bonus, pixierella is that your guests can enjoy the view and beverage of their choice from the Green Cabin also, which IMHO has great flatbreads.

16 days and we are on our way to Vero, Have a Great Monday everyone.

Tom


----------



## drjamba

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> As far as experieces at Sonya's and Shutters, we have had dinner at both within the last two years and honestly any experience that you read about has to be taken with a grain of salt, because ours was great does not mean everyone elses will be.  When people are given a forum, most often dwell on the negative parts of anyones experience and that is what they write about.  I don't mean to insult anyone at all, but truely life is what you make of it, and just because Mildred and Monty did not like their wait staff, or their tea was tepid and not lukewarm, or the Cabernet was only available in the 05 vintage and not the 04, won't affect my experience.
> 
> Tom




Tom,

Well put, and you're right, we (people) tend to dwell on the negative rather than the positive.

If you don't mind, please would you make note of your dining experiences during your upcoming trip and post them to the Restaurant forum with a link here to there (why does Dr. Seuss come to mind?).

Oh and by the way, welcome home!

Dr.Jamba
"I prefer to be called eevil-genius!"
133 days to go!


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

drjamba,

I will try and get something up on here, we have actually made the decision to stay at the resort more this year for dinner instead of heading out every night.  For us to go out to dinner now it is at least $100 everytime, and then we pull the kids away from their friends and all the activities that Vero has to offer.  Not sure if Sonya's or Shutters will make the list, right now it is Squid Lips (Drunken Sweet Potatoe), and the Riverside Cafe (Grouper), along with a cookout across the road.  


Have a great day and will check in soon,

Tom


----------



## DisDaydreamer

I know Bob, Hope, and Lisa saw this, but for those of you who may have missed it.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2116628


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for the link Rob......finally !   Don't have to hover in the hallways with my laptop  


I haven't eaten at Sonjya's ever......and it's been years since we dined at Shutters.  Even though I was at VB last year for a week, we were so darn busy with moving my dd into college and freshman orientation week, that we tended to eat more in Melbourne since that's where her campus is.    We also ate in Sebastian with my relatives who live there.   If we do get a chance to do a sit down meal at Shutters or Sonya's this May, I'll post for sure.  

We did however have the flatbread and crab cakes at the Green Cabin Room.   Flatbread was very good.    I don't recall the crab cakes wow'ing me ?  It's been too long to give a report on these.......I need to go back !!!
The whole reason we went to the Green Cabin Room was for internet (which u can get in there btw).   We really just snacked.  

Maria


----------



## pixierella

Thank you everyone for your replies. My folks are interested in seeing what's so special about DVC and now that my sister and her family and my cousin and her family are also going to be around the same week in VB and I always rave about DVC.... It's something to during the week long Easter trip.


----------



## Arthur27

We'll be at Vero June 7-9, 2009!  Do you have any restaurant advice?  Our boys are ages 5 and 7...

Thanks!


----------



## conny264

Hello
I have a question about driving to Vero.We´ll be staying at POFQ prior to Vero and drive there on a Monday morning.Should we take the 528 and I-95 or is it to full with morning traffic.My guess is,that the Turnpike might be not so full.Am I right?
Any tip would be higly appreciated.
Thanks
Conny


----------



## Sorcerer's Dad

conny264 said:


> Hello
> I have a question about driving to Vero.We´ll be staying at POFQ prior to Vero and drive there on a Monday morning.Should we take the 528 and I-95 or is it to full with morning traffic.My guess is,that the Turnpike might be not so full.Am I right?
> Any tip would be higly appreciated.
> Thanks
> Conny



I live about seven miles from Vero Resort and can say that there have been times that I wish I had taken the turnpike instead of 528 and I-95, because of construction and accidents on I-95. There is considerable construction on I-95 between SR 528 and Palm Bay (Exit 173).  

We usually take I-95 and 528 because it's a bit quicker and also a few dollars cheaper.  I think the turnpike will cost about $4.90 and the time estimate is 2:17.  Going I-95 and 528 is approx $3 and time estimate is 2:03.  Mileage is estimated 110 and 112 miles, respectively.  

We've also taken I-95 to SR 192 and gone across to SR 535 in Kissimmee, when not in any hurry and wanting to save a few dollars.  There are just so many stoplights in Kissimmee and St. Cloud! And they are not synchronized. 

We're planning on going to WDW on 30 Mar for the Flower and Garden Festival and may just take the turnpike to see what it's like.

I would avoid I-95 during rush hour but don't see any problem in taking it between say 0900 and 1500, and the route from I-95 exit 156 at Sebastian to the resort is much more direct than by taking the turnpike. The resort has a Vero Beach mailing address but is in Wabasso.  

Chuck


----------



## Sorcerer's Dad

BWV Dreamin said:


> This has been hightly recommended (even by Dean!), and this is on my list. If any of you are going to VB in the next few weeks, and do eat here, please report!!! I'll post a link in case anyone is going to try it...
> http://www.verobeachlobstershanty.com/



Ate there last Friday 3/13/09 and it was great - as usual. Bit crowded this time of year with snowbirds.  I suggest making reservations and eating during the Early Birds (3-6pm) time period, when complete dinners are offered at very reasonable ($11-$15) cost.  We live in the area and have always left pleased with the meal.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Sorcerer's Dad said:


> Ate there last Friday 3/13/09 and it was great - as usual. Bit crowded this time of year with snowbirds. I suggest making reservations and eating during the Early Birds (3-6pm) time period, when complete dinners are offered at very reasonable ($11-$15) cost. We live in the area and have always left pleased with the meal.


Thanks for the review!!!!! Ok, yes early bird special it will be! Can you still make a reservation during the early bird special time frame?


----------



## Sorcerer's Dad

BWV Dreamin said:


> Thanks for the review!!!!! Ok, yes early bird special it will be! Can you still make a reservation during the early bird special time frame?



Yes you can - enjoy!  And if for other options, there is Mr. Manatee's on the left side of the road as you go from US 1 down to Lobster Shanty.  The URL is http://www.mrmanatees.com/  -  Good "all you can eat specials after 6 pm".


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks Sorcerer Dad for your contributions.....my uncle who lives in Sebastian told me about the 192 route.  True, there are ALOT of lights through Kissimmee and St Cloud, but once you get through them, it's pretty smooth sailing.  We even stopped at a roadside produce stand on 192 as we got closer and purchased some fruit.   We saw several small gators (3 feet long or so), sun'ing on the sides of the road too......

Maria


----------



## conny264

Sorcerer Dad-thank you so much for your detailed answer.I didn´t think the time difference was so big,I only had the mileage.We are planning to start around 8 in the morning(we´re early birds),but if we take 417 to 528 wecan skip the morning traffic of I-4 and the beginning of 528.Well I guess we decide
on the monday morning.
And thanks for posting the toll rates.
Take care
Conny


----------



## conny264

Just read you´re post again,the time difference isn´t too bad.
If you go to visit the Flower and Garden Festival,please tell us how the drive was,thanks in advance and enjoy Epcot.
Take care
Conny


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

I have to tell everyone, that I am not a big fan of Accuweather and their 15 day forcast, we are 13 days from leaving and I don't want 70 degree days!!!

I should probably be thankful for 70 degrees since this was such a brutal winter up here in Michigan, but we definately need better weather in the next couple of weeks.  I know it will change 13 more times before we leave, and we are going to have a good time no matter what, but if anyone has any extra send me some pixie dust for better weather.

I am already having a bad day, just filled out my brackets for the tourny and went with my head and not my heart, by picking Pittsburg to beat my Michigan State Spartans in the finals.  Anywho everyone have a great day, this has to be the best 2 days in the sporting world, so enjoy.

Tom


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> I have to tell everyone, that I am not a big fan of Accuweather and their 15 day forcast, we are 13 days from leaving and I don't want 70 degree days!!!
> 
> I should probably be thankful for 70 degrees since this was such a brutal winter up here in Michigan, but we definately need better weather in the next couple of weeks. I know it will change 13 more times before we leave, and we are going to have a good time no matter what, but if anyone has any extra send me some pixie dust for better weather.
> 
> I am already having a bad day, just filled out my brackets for the tourny and went with my head and not my heart, by picking Pittsburg to beat my Michigan State Spartans in the finals. Anywho everyone have a great day, this has to be the best 2 days in the sporting world, so enjoy.
> 
> Tom


Here ya go...    Oh, I picked Louisville to go all the way, beating Pitt in the finals. Gotta love March madness....


----------



## fers31

I'm a Big East guy but I've got Memphis over UNC.  That's what's great this year.  There are literally 10 teams that have a good shot of winning.  No real dominant team.


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

fers31,

You survived a scare, 10 3s and 35 total points from a backup, that is what makes this the best time of the year!!!!

Have to drive to Indy tonight for a weekend soccer tourny for our oldest, good thing my Spartans are not on until 9:50.

Tom


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> fers31,
> 
> You survived a scare, 10 3s and 35 total points from a backup, that is what makes this the best time of the year!!!!
> 
> Have to drive to Indy tonight for a weekend soccer tourny for our oldest, good thing my Spartans are not on until 9:50.
> 
> Tom


Not to get OT......what a scare with NOVA and 1 pt. win for UCLA!!!! My heart can't take this tourney.....anyone watching the tourney at VB? Does Green Cabin room have tv's?


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

BWV Dreamin said:


> Not to get OT......what a scare with NOVA and 1 pt. win for UCLA!!!! My heart can't take this tourney.....anyone watching the tourney at VB? Does Green Cabin room have tv's?



Yes they do, I know of at least 2 maybe 3.  This will be our 5th year watching the championship game in the Green Cabin.  There isn't any sound, because of the live music, but it is still nice to go outside at halftime and listen to the ocean.

Tom


----------



## backyardponder

We leave for VB in 3 days.  Can't wait to get out of here.  We are taking our 9 year old DGD and a friend of her's.  We fly into MCO arriving at about 4:30 PM.  We are over-nighting at the Embassy Suites Airport on a freebee.  Friday evening we plan to drive over to the Boardwalk and just hang around, probably eating at the Big River Grille.  Saturday AM after breakfast we'll throw on bathing suits under our clothing then head to VB, driving down A1A.

I did not do the on line check in.  I have a 1BR reserved with a request for a room from which we can see the ocean.  From other reports, I didn't want to loose this request on my reservation.  I figure that getting there on a Saturday AM, I should be ok.  Pixie Dust would be appreciated, however.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

For backyardponder.....


----------



## backyardponder

BWV Dreamin said:


> For backyardponder.....



Thanks BWV Dreamin!  I now know we'll get the room we want!


----------



## chickie

We just got back from Vero Beach this weekend (stayed 2 nights on March 14-16th). It was wonderful! We stayed in an OVIR. The view was great! The beach was nice, although the water was a little cold for my taste, but the kids loved it! The pool area is so nice - we actually spent more time here than on the beach. We had a bout with strep throat (our dd), but I took her to an urgent care in the morning and got her on meds right away, and she really didn't miss out on anything. The other family we travelled with got terrible sunburns - never underestimate the power of the Florida sun!!!!
We ate at Shutter's one evening and it was really good. We all had good fish dishes.
On the second night, we drove down to Vero to explore and ended up pulling into a restaurant at the last minute. I wish I could remember the name, but it was awesome! It was a deli, but they had SOOOOO much to choose from. I had a reuben sandwich that was wonderful! The other mom withus got the pot roast dinner and loved it. And the Desserts!!!! We all got the cake sampler to go and just sat on the bed eating cake before going to bed. It wasn't very expensive at all for what we got - I wish I could remember the name. They have several locations, all of which are in Florida. I said I'd highly recommend them here on the boards, but now I don't know the name. Maybe some of you might know what I'm talking about.
Anyway, this is a place we will definitely be coming back to again and again!
We were signed up for both chair swaps, but we never had a chance to use them (with the doctor visit and sunburns). But, they looked really nice, though!
Anyone with a trip coming soon, I know you'll have a great time!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> 3/22 - 3/26 Nocker
> 3/22 - 3/27 grist4life
> 3/28 - 4/3 backyardponder
> 3/29 - 4/4 goldilocks 63
> 3/31 - 4/4 Minnie824



Quite a few there and upcoming !  Hope everyone can report back with a little TR.   Thanks for checking in Chickie !!!  Hope u had a great time 


Maria


----------



## Maroon

It took exactly 1 hour door to door.


----------



## texansue

We're going in June for our first VB trip and I need to rent a full sized crib.  Has anyone here done that at VB?

Thanks!
Sue


----------



## drjamba

And so I must say good bye to the lovely posters on this thread.  Because of a family issue, we had to change our vacation dates and unfortunately, Vero had no vacancies for our new dates.  We are still DVCing, but at Saratoga.  We may pay a visit to a coastal beach as we don't have plans (or tickets) to visit the parks, but, it won't be the same.

I'm staying subscribed and I am looking forward to restaurant reviews of Vero's own eaters as well as any others in the area.

Thank you all for your insights.

Farewell.

The Doctor is out.


----------



## backyardponder

drjamba said:


> And so I must say good bye to the lovely posters on this thread.  Because of a family issue, we had to change our vacation dates and unfortunately, Vero had no vacancies for our new dates.  We are still DVCing, but at Saratoga.  We may pay a visit to a coastal beach as we don't have plans (or tickets) to visit the parks, but, it won't be the same.
> 
> I'm staying subscribed and I am looking forward to restaurant reviews of Vero's own eaters as well as any others in the area.
> 
> Thank you all for your insights.
> 
> Farewell.
> 
> The Doctor is out.



Sorry you had to change your plans.  

"Farewell" sounds so final.  How about "Until we meet on another thread"?

John


----------



## drjamba

backyardponder said:


> Sorry you had to change your plans.
> 
> "Farewell" sounds so final.  How about "Until we meet on another thread"?
> 
> John



Even better!

Until we meet on another thread!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> 3/22 - 3/27 grist4life
> 3/28 - 4/3 backyardponder



Wishing a safe and fun trip to Grist4life and backyardponder !!!






Maria


----------



## Sorcerer's Dad

chickie said:


> We just got back from Vero Beach this weekend (stayed 2 nights on March 14-16th). It was wonderful! We stayed in an OVIR. The view was great! The beach was nice, although the water was a little cold for my taste, but the kids loved it! The pool area is so nice - we actually spent more time here than on the beach. We had a bout with strep throat (our dd), but I took her to an urgent care in the morning and got her on meds right away, and she really didn't miss out on anything. The other family we travelled with got terrible sunburns - never underestimate the power of the Florida sun!!!!
> We ate at Shutter's one evening and it was really good. We all had good fish dishes.
> On the second night, we drove down to Vero to explore and ended up pulling into a restaurant at the last minute. I wish I could remember the name, but it was awesome! It was a deli, but they had SOOOOO much to choose from. I had a reuben sandwich that was wonderful! The other mom withus got the pot roast dinner and loved it. And the Desserts!!!! We all got the cake sampler to go and just sat on the bed eating cake before going to bed. It wasn't very expensive at all for what we got - I wish I could remember the name. They have several locations, all of which are in Florida. I said I'd highly recommend them here on the boards, but now I don't know the name. Maybe some of you might know what I'm talking about.
> Anyway, this is a place we will definitely be coming back to again and again!
> We were signed up for both chair swaps, but we never had a chance to use them (with the doctor visit and sunburns). But, they looked really nice, though!
> Anyone with a trip coming soon, I know you'll have a great time!!!



You must have gone to Too Jays - Wonderful Reuben sandwiches, steak fries, and killer cakes, along with a good assortment of other sandwiches and entrees.  Another of my favorites to eat there is the Shrimp Salad pita. Tomato dill soup is great. About 15 min drive from Vero Beach DVC.

Here's a link to the website http://www.toojays.com/locationsnew/locationlist_tc.html

Vero Beach
Treasure Coast Plaza
555 21st Street
(772) 569-6070
Directions: South side of 21st Street just east of US Highway 1


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Shrimp Salad pita. Tomato dill soup is great.



Yum....thanks for identifying the mystery deli and posting the link Sorcerer's Dad    I'll post the link on page 1 with the other restaurants.......


Maria


----------



## SC Minnie

Wow, looks like we are still the only ones going the week of 4/11.  I wonder if we will have the place to ourselves????


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

MiaSRN62 said:


> Wishing a safe and fun trip to Grist4life and backyardponder !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria



I am with Maria, you guys have a great trip and we will see some of you next Saturday on the 4th!!!!

Tom


----------



## Starr W.

SC Minnie said:


> Wow, looks like we are still the only ones going the week of 4/11.  I wonder if we will have the place to ourselves????



We'll just miss you as we are leaving 4/11, we were there Easter week last yr. 

You might get the Soprano gang that was there Easter week last yr.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Bella Rella, Starr, Minnie......WE NEED TRIP REPORTS!!!! Have great vacations all!!


----------



## polyhm83

Inside the beach cottage


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Thank you polyhm!!!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

VERY NICE Polyhm  !!!   You had a cottage----LUCKY !
I see they got new furniture from the last time I was able to see inside one.  

The whole resort looks absolutely heavenly.......thanks so much for the photos !


Maria


----------



## polyhm83

We had a great time. You will have to excuse the mess in the photos, we had 4 teenagers. The beach cottage was great, it was recently refurbished and we loved it. We had two families of 4 and the space was wonderful.


----------



## MiaSRN62

The new VB cottage sofas look EXACTLY like the new sofa/loveseat I purchased last May.  The color is a little different (mine are a sage green), but other than that....they look identical !

And I'm not seeing any mess ployhm83.....everything looks awesome to me.  I'd love to stay in a BC one day.  How far in advance did u reserve it ?   Are you a VB owner ?


Maria


----------



## SC Minnie

Starr W. said:


> You might get the Soprano gang that was there Easter week last yr.



They were there a couple of years ago when we went. THey would stake out pool chairs with their Soprano's t-shirts every morning. Then 1/2 of them would never show back up.


----------



## kddlm

Anyone know how accurate accuweather.com is for their 15 day forecasts?  I'm able to see the first 2 days of our trip right now.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

polyhm83 - I am wishing my 4 teenagers were that neat!

Great photos!  I am still following y'alls thread even though I'm not going to VB yet.  Looks beautiful!


----------



## chickie

Sorcerer's Dad said:


> You must have gone to Too Jays - Wonderful Reuben sandwiches, steak fries, and killer cakes, along with a good assortment of other sandwiches and entrees.  Another of my favorites to eat there is the Shrimp Salad pita. Tomato dill soup is great. About 15 min drive from Vero Beach DVC.
> 
> Here's a link to the website http://www.toojays.com/locationsnew/locationlist_tc.html
> 
> Vero Beach
> Treasure Coast Plaza
> 555 21st Street
> (772) 569-6070
> Directions: South side of 21st Street just east of US Highway 1




THANK YOU SORCERER DAD!!! I was going crazy trying to remember that name! It's definitely worth the drive to find it! 

Wow! I love the pics of the cottage, too! We never walked over that way to see any of the other buildings, but the grounds are so pretty. Vero Beach has become a new love of mine!


----------



## lisaviolet

polyhm83 said:


> We had a great time. You will have to excuse the mess in the photos, we had 4 teenagers. The beach cottage was great, it was recently refurbished and we loved it. We had two families of 4 and the space was wonderful.



I was there at the same time.  And I probably walked by your cottage and stared with envy!  Lovely.  Thanks so much for the pictures.  They are beautiful.  The second one is breathtaking.  

  Here are mine. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2131600

 Are you in the pool in mine?    I checked yours.  

March Break!  We took over the interstates....... ....eh?


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Are you in the pool?



I was wondering who that poor person getting plummeted by the surf in the ocean is.   That happened to me last Aug !  Had some nice Australian couple pull me out !


Maria


----------



## Anal Annie

AHHHHH!!!  Those pics look absolutely F-A-A-A-B-U-L-O-U-S!!  I cannot wait until we go in August!!  I hope the OVIR's are as nice looking as the cottages!!  I'm already thinking that we'll wish we'd booked more than a 3 night trial!!


----------



## dort

I'm  with you Annie, I can't wait either. I can hear those waves now.  Come on May 3rd!!


----------



## polyhm83

MiaSRN62 said:


> The new VB cottage sofas look EXACTLY like the new sofa/loveseat I purchased last May.  The color is a little different (mine are a sage green), but other than that....they look identical !
> 
> And I'm not seeing any mess ployhm83.....everything looks awesome to me.  I'd love to stay in a BC one day.  How far in advance did u reserve it ?   Are you a VB owner ?
> 
> 
> Maria



We aren't VB owners, we own at SSR, but we booked right at the 7 month window. I was actually very surprised we got it. PS that was my husband in the ocean and he was loving every minute of it


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We aren't VB owners, we own at SSR, but we booked right at the 7 month window. I was actually very surprised we got it. PS that was my husband in the ocean and he was loving every minute of it



Wow....7 months....so there is hope for us non-VB owners to get those Cottages !  Good to know !

Looks like you dh was holding his own in the ocean !   We were there in the ocean the day before tropical storm Faye hit.....I know that ocean got rough.   

Maria


----------



## lisaviolet

MiaSRN62 said:


> Wow....7 months....so there is hope for us non-VB owners to get those Cottages !  Good to know !
> 
> Looks like you dh was holding his own in the ocean !   We were there in the ocean the day before tropical storm Faye hit.....I know that ocean got rough.
> 
> Maria



Isn't that the truth 

I was so sore one night after an hour or so of jumping waves.  At first I thought "what/"  "I didn't workout today".  Then I went "oh"


----------



## lisareniff

Loved your pics of the BC Pollyhm!!   

Q: Were you standing on the counter to get that photo of the livingroom????


----------



## polyhm83

lisareniff said:


> Loved your pics of the BC Pollyhm!!
> 
> Q: Were you standing on the counter to get that photo of the livingroom????



My son actually took that picture and he propably was standing on the counter.


----------



## lisareniff

polyhm83 said:


> My son actually took that picture and he propably was standing on the counter.



Well it's a great pic.  I didn't think of the counter at first and wondered how you got the camera up that high (thinking sticks or pulleys!).   Thank him for me.


----------



## 4forMe

Hi.  I am thinking of renting points for a stay at VB next year.  Is it possible to get any 2 BR units that are ocean view?  Are any of the 2 BR units on higher floors with balconies?  I have no idea of the resort layout for these rooms.  Love all the pics!  It looks like this would be a very relaxing vacation for our family.


----------



## metzger01

MiaSRN62 said:


> First of all.....a big  to DrJamba !
> 
> rigsby....is the photo you took from 2003 ?  That's the date I see on the pic ?
> 
> 
> mdurette,
> I was hoping someone knew the answer about viewing the shuttle launch from VB.  My guess would be you could probably see _something_ ? One year we were at OKW and saw a streak in the sky.
> 
> My dd goes to college in Melbourne which is 30 min north of VB.  She and her friends drove to Cocoa Beach for the last nighttime launch in the fall of 2008.  I had wondered why she and her friends just didn't hang out on the Melbourne beach and she said you could see it much better from Cocoa.
> 
> So not sure how helpful this is....maybe someone with first-hand experience could give better insight ?
> 
> Maria



Yes, you can see it from the beach. Actually, you can even hear it from the beach. It's kind of weird though. Because, the speed of sound is much slower than the speed of light, you don't hear it until about three minutes after liftoff.


----------



## sweetinmaine

We just got back from our first Vero Beach Resort trip and loved it!
We arrived there on the 23rd and left on the 26th.  We had 2 Inn rooms and one ocean view room.  The castmember there said that they had just finished refurnishing the rooms in January and February and that they hadn't been done in years.  Everything was very nice.  The ocean waters were very rough with the first day's tide bringing in and depositing a large number of man o'wars.   The no see-ums that people talk about on these boards never really bothered us.  The temps were in the mid to high 70's.  The days would start out overcast and then clear up and be sunny by noonish.

The bridge (I think they call it Route 512) over to the island is under construction so be prepared for a narrow crossing.   We ate most of our meals at Shutters where we encountered our first 2 unfriendly Disney castmembers.    Aside from them the rest of the trip was very nice.

We'll definitely add VBR onto our next trip!

Right now though we're here at SSR and enjoying the beautiful day here!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Ok, I know this is a total waste of points, but I have been dreaming of staying in a beach cottage. Soooo....I just got put on a waitlist for 3 nights in a beach cottage !!! I need sooo much pixie dust...... the remainder of the week we'll keep the rest of the ressie in an OVIR. This is a looonnnngggg shot, but I feel like rolling the dice! (Oh yeah, just the hubby and me in it!!)


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Will check my calendar and see if I can come help fill the cottage so you don't feel like you are wasting points for the 2 of you. 

Hope you get your waitlist! Those cottages look amazing.


----------



## Anal Annie

BWV Dreamin said:


> Ok, I know this is a total waste of points, but I have been dreaming of staying in a beach cottage. Soooo....I just got put on a waitlist for 3 nights in a beach cottage !!! I need sooo much pixie dust...... the remainder of the week we'll keep the rest of the ressie in an OVIR. This is a looonnnngggg shot, but I feel like rolling the dice! (Oh yeah, just the hubby and me in it!!)



Pixie Dust as requested! 

When are you trying to go??


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Anal Annie said:


> When are you trying to go??



  Wondering the same. Good luck


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Anal Annie said:


> Pixie Dust as requested!
> 
> When are you trying to go??


 I already have a reservation for Oct 11-16, 2009 in an OVIR. Just want to upgrade to a beach cottage for 3 days for my 50th Birthday Celebration!!! Hmmm.....something tells me I may have company!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

4forMe said:


> Hi.  I am thinking of renting points for a stay at VB next year.  Is it possible to get any 2 BR units that are ocean view?  Are any of the 2 BR units on higher floors with balconies?  I have no idea of the resort layout for these rooms.  Love all the pics!  It looks like this would be a very relaxing vacation for our family.



The answer is maybe...

All units have a balcony or porch.

Let's start with the basics.  VB has the INN, 6-cottages, and 3 villa buildings.  The villa buildings have the 1 & 2 bedroom units, and studios.  All units in the villas are actually 2 bdrm units.  There are dedicated and lock-off 2 bedroom units.  The lock-offs split to make a 1 bdrm and a studio.  The villa buildings are three floors so the first request is 3rd floor.

The cottages are on the beach and in some occasions restrict view of the ocean especially when you are not on the 3rd floor of a villa, but not always.

Here is the layout of the resort....






So, to start with you want a "lock-off" unit on the 3rd floor.  Here is a layout of the 2 bedrooms created by Lisareniff.






The villa buildings are "U" shaped with the bottom of the "U" facing the ocean.  You will notice that the dedicated 2 bdrm units are furthest away from the ocean.  In this image the dedicated units are in blue and the lock offs are in pink/purple.

Ok, so that is the basics... 3rd floor, lock-off unit is the request.

Now, if you get lucky and get a unit actually facing the ocean then you will likely get to see it if you are on floor 2+, EXCEPT in building 14 which is almost completely surrounded by vegetation and cottages in front.  So, your next request is bldg 12 or 15.

Once again if you get ocean facing in 12 or 15 you are good to go.  However, 12 and 15 are on the north and south ends of the resort, so if you end up on the side of one of these villas then you want either the north side of 12 or the south side of 15.  This puts you on the outside leg of the villa and having an unobstructed view.  Though, the view is off to the side.

Hope this helps.  I'm not sure what all requests you can make, but bottom line is... Lock-off unit, 3rd floor, bldg 12 or 15, ocean facing, and if not ocean facing, then north leg of 12 or south leg of 15.

Hope that helps... Good luck


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

BWV Dreamin said:


> I already have a reservation for Oct 11-16, 2009 in an OVIR. Just want to upgrade to a beach cottage for 3 days for my 50th Birthday Celebration!!! Hmmm.....something tells me I may have company!



Who wouldn't want a bunch of DIS strangers crashing their birthday party?


----------



## Starr W.

BWV Dreamin said:


> I already have a reservation for Oct 11-16, 2009 in an OVIR. Just want to upgrade to a beach cottage for 3 days for my 50th Birthday Celebration!!! Hmmm.....something tells me I may have company!



You could invite me, I could pre-celebrate my birthday, which is the 17th and help you celebrate the BIG 5-0.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Starr W. said:


> You could invite me, I could pre-celebrate my birthday, which is the 17th and help you celebrate the BIG 5-0.


 Ok, sounds like I'm having a Vero Beach Adoration thread birthday party at the beach cottage!!!!!!!! (Party on Garth!) One small problem.....I have to get the beach cottage first!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Ok, sounds like I'm having a Vero Beach Adoration thread birthday party at the beach cottage!!!!!!!! (Party on Garth!) One small problem.....I have to get the beach cottage first!!!



If, wait.....WHEN you get that BC BWV Dreamin, I will be booking a flight specifically to come down and help you celebrate with Starr and Dory !  So lots of pixie dust on getting that BC soon 


Maria


----------



## Starr W.

MiaSRN62 said:


> If, wait.....WHEN you get that BC BWV Dreamin, I will be booking a flight specifically to come down and help you celebrate with Starr and Dory !  So lots of pixie dust on getting that BC soon
> 
> 
> Maria



Maria, Didn't look at the list, but could we nab both sets of chairs for the celebration? 

I'll do some recon work next week and figure out which BC BWV Dreamin should request when her WL comes in. 

Also I'll check on where we can get the best prices on "liquid refreshments".


----------



## 4forMe

DisDaydreamer said:


> Hope this helps.  I'm not sure what all requests you can make, but bottom line is... Lock-off unit, 3rd floor, bldg 12 or 15, ocean facing, and if not ocean facing, then north leg of 12 or south leg of 15.
> 
> Hope that helps... Good luck



Thank you for the pics of the resort layout and all the information!   This is exactly the type of information I was looking for.  Your information has been very helpful.

I told DH again this morning as I look out the window at 3 inches of snow with more coming that we will NOT be home for Spring Break next year - hopefully we will be at Vero Beach!

Thanks again!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria, Didn't look at the list, but could we nab both sets of chairs for the celebration?
> 
> I'll do some recon work next week and figure out which BC BWV Dreamin should request when her WL comes in.
> 
> Also I'll check on where we can get the best prices on "liquid refreshments".



Sounds like some good stealth detective work planned Starr.  Anything for the "celebration" I say !  

Maria


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Starr W. said:


> Maria, Didn't look at the list, but could we nab both sets of chairs for the celebration?
> 
> I'll do some recon work next week and figure out which BC BWV Dreamin should request when her WL comes in.
> 
> Also I'll check on where we can get the best prices on "liquid refreshments".


 The other set of chairs is "available" that week!!That is too funny!All the stars are falling in place....I hope I get the beach cottage!


----------



## a Really Bad Egg

lisareniff said:


> Here is a google map of VB with restaurants marked...
> 
> DVBR Map with restaurant and store locations



Okay...this map rocks.  Just sayin.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

a Really Bad Egg said:


> Okay...this map rocks.  Just sayin.



Lisa rocks!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

4forMe said:


> Thank you for the pics of the resort layout and all the information!   This is exactly the type of information I was looking for.  Your information has been very helpful.
> 
> I told DH again this morning as I look out the window at 3 inches of snow with more coming that we will NOT be home for Spring Break next year - hopefully we will be at Vero Beach!
> 
> Thanks again!!!



You are welcome... just glad to help


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A couple of questions for the VB experts!  

Do any of the Inn rooms connect?

Is room service only to the Inn rooms or is it available for all of the resort?


My mom surprised me last night with her decision to accompany us on our May trip to WDW and to VB.  She's been staying with us after a broken arm has restricted much of what she can do on her own.  WDW should be ok since we have a 1 Bedroom and it looks like we can rent a power lift chair for her but she'll need a bit more help once we get to VB.  We have an ocean view Inn room booked and I'm thinking about getting a second one for her just so everyone is more comfortable (probably cash although the last time I checked there were some available on points - I just may be out though!  )  Anyhoo - I was checking to see if there was any possibility of a connecting room or if I should look at larger accomodations if available.  I've been dreaming of that ocean view though and would love to try and keep it!


----------



## lisareniff

a Really Bad Egg said:


> Okay...this map rocks.  Just sayin.





DisDaydreamer said:


> Lisa rocks!



  Aw shucks guys!


----------



## lisareniff

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Do any of the Inn rooms connect?



  You are in good shape.  There are connecting inn rooms.  We had a pair on the 4th floor a few years ago.  I believe I counted 7 pairs of connecting OVIRs on the 4th floor (off the map on the back of the door).


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thank you to Lisa and Rob who are a wealth of information 


Maria


----------



## a Really Bad Egg

So I hadn't heard, nor read anywhere (because I've been out of touch) ....but VB has wireless Internet in all the rooms?!

Just got off the phone with the resort and they verified.  Nice!


----------



## Sneaky3

Well  I found this thread while searching.  I just booked today an inn room for next week 4/7/09-4/10/09.  Well the CM told me that I was getting Ocean View I verified with her but right before I hung she told me that I used 30 points for the two nites.  I verified again and she told me Ocean View.  I hung up checked my reservation online and sure enough it is garden view.  Now mind you at this point I am lucky to have just gotten a room  but she told me that both the garden and ocean were available so I had opted for ocean. I emailed them so lets see either way I am happy to be going.  It will be our first time at this resort...


----------



## lisareniff

Yep.  DD just got off my computer so I could check.

The 4th floor of the Inn has 7 pairs of connecting OVIR and 3 pairs of connecting GVIR.

I don't know about the second and third floor but at least you know there are some.


----------



## Disneymom2266

Can anyone tell me where you fly in to for Vero Beach? And, is there a magical express that takes you from the airport to the resort? If you don`t drive there or rent a car, how would you get back and forth? Cab? Limo?     Is it hard to get availability at VB?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lisareniff said:


> Yep.  DD just got off my computer so I could check.
> 
> The 4th floor of the Inn has 7 pairs of connecting OVIR and 3 pairs of connecting GVIR.
> 
> I don't know about the second and third floor but at least you know there are some.



I thought I posted my thanks earlier but don't see it now so I'll try again...

Thanks Lisa!  It sounds like we'd have a good chance of getting connecting rooms.  MS has two nights available on points and 1 on cash and I think I've figured out how to make my points work.  As long as everything else comes together we'll be at VB in a few weeks.


----------



## PamOKW

Disneymom2266 said:


> Can anyone tell me where you fly in to for Vero Beach? And, is there a magical express that takes you from the airport to the resort? If you don`t drive there or rent a car, how would you get back and forth? Cab? Limo?     Is it hard to get availability at VB?



Melbourne FL is the closest commercial airport but flights are often limited.  Orlando and West Palm Beach (PBI) are roughly the same distance -- Orlando to the north and WPB to the south.  There is no Disney transportation.  The best option is to rent a car as that will allow you to leave the resort to explore the area.  If for some reason you don't drive, you'll need to look into a car service to the resort.  I used to have a link with rates but can't find one right now -- figure at least $150 each way from MCO or PBI.


----------



## PamOKW

I've had connecting rooms on both the fourth and third floors....the ones on the fourth floor were larger and on the corners but the third floor ones we just had were great too.  Every time we had only requested to be "near" each other but ended up connecting.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

For those who will be there between 5/3 and 5/8... I will be wearing a lime green baseball cap that I purchased here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-LIME-GREEN-BA...LOT-#-179_W0QQitemZ370126000947QQcmdZViewItem








$6.95 and free shipping.  Hope to meet you there.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> If for some reason you don't drive, you'll need to look into a car service to the resort. I used to have a link with rates but can't find one right now -- figure at least $150 each way from MCO or PBI.



Since my 18 yo dd is a freshman at college in Melbourne and has used shuttles to and from Orlando International, I just happen to have some info on them for anyone interested :

http://www.abusytraveler.com/  ***

http://www.centralfloridashuttle.com/

http://www.floridatransportationservices.com/

http://www.executiveshuttleservice.com/  ***


The ones that have the stars by them are the ones I have used for my dd and thought the service was good.  


Rob.....I'll be looking for the green !  I'm at VB 5/5 to 5/8.   


Maria


----------



## 66Tink

DisDaydreamer said:


> For those who will be there between 5/3 and 5/8... I will be wearing a lime green baseball cap that I purchased here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-LIME-GREEN-BA...LOT-#-179_W0QQitemZ370126000947QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> $6.95 and free shipping.  Hope to meet you there.



We will be checking out on 5/3 and heading up to SSR...sorry to be missing you.  I am planning on getting the LGMH from Home Depot for myself and DD...maybe we will run into you on our way out...I will keep my eyes open for you


----------



## MiaSRN62

> 4/25 - 5/3 Poohgirl
> 5/2 - 5/6 fers31
> 5/3 - 5/7 DisDaydreamer
> 5/3 - 5/13 dort
> 5/5 - 5/8 MiaSRN62
> 5/6 - 5/11 cocinele
> 5/8 - 5/11 pinktales



Here's the potential group from the first page going around the same time.   I don't know if I'll be able to wear a green hat at all times.....but maybe I'll try and wear something green ?  Or some kind of distinguishing DIS/green item.   

Here's my pic if you see me, say "hi" please !  And maybe we can arrange a little impromtu meet with a few of us ?  

Here we (dh, Rob, and dd's Heather and Brittany) are at VB in August :











Maria


----------



## deej696

So I see on the list of amenities BBQ grills.  Anyone ever use them?  I'm assuming they are charcoal?  I dont remember seeing them on our last trip, and this summer we are there for 4 nights so I figured it would be cool to grill steaks one night.  Anyone have any info?


----------



## Kadorto

we're at vb now,,but packing up to head home in the morning.   we have a boogie board and sand toys that we can't fit in our luggage.   If any one wants them send me a pm and I'll let you know where to pick them up


----------



## milesjacki

Hi;

I not savy in posting, trying to figure out how to get kadorto a pm 
but we'd like the boogie board and toys if they are still available 
i have 2 young girls, thanks 

jacki


----------



## milesjacki

thanks


----------



## SC Minnie

jacki- if you click on the name a drop down will come up and you choose Private Message


Anyway, we are heading down on the 11th. Still don't see anyone else on this thread that will be there that week. Really looking forward to this relaxing vacation!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> 3/29 - 4/4 goldilocks 63
> 3/31 - 4/4 Minnie824
> 4/4 - 4/10 Belle and Rella's Dad
> 4/4 - 4/11 Starr W
> 4/4 - 4/11 a Really Bad Egg
> 4/4 - 4/11 milesjacki



Lots of people there this week.....have fun everyone.  Hope it's a nice and relaxing time for you Minnie.  


Maria


----------



## backyardponder

Got back home yesterday after 6 wonderful nights at VB.  

We had our 9 year old DGD with us.  We let her bring a friend.  Things worked out just fine.  The girls had a great time in the pool, doing crafts, in the pool, playing miniture golf, in the pool, watching DVD's and in the pool.  

We did one of the morning nature walks with Mary Ann.  She brought a box of stuff.  Inside of it were snail egg casings.  The next day our DGD found a casing on the beach.  It was from a lightning whelk.  A couple days later we found a small lightning whelk snail on the beach.  It will make a great show and tell for school.

Weather was perfect.  Despite all the rain in the south east US, we were dry almost all the time.  We did have some rain last Sunday AM, and we played miniture golf through it.  

Our room was great.  The pull out couch bed seemed new, in fact, everything seemed new.  One girl slept on the pull out chair one night, but couldn't see the TV from there, so moved to the pull out couch.  

We didn't use the beach chairs and umbrella much.  The girls wanted to be at the pool and, other than collecting shells, didn't want to be at the beach much.

John


----------



## tvwalsh

I am considering a subsidized 50 point contact.   The member fees are just about $1.50 less per point than a non subsidized point contact.

How much more should I expect to pay?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

backyardponder said:


> Got back home yesterday after 6 wonderful nights at VB.
> 
> We had our 9 year old DGD with us.  We let her bring a friend.  Things worked out just fine.  The girls had a great time in the pool, doing crafts, in the pool, playing miniture golf, in the pool, watching DVD's and in the pool.
> 
> We did one of the morning nature walks with Mary Ann.  She brought a box of stuff.  Inside of it were snail egg casings.  The next day our DGD found a casing on the beach.  It was from a lightning whelk.  A couple days later we found a small lightning whelk snail on the beach.  It will make a great show and tell for school.
> 
> Weather was perfect.  Despite all the rain in the south east US, we were dry almost all the time.  We did have some rain last Sunday AM, and we played miniture golf through it.
> 
> Our room was great.  The pull out couch bed seemed new, in fact, everything seemed new.  One girl slept on the pull out chair one night, but couldn't see the TV from there, so moved to the pull out couch.
> 
> We didn't use the beach chairs and umbrella much.  The girls wanted to be at the pool and, other than collecting shells, didn't want to be at the beach much.
> 
> John




Glad you all had a good time.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

tvwalsh said:


> I am considering a subsidized 50 point contact.   The member fees are just about $1.50 less per point than a non subsidized point contact.
> 
> How much more should I expect to pay?



Not sure, but it IS interesting to see now that you know that the Subsidized contracts DO convey that you are interested in buying rather than selling    Good luck with your purchase...  BTW... It interests me now too!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

tvwalsh said:


> I am considering a subsidized 50 point contact. The member fees are just about $1.50 less per point than a non subsidized point contact.
> 
> How much more should I expect to pay?


 Well, a 50 pt. contract, subsidized, just sold for $65/pt. (had all banked pts., and current UY pts). Thought that was yours you were selling...


----------



## a Really Bad Egg

Hey...we are streaming live from Vero Beach this week if you are intersted in watching.

Place is as beautiful as we remember it.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We did one of the morning nature walks with Mary Ann. She brought a box of stuff. Inside of it were snail egg casings. The next day our DGD found a casing on the beach. It was from a lightning whelk. A couple days later we found a small lightning whelk snail on the beach. It will make a great show and tell for school.
> 
> Weather was perfect. Despite all the rain in the south east US, we were dry almost all the time. We did have some rain last Sunday AM, and we played miniture golf through it.
> 
> Our room was great. The pull out couch bed seemed new, in fact, everything seemed new. One girl slept on the pull out chair one night, but couldn't see the TV from there, so moved to the pull out couch.



Thanks very much for your trip report backyardponder.  Glad you had good weather and the kids had lots of fun.   You were in studio ?   Good to know the couches have been replaced.   Feel free to post some pics if you get a chance 

Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Hey...we are streaming live from Vero Beach this week if you are intersted in watching.



Very interested A Really Bad Egg.........how do we do this ?  Do u have a link ?


Maria


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Yes, post the live streaming link!!


----------



## backyardponder

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks very much for your trip report backyardponder.  Glad you had good weather and the kids had lots of fun.   You were in studio ?   Good to know the couches have been replaced.   Feel free to post some pics if you get a chance
> 
> Maria



We were in a 1BR.  Room 1412.  Right next to the pool, especially when we discovered the back gate to the pool area (next to Eb & Flo's).  We were on the first floor with view of bushes...but it was fine.  I really like the large balconys compared to some of the other DVC resorts.

John


----------



## DisDaydreamer

a Really Bad Egg said:


> Hey...we are streaming live from Vero Beach this week if you are intersted in watching.
> 
> Place is as beautiful as we remember it.



Uh, yes.... Thanks for teasing...  Mind telling us how/where/link.  Thanks


----------



## a Really Bad Egg

I hope I don't get kicked...but here it is...

http://www.**********.com/forum/live-video.php


----------



## MiaSRN62

Oh crud.....thanks Bag Egg for trying.  
For some gosh-knows-what-reason.....the site has been filtered.   

Appreciate the effort.....alot of us here would have really enjoyed seeing that.  

Maria


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

I was eagerly awaiting that link too!


----------



## knothead180

DW and I were at VB last week and had a great time!  We had an OVIR, 2427, which is on the north end of the inn.  This picture is a composite panorama that I stitched together from six pictures taken from our balcony.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Ok,  call me ignorant, but why is the link disrupted?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

knothead180 said:


> DW and I were at VB last week and had a great time!  We had an OVIR, 2427, which is on the north end of the inn.  This picture is a composite panorama that I stitched together from six pictures taken from our balcony.



Sweeet... Thanks.    Needing more pics to juice me up for our trip in about 4 weeks.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Hey, A Really Bad Egg... can you try something like Yahoo Streaming... or some other video stream site?  Still not sure why your link was cancelled?


----------



## pixierella

I have a quick question about VB. Do they sell pins there? I'll be in VB visiting family and wanted to stop by and check the place out. And of course feed my Tinkerbell pin addiction if possible.


----------



## knothead180

pixierella said:


> I have a quick question about VB. Do they sell pins there? I'll be in VB visiting family and wanted to stop by and check the place out. And of course feed my Tinkerbell pin addiction if possible.



There were plenty of pins in the gift shop, the Island Grove Packing Company.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Ok, call me ignorant, but why is the link disrupted?



Rob...you're not ignorant.   I learned about the filtering/censor system on DIS years ago.  I had tried to post a link to a great website that shows all the large suites in WDW.   I posted the link and it was filtered.  The mods never told me why.   They keep us in the dark about these things.  My guess, by comparing it to my experience, was there is probably some sort of "issue" that the DIS domain owner (Pete) has with someone or something on that link.  What it is, we'll probably never know.   But this is how DIS deals with their disputes with issues like this.   I can't be much more specific than this unfortunately.  Could be something to do with breaking the DIS rules, competition, soliciting etc.    Some people (often innocently) try to bypass the filter and get in a bit of trouble.   One time I asked if a filtered site could be PM'd to me and even that was filtered.  So no getting around it unless A Really Bad Egg uses another site 

Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

knothead180 said:


> DW and I were at VB last week and had a great time!  We had an OVIR, 2427, which is on the north end of the inn.  This picture is a composite panorama that I stitched together from six pictures taken from our balcony.



VERY nice...thanks for sharing !


Maria


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

knothead180 said:


> DW and I were at VB last week and had a great time!  We had an OVIR, 2427, which is on the north end of the inn.  This picture is a composite panorama that I stitched together from six pictures taken from our balcony.



beautiful picture


----------



## backyardponder

pixierella said:


> I have a quick question about VB. Do they sell pins there? I'll be in VB visiting family and wanted to stop by and check the place out. And of course feed my Tinkerbell pin addiction if possible.



They do have pins there, but the selection isn't huge and they didn't have one pin I wanted.  I was able to find it at the Disney EarPort Store at the Orlando Airport.

They do have DVC pins behind the counter if you ask.


----------



## sheryl0521

Has Vero gotten wireless access in the hotel rooms yet?  I thought I read something about that happening in 2008.

What about flat screen TV's?  Have those made their way over to Vero yet?

Thanks!


----------



## Sorcerer's Dad

Made the trip from Sebastian/Wabasso to Epcot on Tues and came back on Fri the 3rd.

Went via SR 528 and I-95.  I-95 is really bad because of the construction from Palm Bay North.  And the tolls just went up 25 cents each on Sunday the 5th.  Go figure - usage has gone down because of the economy, so they say they have to raise the price to get the same amount of money.  I think even fewer people will use it because of the increase.

I was north of SR 528 at Millenium Mall (I-4 Exit 78/Conroy Rd)  in Orlando prior to heading back to Vero/Sebastian/Wabasso on Friday and the GPS wanted me to take the turnpike.  I should have.  As I said, the traffic was bad on I-95.  

If you are leaving WDW to go to Vero, do consider taking the turnpike to Yeehaw Junction and going into Vero from there on SR 60.  For Info:  Gas is going for $2.01-2.09 gal here right now.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> in Orlando prior to heading back to Vero/Sebastian/Wabasso on Friday and the GPS wanted me to take the turnpike. I should have. As I said, the traffic was bad on I-95.
> 
> If you are leaving WDW to go to Vero, do consider taking the turnpike t



Hi Scorceror's Dad...thanks for the good advice.  I know my daughter used the FL Turnpike when leaving Orlando and going back to college in Melbourne.  She said it's a nicer ride and I agree having done this myself.  

Maria


----------



## backyardponder

sheryl0521 said:


> Has Vero gotten wireless access in the hotel rooms yet?  I thought I read something about that happening in 2008.
> 
> What about flat screen TV's?  Have those made their way over to Vero yet?
> 
> Thanks!



YES.  

When I checked in, the CM did not give me a card with the access code.  When I couldn't get logged in without it, I went back to the front desk and was given one.  I was asked if I was a DVC member.  I assume if you are not, then you get to pay the daily fee.

I was in building 14 and had no problems.  They seemed to have 4 or 5 networks available.  I also picked up one from building 15.

I did have problems with my laptop crashing a few times.  Since I have never had that problem before and I don't have the problem now that I'm home, I have to assume it was caused by the VB network.  

We did have flat screen TV's in our room.  We had a 1BR.  The living room had a mid-sized flat screen.  The bedroom had a smaller one.

John


----------



## sdbz

I normally take 192 from Orlando to Melbourne and then either A1A, US1, or I95 down to DVBR. SR60 and the Turnpike is a lot longer of a trip. The only science to it is avoiding the traffic in Kissimmee, though SR60 in downtown Vero is full of traffic too. I also go to school in Melbourne and actually work at DVBR......


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I normally take 192 from Orlando to Melbourne and then either A1A, US1, or I95 down to DVBR. SR60 and the Turnpike is a lot longer of a trip. The only science to it is avoiding the traffic in Kissimmee, though SR60 in downtown Vero is full of traffic too. I also go to school in Melbourne and actually work at DVBR......



I've taken this route as well....and agree....the Kissimmee/St Cloud traffic is bad....but once u get through it then you're fine.   

It's cool you go to school in Melbourne too---my dd is at FL Tech.   
And you WORK AT DVBR !  very cool.  You can give us some updates on the rehab perhaps ?   What area do u work in ? 


Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I did have problems with my laptop crashing a few times. Since I have never had that problem before and I don't have the problem now that I'm home, I have to assume it was caused by the VB network.



Oh boy...that's not good backyardponder.   Wonder if anyone else has noticed this ?

Maria


----------



## sdbz

I am the tall kid at the Front Desk, and yes FL Tech Marine Bio. The soft goods rehab is all done, and WiFi is in the room as of about a week or two ago. 9.95$ a day for non members.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I am the tall kid at the Front Desk, and yes FL Tech Marine Bio.


Wow !  Small World !   My dd is a freshman at FIT, also majoring in Marine Bio !  I will def look for you when we check-in on May 5.  We're actually staying there for a few days while we move her out of her dorm.  

Glad to hear about the Wifi too 


Maria


----------



## scduckman

I have to pick my brother up at the Orlando Airport on Friday evening at 6:15.  We're headed to Melbourne for the evening before we check in at Vero on Saturday.  We're staying right at I95 & 192.  Would I be better off getting on 192 in Kissimee or taking 528 to I95.

Thanks


----------



## debaudrn

Hi all.  I have great news.  I just booked our summer vacation at Vero Beach!
We just came back from there on 3/26 and now are ready to go back.  I have a one bedroom from 8/16-8/21.  2 nights on points (that's all that was available, it is April already!) and 3 nights cash with DVC discount ($210/night for a one BR).  I waitlisted those 3 nights so keep your fingers crossed for me.   Does anyone know if all the one bedrooms have a sleeper chair? Maria check your PM's please.
Debbie


----------



## MiaSRN62

> 3 nights cash with DVC discount ($210/night for a one BR).



WOW !  I paid $175/night for a studio last August for my son !   $210 is awesome for a 1 bedroom with full kitchen/jacuzzi/washer and dryer.  

To my knowlege, the only DVC's that have the sleep chairs are AKV and BLT.  Unless they were added at VB during the remodel/rehab ?   

FINGERS CROSSED FOR YA !


Maria


----------



## a Really Bad Egg

All,

There is wireless in the rooms.  It's been live for a little over a week and they are having some issues.  Probably why they haven't advertised it much.

Anyway, I don't want to push it on the streaming website...I like the DIS and the other site and don't want to get banned.

I can tell you this, tomorrow's sunrise promises to be gorgeous and my cam is pointed right at it.  If you have a friend on the DIS that knows about the streaming site, perhaps they can help.

Otherwise, just know there are a lot of us keeping our 'eyes on the ears'.


----------



## mdurette

anyone there now or within the next month willing to post the activity sheet for the week?  I am almost a month away from going and am curious about what they will be offering for my 3YO to do.


----------



## k-wa

Does anyone know if Vero has an on-site bakery for ordering celebration cakes?


----------



## Starr W.

MiaSRN62 said:


> WOW !  I paid $175/night for a studio last August for my son !   $210 is awesome for a 1 bedroom with full kitchen/jacuzzi/washer and dryer.
> 
> To my knowlege, the only DVC's that have the sleep chairs are AKV and BLT.  Unless they were added at VB during the remodel/rehab ?
> 
> FINGERS CROSSED FOR YA !
> 
> 
> Maria



We have one in our 2br here Maria.


----------



## Starr W.

a Really Bad Egg said:


> All,
> 
> There is wireless in the rooms.  It's been live for a little over a week and they are having some issues.  Probably why they haven't advertised it much.
> 
> Anyway, I don't want to push it on the streaming website...I like the DIS and the other site and don't want to get banned.
> 
> I can tell you this, tomorrow's sunrise promises to be gorgeous and my cam is pointed right at it.  If you have a friend on the DIS that knows about the streaming site, perhaps they can help.
> 
> Otherwise, just know there are a lot of us keeping our 'eyes on the ears'.



I think I've seen your camera up on the  balcony(it's either you or someone else streaming).

We're over in villa 12 and haven't had much problems with the network. Though we were given the wrong code to start with(one number wrong).


----------



## Starr W.

mdurette said:


> anyone there now or within the next month willing to post the activity sheet for the week?  I am almost a month away from going and am curious about what they will be offering for my 3YO to do.



I'll try to get ours in one of the bags(the packing starts tonight!).


----------



## backyardponder

MiaSRN62 said:


> To my knowlege, the only DVC's that have the sleep chairs are AKV and BLT.  Unless they were added at VB during the remodel/rehab ?
> 
> Maria



We had a sleep chair in our 1BR in building 14 at VB.

John


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We had a sleep chair in our 1BR in building 14 at VB.
> 
> John



Are these new ?  I thought the only "sleep 5" DVC's were AKV and BLT.   If VB one bedrooms are sleep 5, that is really great.  

The Member's handbook says "sleeps 4" and says living room has a queen size sleeper sofa.  So maybe with this new remodel, they added sleeper chairs and now the 1 bedrooms can sleep 5 ?  Can anyone confirm this ? Thanks. 
ps: I tried to check for updates on the Member's site, but it's "down" this morning.  I tried two different browsers and neither could load the DVC site.  

Maria


----------



## a Really Bad Egg

Starr W. said:


> I think I've seen your camera up on the  balcony(it's either you or someone else streaming).



We have a second floor balcony right next to Shutter's.  The cam is pretty obvious when we point it toward the sunrise.  It's kind of hidden when pointed at the lawn.

I think they finally got their wireless issues worked out this past Tuesday.  Has worked flawlessly for us since.

It's been a wonderful vacation here.


----------



## KLR-wlv

Can we assume - or does anyone know for sure - if there are sleeper chairs in the 1 and 2 br - that they are also in the beach cottages? I was going to bring an air mattress since my so my DS and DD didn't have to be together on the sofa bed - but that would be great if they are in the BC as well...


----------



## Starr W.

a Really Bad Egg said:


> We have a second floor balcony right next to Shutter's.  The cam is pretty obvious when we point it toward the sunrise.  It's kind of hidden when pointed at the lawn.
> 
> I think they finally got their wireless issues worked out this past Tuesday.  Has worked flawlessly for us since.
> 
> It's been a wonderful vacation here.



Bingo!


----------



## backyardponder

MiaSRN62 said:


> Are these new ?  I thought the only "sleep 5" DVC's were AKV and BLT.   If VB one bedrooms are sleep 5, that is really great.
> 
> The Member's handbook says "sleeps 4" and says living room has a queen size sleeper sofa.  So maybe with this new remodel, they added sleeper chairs and now the 1 bedrooms can sleep 5 ?  Can anyone confirm this ? Thanks.
> ps: I tried to check for updates on the Member's site, but it's "down" this morning.  I tried two different browsers and neither could load the DVC site.
> 
> Maria



The sleeper chair was new.  The couch also seemed new.  The bed in the couch was in fantastic shape.

It will be interesting if they officially increase their occupancy to 5.  I wonder whether there are any restrictions in the timeshare filings which will prevent them from increasing the number.  

John


----------



## MiaSRN62

> The sleeper chair was new. The couch also seemed new. The bed in the couch was in fantastic shape.
> 
> It will be interesting if they officially increase their occupancy to 5. I wonder whether there are any restrictions in the timeshare filings which will prevent them from increasing the number.
> 
> John



Thank you very much John for this bit of interesting news.  
We recently did an add-on to our OKW membership (back in Sept).  We have always loved VWL/WL, but chose AKV because of the ability to sleep 5 in the one bedroom (we're a family of 5).  So this saves us points.   

I was able to finally log on to the DVC Member site and no changes to the VB 1 bedroom accomodation descriptions have been made.  Still says "sleeps 4" and only mentions the pull out sofa in the living room. 

So John....I think you've announced something pretty new.  Maybe DVD is waiting until the entire VB resort is done it's rehab before announcing this.   Definitely makes a one bedroom much more appealing to me.   


Starr....that's cool you've been able to catch a glimpse of Bad Egg's camera !  Still wish I could figure out which site they are streaming from.  I searched lots of sites......just can't find it.  

Maria


----------



## DisDaydreamer

backyardponder said:


> I wonder whether there are any restrictions in the timeshare filings which will prevent them from increasing the number.
> 
> John



I would think so...  Time will tell.


----------



## sheryl0521

backyardponder said:


> YES.
> 
> When I checked in, the CM did not give me a card with the access code.  When I couldn't get logged in without it, I went back to the front desk and was given one.  I was asked if I was a DVC member.  I assume if you are not, then you get to pay the daily fee.
> 
> I was in building 14 and had no problems.  They seemed to have 4 or 5 networks available.  I also picked up one from building 15.
> 
> I did have problems with my laptop crashing a few times.  Since I have never had that problem before and I don't have the problem now that I'm home, I have to assume it was caused by the VB network.
> 
> We did have flat screen TV's in our room.  We had a 1BR.  The living room had a mid-sized flat screen.  The bedroom had a smaller one.
> 
> John



Great news!  I will be sure to ask for that access card at check-in.


----------



## backyardponder

I have some photos I'd like to post from our VB trip, but can't figure out how to do it.  I've seen instructions but can't find them now.

Anybody able to point me to the instructions?

Thanks,

John


----------



## BWV Dreamin

backyardponder said:


> I have some photos I'd like to post from our VB trip, but can't figure out how to do it. I've seen instructions but can't find them now.
> 
> Anybody able to point me to the instructions?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John


Ok, first you need to upload your photos to a photo hosting website, like Photobucket.com (there are others as well). Its free, create an account, then you can upload your desired pics right from your pc to the website. Once they are uploaded, you will see several little pieces of info under each pic....copy all the info where it says IMG. Then open a reply window in the thread. Above in the top menu you will see a mountain icon. Click on that, delete all info in the url address bar, paste your info in, then preview. You will see your pic there. Just keep adding images. (Be sure the


----------



## mdurette

Starr W. said:


> I'll try to get ours in one of the bags(the packing starts tonight!).



I would appreciate is Starr!  Thank YOu.


----------



## debaudrn

Well we had second thoughts this week so now our travel plans are as follows:
2 nights at AKL in a 1 bedroom. (teens are psyched as we've never stayed here) 8/16-8/18
3 nights at Vero in a 1 bedroom  8/18-8/20
2 nights at Brother-in-laws in Prt St. Lucie (price is right!!!) 8/21-8/23
Some moving around but we've been to WDW at least 20 times so no big deal.
Teens are ok with DisneyQuest & water park (I have passes from a previos trip).  We may not even enter the parks this time. Afterall we were just there last month.

Next topic; if anyone will be at Vero just before or after us ( we are at VB 8/18-8/20) and is interested in a chair swap or share send me a PM. 

Deb


----------



## DisDaydreamer

backyardponder said:


> I have some photos I'd like to post from our VB trip, but can't figure out how to do it.  I've seen instructions but can't find them now.
> 
> Anybody able to point me to the instructions?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John



If you use photobucket as BWV Dreamin suggested you just mouse over the image you uploaded and it will let copy the entire IMG code, then just paste that into your post and you're done.


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Wow, just returned from a week at Vero and everything was great!!!

I cannot believe how hard it is for me to get into work today!!!

Will try and post some of the last weeks activities, and answer questions if anyone would like.

Tom


----------



## MiaSRN62

mdurette said:


> I have been searching for things to do in the area with my 3YO.  I came across the Bravard Zoo www.brevardzoo.org in Melbourne.  Anyone been there.  It looks like it is on the smaller side of things - which is ok for 3 YO anyway.



Hi....I'm following up on this question.   My dd called me Saturday to say she went to the zoo with a friend from school.   She told me the zoo was bigger than she thought and spent 3 hours there to see everything at a leisurely pace.   She sent me her photos and I'll share them with you :



















































































Maria


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi....I'm following up on this question.



Thanks, Maria.  We'll have to check it out on our way from Merritt Island to the resort.


----------



## VLee

I and two grandchildren, ages 9 and 6 will be there soon from June 12 to 15 (Friday to Monday).  This will be our FIRST trip to VB.  My grandson, who will turn 7 in September would love the Turtle Troop and Fishing Fundamentals, which both require age 7.   

Is there a good chance they will let him participate since he will be 3 months short of being 7 years?

Also, is there a character breakfast on weekends and do we need reservations?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Starr W.

VLee said:


> I and two grandchildren, ages 9 and 6 will be there soon from June 12 to 15 (Friday to Monday).  This will be our FIRST trip to VB.  My grandson, who will turn 7 in September would love the Turtle Troop and Fishing Fundamentals, which both require age 7.
> 
> Is there a good chance they will let him participate since he will be 3 months short of being 7 years?
> 
> Also, is there a character breakfast on weekends and do we need reservations?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



I would make a reservation for the character breakfast(Sat. am) as it seems pretty popular with the locals, as I noticed the parking lot filling up last Sat. am.


----------



## Starr W.

I'm back in wet windy OH!

Maria, thanks so much for doing the chair swap. Nice choice and really easy to lug down to the beach. 


I actually managed to remember to bring home the activity sheet!

So if anyone wants to see it drop me a PM and I'll send it your way.


----------



## DisneyWill

We will be at Vero from June 14 -17, 2009.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Welcome back Starr W. and I've got u added to our list DisneyWill


----------



## LocustPoint

I just made reservations for an OVIR at VB for 11/9-11/14.  Can't wait to visit VB for the second time.


----------



## DVCconvert

It's Important to note for new thread readers -- that THIS....IS NOT VB....


----------



## milesjacki

Hi:

Just a few things to share from our wonderful week in VB 4/4 - 4/11.

Flew in to West Palm.  A good 90 minutes ride for my hubby who has a 
lead foot so plan accordingly.

Lemon Tree in downtown VB for breakfast on Sunday was delicious, 
crowded after 10 am. 

Went to Squid Lips on Sunday night.  Had a 30 minute wait, they had a 
Ragtime Band playing the whole time with dancing- it was fun. 
We had big drinks and small appetizers which were delicious.  
they have a kid menu.  The lady from the band came around to all the 
kids and gave them a little egg with a prize in it.  Nice touch.

Thursday night-  Mulligans in Downtown area is KIDS night.  Waited about 30 minutes 
@ 7pm.  Kids night is 5-8 pm.  Balloons, a clown (advertised which 
was seated at the bar drinking the whole time!!!) there but most importantly
kids under 10 eat FREE with adult ordering an entree.  I had Strip Steak 
Special which was very good, my hubby the Blackened Tuna.  

The Majestic movie was advertising specials for Thursday nights but 
we were there on a Tuesday.

Highly recommend the VERO Childrens Book store - but it closes up tight 
by 7 pm during the week.

Good Friday  -  Nino's Cafe in downtown VB.  We had pasta dishes which were OK, but pizzas (which we already had from Orchid pizza that day) 
looked really good.  They had a large takeout business going for pizza
that night. 

For those with kids, see Rita at the pool for craft activities.  My kids really 
enjoyed that and the Un-Birthday party (should sign up at Ebb & Flo's)
at 9 am.  Also, the campfires with SMORES offered on Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Sunday nights were a big hit with my kids. 

We had Room 1417 right off the pool.  It was the lockoff portion of 
a room but was fine for us.  Small flatscreen TV, intermittent internet 
service.  

Also visited the Brevard Zoo, about 40 minutes north.  A nice day for the 
kids, be sure to check out the petting zoo if you have little ones. 

we did the character breakfast on Saturday- made reservations, very nice 
Food served to table family style- eggs, mickey waffles, sausage, bacon 
sweet rolls  

Thanks to Maria, again for the chairs.  They were great!!!!!!

ps.  the CMs were not strict with the ages for kids activities.  My DDs
who was five did many crafts for ages 6+ with assistance from either 
my husband or myself.  

the pool area was packed and there were no chairs by 10 am but we were
there for the busy Easter/Spring break holiday.      

Enjoy everybody.  this was a nice relaxing vacation .....


----------



## kddlm

milesjacki said:


> Hi:
> 
> the pool area was packed and there were no chairs by 10 am but we were
> there for the busy Easter/Spring break holiday.
> 
> Enjoy everybody.  this was a nice relaxing vacation .....



Yes, Pool Chairs were clearly a hard to come by item!!!  Our inn room window overlooked the pool (balcony was a totally different story....GVIR now stands for "garbage view inn room" in our house! I'll post a pic later)....anyway....the CM's would drop their arms at 8:00 am and it was like letting horses out of gates with people running to put towels on chairs.  By 8:30 a.m. it was slim pickens!   I must say though that at 10:00 a.m  the CMs would go around and ask if people were ever seen on some of the chairs with towels on them....if the answer was no, they put a card with a "10" on the chair and came back about a 1/2 hr. later and picked up the stuff that was left if there were still no people.  Amanda at the pool was really good about this, but I did see some others putting cards down, but not coming back....more times than not though, other people looking for chairs would return the card to Eb and Flo's and take the chairs (rightfully so in my opinion).  Thanks to my pool view window, we were lucky enough to get chairs each day!    I'm sure this was due to it being spring break though and probably isn't typical.


----------



## starbox

milesjacki said:


> Also visited the Brevard Zoo, about 40 minutes north.  A nice day for the
> kids, be sure to check out the petting zoo if you have little ones.
> 
> ..



If you have a local zoo membership, be sure to check if Brevard Zoo is on your reciprocal membership list.  I know Atlanta Zoo members have reciprocal priveledges at the Brevard Zoo.


----------



## keliblue

Yahoooooooooo !!  just booked our 3rd trip to Vero  will be there from Oct 16-19 

Bummer I missed the Chair Swap this year  o'well nothing like a little VB sand in my britches


----------



## DisDaydreamer

milesjacki said:


> Hi:



Thanks for the report and some outside of the resort info.  Glad you had a good time


----------



## DisDaydreamer

keliblue said:


> Yahoooooooooo !!  just booked our 3rd trip to Vero  will be there from Oct 16-19



Hey Keli...


----------



## okwmember92

Please add DH and I to VB 5/6-8/09 OVIR.  We love it!

Kim & Dennis


----------



## DisDaydreamer

DVCconvert said:


> It's Important to note for new thread readers -- that THIS....IS NOT VB....



Must be nap time


----------



## friskykitten

My family will be there 5/30-6/1.  Our first visit and in a BC.  We can't wait!


----------



## Starr W.

kddlm said:


> Yes, Pool Chairs were clearly a hard to come by item!!!  Our inn room window overlooked the pool (balcony was a totally different story....GVIR now stands for "garbage view inn room" in our house! I'll post a pic later)....anyway....the CM's would drop their arms at 8:00 am and it was like letting horses out of gates with people running to put towels on chairs.  By 8:30 a.m. it was slim pickens!   I must say though that at 10:00 a.m  the CMs would go around and ask if people were ever seen on some of the chairs with towels on them....if the answer was no, they put a card with a "10" on the chair and came back about a 1/2 hr. later and picked up the stuff that was left if there were still no people.  Amanda at the pool was really good about this, but I did see some others putting cards down, but not coming back....more times than not though, other people looking for chairs would return the card to Eb and Flo's and take the chairs (rightfully so in my opinion).  Thanks to my pool view window, we were lucky enough to get chairs each day!    I'm sure this was due to it being spring break though and probably isn't typical.




I was there 4/4-4/11 (our 2nd Easter trip) and they weren't quite as diligent about going around clearing chairs like they did last yr. I only saw the girl with the cards once all week. No phone messages this year about reserving chairs.

Plus I don't think it was quite as busy as last yr. Parking lot over by Villa 12 was not full, like last yr.

At any resort in FL during Spring Break season you have to play the pool chair game. If you plan on sleeping in, no chair for you.


My boys left the campfire when they sang the Too-De-Ta song. It was a preschool song for them back in the day and now they are 1st/6th graders it was deemed "lame".


----------



## gamomof2

Hi - we're about to visit VB for the first time 5/22-5/24.  We own at SSR and AKV.  We have a studio reserved for DH and myself only.  Teenagers are staying at home.

We're actually booked into 3 reservations at all new places this year.  We're at Villas at Wilderness Lodge in June and Boardwalk in September for the first time.  Trying all new places this year.  After that all we'll have left is HHI and California.

Actually made it through all 54 pages of the thread and had a question.  Does anyone know a list of raw oyster places and also a decent happy hour price for oysters?  

Looking forward to a nice relaxing getaway with hubby.


----------



## ELKHUNTER

Does anyone know if VB is at a high capacity around Dec, 19-20. Just curious we were wanting to stay there a night or two between our WDW cruise and our stay at WDW.

Appreciate any info. Thanks.


----------



## MiaSRN62

ELKHUNTER said:


> Does anyone know if VB is at a high capacity around Dec, 19-20. Just curious we were wanting to stay there a night or two between our WDW cruise and our stay at WDW.
> 
> Appreciate any info. Thanks.



Hi Elkhunter....
I believe spring (march/april) is the busiest....followed by Christmas week starting Dec 24.   But you should be pretty good as far as the resort not being at capacity Dec 19-20.  Book that room soon though just to be safe.  Have a great cruise and stay at VB 


Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Ursula, friskykitten, Locustpoint, okwmember92 and gamomof2....I have u all added on the 1st page.  Enjoy your visits to VB and please try and report back to us how things went !

I thought VB was going to be a steady thing as far as convenienve to my dd's college over the next 3-4 years.  However, she just got accepted as a sophmore transfer student at FSU in Tallahassee !  Yep....dd is officially a Nole girl !   So VB won't be able to be our convenient hang out anymore for move in and out....parent weekends etc.  While we are all ecstatic she got into FSU, gonna miss the east coast in the coming years.   

Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

DVCconvert said:


> It's Important to note for new thread readers -- that THIS....IS NOT VB....




OMG !  Hysterical.....we all knew VB had the turtle walk.....now the newly added GATOR WALK too !    Too funny DVCconvert 

Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

> kddlm : more times than not though, other people looking for chairs would return the card to Eb and Flo's and take the chairs (rightfully so in my opinion). Thanks to my pool view window, we were lucky enough to get chairs each day!



I agree with the removing of towels too.  It's not fair, or polite to leave towels saving chairs while one is down on the beach for hours.   I've had the same beef with people leaving clothes in washer and dryer for HOURS.  

I posted last summer.  A man was VERY irate with me when he discovered I had removed his clothes from the washer.  There are only 3 washers and I think 6 or 8 dryers.  I had a good amount of laundry to do as we were running out of clean clothes.  I paced back and forth from my room on 2nd floor to the laundry room on 4th floor at least 6 times.  After hours of him not returning to removed his wash, I put them on the folding table in the laundry room with a note (sorry...had to remove them as we have waited hours to use washer).   He was drying his clothes when I came back in to remove my clothes out of the washer and got right in my face.  I was on edge and reported this to CM.  They said they would put a sign up, but never did before we left. 

So I'm with you about the chairs and laundry room.  People should be kind to other guests.  

Maria


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

MiaSRN62 said:


> I thought VB was going to be a steady thing as far as convenienve to my dd's college over the next 3-4 years.  However, she just got accepted as a sophmore transfer student at FSU in Tallahassee !  Yep....dd is officially a Nole girl !   So VB won't be able to be our convenient hang out anymore for move in and out....parent weekends etc.  While we are all ecstatic she got into FSU, gonna miss the east coast in the coming years.
> 
> Maria


Congrats to your daughter and too bad it's too far from VB.  I hope you'll find a new place you enjoy when you are there.



gamomof2 said:


> Hi - we're about to visit VB for the first time 5/22-5/24.  We own at SSR and AKV.  We have a studio reserved for DH and myself only.  Teenagers are staying at home.
> 
> We're actually booked into 3 reservations at all new places this year.  We're at Villas at Wilderness Lodge in June and Boardwalk in September for the first time.  Trying all new places this year.  After that all we'll have left is HHI and California.
> 
> Actually made it through all 54 pages of the thread and had a question.  Does anyone know a list of raw oyster places and also a decent happy hour price for oysters?
> 
> Looking forward to a nice relaxing getaway with hubby.



I just wanted to say as much as I love my teenagers I LOVE being at WDW without them with my hubby. I hope you have a great trip! Wow you have almost stayed everywhere! We need some more variety in where we stay. We have only stayed at VWL and OKW (other than pre-DVC) but I would like to try some other places.


----------



## conny264

Just found at the KSC Site,that there is a Shuttle launch scheduled for May 12,1.31 pm ET and a Delta Rocket for the same day.
We will be at Vero from the 11,does anybody know if you are able to see something from the beach?
Thanks in advance
Conny


----------



## DVCconvert

> We will be at Vero from the 11,does anybody know if you are able to see something from the beach?
> Thanks in advance



Absolutely you can. Just look towards the north. One point however, don't get your hearts set on this, as launch dates frequently get changed - 99.9% of the time.  It's usual that the dates announced are that a craft will be launched "not sooner than xx/xx/xx". Should a launch proceed, it's well worth the time to head to the beach (or the outside seating area in the green cabin room) with your camera.  It isn't like seeing it from cocoa or closer, but there's no mistaking it!

HTH


----------



## DisDaydreamer

conny264 said:


> Just found at the KSC Site,that there is a Shuttle launch scheduled for May 12,1.31 pm ET and a Delta Rocket for the same day.
> We will be at Vero from the 11,does anybody know if you are able to see something from the beach?
> Thanks in advance
> Conny



Actually, they are launching TWO shuttles in THREE days (5/12 & 5/15) the week AFTER I will be there 

DW said I could try changing ressies, but I'm too scared I'd end up losing what I already have.  Early May is still peak for VB.

Yes, you can see it from VB.  Not that I have any first hand experience though, just have seen some photos.   I don't recall if either launch is a night launch.  That would be really cool.


----------



## mdurette

Maria - thank for the pics of the Zoo!
That will be a definate for our trip - less than a month to go!!!!!


----------



## twinklebug

DVCconvert said:


> It's Important to note for new thread readers -- that THIS....IS NOT VB....





milesjacki said:


> Also visited the Brevard Zoo, about 40 minutes north.  A nice day for the
> kids, be sure to check out the petting zoo if you have little ones.



Is that the petting zoo to which you refer?


----------



## starbox

MiaSRN62 said:


> However, she just got accepted as a sophmore transfer student at FSU in Tallahassee !  Yep....dd is officially a Nole girl !   So VB won't be able to be our convenient hang out anymore for move in and out....parent weekends etc.  While we are all ecstatic she got into FSU, gonna miss the east coast in the coming years.
> 
> Maria




Congrats to your DD.  I was born and grew up in Tallahassee (was a Nole my freshman and sophmore years of college).  It's a great town to visit and you've got sugar-sand beaches about an hour-two hours away.  St. George Island is really close and is more "wild" like VB - and for a neat place to stay close by try the hotel at Wakulla Springs state park - it was amazing.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks so much Dory and starbox for the congrats on my dd's acceptance into FSU.  Appreciate it.  She liked alot about FL Tech except for the part that it was too small and the campus could be a little too quiet and boring.  She would tell me on weekends, sometimes she was the only one walking across campus to the dining halls for meals.  She got lonely at times (weekends mostly).  When you come from PA and attend school in FL, I think you depend even more so on a fullfilling campus life and she is hoping to get this at FSU.    She told me she'd attend FL Tech basketball games and the team spirit at the school was very lacking.  She'd tell me there was maybe 20 people in the stands cheering on the players.  She came from a large high school, so she is more accustomed to hustle and bustle.  FL Tech just had such a good Marine Bio program & that is why she wanted to go there---also so close to the ocean which she loves.  But we toured the facilities at FSU and we were all impressed with their program as well. 


And I will look up the hotel at Wakulla Springs.  For now, I need one close to campus for 3 night stay in June for orientation.  We stayed at a Comfort Suites nearby in March when we did the tour.  May stay there again, but looking for one a little cheaper (they want $130/night and I'm on a tight budget as a parent of two college kids !).  I would need to be close by because I have to attend informational sessions on campus for two days.   But for more casual visits, I'll check out St George and Wakulla Springs---thanks starbox. 


Maria


----------



## friskykitten

> Just found at the KSC Site,that there is a Shuttle launch scheduled for May 12,1.31 pm ET and a Delta Rocket for the same day.
> We will be at Vero from the 11,does anybody know if you are able to see something from the beach?



We live on the southwest coast of Florida and we are able to watch the launches (daytime or night) from our front yard.  So unless there is major cloud cover that could impede your line of sight you should have no problem seeing the launch from VB.  But as DVCconvert pointed out the launches have a track record of changing dates.  We are going the end of May so I will be excited to hear your May trip report!


----------



## ELKHUNTER

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi Elkhunter....
> I believe spring (march/april) is the busiest....followed by Christmas week starting Dec 24.   But you should be pretty good as far as the resort not being at capacity Dec 19-20.  Book that room soon though just to be safe.  Have a great cruise and stay at VB
> 
> 
> Maria



Thank you for the info.


----------



## maureenann

In June we will be making our first trip to VB..we couldn't get a 1BR, so took an OVIR.  My question..how big is the small fridge?  Big enough to store insulin vials?  Or should we request another?


----------



## milesjacki

yes, the brevard zoo has the petting zoo
as you enter go to your right 
They have the usual crazy goats but they also had 2 small deer.
coming from pa where deer are all over the place, it was nice to 
pet one of these loving gentle creatures.  
They also had aardvarks for petting as long as it is not too 
cold for them to be out.     
jacki


----------



## SC Minnie

maureenann said:


> In June we will be making our first trip to VB..we couldn't get a 1BR, so took an OVIR.  My question..how big is the small fridge?  Big enough to store insulin vials?  Or should we request another?



The fridges aren't full size but are larger than a small dorm size. Roughly 3 ft high and ~2 ft deep.


----------



## keliblue

MiaSRN62 said:


> Ursula, friskykitten, Locustpoint, okwmember92 and gamomof2....I have u all added on the 1st page. Enjoy your visits to VB and please try and report back to us how things went !
> 
> I thought VB was going to be a steady thing as far as convenienve to my dd's college over the next 3-4 years. However, she just got accepted as a sophmore transfer student at FSU in Tallahassee ! Yep....dd is officially a Nole girl ! So VB won't be able to be our convenient hang out anymore for move in and out....parent weekends etc. While we are all ecstatic she got into FSU, gonna miss the east coast in the coming years.
> 
> Maria


 
Don't forget us Maria 

Oct 16-19


----------



## SC Minnie

Got back Fri from a week at Vero- then ended up with a dreaded cold. 

Anyway, the resort was fantastic. Thanks again Maria for the chair swap. We didn't use them too much because to was very windy on the beach but they were great when we did.

We were in the Inn, 2nd floor near the Green Cabin. Wifi was great there. No problems at all. 

Pool chairs were at a premium. We went out at 8 and stayed with our chairs all day. Others didn't and there were many that I didn't see any CM removing items left unattended for long periods of time eventhough there was a sign stating that would be done.

My only issue with the resort is Shutters. Wish they would expand that menu a little. They are now offering Shutters menu outside during lunch just off Sonya's. The CM said they had been doing it for a couple of weeks.


----------



## MiaSRN62

maureenann said:


> In June we will be making our first trip to VB..we couldn't get a 1BR, so took an OVIR.  My question..how big is the small fridge?  Big enough to store insulin vials?  Or should we request another?



Hi Maureenann.....here's a pic of the frig in the Inn rooms :







Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

> milesjacki :They have the usual crazy goats but they also had 2 small deer.
> coming from pa where deer are all over the place, it was nice to
> pet one of these loving gentle creatures.
> They also had aardvarks for petting as long as it is not too
> cold for them to be out.



Now I don't know if this is true or not, but in addition to what Jacki said, my dd also said you could pet the giraffe ?   But they weren't out the day she was there.   So can't confirm that.  


Keliblue.....I've got ya added to the list !




> They are now offering Shutters menu outside during lunch just off Sonya's. The CM said they had been doing it for a couple of weeks.



SC Minnie....thanks so much for the update on the on the Shutters menu 
Sorry u caught a cold....hope you're feeling better soon.  It's bad enough to have to come home with the dreaded "post vacation blues" (I get this every time !).  But having a cold on top of that is just not fair. 


Maria


----------



## maureenann

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi Maureenann.....here's a pic of the frig in the Inn rooms :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria



Thank you! We never stay in any thing smaller than a 1BR so I didn't know if was really small..this will do just fine.  We took the OVIR so that we could finally get to VB!


----------



## tea pot

Hi Maria....Vero Beach Fans
DH and I stayed about 4 nights at VB over Mother's day in 2007.. Loved the resort.... relaxed, friendly, love the pool area, walking the beach in the early AM.. We only had one problem...  LOve Bugs   It must of been a bad year.. I'm not a afraid of bugs, old camper here but this was off the charts. The day we arrived they actually closed down parts of the highway because of them. All the outside activities were D/C you could have any chair you wanted at the pool.  I have pics but I don't want to turn any one off about VB because.. We still want to Go Back.... I'm thinking about doing a park and beach vacation for next May. I noticed that you were doing the same this year so..

Did I just hit a bad year???
When is the Best time to go??
We usually like to visit spring and fall, but would be open to any time that we could still be on the beach.
Have you ever drove across the state to the gulf side from Vero?
MY DD who went to college in St Pete and never came home.... teaches in Tampa so we always try to combine visits..

Any ideas??


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We usually like to visit spring and fall, but would be open to any time that we could still be on the beach.
> Have you ever drove across the state to the gulf side from Vero?
> MY DD who went to college in St Pete and never came home.... teaches in Tampa so we always try to combine visits..



Hi teapot !
I have never been to VB any other time besides Aug (been twice in mid to late Aug).  Never had issues with love bugs except for in WDW in early Oct.  I will find out very soon (15 days !) if VB is infested with the love bugs and report back.  Or maybe some who just came back can let us know how it was ?   
I have driven to the Gulf side from WDW (took like 4.5 hours.  We drove to the northwest area of the Gulf)....not from Vero. We went from Orlando airport to Tallahassee first, then drove another 45 min to the Gulf coast.   My dd is in college(freshman) in FL and plans to get a job there after graduation----pending she can find a job anywhere....lol   But we all plan to relocate there when my youngest graduates high school.  Don't want to pull her out.  So our goal is in 3-4 years to move to FL.   

Maria


----------



## milesjacki

Now I don't know if this is true or not, but in addition to what Jacki said, my dd also said you could pet the giraffe ?   But they weren't out the day she was there.   So can't confirm that.  


Maria, 

Glad you mentioned that.  We bought food to feed the giraffes, 
$4 bucks a pop for Graham crackers for each of us.  Did not even see 
one giraffe!!!!  No, you can't get a refund.
Was told if zoo is busy--- head right to giraffes for feeding otherwise, 
they get too full...
I fed my graham crackers to the fish!!!!
Otherwise, the zoo was nice.
They also have kayaking.

jm


----------



## DisDaydreamer

milesjacki said:


> Maria,
> 
> Glad you mentioned that.  We bought food to feed the giraffes,
> $4 bucks a pop for Graham crackers for each of us.  Did not even see
> one giraffe!!!!  No, you can't get a refund.
> Was told if zoo is busy--- head right to giraffes for feeding otherwise,
> they get too full...
> I fed my graham crackers to the fish!!!!
> 
> jm



Don't forget... Alligators like crackers too.  And a lot more thrilling to be around.


----------



## dort

Bumping back to first page.  Things have been quiet here for the last couple days.
Only eight days till VB for me.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dort said:


> Only eight days till VB for me.



You and Me both....    See you there


----------



## mdurette

3 weeks for me - guess I can start an official countdown!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

I'm coming up soon too !!!  Can't wait !!!!

Maria


----------



## dort

DisDaydreamer said:


> You and Me both....    See you there



Sounds like a plan.    I'll be looking for your green cap.

You too Maria see you there!


----------



## jamaka66

That is so funny because we will be there in 8 days also!


----------



## MiaSRN62

I will try and have something lime green on (shirt, hair scrunchie.....something.....).  If u see me....stop and say "hi" !!! 


Maria


----------



## fers31

7 days for me.  Look for a big guy running after an 18 month old


----------



## tjhsr

11 days left for usVB for 3 nights then off to the SSR.


----------



## dort

MiaSRN62 said:


> I will try and have something lime green on (shirt, hair scrunchie.....something.....).  If u see me....stop and say "hi" !!!
> 
> 
> Maria



I'll look for the matching chairs and umbrella


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I'll look for the matching chairs and umbrella



 You're ON !

Maria


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Can't wait.. not even  a week to go... We've had some real bad days lately with my lack of work and our kids...  MB and I have been asking each other.... Can we really enjoy this?  I hope so...  I love VB and the ocean.  If I don't have my green hat on you will recognize me by being the old man riding waves like an idiot...    Until I can't do it anymore... I will do it.  See you all there.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Sounds like you need a vacation now more than ever!  for a wonderful time for you and your family.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Can't wait.. not even a week to go... We've had some real bad days lately with my lack of work and our kids... MB and I have been asking each other.... Can we really enjoy this? I hope so... I love VB and the ocean.



Hang in there Rob.  I am hoping and praying you and MB can relax and let Vero Beach take away some of that stress you are experiencing.   I think once you get there, VB will work her magic on you.....I'll keep an eye out for you in the waves !


Maria


----------



## BWV Dreamin

DisDaydreamer said:


> Can't wait.. not even a week to go... We've had some real bad days lately with my lack of work and our kids... MB and I have been asking each other.... Can we really enjoy this? I hope so... I love VB and the ocean. If I don't have my green hat on you will recognize me by being the old man riding waves like an idiot...  Until I can't do it anymore... I will do it. See you all there.


 Hang in there Rob!!!  Wishing I were there with all of you in May!! October seems sooooo farrrrr away! Can you post a pic of your one bedroom? So far I can't talk the hubby into anything but OVIR (or a BC!)


----------



## dort

DisDaydreamer said:


> Can't wait.. not even  a week to go... We've had some real bad days lately with my lack of work and our kids...  MB and I have been asking each other.... Can we really enjoy this?  I hope so...  I love VB and the ocean.  If I don't have my green hat on you will recognize me by being the old man riding waves like an idiot...    Until I can't do it anymore... I will do it.  See you all there.



Hey Rob, a stay at Vero will make the you feel better, and yea; you'll enjoy it and go home feeling positive 
Ha-ha you and my DH can ride the waves together  I'll watch.
I can't wait for next Sunday, I'm packed and ready to go.


----------



## disneychic

gamomof2 said:


> Hi - we're about to visit VB for the first time 5/22-5/24.  We own at SSR and AKV.  We have a studio reserved for DH and myself only.  Teenagers are staying at home.
> 
> We're actually booked into 3 reservations at all new places this year.  We're at Villas at Wilderness Lodge in June and Boardwalk in September for the first time.  Trying all new places this year.  After that all we'll have left is HHI and California.
> 
> Actually made it through all 54 pages of the thread and had a question.  Does anyone know a list of raw oyster places and also a decent happy hour price for oysters?
> 
> Looking forward to a nice relaxing getaway with hubby.




Hey Gamomof2, we (DH and I) will be at VB the same time as you 5/22 - 5/25.  It will be our first trip as well!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for beautiful beach weather!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

BWV Dreamin said:


> Hang in there Rob!!!  Wishing I were there with all of you in May!! October seems sooooo farrrrr away! Can you post a pic of your one bedroom? So far I can't talk the hubby into anything but OVIR (or a BC!)



Wishing you were there too... want to meet you some day.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

jamaka66 said:


> That is so funny because we will be there in 8 days also!



Nice to meet a new member "VB" that is.... Hope to see you there...


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dort said:


> Hey Rob, a stay at Vero will make the you feel better, and yea; you'll enjoy it and go home feeling positive
> Ha-ha you and my DH can ride the waves together  I'll watch.
> I can't wait for next Sunday, I'm packed and ready to go.



We're not totally packed yet, but almost... hope to meet you all.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> I will try and have something lime green on (shirt, hair scrunchie.....something.....).  If u see me....stop and say "hi" !!! Maria



See you real soon.......


----------



## MiaSRN62

I'll be looking for you Rob !  6 days and counting here...........

Maria


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> I'll be looking for you Rob !  6 days and counting here...........
> 
> Maria



We're heading down on Friday... and staying in Cocoa for the night so we can visit Merritt Island on Saturday.... then we'll arrive at VB on Sunday. After that, I'll be looking for friends...


----------



## BWV Dreamin

MiaSRN62 said:


> I'll be looking for you Rob !  6 days and counting here...........
> 
> Maria



We need a groupies pic!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> 5/2 - 5/6 fers31
> 5/3 - 5/7 DisDaydreamer
> 5/3 - 5/13 dort
> 5/5 - 5/8 MiaSRN62
> 5/6 - 5/8 okwmember92
> 5/6 - 5/11 cocinele
> 5/8 - 5/11 pinktales





> After that, I'll be looking for friends...



And friends you will find Rob...........and yes....we'll try and get a VB groupies pic !

So what are your plans for Merritt Island Rob ?

Maria


----------



## PamOKW

Wow!  A group of some of my favorite DVC "DIS'ers" all headed to one of my favorite spots......and I won't be there!!  Just stopped by to take a peek at this thread and got a little dose of jealousy.  Have a wonderful time everybody!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> And friends you will find Rob...........and yes....we'll try and get a VB groupies pic !
> 
> So what are your plans for Merritt Island Rob ?
> 
> Maria



Merritt Island is a part of the Cape Canaveral protected lands (NASA).... They have a number of animal sanctuaries and a number of walking and driving tours through the lands.  Our most memorable time was when we came across a Florida Panther just in front of our car... Really cool...  We just love Merritt Island.  Bird galore, plenty of reptiles, and we really, really loved finding Otters.  They are soooo cute and playful.

We're just nature geeks... 

Looking forward to a VB Groupies pic too!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hey Pam !     I always enjoyed our chats about VB (and OKW) in the past.  Wish you were going to be at VB with us !  

Rob...Merritt Island is sounding so neat.  I may want to visit it too now !  

I googled "Merritt Island" and got the official visitor's guide.  While reading through the guide, couldn't help but notice that my dd's college is on the places to visit :
_F.I.T. Botanical Gardennique 
150 W. University Blvd. 
Melbourne FL 32901 
 (321)674-8000 
Call for days and hours of operation 
Admission Charged 
Located on the outskirts of the Florida Institute of Technology, Melbourne campus, this gardennique is a one-mile paved trail that winds its way through some 300 species of palms, fern and tropical foliage. Included in the gardennique is Brevard County's oldest one-room schoolhouse, built in 1883. You can pick up a Botanical Garden Plant Guide and Nature Trail map at the adjacent Evans Library. _

Anyway....lots to explore in the Merritt Island area..........

Maria


----------



## deej696

Rob have a great trip, try to relax and ride those waves till your arms and legs wont let you anymore


----------



## backyardponder

Wow, I sure wish I could go back and join you all there.

John


----------



## dort

Rob.. have a safe trip down to VB, and Merritt Island does sound like a neat place to visit .  Might have to pull ourselves away from the beach one day to check it out.


----------



## fers31

Oooooh......down to 2 days!  Looking forward to this.  I don't own any lime green though.  Hopefully someone will find me.  Dark hair, bigger guy, chasing the 18 month old.  In case someone wants to find me....my name is Scott.  My kid's name is Trent.  Look for the dad yelling "Trent...don't eat the sand!"  If I'm wearing a hat, it will be an all white hat with a white "R" on it (Rutgers).  Most of my shirts are Tommy or Nautica so you can look for that too.  Hope to meet you guys.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

deej696 said:


> Rob have a great trip, try to relax and ride those waves till your arms and legs wont let you anymore



Damn right... Temps will be around 75 degrees... good for me and not good for jelly fish.  or the dreaded POM.  Just me and the sharks...  We can get along as long as they don't mistaken me for an injured fish....  I am soooo happy to be going tomorrow....  As always I end my fun when my body can't do it anymore... 

Thanks for the encouragement... It is helping right now


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dort said:


> Rob.. have a safe trip down to VB, and Merritt Island does sound like a neat place to visit .  Might have to pull ourselves away from the beach one day to check it out.



Sooooo.... "dort"  what do I call you when I find you?  How do I recognize you?  PM me if you prefer... 

And 

5/6 - 5/8 okwmember92
5/6 - 5/11 cocinele

How do we recognize you all....


----------



## DVCconvert

Rob - I won't be there until November -- But I hope you have a great and relaxing visit!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

OK, everyone... we're heading out tomorrow morning and will be in VB Sunday morning.  I am so happy to be going to VB.  Looking forward to meeting everyone.  Happy, happy, happy......


----------



## dort

DisDaydreamer said:


> Sooooo.... "dort"  what do I call you when I find you?  How do I recognize you?  PM me if you prefer...
> 
> And
> 
> 5/6 - 5/8 okwmember92
> 5/6 - 5/11 cocinele
> 
> How do we recognize you all....



You can call me "deb" .  I'll PM you when we get to VB on Sunday.  Have a safe trip.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

DVCconvert said:


> Rob - I won't be there until November -- But I hope you have a great and relaxing visit!



November is a good time to come.... would like to meet you...  maybe in the future...


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dort said:


> You can call me "deb" .  I'll PM you when we get to VB on Sunday.  Have a safe trip.



Hey Deb... you have a safe trip too.   See you there.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Yeah Rob !  

Glad you're are able to lay your troubles down for a bit and look forward to having fun at VB !!!!   I'll be there on Tues !  Our plane lands at 3 pm in Orlando....so should be at VB by 5 pm'ish !   You know my name...feel free to look us up !  We have an OVIR.   

See you there !!!!  

Maria


----------



## dort

MiaSRN62 said:


> Yeah Rob !
> 
> Glad you're are able to lay your troubles down for a bit and look forward to having fun at VB !!!!   I'll be there on Tues !  Our plane lands at 3 pm in Orlando....so should be at VB by 5 pm'ish !   You know my name...feel free to look us up !  We have an OVIR.
> 
> See you there !!!!
> 
> Maria



Hey Maria...
deb here, DH and i have an OVIR reserved too, maybe we will be neighbors.  I'll look for you.  Have a safe trip.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> Yeah Rob !
> 
> Glad you're are able to lay your troubles down for a bit and look forward to having fun at VB !!!!   I'll be there on Tues !  Our plane lands at 3 pm in Orlando....so should be at VB by 5 pm'ish !   You know my name...feel free to look us up !  We have an OVIR.
> 
> See you there !!!!
> 
> Maria



Looking forward to meeting you and any family you have with you...

I'm finally going to meet MiaSRN62.....


----------



## DVCconvert

Deb-Rob-Maria -- you're all gonna have such a great time!!

Pictures...darn it! Pictures!!!!!!!!!!!....we all want PICTURES once you get to Vero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

DVCconvert said:


> Deb-Rob-Maria -- you're all gonna have such a great time!!
> 
> Pictures...darn it! Pictures!!!!!!!!!!!....we all want PICTURES once you get to Vero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



For sure... Consider it done.  I hope to post daily photos... Maybe a few times a day if possible.  Can't wait to share the images.  I am pumped.....  Right now EVERYTHING seems just fine...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Everyone!  In 2 weeks we'll be asleep in our OVIR's on our first trip to VB!    Anyone here think we'll like it?  LOL


----------



## mdurette

We will be there May 17th to 24th with our 3YO daughter.  Wondering if anyone else will be there with a single child that is about the same age?


----------



## Starr W.

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Everyone!  In 2 weeks we'll be asleep in our OVIR's on our first trip to VB!    Anyone here think we'll like it?  LOL



My kids(12&8) would rather go to VB than WDW, and this is just after their 2nd trip!

We really enjoy it, to us it's a week of hang out at the pool/beach and catch up on our reading. The kids enjoy the activities at the resort, swimming and boogie boarding. 

If the weather's iffy, we take a day trip. Drove up to Daytona to see the Daytona 500 museum. 

This is what we tend to do when we go up to Northern MI(substitute Lake Mich. for Atlantic Ocean).

If you get bored easily and like a faster pace, VB will probably dissapoint.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Hey Maria...
> deb here, DH and i have an OVIR reserved too, maybe we will be neighbors. I'll look for you. Have a safe trip.



That would be cool !  Yes !  We originally were going to have dd16 with us.  But she couldn't miss school. So my son will be watching her while we're gone.   So it's just dh and I at VB.  We'll be checking in on 5/5, and I will try and have something lime green on so you'll see me.  

So YEAH !   Rob, Deb and I will meet....anyone else on the list who's down the same time, feel free to join in.  Rob....I forgot what type of room you're in ?  Is it a one bedroom ?   

Let's hope for nice weather !  The weather site I use is calling for low 80's next week in VB.  Hope they're right !!! 


Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Everyone!  In 2 weeks we'll be asleep in our OVIR's on our first trip to VB!    Anyone here think we'll like it?  LOL



Kathy....if you like relaxing....a slower pace.....nature.....the beach.....you'll love Vero Beach !  This resort sort of forces you to slow down and smell the roses.   I always feel like I gotta keep going at WDW.  I can actually really relax at VB.  Read a book on the beach.....listen to the waves.....sit on the rockers on the back porch at night.  Just nice.  Not a reall hoppin' resort.  No big night life.  Just a fun relaxing time.........


Maria


----------



## BWV Dreamin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Everyone! In 2 weeks we'll be asleep in our OVIR's on our first trip to VB!  Anyone here think we'll like it? LOL


 You will LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, the ocean view inn rooms. My husband sits on the porch ALL DAY AND NIGHT unless we are at the pool or ocean. Wish they had more comfy chairs...we usually use the chair swap chairs on the balcony .


----------



## BWV Dreamin

DVCconvert said:


> Deb-Rob-Maria -- you're all gonna have such a great time!!
> 
> Pictures...darn it! Pictures!!!!!!!!!!!....we all want PICTURES once you get to Vero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Yes pictures please!!!!!!!
Here's a link (thank you Rob!) that get's me thru the day sometimes!
http://www.verobeachcam.com/


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Yes pictures please!!!!!!!
> Here's a link (thank you Rob!) that get's me thru the day sometimes!
> http://www.verobeachcam.com/



Yep...love that link too BWV Dreamin !  Will aim for the pics !

Spoke to my dd today.  She said the weather is absolutely heavenly down there today......sunny....low 80's.......

Maria


----------



## friskykitten

conny264 said:


> Just found at the KSC Site,that there is a Shuttle launch scheduled for May 12,1.31 pm ET and a Delta Rocket for the same day.
> We will be at Vero from the 11,does anybody know if you are able to see something from the beach?
> Thanks in advance
> Conny



I stole this from the tripadvisor.com website.  Someone else's picture of a shuttle launch taken from Vero Beach.  This will give you an idea as to what you will be able to see.


----------



## texansue

I'm sorry if this is a dumb question but we're staying for the first time at VB next month.  We're in a dedicated 2-bedroom for one night and then a lockoff 2-bedroom for 6 nights (couldn't get it all the way we wanted).   Do the 2-bedroom villas all face the ocean or do you have to put in a request for that?  Since the trip is just a month away, am I too late to request it?  I'll be happy no matter what but of course would love to see the water from the room. 

Thanks!!
Sue


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Ocean view rooms?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I'm sorry if this is a dumb question but we're staying for the first time at VB next month. We're in a dedicated 2-bedroom for one night and then a lockoff 2-bedroom for 6 nights (couldn't get it all the way we wanted). Do the 2-bedroom villas all face the ocean or do you have to put in a request for that? Since the trip is just a month away, am I too late to request it? I'll be happy no matter what but of course would love to see the water from the room.




Hi Sue....
I hope someone who knows a bit more about this than I responds. 

But when I toured VB (way back in 2000), the DVC sales person took us into a 1 and 2 bedroom villa.  Alot of the views were of trees and thick foliage.  So I think there is a good percentage that do not have ocean views.  I'd guess the higher up you are, the better chance you will have to get a view/glimpse over the trees/foliage/dunes.  I don't think it's too late to "request" an ocean view.  But I can't say for sure what your chances would be.  

Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi again Sue...

Just wanted to post the link to the map that Rob originally posted :
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/VBMap.jpg


My son was in bldg 12 last summer in a studio.   His view was of our room in the Inn.  So his balcony faced the side of the Inn.  So I would definitely request "ocean view/upper floor" for your best chances of getting something of a view. 


Maria


----------



## dort

Just checked in at SW!!  Won't be long now!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

dort said:


> Just checked in at SW!!  Won't be long now!!



Whoo-hoo !  Lucky you !  


Maria


----------



## Melissa

Building 5 rm 1539 is a lock off with an awesome view and b/c it is in the middle of the building the balcony is bigger. I was just there it was great!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DH loves beach vacations and VB is going to be the Disney vacation he thought he would get at WDW.  The very first time I took him to WDW he couldn't believe we weren't just going to sit around the pool!    After the trip he kept telling everyone how crazy I was there....but all he got the crazy looks for thinking you didn't get up and go!  

Thankfully, by the second trip he "got it" for WDW but he still loves the beach so this will be good.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

In case those who are thinking of watching the shuttle launch didn't know it, NASA has moved the launch date up by 1 day to May 11th at 2:01pm.



friskykitten said:


> I stole this from the tripadvisor.com website.  Someone else's picture of a shuttle launch taken from Vero Beach.  This will give you an idea as to what you will be able to see.


----------



## fers31

I'm here right now for the first time in our OVIR.  Weather is beautiful today.  We got here around 2pm so we've been running around, going to the stores, and walking around the resort.  It's very nice here and very laid back.  2 things I noticed though, the beach is VERY small and the surrounding area is "suspect" to put it nicely.  On the way here, I felt like we were driving around a Caribbean island.  Lots of run down stores/houses.  Many boarded up.  Felt like driving though the middle of the Bahamas.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

fers31 said:


> I'm here right now for the first time in our OVIR. Weather is beautiful today. We got here around 2pm so we've been running around, going to the stores, and walking around the resort. It's very nice here and very laid back. 2 things I noticed though, the beach is VERY small and the surrounding area is "suspect" to put it nicely. On the way here, I felt like we were driving around a Caribbean island. Lots of run down stores/houses. Many boarded up. Felt like driving though the middle of the Bahamas.


 You are driving around the town of Sebastian. If you turn left out of the resort, drive about 5-10 miles, you will enter a VERY UPSCALE community of Vero Beach. The resort is not actually in Vero Beach.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Hey all, we're in Titusville now.  Staying at the Best Western.  We spent the day visiting the Merritt Island Wildlife Refuges.  Very sad... the area is experiencing severe drought and most wildlife has relocated or perrished.

We'll be arriving at VB tomorrow morning hoping to snag an early room.  I forgot my lime green cap so I'll be a little harder to pick out of the crowd.  But I'll be hauling around our chairs, umbrella, and my board on a small two wheel cart.

See you real soon


----------



## dort

Made it to VB. Got here at noon, room wasn't ready yet.  Got a pretty decent room on the second floor.

Hey, Rob I'll be looking for you tomorrow.


----------



## fers31

BWV Dreamin said:


> You are driving around the town of Sebastian. If you turn left out of the resort, drive about 5-10 miles, you will enter a VERY UPSCALE community of Vero Beach. The resort is not actually in Vero Beach.



Thanks for the tip.  Probably going to try Lobster Shanty tonight with the wife and kid.  Probably going to be an early dinner if anyone wants to join us there.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Yes...there are some rundown areas around the VB resort (and I agree...you do get a feel like the Bahamas).  My aunt and uncle live in Sebastian too---it's not all rundown.  They live in a $300,000 home which is in a very nice neighborhood too.   But we did see the boarded up homes you mentioned in the general area.   But there are also some spacious mansions not more than 10 min away too.  

Rob...so sad about the drought and Merritt Island.   

It's so neat you, fers and dort are there at the same time !  And I'm less than 48 hours from arrival too 


Maria


----------



## dort

fers31 said:


> Thanks for the tip.  Probably going to try Lobster Shanty tonight with the wife and kid.  Probably going to be an early dinner if anyone wants to join us there.



Hey fers31, what did you think of the Lobster Shanty?  Read a couple good reviews and then a couple not so good reviews 


DH and i were thinking of trying it for dinner of these nights?


----------



## starbox

Looking forward to hearing from ya'll "live" and at Vero!!!  Wondering if anyone will end up in the holy grail.......

I'm a month away and already counting the Mondays till I get back to beach(only three Mondays to go!)


----------



## DisDaydreamer

We're here... Deb (dort) found me, and I found Scott (fers31).  Looking for Maria tomorrow.  Maybe we could get a group pic.  As much effort as I put in to request the best possible 1 bedroom, we have perhaps the worst.  Overlooking the Inn parking from bldg 12 (second floor).  I've come to believe that the requests are filled based on request date.  As many times as we have requested 3rd floor (anywhere) we have never gotten it.  I have to believe that it is due to our 7 month ressie and requests.

Winds are very high today, and the waves are being sheered off.  So today was spent mostly at the pool.

The wireless Internet seems to work just fine.  This unit is obviously renovated with new furniture, carpet, bed, curtains, kitchen appliances, and Tv's.  Both the sofa and a chair in the main area are pull out beds.  I'll try to get some pics to post.  Still there are some maintenance issues here and we will work to make sure they are taken care of before the next guests arrive.

The sun is very strong.  Today they called it "Extreme UV".  Never seen that before.  The ocean is 78 degrees, and the water looks cloudy.  That temp works fine for me, but the wind is just wrecking things and nobody is in the water.  Looking forward to tomorrow.

I'll try to get some pics in tomorrow.


----------



## fers31

dort said:


> Hey fers31, what did you think of the Lobster Shanty?  Read a couple good reviews and then a couple not so good reviews
> 
> 
> DH and i were thinking of trying it for dinner of these nights?



As stated, we DID go to the Lobster Shanty.  Food was probably below average.  The garlic rolls and hush puppies they serve with the food were good.  I thought the Lobster Bisque was definitely good.  As for the main entrees we had the fried shrimp/crabcake platter and the shrimp scampi over pasta.  Portions were small and tasted like they were fresh from the freezer.  Had the key lime pie for dessert and that wasn't bad.  It was nice that the restaurant was right on the water.  For a comparison, we had Shutters tonight and it was MUCH better than Lobster Shanty.  I will say though, the waitress at Lobster Shanty was really nice and was constantly playing with my son.  It was nice meeting Rob today.  Unfortunately I won't be able to be in any pictures tomorrow as we cut the stay short (as of a couple of weeks ago) to get an extra day at Kidani tomorrow.  Hope everyone has a great time here and I will definitely be back.


----------



## photobob

DisDaydreamer said:


> We're here... Deb (dort) found me, and I found Scott (fers31).  Looking for Maria tomorrow.  Maybe we could get a group pic.  As much effort as I put in to request the best possible 1 bedroom, we have perhaps the worst.  Overlooking the Inn parking from bldg 12 (second floor).  I've come to believe that the requests are filled based on request date.  As many times as we have requested 3rd floor (anywhere) we have never gotten it.  I have to believe that it is due to our 7 month ressie and requests.
> 
> Winds are very high today, and the waves are being sheered off.  So today was spent mostly at the pool.
> 
> The wireless Internet seems to work just fine.  This unit is obviously renovated with new furniture, carpet, bed, curtains, kitchen appliances, and Tv's.  Both the sofa and a chair in the main area are pull out beds.  I'll try to get some pics to post.  Still there are some maintenance issues here and we will work to make sure they are taken care of before the next guests arrive.
> 
> The sun is very strong.  Today they called it "Extreme UV".  Never seen that before.  The ocean is 78 degrees, and the water looks cloudy.  That temp works fine for me, but the wind is just wrecking things and nobody is in the water.  Looking forward to tomorrow.
> 
> I'll try to get some pics in tomorrow.



Hey Rob,

We'll be down there in just over a month from now. We had extreme rain here in Bama today probably 3-4 inches and I spent the morning photographing tornado clean up from storms yesterday. Send some of that Extreme UV our way! Keep us posted.

Bob


----------



## DisDaydreamer

photobob said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> We'll be down there in just over a month from now. We had extreme rain here in Bama today probably 3-4 inches and I spent the morning photographing tornado clean up from storms yesterday. Send some of that Extreme UV our way! Keep us posted.
> 
> Bob




Done... I just put in the order...  Be prepared...


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We're here... Deb (dort) found me, and I found Scott (fers31). Looking for Maria tomorrow. Maybe we could get a group pic. As much effort as I put in to request the best possible 1 bedroom, we have perhaps the worst. Overlooking the Inn parking from bldg 12 (second floor).



Yeah Rob !  You got there safely and so cool you found Deb and Scott !

I should arrive around 5 pm'ish.  Our plane lands in Orlando at 3 pm...have to pick up rental car.  

The room you have is the exact same bldg and view my ds had last Aug !  His room faced our balcony.  So I know the exact view you have (the Inn and underground garage).  That's a shame.  I know my son said it was nothing to rave about.   Wondering what kind of view I'll get and very much looking forward to your pics and the UV's !!!!  It's COLD and POURING HERE for days.......we're not even making it out of the 50's for the past couple of days.....


Maria


----------



## dort

I should arrive around 5 pm'ish.  Our plane lands in Orlando at 3 pm...have to pick up rental car.  



Maria[/QUOTE]

Hey Maria,  Have a safe trip.  Hope to meet you tonight or if not tomorrow.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi Rob, Deb and Scott !

I have arrived finally after a 1 hour flight delay and a 45 min car rental delay (Budget ran out of cars and we had to wait !)

I am in OVIR # 2315.  My view is the pool and ocean---on the 3rd floor.  It's 8:11 pm now....heading down to Shutters for food.  Dh and I are starving.....see you all soon hopefully.  I have a lime green scrunchie in my hair---it's in a pony tail.....if ya see me shout out !

Maria


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi Rob, Deb and Scott !
> 
> I have arrived finally after a 1 hour flight delay and a 45 min car rental delay (Budget ran out of cars and we had to wait !)
> 
> I am in OVIR # 2315.  My view is the pool and ocean---on the 3rd floor.  It's 8:11 pm now....heading down to Shutters for food.  Dh and I are starving.....see you all soon hopefully.  I have a lime green scrunchie in my hair---it's in a pony tail.....if ya see me shout out !
> 
> Maria



Ok... that helps, because I thought it was Scott that was going to have the lime green scrunchie...  I really had to get my courage up when I thought it was him, but he didn't have the scrunchie.

Guess what everyone... I (the most planned person) left behind the cable to attach my camera to my laptop.... No pics for now.  I will make up for it when I get back.

This morning was awsome in the ocean.  The waves were just about the best I've seen here.  Had a good dozen excellent rides... bad news was I went back up to the pool and when I came back down the wind had picked up the waves were wrecked (sheared off).

So, I'm hoping tomorrow presents the same waves.

We went to McKee Botanical Gardens today.  We've been there before.  They had some real damage from the 04-05 hurricanes and though we loved many of the areas.... they are still recovering.

Saw Deb and her husband again this morning right after a ride in with a wave.  They are so nice.  I'm sure they waited a while for me to ride in.... I am really patient to wait for the best waves, so sometimes I'll be out in the water for 10 to 20 minutes just waiting.  

The water was cold today (72) Not too bad for me and a few others out there.  I can handle that, but I was pretty much shivering until the numbness finally started to calm things down.  Lots of seaweed... you never know whether it is seaweed or something living that wraps around your ankles.  Constantly lifting your feet and shaking them about to get free of the fear.

Did not see a single PMOW.  I Fear them more than sharks.

Oh... sorry...... Portuguese Man Of War.  

Hey Maria... Glad you made it safe.  Have a good evening.  See you tomorrow.  We tend to split time between the pool and the ocean.  If you see an older man (50+) pulling a two wheel cart with boogie board, chairs, and umbrella around,  that is me.

We got maintenance to take care of a couple of problems today.  The unit is real nice and clean, but the shower leaked under the door and the hair dryer would not stay on low.  MB was not happy at all about the hair dryer thing.

Both have been fixed.  All is better.

HOWEVER.... we may be having a change of heart.  We spent many years in the OVIR's and last year decided that it was more important to have kitchen and laundry... Well MB and I are re-thinking this as we have not experienced a single Pelican fly-by and we just don't don't get to see anything... I think we may decide to go back to the OVIR..... We'll see.

Don't get me wrong... our room now is great, but we spend our quality time on the beach or at the pool, and we just miss the ocean sounds at night, views, and convienience of being in the Inn.

Talk to you all tomorrow, Rob



I'm up much past my normal bedtime.


----------



## mdurette

For all of you down there right now......

Thanks for all the updates - we have 12 until arrival.  We typically vacation "on the go" run around do and see as much as we can.  This will be our very first sit back and relax vacation.  No plan - no real agenda - just let the days come and go.

Your updates are helping me calm my "what the heck am I going to do for a week over there for an entire week" fears.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

mdurette said:


> For all of you down there right now......
> 
> Thanks for all the updates - we have 12 until arrival.  We typically vacation "on the go" run around do and see as much as we can.  This will be our very first sit back and relax vacation.  No plan - no real agenda - just let the days come and go.
> 
> Your updates are helping me calm my "what the heck am I going to do for a week over there for an entire week" fears.



Indeed...  it seems like.... what am I going to do, but it comes and goes... never dull moment for us.  Real relaxed and disconnected.

Hope you feel the same way.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Sounds like your having fun riding those waves Rob !


I'm heading in to sleepy town in a bit.  Just snapped a few pics in the 3 hours since I've been here..........












































































































Maria


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Those pictures are great Maria!  It's really getting me excited for our VB stay in a little over a week!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks Kathy !
Waking up to beautiful weather....I'm never gonna want to leave 


Wireless in room works great....I do notice my uploads take a bit longer than when I'm at home....but otherwise.....great 


Maria


----------



## friskykitten

Will anyone be there at the same time we will?  We are staying in a BC on Sat. May 30th-Sun. May 31st.  It will be our first VB trip and we are pretty excited about it.   I would love to meet any other disers that may be there!  We have kids ranging in ages 1-17 so there would be playmates as well.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I love reading everyone current reports and seeing the gorgeous pictures.  Have a great time everyone!!!

Bobbi


----------



## deej696

Maria...did your other half enjoy the seafood dish he had?  It looked awesome and I think I'm gonna have to remember it in July.  Reminded me of when we got married, my aunts threw us a "Low country broil" and it looked exactly like that dish!


----------



## starbox

Love the live reports, and I like the new room decor!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Today the waves were awsome.... I went out for about an hour early around 9am and then again around 11am.  The sun is real strong and I am getting burned on my shoulders so I have to stay in the shade as much as possible.

This morning I had the ocean to myself...  Literally, I could not see a single person in the ocean as far as I could see... north or south.

The ocean temp today was 70 degrees!!!!  That might explain the lack of fellow swimmers.

Still, today felt warmer than yesterday to me.  

Sorry I can't post pics... Maria got a pic of us together.... hope she will post it.

Time for me to go to bed.  Good Night all.

Hey starbox... some day we'll meet.  Thanks for you friendship.


----------



## photobob

Thanks for the updates guys! I'll arrive 1 month from tomorrow! Did y'all do the refillable mugs, I was just wondering how convenient it is to use at VB.

Bob


----------



## Starr W.

starbox said:


> Love the live reports, and I like the new room decor!



I think the new decor(colors, material types) will hold up much better than the previous ones.

Especially the carpet and sofas. 

I think it made a big improvement(we were down in April).


----------



## photobob

Looking forward to a photo of the umbrella and chair Maria, you worked very hard to get them there for everyone!


----------



## TLPL

Can everyone suggests their favor off property restaurant based on their most recent visit? We are going in less than 2 weeks and I'm trying to finalize the plan. Thanks!


----------



## dort

TLPL said:


> Can everyone suggests their favor off property restaurant based on their most recent visit? We are going in less than 2 weeks and I'm trying to finalize the plan. Thanks!



Hi TLPL, here at vb now and just visited a great italian restaurant.  Here is the website to it  www.mamamiaskitchen.net, we just  might be going back for seconds dh had the lasagna and i had the rigatoni bolognese, very good.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Checking in.....
So so glad I got to meet Rob (DisDayDreamer) and Deb (dort) !  
Nice people !  And Deb's dh Dan and Rob's dw Marybeth 

Some pics from our meets :

DisDayDreamer (Rob) and I :







Deb (dort) and I :










My dh, Rob....riding the Vero waves ..........






Photobob...the only pic I snapped showing the chairs and umbrellas :





Watching the waves roll in.....think dh and I got too much sun yesterday.  So if you see to red lobsters strolling around, you'll know it's us !  










My view, taken yesterday morning........






Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

deej696....yes, dh loved the seafood pot.  He loves mussels, clams and the shrimp were big !  He wasn't crazy about the sausage as much---said it was a little tough.   But everything else was great.   One of our fac wdw restaurants is Cape May Cafe because of the mussels and clams 

Thanks everyone for your comments and well-wishes !  We are limiting our sun exposure today because we got a tad burnt.  My advice : REAPPLY that sun screen.  Dh and I were both on the beach from 11 am to 4 pm.  We did put on SPF 50, but did not always remember to reapply after swimming in the ocean.  We even had the sports version which is waterproof, but definitely be generous with the stuff ! 


Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

photobob said:


> Thanks for the updates guys! I'll arrive 1 month from tomorrow! Did y'all do the refillable mugs, I was just wondering how convenient it is to use at VB.
> 
> Bob



Hi Bob....
We got one refillable mug here.  In the morning up until 11 am, there is coffee set up in the hallway by Shutters.  Otherwise, all fill-ups are down at Bleachers by the pool.  There is a seperate drink station so you don't have to ask a CM to refill for you which is a good thing considering the lines there at the height of lunch hour.   They have unsweetened iced tea, red powerade, and soda (coke products).   We purchased our mug in the Island Grove gift shop.  They are the same design as those in WDW.   

I would think those staying in the Inn will find it most convenient to refill.  If you are in one of the further villa bldgs or BC's, it might be a little bit of a hike to get those refills. 

Let me know if I can help any further.  

Maria


----------



## photobob

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi Bob....
> We got one refillable mug here.  In the morning up until 11 am, there is coffee set up in the hallway by Shutters.  Otherwise, all fill-ups are down at Bleachers by the pool.  There is a seperate drink station so you don't have to ask a CM to refill for you which is a good thing considering the lines there at the height of lunch hour.   They have unsweetened iced tea, red powerade, and soda (coke products).   We purchased our mug in the Island Grove gift shop.  They are the same design as those in WDW.
> 
> I would think those staying in the Inn will find it most convenient to refill.  If you are in one of the further villa bldgs or BC's, it might be a little bit of a hike to get those refills.
> 
> Let me know if I can help any further.
> 
> Maria



Thanks Maria, that is exactly the information I was looking for. Having a separate station at the pool for the mugs is a HUGE plus and probably what will make me buy them.

Bob


----------



## photobob

It is nice to put some faces with the names of folks I've been DISing with for so long!

Bob


----------



## friskykitten

LOVE the pictures!  Thank you so much for taking the time to do that!  

MORE PLEASE!  

How crowded has the pool been?  I know it is hot out there but is the sea breeze helping to keep being on the beach at a comfortable level?  How about any sea creature pests?  I know that the PMOW was noticeably not there.  

Now.......as I always have to bring the possibility of bad news, it's in my genes, I saw my first love bug of the season on my front window.  And yes it was with a mate and being totally inappropriate as I have young children.  LOL, my son said he had never seen a two headed bug before!  How does it fly? 

Anyway, hopefully it is only a vacationing bug here on the West Coast of Florida and will not make its way to VB anytime soon!


----------



## MiaSRN62

You're welcome Bob !  

Friskykitten, 
Just came back from the pool.  Not crowded at all.  The beach is seeing more activity I think. But even that's not crowded.   Rob knows best about the sea creatures.  But the two days I've been here, nothing at all !   Very little sea weed.....the water is not as clear as I've seen it, but nice still the same.   Deb (dort), her dh Dan, my dh and myself THOUGHT we saw some sea life out there.   We borrowed binoculars from a CM and we're thinking maybe sea turtles ?  Someone a few days ago spotted a manatee.   Nothing dangers with fins or teeth or stingers though.  At least no so far !   Rob....where u out in the water today ???   


I was hoping to let my dh check out a Beach Cottage today (I've toured them....he has not).   But they are all in use.  

I see no love bugs here at all !  I just walked all around the resort.....nothing.   The weather is hot today---maybe 85.   So nice to me since I left a high of 50 and rain in Philly !  


Maria


----------



## Starr W.

TLPL said:


> Can everyone suggests their favor off property restaurant based on their most recent visit? We are going in less than 2 weeks and I'm trying to finalize the plan. Thanks!



The Lobstershanty in VB, we went twice. 

It's been years since I have had freshly made corn fritters, they bring them out in the breadbasket.

Prices are fairly reasonable too. Lucked out both times during Easter and got tables by the windows too!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Deb.....I've added your recommendation for Mamma Mia's on the front page of this thread.  Thanks 


Maria


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Starr W. said:


> *The Lobstershanty in VB*, we went twice.
> 
> It's been years since I have had freshly made corn fritters, they bring them out in the breadbasket.
> 
> Prices are fairly reasonable too. Lucked out both times during Easter and got tables by the windows too!


 That's the next restaraunt I'm trying. Have nothing but great reviews about it.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

MiaSRN62 said:


> Checking in.....
> So so glad I got to meet Rob (DisDayDreamer) and Deb (dort) !
> Nice people ! And Deb's dh Dan and Rob's dw Marybeth
> 
> Some pics from our meets :
> 
> DisDayDreamer (Rob) and I :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria


 Hi Rob!!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

BWV Dreamin said:


> Hi Rob!!!



Hello, Hope... Nice to meet up again...


----------



## MiaSRN62

can't chat long.....have to check out soon.  Want to run downstairs and get some breakfast too.  

I just wanted to say that dh and I had dinner at Squid Lips last night in Sebastian.   We enjoyed it very much.  It's a VERY low key, shorts and flip flops kind of place.   The food is yum though and the views are very cool.  The restaurant is out on a dock and overlooks the Indian River.  There is a marina there.  It's an open air restaurant----they have ability to zip the windows closed in inclement weather.  I'll post some pics later....I'm in a bit of a hurry today as I have to be at FL Tech by noon for my dd's apartment cleaning and then we have an appointment for room inspection by the college at 2 pm.  

I never saw Rob or Deb yesterday.....not sure if I will today either (hope I didn't scare them off !   )   I was very happy we got to share some minutes together on Wed.  Hope you both have a safe trip back home.....I'm headed to WDW for another few days.   We sure did have beautiful weather here at VB 


Maria


----------



## photobob

Thanks for sharing your trip and photos Maria, I'll do the same in a month!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Awesome Bob....we all look forward to it.......

Farewell VB !  Will miss you !  


Maria---> heading out the door in 15 min......


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Hope your daughter's move out goes well Maria!  You will need the Disney vacation after all that work.


----------



## Anal Annie

I just keep lurking over here...can't wait until we go in August!!   Looks BEEAUUTIFUL!  Glad it looks like ya'll had a great time & good weather!

Silly question...we ARE allowed to use the towels from the pool down on the beach, right??


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Anal Annie said:


> I just keep lurking over here...can't wait until we go in August!! Looks BEEAUUTIFUL! Glad it looks like ya'll had a great time & good weather!
> 
> Silly question...we ARE allowed to use the towels from the pool down on the beach, right??


  Yep, no problem, just return them to the "dirty" bin at the pool, or I think there is also one by the gate as you leave the beach.


----------



## MiaSRN62

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Hope your daughter's move out goes well Maria!  You will need the Disney vacation after all that work.



Finally !  Thanks Dory ! Took us 4 hours to move her out !  We were exhausted.  Missed our 5:15 pm dinner at Sanaa  but rescheduled for 1 pm lunch today.  It was so hot yesterday, we felt like our skin was melting.  Moving boxes up and down 3 flights of stairs at the dorm just did us in.....but we're at the VWL now.   Beautiful and peaceful here.   The frogs in the woods were going crazy last night.  I'm up early today (6:45 am) and want to get over to Epcot for Flower and Garden.   

Hope Rob and Deb made it home safely and look forward to hearing about other's trips to VB 


Maria


----------



## photobob

VWL is a great place. Look forward to hearing about Sanaa.


----------



## TLPL

Has anyone done the Kayak Adventure offered by Disney? Is it better than those other ones offered off-property?


----------



## mdurette

Getting close.....one more week.

My husband has a bit of a Dunkin Donuts addiction.  Does anyone know if there is one nearby?


----------



## TLPL

Just few more days!!!  
One more request: Can someone scan and post the latest "playful pastimes"?
See you around the resort mdurette!


----------



## scootert

TLPL said:


> Can everyone suggests their favor off property restaurant based on their most recent visit? We are going in less than 2 weeks and I'm trying to finalize the plan. Thanks!



We were there last week and loved dinner at Riverside Cafe ... it's off Beachland Blvd (Rt 60) -- take a left just before the causeway and then go to the right.  If you cross the river, you've gone too far.  We had the grouper catch of the day and it was great!!


----------



## scootert

mdurette said:


> Getting close.....one more week.
> 
> My husband has a bit of a Dunkin Donuts addiction.  Does anyone know if there is one nearby?



There's one in Sebastian right on Route 1 -- right side of the road if you're headed north....


----------



## mdurette

Aaaargg.....I have been talking to my 3YO about our trip.  She can't wait to see Mickey again.  Well I have the breakfast set up on our last day there - but do any of the charachters ever make an appearance during the week.  We have a few days in Orlando before we hit Vero - I wasn't planning on hitting the world - but am now contemplating it cuz she wants to see Mickey.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

mdurette said:


> Aaaargg.....I have been talking to my 3YO about our trip. She can't wait to see Mickey again. Well I have the breakfast set up on our last day there - but do any of the charachters ever make an appearance during the week. We have a few days in Orlando before we hit Vero - I wasn't planning on hitting the world - but am now contemplating it cuz she wants to see Mickey.


 There is a character breakfast at Shutters on Wednesdays and Saturdays. Last August, we saw Goofy. There could have been more, but thats all we saw from our balcony(we were in the INN room next to the restaraunt).


----------



## mdurette

scootert said:


> There's one in Sebastian right on Route 1 -- right side of the road if you're headed north....



Thanks Scooter - that put a smile on my dh's face!


----------



## starbox

BWV Dreamin said:


> There is a character breakfast at Shutters on Wednesdays and Saturdays. Last August, we saw Goofy. There could have been more, but thats all we saw from our balcony(we were in the INN room next to the restaraunt).



No Mickey.  It used to be Goofy and Max but they switched to Goofy and Donald a few years ago.  There are, however, Micky Waffles!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Sorry I haven't posted.... We came back to a jungle in VA.  Been working on the garden and mowing all day yesterday afternoon and today... I'm pooped.  I'll do some TR tomorrow.... we had a great time.


----------



## mdurette

starbox said:


> No Mickey.  It used to be Goofy and Max but they switched to Goofy and Donald a few years ago.  There are, however, Micky Waffles!



Seriously?????
No Mickey at the charachter breakfast.  Please someone tell me that a Disney resort won't dare do a breakfast without Mickey!  

Guess I'm going to the world one day while in Orlando.  Maybe I can catch a ressie at Chef Mickey's.  I know that will be a long shot - gotto catch a last minute cancellation.


----------



## hygienejean

Just back a little over a week ago.... sigh!  what a lovely resort and we can't wait to go back. We had an OVIR on the second floor.   What a view.  the kids had a great time looking for shells and swimming in both the ocean and the pool.  I am plotting my 4/2010 trip right now.  

Does anyone know what the rack rates are for this year? I am thinking that I may be better off paying with the member discount rather than using my points for Friday and Saturday nights...  any thoughts?

Thanks!  and I love this thread!


----------



## schwenksvillemouse

hygienejean said:


> Just back a little over a week ago.... sigh!  what a lovely resort and we can't wait to go back. We had an OVIR on the second floor.   What a view.  the kids had a great time looking for shells and swimming in both the ocean and the pool.  I am plotting my 4/2010 trip right now.
> 
> Does anyone know what the rack rates are for this year? I am thinking that I may be better off paying with the member discount rather than using my points for Friday and Saturday nights...  any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!  and I love this thread!



I'd be curious what rack rates are too in April.


----------



## edbull

Headed to VB for the first time, 3rd week of June. Spending Sat-Thurs, which will be relaxing, but just concerned it will be a little toooooo relaxing. So I am looking for activities to do, and looking to see if people have done any of the following, and have any advice or comments:

Ocean Discovery Center

McKee Gardens

McLarty Treasure Museum

Navy Seal Museum

Manatee Observation Center

thanks in advance


----------



## starbox

edbull said:


> Headed to VB for the first time, 3rd week of June. Spending Sat-Thurs, which will be relaxing, but just concerned it will be a little toooooo relaxing. So I am looking for activities to do, and looking to see if people have done any of the following, and have any advice or comments:
> 
> Ocean Discovery Center
> 
> McKee Gardens
> 
> McLarty Treasure Museum
> 
> Navy Seal Museum
> 
> Manatee Observation Center
> 
> thanks in advance



It's not on your list, but I'd recommend pre-arranging a turtle walk at night out of Archie Carr.  I think directions/numbers are on the first page of the thread.  The third week of June is prime sea turtle time, and it's an absolutely amazing experience to watch one nesting.


----------



## edbull

We have a 5 year old son, is a turtle walk a good idea?


----------



## lpandorf

Would love to get some casual beach shots done at the beach of my two kiddos.  Do they have anything like WDW offers at many of the deluxe resorts where you can get photos around the resort? 
Thanks!!


----------



## PammyK

Did anyone notice that starting the 25th they're going to do a Pirate Character dinner at Shutters on Mondays during the summer?  Pirate Goofy and Pirate Donald will be the characters in attendance.


----------



## PammyK

Okay...the friend I was visiting with couldn't get off work (nobody to sub for her in the luau  ) so I'm stuck on my own May 21-25.  So if anybody is gonna be there please take pity and say yes if I ask you for help applying sunscreen.  I promise I'll buy the spray kind that doesn't need rubbing in!  

Also, has anybody gone deep sea fishing on a party boat during their VB stay?  I used to fish with my dad for BIG JERSEY FLUKE growing up and I was thinking it would be a fun thing to do in his honor.  Any suggestions for a good boat?


----------



## mikeandkarla

try this:
http://dvc.disney.go.com/dvc/guest/resorts/rentalResortLanding



schwenksvillemouse said:


> I'd be curious what rack rates are too in April.


----------



## cheezNE1

OMG, 
I just checked the 10 day forecast for VB, Thunderstorm the entire next week.   What am I gonna do....bummer


----------



## backyardponder

hygienejean said:


> Does anyone know what the rack rates are for this year? I am thinking that I may be better off paying with the member discount rather than using my points for Friday and Saturday nights...  any thoughts?



I've never used this discount, but isn't the DVC discount on rack rates at DVC's discretion?  In April, I'd doubt they would offer it at VB.


----------



## backyardponder

edbull said:


> Headed to VB for the first time, 3rd week of June. Spending Sat-Thurs, which will be relaxing, but just concerned it will be a little toooooo relaxing. So I am looking for activities to do, and looking to see if people have done any of the following, and have any advice or comments:
> 
> Ocean Discovery Center
> 
> McKee Gardens
> 
> McLarty Treasure Museum
> 
> Navy Seal Museum
> 
> Manatee Observation Center
> 
> thanks in advance




We went to McKee Gardens a month ago.  It was a nice, smaller garden.  The 9 year old girls who were with us liked it for about the first half hour, then they were ready to move on.

There is an admission.  If you are a member of a garden, arboretum, or similar facility, you can get free admission as part of the American Horticultural Society's reciprocal admissions program.  Information on this program and a link to the participating gardens is at http://www.ahs.org/events/reciprocal_events.htm


----------



## podsnel

hygienejean said:


> Just back a little over a week ago.... sigh!  what a lovely resort and we can't wait to go back. We had an OVIR on the second floor.   What a view.  the kids had a great time looking for shells and swimming in both the ocean and the pool.  I am plotting my 4/2010 trip right now.
> 
> Does anyone know what the rack rates are for this year? I am thinking that I may be better off paying with the member discount rather than using my points for Friday and Saturday nights...  any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!  and I love this thread!



I just booked a cash OVIR for friends coming with us for the weekend in September, and the discounted rate then is $150.  It IS at DVC's discretion, but I have been able to get it twice at HHI in summer, so anything is possible!

So happy this thread is back up front- I spent alot of time searching for it the other night!!  We're going September 25-27, hoping to miss any hurricanes!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi everyone....I am waaay behind on our thread too.  Had major car woes getting back home.  We moved dd out of college for the summer and drove her car back to PA.  But it broke down twice.  Second time we had it towed and slept overnight at my aunt's in Flagler Beach.  The first night we slept in Daytona.  A $300 car repair bill and 2 days later than planned, we arrived home at 8 pm last night.  

I'll try and catch up and post in the next couple of days.  I have to work tonight----wish I didn't because we are so pooped from our drive.   I'll update all trip dates on the first page by the weekend.  I got a few PM's and I'm a little behind right now.  

Hope everyone is well..........

Maria


----------



## WolffDVC2004

DH and I are headed down to VB on Saturday. We will be celebrating our 5th anniversary!  We are going to be there throught 5/23 then over to WDW for one night, then home on 5/24. Really looking forward to doing a whole lot of nothin'! We are booked in an OVIR. Only 2 more days...


----------



## dort

Well, I'm sitting here listening to the wind blow and watching the nasty rain fall out my front window wishing I was back at VB on my balcony listening to the waves 

Made it home yesterday from a fantastic time at VB and a couple days up at the BWV, had to get my dose of EPCOT and the Flower and Garden Festival.  
Had some really great dinners while we were there.  Went to Mama Mia's twice, Squid Lips in Sebastian (YUMMY), Capt. Hirams, brunch Mothers Day at Shutters and Orchid Pizza twice (chicken parm sub one night and pizza the other).   seemed like all we were doing was eating  

A big HELLO to Rob and Maria, it was great to meet two (four, must include Rob and Mary Beth) really nice people  wish we could have chatted more with them.  Maria, also a big thanks for arranging the chairs, they were great!!  

Sorry to hear of the car issues on your way home Maria, no fun.  But glad to hear you made it home safe and sound. 

Rob, my dh can appreciate the grass, ours is in similar situation. FYI, I was happy with the condition of the room at BWV everything was okay.

Can't wait till i can start planning for next May.


----------



## dort

Well, I'm sitting here listening to the wind blow and watching the nasty rain fall out my front window wishing I was back at VB on my balcony listening to the waves 

Made it home yesterday from a fantastic time at VB and a couple days up at the BWV, had to get my dose of EPCOT and the Flower and Garden Festival.  
Had some really great dinners while we were there.  Went to Mama Mia's twice, Squid Lips in Sebastian (YUMMY), Capt. Hirams, brunch Mothers Day at Shutters and Orchid Pizza twice (chicken parm sub one night and pizza the other).   seemed like all we were doing was eating  

A big HELLO to Rob and Maria, it was great to meet two (four, must include Rob and Mary Beth) really nice people  wish we could have chatted more with them.  Maria, also a big thanks for arranging the chairs, they were great!!  

Sorry to hear of the car issues on your way home Maria, no fun.  But glad to hear you made it home safe and sound. 

Rob, my dh can appreciate the grass, ours is in similar situation. FYI, I was happy with the condition of the room at BWV everything was okay.

Can't wait till i can start planning for next May.


----------



## dort

oops, don't know what happened there, double post. Sorry.
I'm having VB withdrawl.


----------



## cheezNE1

dort said:


> Well, I'm sitting here listening to the wind blow and watching the nasty rain fall out my front window wishing I was back at VB on my balcony listening to the waves
> 
> Made it home yesterday from a fantastic time at VB and a couple days up at the BWV, had to get my dose of EPCOT and the Flower and Garden Festival.
> Had some really great dinners while we were there.  Went to Mama Mia's twice, Squid Lips in Sebastian (YUMMY), Capt. Hirams, brunch Mothers Day at Shutters and Orchid Pizza twice (chicken parm sub one night and pizza the other).   seemed like all we were doing was eating



I'm doing the exact same thing next week... VB and couple of days at BWV.   Forecast for the next 10days doesn't look so good.  
Im gonna try out Shutters also.  Any good seafood place around ??


----------



## dort

cheezNE1 said:


> I'm doing the exact same thing next week... VB and couple of days at BWV.   Forecast for the next 10days doesn't look so good.
> Im gonna try out Shutters also.  Any good seafood place around ??



At Capt. Hirams i had the mahi mahi which was very good and Squid Lips i had the cajun bacon wrapped scallops which were also very good (could have eaten more).  to both places for seafood.  Check out page 1 lots of different restaurant links.
Keep my fingers crossed for you that you have as good weather as last week.

Have a great time.


----------



## perpetualplanner

Dort - which of the 2 restaurants would you recommend for a mix of seafood/non-seafood people?  We'll be down in July with some family and they are not big seafood people - we are.


----------



## dressthechild

We just went to the Mel Fischer Treasure Museum. (Close to Captain Hiram's.)We are interested in that type of stuff so we really liked the place. It only took 45 minutes to see everything. The place is pretty small. They show you a very old film documentary of when Mel F. found the Atocha ship then you walk the museum on your own. They have authentic pieces of treasure from the wreck on sale.


----------



## dort

perpetualplanner said:


> Dort - which of the 2 restaurants would you recommend for a mix of seafood/non-seafood people?  We'll be down in July with some family and they are not big seafood people - we are.



Hi Perpetualplanner!  DH had a New York Strip steak at Capt. Hirams and thought it was very good.  I think of the two places, that would be your best bet for the non sea food people.  The links to both restaurants are on the first page. Hope this helps.


----------



## PammyK

cheezNE1 said:


> OMG,
> I just checked the 10 day forecast for VB, Thunderstorm the entire next week.   What am I gonna do....bummer



Honestly, it is just our normal summer weather patterns.  Mostly likely it will rain for an hour or two in the afternoon and the rest of the day will be lovely.  Or at least I hope thats the case since I'll be at Vero next week myself.


----------



## MiaSRN62

PammyK said:


> Honestly, it is just our normal summer weather patterns.  Mostly likely it will rain for an hour or two in the afternoon and the rest of the day will be lovely.  Or at least I hope thats the case since I'll be at Vero next week myself.



I agree....if you go to FL any time in the rainy season/summer season, you'll see rain predicted for every day.  Most times it's a 20-30% chance.  And when it does rain it's not an all-day event.   So relax and enjoy cheez.  Now if you go during hurricane season and experience a tropical storm or hurricane, then you have something to worry about.  We were there for tropical storm Faye----bad.  


Maria


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dort said:


> Well, I'm sitting here listening to the wind blow and watching the nasty rain fall out my front window wishing I was back at VB on my balcony listening to the waves
> 
> Made it home yesterday from a fantastic time at VB and a couple days up at the BWV, had to get my dose of EPCOT and the Flower and Garden Festival.
> Had some really great dinners while we were there.  Went to Mama Mia's twice, Squid Lips in Sebastian (YUMMY), Capt. Hirams, brunch Mothers Day at Shutters and Orchid Pizza twice (chicken parm sub one night and pizza the other).   seemed like all we were doing was eating
> 
> A big HELLO to Rob and Maria, it was great to meet two (four, must include Rob and Mary Beth) really nice people  wish we could have chatted more with them.  Maria, also a big thanks for arranging the chairs, they were great!!
> 
> Sorry to hear of the car issues on your way home Maria, no fun.  But glad to hear you made it home safe and sound.
> 
> Rob, my dh can appreciate the grass, ours is in similar situation. FYI, I was happy with the condition of the room at BWV everything was okay.
> 
> Can't wait till i can start planning for next May.



Hi Deb.  Soo glad to meet you... Hope we can meet up again... 



I wan't to respond to other posts, but it is past my bedtime... bye until tomorrow everyone.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> A big HELLO to Rob and Maria, it was great to meet two (four, must include Rob and Mary Beth) really nice people  wish we could have chatted more with them. Maria, also a big thanks for arranging the chairs, they were great!!
> 
> Sorry to hear of the car issues on your way home Maria, no fun. But glad to hear you made it home safe and sound.



Thanks Deb !  I am so glad we all got to meet 

Yes...the car issue was stressful.  I spent my Mother's Day in a parking lot of a Hess Express gas station with a broken down car in 98 degree heat and sun in Daytona.   No mechanic shops were open.  So we walked to a Comfort Suites and spent the night.  Got up the next day and it ran for 90 min and broke down just outside of Jacksonville.  Anyway.....we made it.   

I'm also in VB/FL withdrawl !  Rainy and cool here in PA.  My dd woke up and said, "mom...where's the sun ?"  She's so used to seeing it almost every day in FL.   

Ok.....my Squid Lips review.  VERY relaxed atmosphere.  Shorts and flip flops would be fine though I saw some in sun dresses and such.   We got a high-top table right near the windows (which are zipped open in nice weather).   You walk a short pier out over the bay/marina to get into the restaurant.  

Service was very good.  We ordered coconut shrimp and stuffed flounder.   I had Squid Ink as a drink (yum) and my dh, Rob had the Shark Bite.  Prices were reasonable in our opinions.   The night we were there they had a group of 3 or 4 guys playing songs from the 60's/70's.    

Some pics :

































































Maria


----------



## fers31

Mmmmm....that looks very good.  Wish I had tried there.


----------



## Sorcerer's Dad

Had dinner last night at Squid Lips and ate a Seafood Enchilada to have something different.

Fish, scallops, and shrimp inside the enchilada - it was delicious!
My wife had crab and lobster meat sandwhich.  Looked like crab cake, but was even better tasting - and I grew up around the Chesapeake Bay.

No band playing last night, nice breeze. Very peaceful.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Sorcerer's Dad said:


> Had dinner last night at Squid Lips and ate a Seafood Enchilada to have something different.
> .



I was considering that dish SD.....glad u had a nice visit to Squid Lips 



Some more pics taken during our stay at VB (May 5-8) :































































































Maria


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> Some more pics taken during our stay at VB (May 5-8) :Maria



Wow... these could have been from my camera.  Very much the same shots I took this time.  Except for that possessed bunny.  






We bought a bag of baby carrots for salad during the week.  I scattered some around in different areas, but they never were touched.  They seem content with that wide blade grass.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Wow... these could have been from my camera. Very much the same shots I took this time. Except for that possessed bunny.





FL bunnies are a bit scarier than what we have up north here.  I've seen this same type of "possessed" or mutant looking bunny at the WL.   That's cool you tried to give them a gourmet meal of carrots Rob.  Wonder why they didn't take them ?  

Maria


----------



## dort

Nice pics Maria . I didn't take only a couple pics one morning out for a walk of the sun rise.  I need to have my dd help me get them off my camera  then I'll try to post a couple.


----------



## mdurette

what to do on a rainy day.

Hello all - just arrived this afternoon for our week here.  I can see why you love the resort - nice, quaint, relaxing.

They are forcasting rain for the next few days.  

Any suggestions for what to do off site when the rain comes in all day?  We have a 3YO with us - so must be user friendly for her.


----------



## conny264

Just got back from 2 wonderful and hot weeks in Florida.I would like to say thanks to everybody on this thread for all the helpful info,specially Sorcerer Dad for his direction,the Turnoike worked great.2 hours 2 minutes from Pofq to vero(yes,I´m speeding-german autobahn).
We had a great OVIR,saw the shuttle start,had a very relaxing day on the beach with 2 Lounge Chairs and an Umbrella(didn´t move all day) and a nice tour with River Queen cruises in Sebastian and a nice Lunch at Capt.Hirams after that.All in all 2 and a half very relaxing days after the parks and we will certainly go there again.
Thanks again and lots of greetings from Germany
Conny


----------



## starbox

mdurette said:


> what to do on a rainy day.
> 
> Hello all - just arrived this afternoon for our week here.  I can see why you love the resort - nice, quaint, relaxing.
> 
> They are forcasting rain for the next few days.
> 
> Any suggestions for what to do off site when the rain comes in all day?  We have a 3YO with us - so must be user friendly for her.



For a 3 year old - there is a very good children's bookstore in Vero Beach.  The resort also carries on with indoor activities like crafts and the unbirthday party.  If the rain is not for the entire surrounding area, there's the Brevard zoo about 30 miles away.


----------



## maureenann

MiaSRN62 said:


> can't chat long.....have to check out soon.  Want to run downstairs and get some breakfast too.
> 
> I just wanted to say that dh and I had dinner at Squid Lips last night in Sebastian.   We enjoyed it very much.  It's a VERY low key, shorts and flip flops kind of place.   The food is yum though and the views are very cool.  The restaurant is out on a dock and overlooks the Indian River.  There is a marina there.  It's an open air restaurant----they have ability to zip the windows closed in inclement weather.  I'll post some pics later....I'm in a bit of a hurry today as I have to be at FL Tech by noon for my dd's apartment cleaning and then we have an appointment for room inspection by the college at 2 pm.
> 
> I never saw Rob or Deb yesterday.....not sure if I will today either (hope I didn't scare them off !   )   I was very happy we got to share some minutes together on Wed.  Hope you both have a safe trip back home.....I'm headed to WDW for another few days.   We sure did have beautiful weather here at VB
> 
> 
> Maria



Kids ok at Squid Lips?  Our son is 13...


----------



## jknepfle

maureenann said:


> Kids ok at Squid Lips?  Our son is 13...



Absolutely.  We were there last May, had kids 5, 3, and 6 months.  No problem.  It was delicious!


----------



## cheezNE1

Stuck in the room because of rain right now.  Anyone know if there's a place that delivers pizza to the resort.


----------



## dort

cheezNE1 said:


> Stuck in the room because of rain right now.  Anyone know if there's a place that delivers pizza to the resort.



Orchid Pizza.  772-388-5151, pretty sure they will deliver to the lobby.  Their pizza is good too, was just down there earlier in the month.


----------



## mdurette

cheezNE1 said:


> Stuck in the room because of rain right now.  Anyone know if there's a place that delivers pizza to the resort.



I'm right here with ya in the rain.  We ordered from Orchid a couple of nights ago.  They would deliver - but it was right outside our building so my husband took the 2 minute walk.  

Just my opinion - my mushroom/onion pizza was tasteless - but my husbands hawiian was ok.

The front desk doesn't have any more menus.


----------



## cheezNE1

mdurette said:


> I'm right here with ya in the rain.  We ordered from Orchid a couple of nights ago.  They would deliver - but it was right outside our building so my husband took the 2 minute walk.
> 
> Just my opinion - my mushroom/onion pizza was tasteless - but my husbands hawiian was ok.
> 
> The front desk doesn't have any more menus.



I went and took a walk to orchid to see how far... not bad a walk at all.  Now i'm debating to order it there or try shutter's pizzas.


----------



## TLPL

We just came back Wednesday night, laundry is done, and everything is unpacked.  I'm now offically entering my VB/FL withdraw phase.........


----------



## dort

TLPL said:


> We just came back Wednesday night, laundry is done, and everything is unpacked.  I'm now offically entering my VB/FL withdraw phase.........



I've been back over a week and I'm still going thru withdrawal


----------



## hygienejean

I have been back three weeks and had to add on a VB contract...  We loved it there!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

we're going to be there June 19 -21 for our very first trip and I am getting excited! 

We missed out on the lounge chair share; do they have chairs there?   Are we just going to have to sit on towels the whole time? 

We'll be driving from OH and staying at VWL the previous week.


----------



## DVCconvert

Good Ol Gal wrote:


> We missed out on the lounge chair share; do they have chairs there? Are we just going to have to sit on towels the whole time?



We always get cushioned lounges with an umbrella on our beach days there - their great & will even set the stuff up for you and drag it back once you're done!



From post #2 in this thread:


> What is availiable for rental at the resort?
> There are a number of items availible for rental. Prices are as follows (DVC Member/Non-Member)
> *2 Chairs and Umbrella: 24.00/30.00
> Umbrella: 10.00/12.00
> Beach Chair: 7.00/9.00
> Cushioned Lounge Chair: 9.00/12.00
> 2 Lounges and Umbrella: 28.00/36.00*
> Body Board: 9.00/12.00
> Cabanas: 12.00/15.00
> Bikes (hourly): 5.00/7.00
> Bikes: 14.00/17.00
> Tennis Racket: Complimentary/5.00
> Miniature Golf Rental Equipment
> Hourly: 1.00/2.00
> Entire Stay: 5.00/7.00
> Kayak (30 minutes): 20.00/25.00
> Jet Ski (30 minutes): 55.00/60.00




HTH


----------



## Good Ol Gal

DVCconvert said:


> Good Ol Gal wrote:
> 
> 
> We always get cushioned lounges with an umbrella on our beach days there - their great & will even set the stuff up for you and drag it back once you're done!
> 
> HTH



are those costs per day?


----------



## DVCconvert

> are those costs per day?



Yes. And while I'd agree costs can add up, it's not the cheap plastic crap you'd get at MallWart -- nice hardwood stuff, plus none of the issues of having to lug anything anywhere. The costs are good for all day. You can leave your chairs and come back (just mention you're coming back to the attendent)


----------



## photobob

I was hoping to be...


----------



## photobob

post #1000!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Good Ol Gal said:


> are those costs per day?



  Thus the reason for chair swaps


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

I was wondering, and didn't want to go back through 1000 posts to find the answer, but to the VB owners -do you have a hard time getting into WDW whenever you want?  I am looking to buy and we love the beach and WDW.  SO I was thinking of Vero so we could get into Vero whenever we want but was wondering how getting into Disney is with Vero.  We take our trips in January because of our schedules.  Thanks for any help.

O, and what are the dues on say 100 points at vero?

LOTS OF THANKS


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Wilsonfamily4 said:


> I was wondering, and didn't want to go back through 1000 posts to find the answer, but to the VB owners -do you have a hard time getting into WDW whenever you want? I am looking to buy and we love the beach and WDW. SO I was thinking of Vero so we could get into Vero whenever we want but was wondering how getting into Disney is with Vero. We take our trips in January because of our schedules. Thanks for any help.
> 
> O, and what are the dues on say 100 points at vero?
> 
> LOTS OF THANKS


 Today, I checked on availability at HHI...first week of September. I could have a 1 bedroom the whole week, including Monday, Sept. 7 Labor Day (Sunday was only available on members cash discount.). No studios at all pretty much the whole month of September. This availability is 3 mos. out! So I grabbed a 1 bedroom for Labor Day, waitlisting a studio for the Sunday before. I had no issue getting VWL at 7 mos. out for May.


----------



## rigsby25

MiaSRN62 said:


> .  We were there for tropical storm Faye----bad.
> 
> 
> Maria



Is this true?  My husband and I thought it would be so great to see a big storm over the ocean.  This is not the case?


----------



## MiaSRN62

rigsby25 said:


> Is this true?  My husband and I thought it would be so great to see a big storm over the ocean.  This is not the case?



Well....it meant we were stuck in the room.  We were glad to be in the Inn because at least we could walk around the hallways.....lobby....etc.   But noone was going outside.  Water was coming in under the door of the lobby off the back porch....furniture outside was blowing over (chairs off the Green Cabin Room deck....the benches outside........

And at the time, VB had no wireless in the room.  DVD's were all rented out....so it was a bit boring especially with kids.  The Cm's were doing their best to entertain in the lobby.  They brought out board games...hula hoops etc for the kids.  But again, if you weren't in the main Inn not sure it was too easy to participate.  

Yes...it was cool seeing the ocean and big waves from the Green Cabin Room.  But there were active tornado warnings so everyone had to remain inside.   It was interesting to be witness to though.  


Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Wilsonfamily4 said:


> I was wondering, and didn't want to go back through 1000 posts to find the answer, but to the VB owners -do you have a hard time getting into WDW whenever you want?  I am looking to buy and we love the beach and WDW.  SO I was thinking of Vero so we could get into Vero whenever we want but was wondering how getting into Disney is with Vero.  We take our trips in January because of our schedules.  Thanks for any help.
> 
> O, and what are the dues on say 100 points at vero?
> 
> LOTS OF THANKS




Hi....I don't own at VB, but I would think if you called at 7 months out you could get something somewhere.  I own at OKW and AKV and I know often I call at 4-7 months out and have been able to get reservations.   Just got VWL in early May by calling around Feb/March.   I think as long as you are not picky about the resort you'd be fine.  

Maria


----------



## maburke

Hi, everybody, we are here now enjoying VB very much.  Maria and fellow chair-swappers, the chairs and umbrella are great!  They are in beautiful condition, and are easy to tote around.  (The chairs have backpack straps, and my kids have cheerfully carried them back and forth to the beach without complaint.)  It has rained off and on, but we've had enough time in the sun for me to get sunburned.  (I always grease up my kids properly, but neglect myself.)

Memorial Day was great!  They had an entertaining DJ and music all day at the pool.  It was also Pirate Day (I guess that's every Monday from Memorial Day to Labor Day).  At 10am, instead of opening the pool slide, Bluebeard the Pirate hijacked it and used a watergun to keep the kids away.  Then a good pirate came and led the kids in a charge up the stairs to take it back, and they all sent Bluebeard down the slide and away!  It was a lot of fun.  Then at noon they did a nice Memorial Day commemoration.  In the afternoon was a watermelon-eating contest.  My kids had a great time at the splash area too, but unfortunately now it's closed and won't be open again until at least Thursday (when we leave).   We went to the Pirate character dinner at Shutters (again, every Monday night in the summer).  The family-style usually works great for us, but we had a bit of a stressful time with my 9yo DS, who for some reason has been flipping out at dinners out on this trip.  But the servers and CMs were great, and they brought out different food for him, and he calmed down, and they brought Goofy and Donald (pirates) back to see him when he had recovered.  Our food was very good, especially the brisket and the cornbread.  (The menu is bbq.)  Price is $26.99 for adults, $12.99 for kids. 

Loving our first visit here -- I'm sure we'll be back!  Thanks to everybody who helped build this thread -- your advice has been very helpful.


----------



## PammyK

Just got back yesterday and once again enjoyed myself tremendously despite the gray weather the first few days.  Luckily yesterday was lovely and the surf was finally calm enough to enjoy.   

My friend and I stayed long enough to try the Pirate dinner last night and really enjoyed it.  The meal started off with assorted breads (cornbread and yeast rolls) and chopped salad with a honey-citrus vinagrette dressing.  The dressing was very yummy but I would have preferred more of a variety of greens and other items in the salad as it seemed to consist simply of romaine lettuce.  This was followed by the main course that included bbq pulled pork, beef brisket, chicken and pork ribs accompanied by corn on the cob, roasted potatoes and baked beans.  Our favorite was the pulled pork but it was all yummy.  Loved seeing the chefs in their pirate Mickey ears while the sous chefs and cooks sported pirate bandanas.    Pirate Goofy and Pirate Donald looked very dashing.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi....I don't own at VB, but I would think if you called at 7 months out you could get something somewhere.  I own at OKW and AKV and I know often I call at 4-7 months out and have been able to get reservations.   Just got VWL in early May by calling around Feb/March.   I think as long as you are not picky about the resort you'd be fine.
> 
> Maria



I agree with Maria.  We don't own at VB.  We own at BWV, but have stayed somewhere else MOST of the time.  If you want choice of requests or want a beach cottage then go for VB.  Otherwise, I don't think it helps much at this point to own at VB.  I think it is easier to get into VB as a non owner than it would be the other way around.  Still I would like to own at VB.


----------



## rigsby25

Good Ol Gal said:


> We missed out on the lounge chair share; do they have chairs there?   Are we just going to have to sit on towels the whole time?



We bought some cheapy chairs at Walmart, and then passed them on to another couple on our last day.  I had some time to kill, so I walked down to the green cabin one more time and saw them sitting on the beach in the chairs and it made me feel good.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Awesome gesture *rigsby* !   I strongly urge the very last swappers on our two lists for 2009 to do the same.  Pay it forward....so to say.    Unless you can manage to take them home yourself, pass them on to someone who can use them.  I'm guessing the CM's would just throw them out.   


Thanks so much for sharing your reports *maburke* and *pammyk* !  We love hearing about everyone's trips here 


Maria


----------



## kaffinito

Thanks to everyone on this great thread for all of the information and the pics!  

This place looks so lovely and relaxing that I just had to try it out for myself, so I just booked VB for Dec 28th - Jan 2nd!  I know the boys and I will have a very peaceful and relaxing Christmas vacation here.


----------



## lpandorf

Does VB offer the photsessions like some of the resorts at WDW do?  I would love to get some pics of the kids.  Or, if not, has anyone had any taken by a photographer there they could recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## backyardponder

lpandorf said:


> Does VB offer the photsessions like some of the resorts at WDW do?  I would love to get some pics of the kids.  Or, if not, has anyone had any taken by a photographer there they could recommend?
> 
> Thanks!



Nope, not at VB.


----------



## photobob

lpandorf said:


> Does VB offer the photsessions like some of the resorts at WDW do?  I would love to get some pics of the kids.  Or, if not, has anyone had any taken by a photographer there they could recommend?
> 
> Thanks!



I'll be there June 7-12!


----------



## starbox

photobob said:


> I'll be there June 7-12!



Ooooh - we'll be there the 5-10th.  Do you really do photography?


----------



## photobob

starbox said:


> Ooooh - we'll be there the 5-10th.  Do you really do photography?



Just pm'd you!


----------



## texansue

Photobob -can you pm me as well?  (unless you aren't looking to work during your vacation!)  I'll be at VB the same times as you.


----------



## photobob

texansue said:


> Photobob -can you pm me as well?  (unless you aren't looking to work during your vacation!)  I'll be at VB the same times as you.



Just pm'd you!


----------



## lpandorf

Thanks, we'll be there last week of June.  Photobob - wish you were there when we were there?  Anyone else a photographer that will be there the last week?  Thanks!!


----------



## Arthur27

At VB, do you park in front of your room like at OKW?


----------



## backyardponder

Arthur27 said:


> At VB, do you park in front of your room like at OKW?



There's parking under each of the buildings with elevator access.  If the under building parking is full, there are small lots just outside the entry to the buildings.  

Employee parking is across highway A1A, near the tennis courts and lake.  They use over-sized golf carts to shuttle the employees.


----------



## rigsby25

kaffinito said:


> Thanks to everyone on this great thread for all of the information and the pics!
> 
> This place looks so lovely and relaxing that I just had to try it out for myself, so I just booked VB for Dec 28th - Jan 2nd!  I know the boys and I will have a very peaceful and relaxing Christmas vacation here.



Pixie dust for very warm weather!


----------



## rigsby25

backyardponder said:


> There's parking under each of the buildings with elevator access.  If the under building parking is full, there are small lots just outside the entry to the buildings.
> 
> Employee parking is across highway A1A, near the tennis courts and lake.  They use over-sized golf carts to shuttle the employees.



In my opinion, this was even easier than parking in front of your room at OKW.  If its raining - you're underground.  And they always have luggage carts around the elevators.  If you take the elevator to the 4th floor, you're right outside the laundry room.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> In my opinion, this was even easier than parking in front of your room at OKW. If its raining - you're underground. And they always have luggage carts around the elevators. If you take the elevator to the 4th floor, you're right outside the laundry room.



But this is only if you stay in the Inn, correct ?  If you are in a studio, 1, 2 or 3 bedroom.....you will have a good hike to from your car to your room.   So in this regard, I think OKW is set up better.   For the Inn guests, the underground is great.  I don't know if Arthur is staying in the Inn or not.  But just an FYI.  

Maria


----------



## PammyK

MiaSRN62 said:


> But this is only if you stay in the Inn, correct ?  If you are in a studio, 1, 2 or 3 bedroom.....you will have a good hike to from your car to your room.   So in this regard, I think OKW is set up better.   For the Inn guests, the underground is great.  I don't know if Arthur is staying in the Inn or not.  But just an FYI.
> 
> Maria



Yes but each of the villa buildings, except of course the Beach Cottages, have their own parking underneath the building so its not bad in either location.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Ok...thanks Pammy....I never noticed that.  I thought the villa bldgs had outside parking lots.  Good to know......I wasn't sure and that's why I asked in my post.   Thanks for clarifying 


Maria


----------



## kdzgon

DVCconvert said:


> Good Ol Gal wrote:
> 
> 
> We always get cushioned lounges with an umbrella on our beach days there - their great & will even set the stuff up for you and drag it back once you're done!
> 
> 
> 
> From post #2 in this thread:
> 
> ...Miniature Golf Rental Equipment
> Hourly: 1.00/2.00
> Entire Stay: 5.00/7.00...
> 
> HTH



Isn't the $5 price for golf for the entire *DAY* not *STAY* or am I mistaken?


----------



## kdzgon

MiaSRN62 said:


> Awesome gesture *rigsby* !   I strongly urge the very last swappers on our two lists for 2009 to do the same.  Pay it forward....so to say.    Unless you can manage to take them home yourself, pass them on to someone who can use them.  I'm guessing the CM's would just throw them out.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your reports *maburke* and *pammyk* !  We love hearing about everyone's trips here
> 
> 
> Maria


I cannot imagine they would throw them out - pass them on or take them home maybe, but throw them out? I cannot imagine. And, if they did throw them out I'm pretty sure someone would fish them out rather quickly....


----------



## photobob

kdzgon said:


> Isn't the $5 price for golf for the entire *DAY* not *STAY* or am I mistaken?



Not positive but I thought it was for the entire stay.


----------



## rigsby25

kdzgon said:


> I cannot imagine they would throw them out - pass them on or take them home maybe, but throw them out? I cannot imagine. And, if they did throw them out I'm pretty sure someone would fish them out rather quickly....



When we visited last October, I'm sure they were under the Green Cabin pier.  I recognized the umbrella from the pictures.


----------



## madcoco

Haven't visited in quite awhile. Just got home from another great Memorial Day stay at VB. Great to see the website and thread lives on.
Lots of catching up to do. Hope everyone is well.
Weather is back in the normal pattern of afternoon thunderboomers instead of rain 24/7.  

Bigfoot sighting! 

Was up on the back deck #1250 yesterday morning having a caffeine fix and hear strange noises coming from what appeared to be the beach. There was a child with his dad down in front of us playing near the waters edge.  It got really irritating after a few minutes and I'm thinking I wish she would quite screaming like that"  It doesn't stop. Then two women are walking by and they are looking up in our direction "Hey it's not us"  I see the foliage move down below. It's something in the bushes not the beach and it is not happy! I feel really bad now. It's not the child having fun on the beach.    Then I see movement in the foliage again  Is it a cat? We have  cats and it doesn't sound like any cat we have heard. In between the sea grapes and brush two eyes are peering up at me.  Whoa  It's Bigfoot. ;-) Nah a Bobcat.
Its been quite a number of years since last spotting one during a beach jaunt and have never heard the sound they make when upset. (Sure do now.LOL)  They are pretty weary of people and solitary. He appeared to be tangled in the brush. He then appeared to get loose and disappears deeper into the brush.  You can see the foliage moving as it moves around. Called one of the resident wildlife peeps. He comes by in less than 5 minutes and  asks  "Where is this Bigfoot you reported? "Drinking coffee on the back deck"  LOL  "Did you get any pictures?" "Nope. Dummy's camera is in the trunk of the car"  He half jokingly says "if you see me hopping over your deck please let me in OK? "   By the time the wildlife CM goes around back the bobcat has moved on. Gone in a flash.


----------



## DVCconvert

Madcoco...or is that....*Mad*coco??


> In between the sea grapes and brush two eyes are peering up at me. Whoa It's Bigfoot. ;-) Nah a Bobcat.


A Bobcat? -- are you sure it wasn't Bigfoot on his hands & knees???




If you were on the back deck of a BC...wouldn't it be hard to see stuff going on on the beach side???


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> But this is only if you stay in the Inn, correct ?  If you are in a studio, 1, 2 or 3 bedroom.....you will have a good hike to from your car to your room.   So in this regard, I think OKW is set up better.   For the Inn guests, the underground is great.  I don't know if Arthur is staying in the Inn or not.  But just an FYI.
> 
> Maria



At VB, each villa building (where the studios, and 1 & 2 bdrms are), has an elevator, luggage carts, laundry facilities, trash and recycling bins.  Most visitors in the villa buildings will have underground parking... I am guessing at maybe 75%... the others park in the outside parking area near each villa building.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

backyardponder said:


> There's parking under each of the buildings with elevator access.  If the under building parking is full, there are small lots just outside the entry to the buildings.
> 
> Employee parking is across highway A1A, near the tennis courts and lake.  They use over-sized golf carts to shuttle the employees.



Your username calls to me.... and I love that you can answer soo many questions about VB.  I think maybe you are a true VB lover...

Welcome, my friend.


----------



## mikeandkarla

We checked in yesterday(May 31) at 2 pm with our OVIR ready.  We used online check in and all our previous requests made when we booked 7 months ago were granted.  There is not a seperate line for online check in, but the regular check in line was not long.  When we got to the counter, our packetwas ready and we were on our way.  The new refurb rooms are very nice and the Inn hallways are coated with fresh paint. We are off to the beach and pool today.  Fire away if you have any questions about the resort.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Then I see movement in the foliage again Is it a cat? We have cats and it doesn't sound like any cat we have heard. In between the sea grapes and brush two eyes are peering up at me. Whoa It's Bigfoot. ;-) Nah a Bobcat.



Wow *madcoco*....very cool sighting !!!

*dort* and I (and our dh's) were struggling to see anything we could out at sea one day.   I think the sun might have been getting to us because we were starting to see all sorts of things out there....




> At VB, each villa building (where the studios, and 1 & 2 bdrms are), has an elevator, luggage carts, laundry facilities, trash and recycling bins. Most visitors in the villa buildings will have underground parking... I am guessing at maybe 75%... the others park in the outside parking area near each villa building.



Thanks *Rob*....this is good to know.  Three visits to VB and we've only stayed in the Inn.  Since I walked around the resort via the inside pathways (ocean side), I never saw the underground garages.   Kidani Village has underground garages as well and I think it's a fantastic idea in that it shelters your car from the elements.  


Have a fantastic time *Mikeandkarla* !   Send pics and more TR's when you can !!!!


Maria


----------



## magicalfoursome

We are headed to Vero Beach for the 1st time on June 28th!   We would like to go to the pirate dinner on Monday the 29th at Shutters.  Do I need to make a ressie?  Thanks!


----------



## mikeandkarla

magicalfoursome said:


> We are headed to Vero Beach for the 1st time on June 28th!   We would like to go to the pirate dinner on Monday the 29th at Shutters.  Do I need to make a ressie?  Thanks!



I would make ADR.  Just to be sure you get it.

By the way, does anyone know what the clear quarter sized jelly substance is that is found on the beach?


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

magicalfoursome said:


> We are headed to Vero Beach for the 1st time on June 28th!   We would like to go to the pirate dinner on Monday the 29th at Shutters.  Do I need to make a ressie?  Thanks!



Going to VB for the first time as well and we made ressies last week for that very Pirate Dinner on 6/29. I'd say to make the ressie now and you could always cancel it later if you decide not to go.


----------



## hygienejean

We are going to go back to Vero next April.  I would love to get in on the Beach chair swap.  Can anyone point me to the thread?  I can't find it for the life of me!

Thanks!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi hygienejean.....the chair and umbrella swap has been banned on the DIS as have any and all transactions involving money between DIS'ers.   So I apologize...but unless something changes, I don't think there will be another swap 

Maria


----------



## hygienejean

Oh gosh, that is too bad.    I didn't realize that it had been stopped.  My sister did it on the last trip and it was a great money saver.    Well there is always the towel to sit on!


----------



## magicalfoursome

Thanks, I made a ressie for the pirate dinner.  We are also going on a turtle walk that night.  I was too late for the chair swap but it is too bad that this will be the last year for it.  The chair and umbrella rentals are pricey!!


----------



## backyardponder

DisDaydreamer said:


> Your username calls to me.... and I love that you can answer soo many questions about VB.  I think maybe you are a true VB lover...
> 
> Welcome, my friend.



Thanks Rob.  Yup, I love VB.  Been there a few times, both with my wife in an OVIR and with our DGD and a friend of hers in a 1BR.  Love the place.

My username represents the 4,000 gallon pond in my back yard, home to about 50 koi.  Unfortunately the photo of the koi is not my doing...I found it on the web, loved it, and stole it.


----------



## photobob

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi hygienejean.....the chair and umbrella swap has been banned on the DIS as have any and all transactions involving money between DIS'ers.   So I apologize...but unless something changes, I don't think there will be another swap
> 
> Maria



Wow I didn't know that. That is a shame, such a great practical use of the internet. Oh well glad I got in this year. What is the reason for the ban?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

madcoco said:


> Haven't visited in quite awhile. Just got home from another great Memorial Day stay at VB. Great to see the website and thread lives on.
> Lots of catching up to do. Hope everyone is well.
> Weather is back in the normal pattern of afternoon thunderboomers instead of rain 24/7.
> 
> Bigfoot sighting!
> 
> Was up on the back deck #1250 yesterday morning having a caffeine fix and hear strange noises coming from what appeared to be the beach. There was a child with his dad down in front of us playing near the waters edge.  It got really irritating after a few minutes and I'm thinking I wish she would quite screaming like that"  It doesn't stop. Then two women are walking by and they are looking up in our direction "Hey it's not us"  I see the foliage move down below. It's something in the bushes not the beach and it is not happy! I feel really bad now. It's not the child having fun on the beach.    Then I see movement in the foliage again  Is it a cat? We have  cats and it doesn't sound like any cat we have heard. In between the sea grapes and brush two eyes are peering up at me.  Whoa  It's Bigfoot. ;-) Nah a Bobcat.
> Its been quite a number of years since last spotting one during a beach jaunt and have never heard the sound they make when upset. (Sure do now.LOL)  They are pretty weary of people and solitary. He appeared to be tangled in the brush. He then appeared to get loose and disappears deeper into the brush.  You can see the foliage moving as it moves around. Called one of the resident wildlife peeps. He comes by in less than 5 minutes and  asks  "Where is this Bigfoot you reported? "Drinking coffee on the back deck"  LOL  "Did you get any pictures?" "Nope. Dummy's camera is in the trunk of the car"  He half jokingly says "if you see me hopping over your deck please let me in OK? "   By the time the wildlife CM goes around back the bobcat has moved on. Gone in a flash.



Hey Mike.... we were down there recently and visited your museum and many other local attractions.  Hmmm... Bobcat... just what the ranger told us we saw at Merritt Island when we knew we had seen a Florida Panther.

Does this look like a Bobcat to you?  No!  When this cat walked it's tail was hanging down to the ground.. no.






Have you found anymore treasures?  I brought my metal detector this time, but left with nothing.  Onlly to be expected.  Guess your last find was about as good as it gets 

Talk to you later, friend


----------



## backyardponder

photobob said:


> What is the reason for the ban?



There really isn't a chair swap ban.  The boards do not allow posts which involve the exchange of money.  Since the chair swap depended on sending money to the organizer of the swap, the swap has effectively been banned.

When there was discussion on the chair swap thread, it was pointed out that there was nothing prohibiting someone obtaining chairs and umbrellas and sharing them with others...as long as money does not change hands.

John


----------



## MiaSRN62

> There really isn't a chair swap ban. The boards do not allow posts which involve the exchange of money. Since the chair swap depended on sending money to the organizer of the swap, the swap has effectively been banned.
> 
> When there was discussion on the chair swap thread, it was pointed out that there was nothing prohibiting someone obtaining chairs and umbrellas and sharing them with others...as long as money does not change hands.
> 
> John


Ok...sorry for mistating it.  But without exchanging money, those chairs and umbrellas would be alot for one person to come up with.   So I guess I should restate and say, the chair swap (*as it has been*), will not be able to go on next year ?   The total for the two sets we all purchased together :
Wear-ever backpack chair: 4 @ $29.95 each
Pinwheel beach umbrella : 2 @ $29.95 each
carry bag for umbrella : 2 @ $4.95
The SandGrabber (umbrella stake) : 2 @ $14.95

TOTAL with shipping of $54.78 = $274.28
So yes....we can all swap chairs and umbrellas...but without money to fund it, I can't figure out how it would work.  If you don't purchase good quality chairs and umbrellas, they will never hold up over the course of a year with being handed over numerous times and exposed to the elements of wind/sun/water ?    I guess if someone could come up with a plan involving no money, it could be done.  

*Rob*...loved the photo.  I don't think it's a bobcat either---especially when you described the tail. Very cool pic 
Maria


----------



## Hazzard101

I am not sure if this has been said but the menu prices on the Shutters are not correct.  I had the corned beef hash and eggs this morning and they were $8.49.  it came with the hash and eggs choice of toast or english muffin and potatoes.  This hash is fresh shaved and made each day fresh.  It is the best hash I have ever tasted by far.  Don't miss it if you are a hash fan.


----------



## KLR-wlv

If the chair swap was banned for not allowing disers to exchange money - is the rent/trade board still up?? How is that different?


----------



## TinklednPants

1)  37 days 'til my Beach Cottage 

2) The banning of the chair swap is about the most ridiculous thing I ever heard of. A bunch of people agree to chip in and share something. How evil.


----------



## DR JK

TinklednPants said:


> The banning of the chair swap is about the most ridiculous thing I ever heard of. A bunch of people agree to chip in and share something. How evil.



I agree.  We were too late to participate this year but it worked fine for us a couple of year's back.

BTW:  We'll be at VB tomorrow night.  Can't wait!


----------



## photobob

l'll be there Sunday!


----------



## MiaSRN62

photobob said:


> l'll be there Sunday!




Yeah ! can't wait to read your TR and see your pics photobob    Hopefully all that FL rain will slow down for ya 


Maria


----------



## scoochie75

magicalfoursome said:


> Thanks, I made a ressie for the pirate dinner.  We are also going on a turtle walk that night.  I was too late for the chair swap but it is too bad that this will be the last year for it.  The chair and umbrella rentals are pricey!!




If you don't mind me asking - who are you doing your turtle walk through and was there a certain age that your children had to be to participate?  My dd reallly wants to go on one - but she is only going to be 5 - I don't doubt she would behave b/c she is obsessive about learning about animals - but I would be surprised if there was an organization willing to take someone that young!

Thanks!


----------



## scoochie75

Does anyone have a recommendation for a golf course near the resort? My father is an avid golfer and my husband only golfs well at mini-golf - so I need somewhere were my father won't kill my husband


----------



## DisDaydreamer

backyardponder said:


> Thanks Rob.  Yup, I love VB.  Been there a few times, both with my wife in an OVIR and with our DGD and a friend of hers in a 1BR.  Love the place.
> 
> My username represents the 4,000 gallon pond in my back yard, home to about 50 koi.  Unfortunately the photo of the koi is not my doing...I found it on the web, loved it, and stole it.



We have about the same size pond in our back yard... Maybe bigger (10K).  We have some fish, a couple turtles (one box and one snapper), and the birds, deer, and squirrels drink from it every day.  The spring peepers always let us know when spring has arrived.

Glad to meet a fellow nature lover...


----------



## MiaSRN62

Rob...
The snapper in your pond doesn't cause problems for the other critters than cohabitate in and around your yard ?   We had a snapper in our yard one year----very nasty fellow.   Our backyard backs up to woods, so we often have deer, fox, skunk and such in our yard.  Very recently there has been a black bear in the vicinity.  They've been warning residents about him.  


Maria


----------



## photobob

Got bad news at work yesterday, thankfully I still have a job but we are having across the board 10% pay cuts. we will be probably trying to eat in as much as possible, but I don't want to keep our traveling friends from going out to dinner and they won't go without us. So I need a few ideas for the restaurants with the most bang for the buck. I could just research this thread to find some but I'm feeling kinda lazy.


----------



## PammyK

photobob said:


> Got bad news at work yesterday, thankfully I still have a job but we are having across the board 10% pay cuts. we will be probably trying to eat in as much as possible, but I don't want to keep our traveling friends from going out to dinner and they won't go without us. So I need a few ideas for the restaurants with the most bang for the buck. I could just research this thread to find some but I'm feeling kinda lazy.



Three words - EARLY BIRD SPECIALS

I know Squid Lips and Lobster Shanty offer them.  It kind of stinks to eat early but if money is tight, its a great way to enjoy a good restuaurant meal without breaking the bank.


----------



## Sorcerer's Dad

PammyK said:


> Three words - EARLY BIRD SPECIALS
> 
> I know Squid Lips and Lobster Shanty offer them.  It kind of stinks to eat early but if money is tight, its a great way to enjoy a good restuaurant meal without breaking the bank.



Mr. Manatee's - couple blocks from Lobster Shanty - also has early birds, and offers all you can eat specials through the week in the evenings.  Friday is my favorite - fried shrimp - tender and delicious.

Too Jays in Vero is priced right, and you have your choice of everthing either on US Hwy 1 South or on State Route 60 going out towards I-95.


----------



## DVCconvert

KLR-wlv said:


> If the chair swap was banned for not allowing disers to exchange money - is the rent/trade board still up?? How is that different?



That's a good question! Can someone post a link to the policy statement about the money exchange thingy?


----------



## MiaSRN62

This is what I've seen regarding no swaps/shares :

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2156068


As well as a PM discussion I had with mod Chuck.  


Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

You can also read some of the discussion here :

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2000797&page=19



Maria


----------



## backyardponder

DisDaydreamer said:


> We have about the same size pond in our back yard... Maybe bigger (10K).  We have some fish, a couple turtles (one box and one snapper), and the birds, deer, and squirrels drink from it every day.  The spring peepers always let us know when spring has arrived.
> 
> Glad to meet a fellow nature lover...



Sounds great Rob.  What kind of fish do you have?  Does the snapper enjoy having them around?  

I am definately over populated with koi.  I have about 50, but have a lot of filtration and they seem to do fine.  I've had the pond since 1995.  I've taught ponding at our local community college in their continuing education program and consult with folks in the area.

John


----------



## magicalfoursome

scoochie75 said:


> If you don't mind me asking - who are you doing your turtle walk through and was there a certain age that your children had to be to participate?  My dd reallly wants to go on one - but she is only going to be 5 - I don't doubt she would behave b/c she is obsessive about learning about animals - but I would be surprised if there was an organization willing to take someone that young!
> 
> Thanks!



We are doing our turtle walk thru Caribbean Conservation Corp.  I could only get a walk thru their adopt-a-turtle program but I didn't mind paying $50 for the 4 of us since the $ is used for the turtles.  She did not ask the ages of anyone in my family-- only asked their names.  The walks are on Monday nights from 9pm until 12 midnight-- could go as late as 1 am.                   Phone # 1-800-678-7853   Have a great trip!


----------



## photobob

PammyK said:


> Three words - EARLY BIRD SPECIALS
> 
> I know Squid Lips and Lobster Shanty offer them.  It kind of stinks to eat early but if money is tight, its a great way to enjoy a good restuaurant meal without breaking the bank.



Any idea what times the Early Birds are?


----------



## fers31

KLR-wlv said:


> If the chair swap was banned for not allowing disers to exchange money - is the rent/trade board still up?? How is that different?



Don't give them any ideas!!


----------



## photobob

KLR-wlv said:


> If the chair swap was banned for not allowing disers to exchange money - is the rent/trade board still up?? How is that different?



An excellent question. There are thousands of dollars at stake with renting points, we are talking under $15 per person with the swap. I truly don't understand, but this is not my ball field and I don't make the rules.


----------



## photobob

Hey everybody! I'm a bit behind in getting my trippie started sorry about that. Players: Me, DW, DD16, DDBF 17 and our traveling friends(also DVC members) and their 11 yo son.

We drove to Orlando Saturday and stayed off site at the Fountains, a Blue-Green Resort and were quite impressed with the accommodations. We had a 2 bedroom villa and it was very large, very nice and we got an unbelievable rate of $99. I like the room but there is still nothing like being onsite, is there?

Saturday evening we drove to Boardwalk and had our cars valet parked free of charge, DVC perk thank you. We strolled around the BW and watched street performers and waited for a table at Big River Brewery. We had a good dinner and very pleasant evening, I just love the BW area. This was my DD's BF's first taste of Disney, I think he liked it.

Sunday we drove over to DTD and shopped around for awhile and had lunch at the Earl of Sandwich. We left for Vero after lunch. Once we got through all the toll booths on the Bee Line Express we headed south on I-95 towards some rough looking clouds. We drove through rain so hard that we were all going about 25 miles per hour for four or five miles. Awful rain. 

It finally stopped until we got to Vero and it was coming a flood. We got checked in and headed for building 15 in a monsoon! We got the last parking space under the building and thought we were good to go until we got up to the third floor and the walk to the room was uncovered and there was water standing three inches deep in front of our door.

Once in we found that we probably have the best view the villas can offer. We are on the 3rd floor at the end of the building facing the ocean. The only other room with such a view is the one next door and is inhabited by fellow DISer Texansue. My 2BDR is rooms 1540-1541 if you ever need a good room to request this is it!

This am I got up for sunrise and it didn't disappoint. Went to bell services and picked up the umbrella and chairs from the swap and they are very nice, high quality, thank you very much MARIA!!! Texansue has the other set! Went to the beach around 8:30 and stayed until 1:00 or so. The most wonderful four plus hours I've ever spent at the beach. The umbrellas shade and the breeze off the water made from an absolutely wonderfully comfortable time. The cold beers didn't hurt either.

So how about some photos:

DD and BF at Fountains




Me and DW at BW




DD and BF at BW




BW at night




performers








Sunset on Inlet-from car window!




Sunrise from my room this am








my room location




the pool this am




The lovely inn!




couple of random MM photos from DTD









More later. Going to Squidlips tonight! BTW it is a good thing that we didn't go to WDW for a week this year, I think i may have a stress fracture in my left foot and can hardly walk. Thanks for joining in!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Great pics! Hope you have a wonderful time at Vero Beach. This is one of my most favvvvv resorts! Nothing like the beach! Can't wait to hear more..


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

Thank you so much for the photos Photobob!
We fly over from Scotland 3 weeks today and we have an Ocean View Inn Room so I hope our view is as good as yours.


----------



## deej696

lesley.a.murray@talk said:


> Thank you so much for the photos Photobob!
> We fly over from Scotland 3 weeks today and we have an Ocean View Inn Room so I hope our view is as good as yours.



You're gonna love that room Lesley  We stay in an OVIR every summer and its great.  Cant wait for our own trip in 5 weeks

Speaking of which, anyone else going July 9th-13th?


----------



## friskykitten

Great pics, photobob!  I love the one with your DD and DDBF on the BW.  

We just got back from VB and stayed in The Leatherback Cottage, rm #1450.  It was a hop, skip and a jump from the beach access and pool.  My only regret was that we didn't take more pictures while there.  We loved the BC.  Definately worth the extra points but photobob's room looks like it is perfect too!  The CM's were the friendliest we have ever encounted.  Very personable.  We also had to unload our vehicle in the pouring rain but we did get a reward in a beautiful rainbow over the ocean for our trouble.  Of course, I didn't have my camera handy and only got the picture when it was starting to fade.

This was our first and probably last visit to VB so we did it big with 13 (one infant) in a BC.  We are having to sell our VB points so I wanted to stay there at least once.  The biting bugs were awful at night which I knew they would be.  The kids really enjoyed (older ones 'suffered' through it) the campfire and smores.  Most of their time was spent at the pool.  This thread has was a wonderful tool for planning our time at VB.


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

deej696 said:


> You're gonna love that room Lesley  We stay in an OVIR every summer and its great.




That is so good to know. Many thanks. We have 5 nights there  but leave on July 5th so we will miss you arriving. Hope you have a great stay too.


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

friskykitten said:


> The biting bugs were awful at night which I knew they would be.



Is there any product you could recommend to keep these bugs at bay please?


----------



## MiaSRN62

Gorgeous pics Photobob !   
My favs are : your dd and bf with the Boardwalk in the background; the sword entertainer on the BW and the last one --the mickey glass.   Awesome.  


I think I have to agree that your DD's BF does indeed like the disney experience.  Boy...that sure did sound like a boat-load of rain u all got !  



Have fun at Squidlips---we enjoyed it.  Ask for a window seat.   Say "HI" to Texansue if ya see her.  Have an awesome time with the family Photobob !  Hope the foot feels better soon !!!!


Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

lesley.a.murray@talk said:


> That is so good to know. Many thanks. We have 5 nights there  but leave on July 5th so we will miss you arriving. Hope you have a great stay too.


Many swear by Skin So Soft by Avon............


Maria


----------



## BWV Dreamin

MiaSRN62 said:


> Many swear by Skin So Soft by Avon............
> 
> 
> Maria


 Totally swear by Skin-So-Soft......


----------



## mouseaddicts

Thanks so much for sharing Bob!  Especially the photos!  They are FANTASTIC!!! 

We'll be down in 24 days & can't wait!!!


----------



## Anal Annie

Photobob - great pics...hoping for such a great view this summer whenever we try out VB in our OVIR too!!  (BTW, my DH has that exact same WL t-shirt!)  I am getting excited to go already & I still have over 2 months to go!  Sorry to hear about your recent paycut...DH's company did cuts a couple of months ago too + raised our insurance costs...it hurts where it counts for sure!!

Backyardponder - I am so jealous of your big pond!!  Pics please!!!   I have a tiny little garden pond that I dug out myself...it's only about 300 gallons (I got tired of digging!).   I used the Ortho "how to" book which was co-written by one of the owners of Lilypons (my local pond supplier).  Being smaller I think takes more work (cleaning) than a larger pond and I have constant problems with my waterfall (leaks) now that the rocks have settled over the years.   My pump is pretty small & I run 2 filters (1 pre-filter on the pump and 1 Fish Mate pressurized one with a UV light).  I tend to over plant it 'cuz I love the water plants...I have only 3 fish left...they are just like pets, very friendly & come up to eat out of my hands...my pride & joy is a butterfly koi...he is _BEAUTIFUL_ (about probably 14" now).   He's grown so much in the 5 years or so that I've had him.  Besides him I only have a Japanese Fantail & a Shubunkin...I would like another Shubunkin 'cuz they're so colorful but am afraid of over populating for the pond size now that Mr. Koi has grown so big...   Hey!  Have you ever heard of a thing called a Water Wych???   I SWEAR by these things.  They help control the string algae but they don't help with the algae buildup on my waterfall.  For that I use this Algae Off granular stuff by Crystal Clear....

OK, next subject...can't wait to participate in the VB chair swap...I also think the whole ban on swaps was just silly...  Now everybody will have to go out to Walmart & buy their own...  What a shame (waste).

Is there any other bug product BESIDES the Skin So Soft that works for these bugs??   I don't like how that stuff feels...


----------



## aeryn

Hi there  

Hopping on to this thread to ask what the internet access/wireless situation is at Vero Beach these days.  

I was there last November, and they mentioned wireless for all the rooms "in the future" but I haven't heard when that "future" was going to be.   

Any updates would be appreciated


----------



## photobob

aeryn said:


> Hi there
> 
> Hopping on to this thread to ask what the internet access/wireless situation is at Vero Beach these days.
> 
> I was there last November, and they mentioned wireless for all the rooms "in the future" but I haven't heard when that "future" was going to be.
> 
> Any updates would be appreciated



Typing wirelessly to you from my villa now!


----------



## aeryn

photobob said:


> Typing wirelessly to you from my villa now!




WOOT!!   That has made my day.   The only deterrant to another long weekend there in November, was the lack of wireless...  I can now convince someone that he wants to go back 

Thanks!


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

BWV Dreamin said:


> Totally swear by Skin-So-Soft......



Thanks for the Skin-So-Soft tip. Now there is one more thing I must remember to pack. We've got our first trip to VB coming up on June 28.


----------



## photobob

Hey, all! Went to Squidlips last night and had a great meal. DW had Mahi basket and said it was terrific, DD had crab-lobster cake and like it very much while DDBF and I had all you can eat fried shrimp and boy did we eat some big plump and delicious jumbo shrimp. I've eaten shrimp many times at many places and this was among the best if not the best I've had. We ate too much, but it was really good. We were there for happy hour too, $1.25 for domestic draft

Woke up this morning to such a beautiful sunset That even though I wanted to go back to sleep the photographer in me made get up and take some photos, you'll be glad I did. I actually did a photo shoot this morning. Texansue corresponded with me and had me do some family portraits of her and family. Wonderful people with three beautiful little boys 8, 5 and 2. We headed to the beach after the shoot and stayed there until hunger brought us back to the room. I just finished a short nap and am heading to the beach shortly. More later.

Lobby




walkway to beach




pool at night




Last and certainly not least. How is this for a good morning!


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

MiaSRN62 said:


> Many swear by Skin So Soft by Avon............
> 
> 
> Maria





BWV Dreamin said:


> Totally swear by Skin-So-Soft......



Ok thats good eough for me! I will buy some over here.

Many thanks for such a helpful thread and helpful people.


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

Photobob you are just whipping me into a frenzy with these photos
I am such a lover of sunsets & sunrises. That last photo is stunning 

 I really can't wait to be there with my camera.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Photobob....boy are u talented.....beautiful photos..........what a great addition to this thread !


Maria


----------



## photobob

MiaSRN62 said:


> Photobob....boy are u talented.....beautiful photos..........what a great addition to this thread !
> 
> 
> Maria



Thanks Maria, you are very kind. Photography is what I do for a living and I do enjoy making photos that make others smile.  These are making me smile too!

I wanted to add another thank you for the chair/umbrella swap. We love the chairs and may invest in some like those at a later date.

Peter Rabbit says hello!


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

Photobob, I have a question.

At what time do I need to get up to catch the sunrise please?

I suspect my first morning will be my best chance as the time difference catches up with me. We are 7 hours further on in Scotland.


----------



## photobob

lesley.a.murray@talk said:


> Photobob, I have a question.
> 
> At what time do I need to get up to catch the sunrise please?
> 
> I suspect my first morning will be my best chance as the time difference catches up with me. We are 7 hours further on in Scotland.



When I woke up this morning, I looked out to see the sun just starting to peak above the horizon and it was 6:25 a.m. local.


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

photobob said:


> When I woke up this morning, I looked out to see the sun just starting to peak above the horizon and it was 6:25 a.m. local.



Thank you

Worth making the effort I think.


----------



## backyardponder

Anal Annie said:


> Backyardponder - I am so jealous of your big pond!!  Pics please!!!   I have a tiny little garden pond that I dug out myself...it's only about 300 gallons (I got tired of digging!).   I used the Ortho "how to" book which was co-written by one of the owners of Lilypons (my local pond supplier).  Being smaller I think takes more work (cleaning) than a larger pond and I have constant problems with my waterfall (leaks) now that the rocks have settled over the years.   My pump is pretty small & I run 2 filters (1 pre-filter on the pump and 1 Fish Mate pressurized one with a UV light).  I tend to over plant it 'cuz I love the water plants...I have only 3 fish left...they are just like pets, very friendly & come up to eat out of my hands...my pride & joy is a butterfly koi...he is _BEAUTIFUL_ (about probably 14" now).   He's grown so much in the 5 years or so that I've had him.  Besides him I only have a Japanese Fantail & a Shubunkin...I would like another Shubunkin 'cuz they're so colorful but am afraid of over populating for the pond size now that Mr. Koi has grown so big...   Hey!  Have you ever heard of a thing called a Water Wych???   I SWEAR by these things.  They help control the string algae but they don't help with the algae buildup on my waterfall.  For that I use this Algae Off granular stuff by Crystal Clear....
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Hi Annie,  Unlike photobob, I'm not a great photo taker and don't have any current photos to post.  I don't have an algae problem due to shade and very heavy filtration.  My water circulates through my filters about once every 45 minutes.  Other than using sodium thiosulfate to remove chlorine, I do not add anything to my water.  I looked up the Water Wych.  Looks interesting, but I don't need it.
> 
> Have you ever heard of the Mid Atlantic Koi Club (www.makc.com)  They are a large club with the Central Chapter serving, I believe, your area.  If you ever decide to expand they would be a good place to network.
> 
> John


----------



## Anal Annie

backyardponder said:


> Hi Annie,  Unlike photobob, I'm not a great photo taker and don't have any current photos to post.  I don't have an algae problem due to shade and very heavy filtration.  My water circulates through my filters about once every 45 minutes.  Other than using sodium thiosulfate to remove chlorine, I do not add anything to my water.  I looked up the Water Wych.  Looks interesting, but I don't need it.
> 
> Have you ever heard of the Mid Atlantic Koi Club (www.makc.com)  They are a large club with the Central Chapter serving, I believe, your area.  If you ever decide to expand they would be a good place to network.
> 
> John



Lucky you not having an algae problem...my pond has full sun all day until about probably 3-4:00...until the plants grow & start covering the surface the sun creates a lot of the stuff...

This is an old pic of Mr. Koi and friends from 2 or 3 yrs. ago.  He's much bigger now.





And a couple other old pics from a couple years ago.  I also don't have any current pics...















  My pond is so small (I truely am jealous of yours).  You can tell how badly I over plant it...  I just love all the lilies & water plants - I want one of everything!   I am not sure I how well planted I am for this year yet.   I bought a Red Bog Lily and a Water Poppy but neither have really started growing yet and I am anxious to see how they do.  I hope I didn't waste my money.  I tried a Black Magic Taro last year that died like right away.   I've had good luck with Pickerel Rush and Lizards Tail in the past but just wanted a change...


----------



## madcoco

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing.



> Have you found anymore treasures? I brought my metal detector this time, but left with nothing. Onlly to be expected. Guess your last find was about as good as it gets


 Not lately except for a tiny reminent of Challenger a couple of weeks ago. Sadly debris still washes up time to time and can be found on the local beaches. The water and visibility has finally gotten a bit better and some of our subcontractors have finally gotten out to search the 1618 San Martin "Green Cabin" Wreck and other 1715 wrecks. You can now usually see a boat anchored a few hundred yards offshore just at the south end of the Disney Beach. That is actually the site of the Green Cabin Wreck and northern scatter trail of what we think is the Santo Cristo de San Roman  1715 "Corrigans Wreck" Imho this part of the Disney Beach to the south about a mile and half is the best place for a vacationer to try their luck on the beach. Also just to the north of Disney is where the large emerald was found by the mother and son. "Golden Sands" It a great spot to find sharks teeth as well. Don't give up. It's just fun to walk the beach and dream isn't it?

Sorry if this has been posted already (haven't been on inwhile) but if not here is Boppy's website. They are located next door at Wabasso and another alternative to grab a quick lunch for the beach or room.
http://www.boppysbeachmarket.com/Lunch_Menu.php


----------



## BWV Dreamin

madcoco said:


> Great pictures! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Not lately except for a tiny reminent of Challenger a couple of weeks ago. Sadly debris still washes up time to time and can be found on the local beaches. The water and visibility has finally gotten a bit better and some of our subcontractors have finally gotten out to search the 1618 San Martin "Green Cabin" Wreck and other 1715 wrecks. You can now usually see a boat anchored a few hundred yards offshore just at the south end of the Disney Beach. That is actually the site of the Green Cabin Wreck and northern scatter trail of what we think is the Santo Cristo de San Roman 1715 "Corrigans Wreck" Imho this part of the Disney Beach to the south about a mile and half is the best place for a vacationer to try their luck on the beach. Also just to the north of Disney is where the large emerald was found by the mother and son. "Golden Sands" It a great spot to find sharks teeth as well. Don't give up. It's just fun to walk the beach and dream isn't it?
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted already (haven't been on inwhile) but if not here is Boppy's website. They are located next door at Wabasso and another alternative to grab a quick lunch for the beach or room.
> http://www.boppysbeachmarket.com/Lunch_Menu.php


 Hi Mike! It's been awhile...anyway are you sure this is the SAME Boppy's place as last year? If so, the website is very decieving. Funny it doesn't show what the building looks like in the website. I found this place to be very dirty, like an 'ole stop for boaters before they go out for the day. I did not like the cleanliness of the place, so I did not eat any of the food. Please tell me this is NOT the same place (next door to Orchid Island Pizza before the beach?).


----------



## madcoco

Same here hope all is well. Yea its the same place.  Looked pretty clean last week though it is not for everyone since it is a surf scene and locals hangout. No Shirt No shoes No problem. 

The Pig n'Whistle English Pub opened up next door to the museum on Indian River Drive Reasonable prices and great lunch,dinner and drink specials.
 Stop in and say hello to the ole Git.
http://www.pigandwhistlepub.com/


----------



## podsnel

Photobob! Your pics are just wonderful!! Thanks so much for posting them- hope you continue to have a fantastic vacation, and I can't wait to read about what you did today!  I am really looking forward to my first VB visit this fall, with my DH & another couple.  It looks absolutely breathtaking there!!


----------



## maburke

BWV Dreamin said:


> Totally swear by Skin-So-Soft......



Be sure you get the stuff with Picaridin.  There are so many SSS products these days that I found it confusing.  But this is what we bought:
http://shop.avon.com/shop/product.a...din&camp=200913&dir_delivery=1&rep_delivery=1
and we did not have a single bite all week, even attending 2 campfires.


----------



## Anal Annie

maburke said:


> *Be sure you get the stuff with Picaridin. * There are so many SSS products these days that I found it confusing.  But this is what we bought:
> http://shop.avon.com/shop/product.a...din&camp=200913&dir_delivery=1&rep_delivery=1
> and we did not have a single bite all week, even attending 2 campfires.



Do you think it's the Picaridin that makes the difference?????   Here at home I usually buy the OFF Smooth & Dry Powder formula (Skintastic) with the 15% Deet because I'm usually trying to avoid mosquitos....but I noticed that on the shelf right next to this one there was another version with the Picaridin as the active ingredient!   Wonder if for $4 at Target that would work for these biting bugs at VB??   Anybody???


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Anal Annie said:


> Do you think it's the Picaridin that makes the difference????? Here at home I usually buy the OFF Smooth & Dry Powder formula (Skintastic) with the 15% Deet because I'm usually trying to avoid mosquitos....but I noticed that on the shelf right next to this one there was another version with the Picaridin as the active ingredient! Wonder if for $4 at Target that would work for these biting bugs at VB?? Anybody???


 Products with "DEET" do not work. It is the Picaridin that works, so any products with that should work.


----------



## Anal Annie

BWV Dreamin said:


> Products with "DEET" do not work. It is the Picaridin that works, so any products with that should work.



Hummm.  Interesting.     Are these bugs only out a night or are they around all day too????   Ya'll got me a little worried about them now...


----------



## friskykitten

We only noticed them at night and Disney does have a statement in their information packet about the "no-see-ums" otherwise known as the extrememly small Biting Midge most active at sunrise and sunset.  They supposedly do not fly in temps under 70 degrees.  They also give basic information about not leaving your doors open and that they are small enough to fit through screens, using insect repellant, etc.  I am always one to attract any biting bugs where ever I go.  They never bug my husband like they do me, no pun intended.  It must be because I am so sweet.... 

We didn't have any trouble during the day and only late at night such as at the campfire.  And we were not using any repellant at all.  Don't let them scare you into staying indoors.  Go and enjoy everything, use the repellant that has been mentioned and if it gets bad you can always opt to go back to your room.  That is what we ended up doing.  The females in our group returned to our cottage and the males stayed and enjoyed the smores.  What was really sweet was that my son brought a smore back for me.  The other family complained to him that it made their "males" look bad since they didn't bring one back for their "females".


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

maburke said:


> Be sure you get the stuff with Picaridin.  There are so many SSS products these days that I found it confusing.  But this is what we bought:
> http://shop.avon.com/shop/product.a...din&camp=200913&dir_delivery=1&rep_delivery=1
> and we did not have a single bite all week, even attending 2 campfires.



We don't seem to have that product listed on Avon UK. I thought it was this that people were referring to

Can someone recommend me something that I could pick up at Wal Mart on the way to Vero please? Or do I just look for the  Picaridin as an ingredient?

Many thanks once again.


----------



## mouseaddicts

Hi Lesley!  I couldn't open your link. Not sure what the problem is 
I have a friend at work that sells Avon, so I'm going to ask her about the SoS product(s) tomorrow.  The other post to the Avon site doesn't show any in stock, but hopefully my friend has some or can get it.....

Lesley - I see your ticker is getting close to your dates.  It says you'll be at BCV & Vero in a little less than 3 weeks .... what are your dates?  I think we're pretty close to the same dates.  We'll be @ BCV 7/3 - 7/5 and we move over to Vero from 7/5 - 7/12


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

mouseaddicts said:


> Hi Lesley!  I couldn't open your link. Not sure what the problem is
> I have a friend at work that sells Avon, so I'm going to ask her about the SoS product(s) tomorrow.  The other post to the Avon site doesn't show any in stock, but hopefully my friend has some or can get it.....
> 
> Lesley - I see your ticker is getting close to your dates.  It says you'll be at BCV & Vero in a little less than 3 weeks .... what are your dates?  I think we're pretty close to the same dates.  We'll be @ BCV 7/3 - 7/5 and we move over to Vero from 7/5 - 7/12



Does this work?

http://avonshop.co.uk/product/bath-...o-soft-soft-and-fresh-dry-oil-body-spray.html
Thanks for asking your friend for me.

We are at Vero 30th June until 5th July and then move to BCV on 5th until
 10th July, then we are at VWL for the remainder of our trip. We are having a little taste of each

Looks like we will be passing you on the way!


----------



## perpetualplanner

mouseaddicts looks like we planned almost the same vacation.  We're at BCV 7/2-7/6 and VB from 7/6-7/10.  Maybe we'll run into you.  I'll be reffing the arguments over sand toys from DS's 10 & 13 (you'd think they'd be too old by now).


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I used the regular skin so soft oil spray. That worked pretty good, but I am going to buy the bug guard with picaridin. That is half price (6.99) by the way next week through the catalog! Anal Annie, are you reading?


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

BWV Dreamin said:


> I used the regular skin so soft oil spray. That worked pretty good, but I am going to buy the bug guard with picaridin. That is half price (6.99) by the way next week through the catalog! Anal Annie, are you reading?



Is that a green bottle can I ask please?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

lesley.a.murray@talk said:


> Is that a green bottle can I ask please?


 No its silver and orange, comes in an aerosol or pump sray!


----------



## perpetualplanner

Does anyone know about parasailing at VB?  DH wants to give it a try.  I came up empty on the search function but thought someone might know.

TIA


----------



## mouseaddicts

perpetualplanner said:


> mouseaddicts looks like we planned almost the same vacation.  We're at BCV 7/2-7/6 and VB from 7/6-7/10.  Maybe we'll run into you.  I'll be reffing the arguments over sand toys from DS's 10 & 13 (you'd think they'd be too old by now).



We should plan to meet up! 
We're not doing the parks while @ BCV - Just planning to spend most of the time at SAB - with a pop in to Beaches & Cream 
I have DD's 12 & 15 with a DS9.5(will be 10 in Sept)

Lesley - It does sound like we've planned the exact OPPOSITE trip!   I guess we'll wave on our drive to VB Sunday ... as you're driving to BCV!


----------



## Sorcerer's Dad

perpetualplanner said:


> Does anyone know about parasailing at VB?  DH wants to give it a try.  I came up empty on the search function but thought someone might know.
> 
> TIA



This is the closest I could find.  Haven't seen any in the local paper.

http://www.cocoabeachnow.com/thingstodo/parasailing.cfm

Surprising how many travel ads list parasailing in list of things to do in Indian River but it doesn't look like any of our businesses offer it.


----------



## photobob

I didn't see any parasailing anywhere. Bear in mind the Vero Beach isn't really a heavy tourist area, so some things along those lines may not be available. The resort does offer personal watercraft rentals, being pulled by a a pwc on a big inflatable banana raft and kayak rentals.


----------



## Anal Annie

BWV Dreamin said:


> I used the regular skin so soft oil spray. That worked pretty good, but I am going to buy the bug guard with picaridin. That is half price (6.99) by the way next week through the catalog! Anal *Annie, are you reading?*



 Reading / lurking!    I'm still wondering about the OFF (Skintastic) Smooth Dry formula with Picaridin from Target / Walmart etc?!  That comes in an aerosol and in a pump. If the Picaridin is the key...  (i thought Avon was not stocked in the bug guard whenever i looked?!)


----------



## photobob

Anyone interested in seeing photos from our Vero trip, check out this link on my website:

http://bobcrispphotography.smugmug.com/gallery/8550477_xo8MD/1/563164360_FEWbt


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

mouseaddicts said:


> We should plan to meet up!
> We're not doing the parks while @ BCV - Just planning to spend most of the time at SAB - with a pop in to Beaches & Cream
> I have DD's 12 & 15 with a DS9.5(will be 10 in Sept)
> 
> Lesley - It does sound like we've planned the exact OPPOSITE trip!   I guess we'll wave on our drive to VB Sunday ... as you're driving to BCV!




Yes it does! Please don't clear them out at Beaches n Cream. I'm hoping to try the kitchen sink this time

Pity though, my DD's 10 & 14 would have enjoyed the company.


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

Anal Annie said:


> Reading / lurking!    I'm still wondering about the OFF (Skintastic) Smooth Dry formula with Picaridin from Target / Walmart etc?!  That comes in an aerosol and in a pump. If the Picaridin is the key...  (i thought Avon was not stocked in the bug guard whenever i looked?!)



I'm going to look in WalMart for Picaridin. Avon Uk doesn't seem to have any bug spray other than a Skin so Soft dry oil body spray.


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

We are going to be in Vero for our first trip there starting June 29. A friends parents recommended two area restaurants- The Patio and Scampi. Has anyone eaten at either of these places or heard if these restaurants are any good? Thanks.


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

photobob said:


> Anyone interested in seeing photos from our Vero trip, check out this link on my website:
> 
> http://bobcrispphotography.smugmug.com/gallery/8550477_xo8MD/1/563164360_FEWbt



Thank you Bob They are fantastic.
I LOVE all the sunset shots...so my thing. 

The surfing shots are really crisp too. I can almost feel the spray

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RCharnay

It was great looking through your pictures.  We had an OVIR and so enjoyed the amazing sunrise during our trip.  I also have similar pictures of the adorable bunnies at VB.  What a wonderful place to vacation.  I can't wait to return.
Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Mouse511

photobob said:


> Anyone interested in seeing photos from our Vero trip, check out this link on my website:
> 
> http://bobcrispphotography.smugmug.com/gallery/8550477_xo8MD/1/563164360_FEWbt



Awesome pictures! We can't wait for our first trip to Vero Beach in October


----------



## Anal Annie

photobob said:


> Anyone interested in seeing photos from our Vero trip, check out this link on my website:
> 
> http://bobcrispphotography.smugmug.com/gallery/8550477_xo8MD/1/563164360_FEWbt



Great pics!  Some of those sunrises almost looked like sunsets!!  Love the beach / surf pics too!  Nice action shots!!  Looks like fun!  (BTW did you drive & bring your own boogie boards or were those rentals or did you purchase them locally??)


----------



## ddiva

I just finished reading (skimming) the whole thread.  We're leaving in 2 weeks, but have questions.

1.  Is there a DVD player in OVIR?
2.  Is there a menu for Bleacher's posted somewhere?  (Allears used to have one)
3.  My son would like to sign up for the surf school, can we wait until we arrive or should I call in advance?
4.  I'm in need of a massage and would love to get one onsite.  Can I schedule one when I get there or call in advance?
5.  Can I request a 4th floor OVIR?  If so, do I call or wait until I arrive?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## photobob

Anal Annie said:


> Great pics!  Some of those sunrises almost looked like sunsets!!  Love the beach / surf pics too!  Nice action shots!!  Looks like fun!  (BTW did you drive & bring your own boogie boards or were those rentals or did you purchase them locally??)



We took them with us. We've had them for years. They didn't make the trip back though, I broke one of them and the other was falling apart. We may go again next year and if we go we'll probably buy some down when we get there.


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

We are planning to buy some boards at Wal-Mart on the way down( yes I know, I'm going to be buying lots at WM on the way down).

Bob, any advice for me on getting good shots of my girls on the boards please? Yours are amazing
I have a Canon 400d and I'm a novice

Thanks!


----------



## texansue

Thank you VB owners for sharing your wonderful resort - my family absolutely loved it!   We had a perfect week down there - so much so that I 'had' to purchase a resale contract to make sure we go again!  

Bob - your photos of the resort are wonderful!  I'm so glad that we got to meet you & your wife down there!  I feel fortunate to have met such friendly, genuine people through this board and I am so pleased with the photos you took of my family.  We sure lucked out with the best rooms in the resort, didn't we?  

Maria - thank you again for organizing the chair swap! Besides the cost savings, we loved the convenience of having our own chairs down there and I don't know what I'll end up doing on our return trips.  They were great chairs & the umbrella kept me from burning to a crisp. 

Just want to mention that they were delivering new refrigerators to the villas during our visit - don't know if that news was out there.  It was nice to have a brand new fridge - maybe next they'll consider replacing those awful vacuum cleaners?  

Sue


----------



## deej696

ddiva said:


> I just finished reading (skimming) the whole thread.  We're leaving in 2 weeks, but have questions.
> 
> 1.  Is there a DVD player in OVIR?
> 2.  Is there a menu for Bleacher's posted somewhere?  (Allears used to have one)
> 3.  My son would like to sign up for the surf school, can we wait until we arrive or should I call in advance?
> 4.  I'm in need of a massage and would love to get one onsite.  Can I schedule one when I get there or call in advance?
> 5.  Can I request a 4th floor OVIR?  If so, do I call or wait until I arrive?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Yes the rooms have DVD players, and there are movies for rent in the gift shop at no charge.  As to your other requests, you may want to contact the hotel directly about your room assignment, and also speak to the concierge about booking your massage and surf school.  I spoke to them the other day about some golf tee times and they were very helpful.


----------



## photobob

lesley.a.murray@talk said:


> We are planning to buy some boards at Wal-Mart on the way down( yes I know, I'm going to be buying lots at WM on the way down).
> 
> Bob, any advice for me on getting good shots of my girls on the boards please? Yours are amazing
> I have a Canon 400d and I'm a novice
> 
> Thanks!



I shot the boogie board photos on my Canon 30D with my Canon 70-200 2.8L lens. I shot aperture priority (AV) at around f4-F5.6 at 400 ISO which gave me a very fast shutter speed. On the photos of my daughter and her boyfriend I used a polarizing filter which gives the richer color of the water by cutting the glare. It was great fun shooting!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

ddiva said:


> I just finished reading (skimming) the whole thread.  We're leaving in 2 weeks, but have questions.
> 
> 1.  Is there a DVD player in OVIR?
> 2.  Is there a menu for Bleacher's posted somewhere?  (Allears used to have one)
> 3.  My son would like to sign up for the surf school, can we wait until we arrive or should I call in advance?
> 4.  I'm in need of a massage and would love to get one onsite.  Can I schedule one when I get there or call in advance?
> 5.  Can I request a 4th floor OVIR?  If so, do I call or wait until I arrive?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



1. I think so.

2. It's hard to read, but this was from two years ago...





3. Call in advance.

4. I think you can wait.





5. Request the fourth floor ASAP.

  Have a great time.


----------



## starbox

Photobob - LOVE the pictures.  I am very bummed that I did not get your message until it was too late - we left May 30th and I did not bring the laptop (intentionally).  I'd have loved photos - maybe we'll luck out and be there at the same time.

We had a great trip - our five nights in Vero was by far the highlight.  DH and I have been talking pretty seriously about moving to Vero (started off in 10 years and now we're talking five) so we spent a lot more time exploring the surrounding area, checking out a cottage we're renting in July and hoping to rent longer next year - we even visited a church on Sunday.  I'm thrilled to say that there's a new CARVEL ice cream store that's open till 9pm 7 nights a week.  

 There's actually a whole lot of "stuff" if you venture 10-20 miles into Vero proper - including a very good independent bookstore, tons of dining - including all the chain restaurants like Olive Garden, and an outlet mall with a Gymboree outlet (for the moms with small kids - Gymboree outlets are few and far between).  We also went all the way up and down the Jungle Trail.  

We were there from Friday-Wednesday in an OVIR - ocean facing on the fourth floor - right above the Green cabin room.  I really liked the new decor although I do wish the inn rooms had vacuum cleaners because of the sand.  

The kids really enjoyed the activities (as usual) and DD was thrilled to meet up with the CMs that she's gotten to know over the past 4 years.  She did the most recreation - Seaside Chefs, Fishing, the morning Beachwalk, Creatures of the Lagoon, Mug Painting, Swords, and Clay Animals with Miss Rita. All of the activities got a big  from her.  Both kids LOVED the Seaside Cinema/Dive-in Movie (Tuesday nights).  

It rained four out of the 5 afternoons we were there (from about 3-4 till around 6-7) and the CMs did a GREAT job of just moving into the lobby and entertaining the kids with jump rope, origami, and games.  

We had a nice meal at Green Cabin Room and my son raved about the Pirate dinner.  I thought it was okay - but expensive for what you get - but DS12 says it was one of his top three favorite things that happened during the entire trip - so it was well worth it for us.  

I'll post pictures soon!


----------



## photobob

texansue said:


> Thank you VB owners for sharing your wonderful resort - my family absolutely loved it!   We had a perfect week down there - so much so that I 'had' to purchase a resale contract to make sure we go again!
> 
> Bob - your photos of the resort are wonderful!  I'm so glad that we got to meet you & your wife down there!  I feel fortunate to have met such friendly, genuine people through this board and I am so pleased with the photos you took of my family.  We sure lucked out with the best rooms in the resort, didn't we?
> 
> Maria - thank you again for organizing the chair swap! Besides the cost savings, we loved the convenience of having our own chairs down there and I don't know what I'll end up doing on our return trips.  They were great chairs & the umbrella kept me from burning to a crisp.
> 
> Just want to mention that they were delivering new refrigerators to the villas during our visit - don't know if that news was out there.  It was nice to have a brand new fridge - maybe next they'll consider replacing those awful vacuum cleaners?
> 
> Sue



It was very nice meeting you guys too! You have a wonderful family and I'm glad to see people investing in making wonderful memories for their family. One of the things i have always enjoyed about our Disney trips is spending all our time together. We go in so many different directions at home and you'll find that out as your kids get older, but on our Disney vacations we spend every moment together.

Right now we are leaning towards going back to Vero again next year, we had such a great trip this year. It was also very nice to take our daughter's boyfriend with us. He is very special young man and doesn't have the opportunities to go on vacations and he really was blown away with this trip.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Just wanted to add to Photobob's Bleacher's menu.  Not saying mine is better, but maybe what you can't see on one you might be able to see on the other.  It's a bit tricky taking pics there because of the misters getting the camera wet.....taken May 7, 2009...........








and refillable mug drink choices......there is regular coke off to the side that is hidden behind the frame. 







Maria


----------



## starbox

The view from our OVIR as reflected in the balcony glass door. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DD on balcony




The room




Beach


----------



## starbox

One of DH's sandcastles




Pirate Dinner




Hair by Miss Liz - LOVED this and will do it every trip - it was soooooooo easy. 




Swimming Kids


----------



## extremesoccermom

photobob said:


> Anyone interested in seeing photos from our Vero trip, check out this link on my website:
> 
> http://bobcrispphotography.smugmug.com/gallery/8550477_xo8MD/1/563164360_FEWbt



Great pictures!  We are planning on going to Vero Beach in Oct 2010 before our cruise.  I noticed there are pictures of a soccer field and sand volleyball. Do they have balls we can rent or borrow?  I think the kids DS20 & DD15 will really like visiting the beach.  Neither has been to the Atlantic side they have only seen the Gulf once.  Hopefully the weather wont be to cool and we can enjoy some body surfing.


----------



## Mahusky

starbox said:


> We had a nice meal at Green Cabin Room and my son raved about the Pirate dinner.  I thought it was okay - but expensive for what you get - but DS12 says it was one of his top three favorite things that happened during the entire trip - so it was well worth it for us.
> 
> I'll post pictures soon!



Ok Starbox....  I must have missed the Pirate Dinner (probably my old age setting in )  is this new?

Did you book in advance?  Going with large party in August and this might be something to plan for! 

Thanks,
Dave aka mahusky


----------



## starbox

Mahusky said:


> Ok Starbox....  I must have missed the Pirate Dinner (probably my old age setting in )  is this new?
> 
> Did you book in advance?  Going with large party in August and this might be something to plan for!
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave aka mahusky



They just started the Pirate Dinner - every Monday night - the menu family-style all you care to eat - Ribs (the ones on the main menu), pork BBQ, brisket, rotisserre chicken plus corn on the cob, potatoes, beans, salad and bread (cornbread and rolls) plus a drink.  There is NO dessert for some strange reason.  

Everyone gets a bandana (kids get eyepatches I think) and Pirate Goofy and Pirate Donald are there - they play pirate music and the waiters are dressed up.  

Prices are the same as all Disney character dining - 26.99 for adults I think.  We used TIW and it is accepted for this.  We did book in advance but there seemed to be plenty of people walking up.

I thought the food was okay - but, like I said, DS12 thought it was like the greatest thing ever in the whole world and the boy can put away the ribs - so it was a decent value for us.


----------



## maureenann

starbox said:


> They just started the Pirate Dinner - every Monday night - the menu family-style all you care to eat - Ribs (the ones on the main menu), pork BBQ, brisket, rotisserre chicken plus corn on the cob, potatoes, beans, salad and bread (cornbread and rolls) plus a drink.  There is NO dessert for some strange reason.
> 
> Everyone gets a bandana (kids get eyepatches I think) and Pirate Goofy and Pirate Donald are there - they play pirate music and the waiters are dressed up.
> 
> Prices are the same as all Disney character dining - 26.99 for adults I think.  We used TIW and it is accepted for this.  We did book in advance but there seemed to be plenty of people walking up.
> 
> I thought the food was okay - but, like I said, DS12 thought it was like the greatest thing ever in the whole world and the boy can put away the ribs - so it was a decent value for us.





Do I need to make an ADR for this?  I think my son would enjoy this..we'll be there late next week...
Edit..didn't see that you had already answered this.....


----------



## MiaSRN62

*starbox*....
AWESOME pics !  You had a much nicer OVIR view than I did in May !   And your dh is VERY talented....those sand castles are great.   



Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

From the DVC Member site :

_Sonya's restaurant recognized as one of Florida's best

Disney Vacation Club Members and Vero Beach-area residents have long been fans of Sonya's restaurant at Disney's Vero Beach Resort. You can add readers of Florida Trend magazine to this group, as the publication recently named Sonya's to its list of Florida's 500 best places to dine.

Sonya's was recognized for providing diners with, "Disney magic and taking full advantage of [its] oceanfront setting," as well as "good seafood [and] excellent steaks and chops." Part of Florida Trend's 2009 Golden Spoon Awards competition, the designation awarded to Sonya's was only given to one other restaurant in Vero Beach.

Sonya's is known for its wood-fired steaks and creative seafood, rich décor and wine selections from new- and old-world regions.

Guests can visit Sonya's for dinner Thursday through Sunday, as well as for Sunday brunch. The resort's other restaurant, Shutters, offers breakfast, lunch, and dinner seven days a week._

Maria


----------



## ddiva

DisDaydreamer said:


> Have a great time.



Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## photobob

extremesoccermom said:


> Great pictures!  We are planning on going to Vero Beach in Oct 2010 before our cruise.  I noticed there are pictures of a soccer field and sand volleyball. Do they have balls we can rent or borrow?  I think the kids DS20 & DD15 will really like visiting the beach.  Neither has been to the Atlantic side they have only seen the Gulf once.  Hopefully the weather wont be to cool and we can enjoy some body surfing.



I believe you can get those at Eb and Flos by the pool.


----------



## wirki

Hi everyone.  Brand new to Vero Beach and wanted to ask a few questions.

What airport do you all fly into?  
Do you have to rent a car?
If VB is not my "home resort" ...will I be able to make a ressie during April?
What is OVIR?


----------



## photobob

wirki said:


> Hi everyone.  Brand new to Vero Beach and wanted to ask a few questions.
> 
> What airport do you all fly into?
> Do you have to rent a car?
> If VB is not my "home resort" ...will I be able to make a ressie during April?
> What is OVIR?



I think most fly into Orlando and rent a car from there. Ocean View Inn Room.
Not sure about the april question.


----------



## deej696

So wayy back in this thread I asked about the BBQ grills.  Has anyone actually used them?  It seems to be a bit out of the way, and the pictures I've seen make it look like a retention pond with some grills next to it.  We were thinking of grilling our own steaks one night, but I'm not sure if it'll be enjoyable....Anyone with experience?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

deej696 said:


> So wayy back in this thread I asked about the BBQ grills. Has anyone actually used them? It seems to be a bit out of the way, and the pictures I've seen make it look like a retention pond with some grills next to it. We were thinking of grilling our own steaks one night, but I'm not sure if it'll be enjoyable....Anyone with experience?


I did not see any on my last visit. If they are located across the street by the pond and or basketball courts, then that is NOT convient to grill.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> If VB is not my "home resort" ...will I be able to make a ressie during April?



I think you're missing a little bit more detail here wirki ?

If VB is not your "home", you can book at 7 months out.  This goes for all DVC resorts that are not your home.   So you will be able to make a reservation in April (if there is availability), at the earlierst, 7 months out.   

I don't recall seeing grills either deej696 ?   Anyone know ?
Maria


----------



## deej696

BWV Dreamin said:


> I did not see any on my last visit. If they are located across the street by the pond and or basketball courts, then that is NOT convient to grill.



I know they are across the street by the pond, but I was not sure what the atmosphere was like. Is it like you are at a park, or is it like grilling next to a glorified retention pond


----------



## wirki

MiaSRN62 said:


> I think you're missing a little bit more detail here wirki ?
> 
> If VB is not your "home", you can book at 7 months out.  This goes for all DVC resorts that are not your home.   So you will be able to make a reservation in April (if there is availability), at the earlierst, 7 months out.
> 
> I don't recall seeing grills either deej696 ?   Anyone know ?
> Maria



Sorry if I did not make myself clear.  I know I can call at 7 months out.  But the time we were thinking of going...is in April (read spring break )  Just do not know how crowded Vero Beach gets or how hard it is to get a ressie.

Thank you all for your information.


----------



## 2infinityandbeyond

deej696 said:


> I know they are across the street by the pond, but I was not sure what the atmosphere was like. Is it like you are at a park, or is it like grilling next to a glorified retention pond



IIRC, it's more of a glorified retention pond (great description, BTW).


----------



## MiaSRN62

ok...got ya wirki. 

Spring break is a high occupancy time at VB.  I think you'd have to call at exactly the 7 month mark to get something.  I think if you remained open about what size accomodations you'd want, you would get something.   

I never tried for spring break at VB, but I would think it's doable.  Any non VB owners able to book at 7 months out for spring break ? 


Maria


----------



## backyardponder

I was able to book VB this year March 28 to April 3.  I did this right at the 7 month window.  I was able to get a 1BR.  I did do it as a Saturday arrival which might have helped.

We flew into MCO from Chicago Midway on Southwest.  Once when we went to VB we flew into Tampa due to much lower airfares.  On this trip we flew in on Friday and got a room near the airport with hotwire.  We drove over and spent the evening on the Boardwalk.

You really need a car at VB.  It is a small, quiet resort.  There's really not much way off of it without transportation.  

The grills are across A1A.  There's a tunnel which goes under the highway which you can walk.  I did see some folks grilling there.  They had a car, so I suppose they drove over there with their stuff.  They were also fishing in the pond.

OVIR rooms are awsome.  Unfortunately they are studios, so you can't get a full kitchen.  When my wife and I go alone, that's where we try to stay.  If you are in an OVIR, try for a higher floor since the lower floors are partially blocked by trees and bushes.


----------



## ddiva

Just booked the pirate  dinner for the 29th.  My youngest is thrilled.  Thanks for all the info.

After skimming the thread I realized I have something to contribute.  A few years ago we visited Vero and decided to go fossil hunting.  We had a private tour with Fred from Paleo Discoveries (paleodiscoveries.com).  He was a wealth of knowledge.  The kids had a great time getting dirty and searching for fossils.  We dug through sludge and found a spearhead, hundreds of shark teeth, and several Megalodon teeth.  My kids were in awe.  We were able to keep everything we found.  I'll be honest, it wasn't my ideal vacationing activity, (as I'd prefer a massage and a pina colada), but with two boys, I couldn't resist.  I highly recommend this for anyone who'd like an extraordinary adventure.  If you have any questions PM me.


----------



## Teachckg

Awhile ago I think I read something about bird watching tours at VERO or the surrounding areas??

Does anyone have any info on these?

TIA


----------



## Anal Annie

lesley.a.murray@talk said:


> I'm going to look in WalMart for Picaridin. Avon Uk doesn't seem to have any bug spray other than a Skin so Soft dry oil body spray.



Wanted to tell you I went to both my local Wal-Mart and to Target today.   I did not find the OFF Cutter products with the Picaridin at Wal-Mart (which I found surprising).  I DID find it tho at Target in 2 products.  One was the "Clean Feel" OFF spray (kind of a pump / misting type spray) with 5% Picaridin.  It says it is not oily or greasy but I haven't tried it yet.   The other product I got is Cutter Skinsations "Ultra Light" spray.  It's a small aerosol can and has 15% Picaridin.  Both are OK to use on clothing.  I did not find the OFF Smooth & Dry Picaridin formula at either store today but I'm pretty sure I've seen it before...  Good luck!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> A few years ago we visited Vero and decided to go fossil hunting. We had a private tour with Fred from Paleo Discoveries (paleodiscoveries.com). He was a wealth of knowledge. The kids had a great time getting dirty and searching for fossils. We dug through sludge and found a spearhead, hundreds of shark teeth, and several Megalodon teeth. My kids were in awe. We were able to keep everything we found. I'll be honest, it wasn't my ideal vacationing activity, (as I'd prefer a massage and a pina colada), but with two boys, I couldn't resist. I highly recommend this for anyone who'd like an extraordinary adventure. If you have any questions PM me.



Thanks so much for your contribution ddiva.  Good info to have.  

Maria


----------



## Juliah

We are considering staying at Disney's Vero Beach in January, our first visit. Does anyone happen to know if beach wheelchairs are available at the resort?

Also, can anyone provide any information on wheelchair-accessible rooms--either descriptions or pics?

Thanks very much! The resort looks so beautiful and peacefu...I'm really hoping we get to go.


----------



## magicalfoursome

How is the ocean temp lately?  Is it really hot on the beach?  One more week until Vero Beach!!!


----------



## davis1334

We are so excited about our trip to VB July 12-17!  It is our first time to go to VB and we cannot wait.  A little disappointed though...we own at SSR and called right at the 7 month window for a 1BR and are on the waitlist.  We do have a studio booked but were really wanting the 1BR.  I am trying to stay positive and not let it ruin our vacation even if we don't get the 1BR.


----------



## backyardponder

Juliah said:


> We are considering staying at Disney's Vero Beach in January, our first visit. Does anyone happen to know if beach wheelchairs are available at the resort?
> 
> Also, can anyone provide any information on wheelchair-accessible rooms--either descriptions or pics?
> 
> Thanks very much! The resort looks so beautiful and peacefu...I'm really hoping we get to go.



I tried to find beach wheelchair rentals in the Vero Beach area on Google but couldn't find any.  I suggest you give the resort a call and ask them.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I just found this thread - thanks to Maria for getting it going, and thanks photobob for the pics!  I know there were some other pics, but I can't remember who posted them - thank you, also. I'm planning to book a stay at VB in the future, I plan way ahead  The pics let me know VB is even nicer than I had hoped.  I am really looking forward to staying there, and even booking the cabin for our whole family at some time.


----------



## Juliah

Thanks backyardponder. I will definitely do that. 

When we were planning to stay there a number of years ago, I was told when I made the reservations that the resort had two beach wheelchairs. About a week before our stay I called to double check everything and was told that the person I talked to when I reserved was wrong, that they only had one (we have two children in wheelchairs so really needed two), so we cancelled our stay. I thought I would ask you guys if anyone had actually seen a beach wheelchair (or chairs) there because sometimes people who book rooms or work at hotels aren't clear on what accessibility features the hotel has. If I had a dime for every time I've booked an ADA room with two double beds, only to arrive and find that there is no such thing in the hotel, that every single ADA room has only a king bed (which obviously doesn't work for four people!)...


----------



## madcoco

> How is the ocean temp lately? Is it really hot on the beach? One more week until Vero Beach!!!


 Warming up nice. Last visit to the resort a few weeks back the water temp was a few degrees cooler than normal. Just got in the door from over beachside. Was out on the beach early in the morning just south of the resort and imho it was pretty &*^*% hot already. LOL  We are setting records for temp and heat index in Central and South FL. Supposed to return back to the "normal" hot and humid by the end of the week.
Just in time for your visit.  As a side note the rip currents have been pretty strong lately Have fun play safe and have a great time.
    Area weather forecast: 
http://www2.mvr.usace.army.mil/docs/ldm/products/text/KMLB/SRFMLB



> Awhile ago I think I read something about bird watching tours at VERO or the surrounding areas?? Does anyone have any info on these?


Archie Carr and Pelican Island National Wildlife Refuges  are located just north of the resort and great spots for wildlife watching. Some of the tours are only offered during the fall/winter.
http://www.dep.state.fl.us/coastal/sites/indian-malabar/

http://www.fws.gov/archiecarr/

http://www.fws.gov/pelicanisland/


----------



## backyardponder

Juliah said:


> Thanks backyardponder. I will definitely do that.
> 
> When we were planning to stay there a number of years ago, I was told when I made the reservations that the resort had two beach wheelchairs. About a week before our stay I called to double check everything and was told that the person I talked to when I reserved was wrong, that they only had one (we have two children in wheelchairs so really needed two), so we cancelled our stay. I thought I would ask you guys if anyone had actually seen a beach wheelchair (or chairs) there because sometimes people who book rooms or work at hotels aren't clear on what accessibility features the hotel has. If I had a dime for every time I've booked an ADA room with two double beds, only to arrive and find that there is no such thing in the hotel, that every single ADA room has only a king bed (which obviously doesn't work for four people!)...




Juliha,  when calling ask for the manager.  Explain your situation exactly as you explained above.  If the manager says they do have 2 of them, get the manager's name.  Also give the manager your name and phone number in case he/she discovers something different.

Good Luck!  

Let us know what you find out.  I'm curious on this one!

John


----------



## starbox

Juliah said:


> Thanks backyardponder. I will definitely do that.
> 
> When we were planning to stay there a number of years ago, I was told when I made the reservations that the resort had two beach wheelchairs. About a week before our stay I called to double check everything and was told that the person I talked to when I reserved was wrong, that they only had one (we have two children in wheelchairs so really needed two), so we cancelled our stay. I thought I would ask you guys if anyone had actually seen a beach wheelchair (or chairs) there because sometimes people who book rooms or work at hotels aren't clear on what accessibility features the hotel has. .



I have seen one beach wheelchair in use at VB - it was out and being used when we were there 3 weeks ago.


----------



## TinklednPants

Anyone know if Orchid Island Pizza is still in business next door?


----------



## Mahusky

TinklednPants said:


> Anyone know if Orchid Island Pizza is still in business next door?



They were in Feb 09 when we were there.  I had heard that the orginal owneres sold to a new group....  dont know if that is true or not.


----------



## TinklednPants

Mahusky said:


> They were in Feb 09 when we were there.  I had heard that the orginal owneres sold to a new group....  dont know if that is true or not.



That's good and (potentially) bad news.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## backyardponder

TinklednPants said:


> Anyone know if Orchid Island Pizza is still in business next door?



It was in May.  Being from the Chicago Area, I like quality pizza.  Orchid Island Pizza is, by far, the best pizza I've ever had within 1 mile of VB.  BTW, they are the only one within 1 mile!    Needless to say, I wasn't impressed.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

madcoco said:


> Warming up nice. Last visit to the resort a few weeks back the water temp was a few degrees cooler than normal. Just got in the door from over beachside. Was out on the beach early in the morning just south of the resort and imho it was pretty &*^*% hot already. LOL  We are setting records for temp and heat index in Central and South FL. Supposed to return back to the "normal" hot and humid by the end of the week.
> Just in time for your visit.  As a side note the rip currents have been pretty strong lately Have fun play safe and have a great time.
> Area weather forecast:
> http://www2.mvr.usace.army.mil/docs/ldm/products/text/KMLB/SRFMLB
> 
> 
> Archie Carr and Pelican Island National Wildlife Refuges  are located just north of the resort and great spots for wildlife watching. Some of the tours are only offered during the fall/winter.
> http://www.dep.state.fl.us/coastal/sites/indian-malabar/
> 
> http://www.fws.gov/archiecarr/
> 
> http://www.fws.gov/pelicanisland/



Hey Mike... haven't seen you for a while.  Hope all is well.  Any more finds?  Take care... Rob


----------



## madcoco

Sorry thought I answered you a couple of weeks ago. Went back and noticed the post didn't show up? Have been pretty rundown lately. My mom passed away last Tuesday at 66 Hasn't been easy. However she was suffering greatly from cancer. She was supposed to stay with us at VB this past stay over Memorial day but was too sick to travel. She loved the water so much. 

 Nothing much yet on our 1715 wrecks off the coast but having a great year again down on the Atocha and Margarita off Key West. Literally hundreds of artifacts being found. While beach hunting did find a small piece of Shuttle Challenger while staying at the resort. Sadly debris still washes up time to time. Great to hear from you hope all is well on your end.


----------



## mikeandkarla

TinklednPants said:


> Anyone know if Orchid Island Pizza is still in business next door?



Yes they are open.  We were there first week of June and stopped in for a pizza.


----------



## DVCconvert

madcoco said:


> .....Have been pretty rundown lately. My mom passed away last Tuesday at 66 Hasn't been easy. However she was suffering greatly from cancer. She was supposed to stay with us at VB this past stay over Memorial day but was too sick to travel.



I'm sorry to hear of your loss, it's hard enough at any age - but since she'd been so ill; I hope the thought of her being relived of her distress can comfort you in some small amount.


----------



## missdani416

Madcoco I am sorry for the loss of your Mother, and I am sorry she was unable to travel with you on your last trip.  I am sure that was very hard on you and your family.  I just wanted to pop in and say what wonderful service we received on our stay at VB the first week of June.  First off on the second day I discovered my camera battery was cracked! I was in a panic.  I called the front desk to find out if the was a camera store close by so I could get a replacement.  They actually took down what kind of camera I had and called around until they found a store that carried it and printed out directions for me. They saved the day ( well at least the pictures we would take ) Then the day after we were able to go on the turtle walk they delivered a note to our room with two turtle magnets and it was signed by "Tory the turtle". The girls got to name the turtle we watched so they thought that was way cool! That is why we are spoiled by staying with Disney! VB was wonderful.


----------



## Juliah

Thanks so much for your responses on beach wheelchairs. I talked to Mary at the resort and was told that there is one beach wheelchair for the beach, but there is also one in the activities area. I'm not sure what that one is for, since I didn't think the pool had zero entry access--am I wrong? Anway, Mary was kind enough to call Ebb & Flow for me and was told that their chair could be used at the beach, but it can't be reserved in advance. I'm a little confused on where one designated for beach use would be kept, if not at Ebb & Flow. Hope she's not confused, thinking there are chairs in two places when there's really only the one (is there a place closer to the beach that rents things like umbrellas? Maybe there's another chair there?)...so I still wouldn't mind a confirmation from anyone who has seen two chairs in person or knows of a different location from Ebb & Flow where they have seen a beach wheelchair parked! 

I also took the opportunity to ask about rooms and was told that there are four Inn rooms that each have a roll-in shower and two queen beds, as well as at least one with a king bed instead of the queens. There are also three one-bedroom/studio lock-offs with roll-in showers. The lock-offs are all on the second floor.


----------



## backyardponder

Juliah said:


> Thanks so much for your responses on beach wheelchairs. I talked to Mary at the resort and was told that there is one beach wheelchair for the beach, but there is also one in the activities area. I'm not sure what that one is for, since I didn't think the pool had zero entry access--am I wrong? Anway, Mary was kind enough to call Ebb & Flow for me and was told that their chair could be used at the beach, but it can't be reserved in advance. I'm a little confused on where one designated for beach use would be kept, if not at Ebb & Flow. Hope she's not confused, thinking there are chairs in two places when there's really only the one (is there a place closer to the beach that rents things like umbrellas? Maybe there's another chair there?)...so I still wouldn't mind a confirmation from anyone who has seen two chairs in person or knows of a different location from Ebb & Flow where they have seen a beach wheelchair parked!
> 
> I also took the opportunity to ask about rooms and was told that there are four Inn rooms that each have a roll-in shower and two queen beds, as well as at least one with a king bed instead of the queens. There are also three one-bedroom/studio lock-offs with roll-in showers. The lock-offs are all on the second floor.



Hey Folks, is there anybody down at VB (or heading down) who can scout this out for Juliah...maybe take some pictures of what's at the beach and at E&F?

Juliah:  There is a separate place at the access to the beach which rents umbrellas, chairs, etc.

John


----------



## Juliah

Thanks, John! Knowing there's a place close to the beach with rentals makes it seem more likely that I got accurate information. Hope so! The more I read about the resort and look at the great pictures in this thread, the more excited I get about going there. It sounds like a wonderful place to get away and relax.


----------



## dwelty

OK, I know I can get an honest answer here.  We are considering a trip to VB mid August (8th thru 15th).  What is the weather really like then?  Is it as bad as WDW this time of year.  Is there any relief being on the coast?  Advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Mahusky

dwelty said:


> OK, I know I can get an honest answer here.  We are considering a trip to VB mid August (8th thru 15th).  What is the weather really like then?  Is it as bad as WDW this time of year.  Is there any relief being on the coast?  Advice would be appreciated.



This will be our 8th August in 39 days (palm claps to that!) and have found the weather pleasant.  Typically temperature is 88/89 degrees and humid!  There is typically a nice breeze and it typically rains frequently from 3 - 5 ish (cools things down) and very nice during the evening.  If you are from an area of the country that is humid in the summer months it is no worse than that.

Hope that helps.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

dwelty said:


> OK, I know I can get an honest answer here. We are considering a trip to VB mid August (8th thru 15th). What is the weather really like then? Is it as bad as WDW this time of year. Is there any relief being on the coast? Advice would be appreciated.


 We were there last Aug 2-8th, and the weather was great, again very humid, but no rain and the water was calm! Now we did go inland alittle to KSC and that was extremely hot, so its a bit cooler with the ocean breeze. Be sure to get some Avon Skin-so-soft or Buguard with Picaridin as the no-seeums will get you at that time of year! Enjoy!


----------



## madcoco

Thanks DVCconvert and missdani416. Not easy but she has to be in a better place now smiling down on us. 


> Hey Folks, is there anybody down at VB (or heading down) who can scout this out for Juliah...maybe take some pictures of what's at the beach and at E&F?


 Sorry yesterdays mission partially failed. Stopped by yesterday just as some weather was approaching.  Couldn't find anyone with the right answer.   I have seen a beachwheelchair sitting next to the beach access ramp in the past. I presume you ask for assistance from the CM's located at the access ramp. The checkin and lobby was swamped. Grabbed an activites sheet and hightailed it out of there. Didn't have time to hit beachside today.


----------



## deej696

This is me doing the single digit dance


----------



## MiaSRN62

Mike....just got back from Tallahassee (FSU orientation).  So sorry to hear about the passing of your mother.  So young.  We lost our mom in 2004 at age 69 to cancer as well.  She lived on hospice in our home for 4 months.  I did not cry intitally when she died (which was in front of me while rest of family slept).   I didn't cry because I had cried so much in those 4 months leading up to her passing because of all her pain.   Her passing was like a blessing, although a huge loss and deficit in our lives to this day.   So my heart goes out to you.  Your mother's suffering is over.  Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.  


Maria


----------



## magicalfoursome

Just back from our first trip to Vero Beach.  The resort is beautiful and we really enjoyed our stay.  We were hit each afternoon with numerous thunder storms which sent everyone running inside.  One odd thing-- I kept reading that the ocean on Vero Beach was on the "wild" side with big, rough waves.  On our visit 6/28-7/2 the ocean was so calm.  It almost looked like a gigantic lake-- it only had tiny waves at the shore line.  My DS11 and DD14 were disappointed as they wanted to ride the waves in on boogie boards-- as they are used to the waves at the Jersey beaches which are usually quite big and powerful.  I enjoyed the calm ocean-- much more my style.  We went on a turtle walk and saw a loggerhead turtle laying her eggs-- amazing!!! I miss Florida already!!!


----------



## maureenann

Believe me it IS wild at times.  We left VB on the 28th and for the 5 days prior that we were there it was huge!!!  Just ask my husband who saw a wave coming, took off his Rx sunglasses so he wouldn't lose them and now some ocean creature has a new pair of shades!  I did notice on the 28th that it was calmer before we left!


----------



## ddiva

magicalfoursome said:


> Just back from our first trip to Vero Beach.  The resort is beautiful and we really enjoyed our stay.  We were hit each afternoon with numerous thunder storms which sent everyone running inside.  One odd thing-- I kept reading that the ocean on Vero Beach was on the "wild" side with big, rough waves.  On our visit 6/28-7/2 the ocean was so calm.  It almost looked like a gigantic lake-- it only had tiny waves at the shore line.  My DS11 and DD14 were disappointed as they wanted to ride the waves in on boogie boards-- as they are used to the waves at the Jersey beaches which are usually quite big and powerful.  I enjoyed the calm ocean-- much more my style.  We went on a turtle walk and saw a loggerhead turtle laying her eggs-- amazing!!! I miss Florida already!!!



We were there the same time, 6/28 - 7/2.  We've visited before and found the lack of waves unusual.  The afternoon storms were also something we hadn't experienced on previous trips, but it didn't damper our fun.  We had a great time and already planning our trip for next year.


----------



## madcoco

> One odd thing-- I kept reading that the ocean on Vero Beach was on the "wild" side with big, rough waves. On our visit 6/28-7/2 the ocean was so calm.


Pretty unusual to be this calm for so long. We have had winds out of the west since basically after Memorial Day. That and no tropical activity offshore has kept wave action at a minimum for most of the month and water visibility better than usual. Stinks for wave lovers but great for wreck and other diving.  
*MiaSRN62* Thank you. Another child going to FSU or is this the same one from FIT? Feel free to drop us a PM or E-mail.


Everyone have a safe and wonderful 4th!


----------



## minniemimi52

We'll be at VB 7/19-7/23. minniemimi52


----------



## starbox

We'll be at Vero in a rented house starting - but I called and got Friday night in a GVIR so we can use the recreation/pool/etc at the resort next weekend.  

I'm so excited!  

In June we had afternoon thunderstorms every day - the CMs were great about setting up activities in the lobby and keeping the kids happy and entertained.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> MiaSRN62 Thank you. Another child going to FSU or is this the same one from FIT? Feel free to drop us a PM or E-mail.



Hi Mike 
Thanks.  Same child.  My dd transferred from FIT and is entering FSU as a sophmore transfer.   Orientation was crazy because we had to search for an off campus apartment for her too.  So ALOT stuffed into 4 days.   



> On our visit 6/28-7/2 the ocean was so calm. It almost looked like a gigantic lake-- it only had tiny waves at the shore line. My DS11 and DD14 were disappointed as they wanted to ride the waves in on boogie boards-- as they are used to the waves at the Jersey beaches which are usually quite big and powerful.


This happened last August.  We had 8 nights at VB but my son and his gf only had 3 nights.  Go figure....the 3 days they were there, the ocean was calm.  My ds said it felt like a big bathtub !   The day he left, the waves came back and big time.....then of course, Tropical storm Faye hit too ! Then we REALLY had some big waves.   But I'm born and raised at the Jersey shore too magicalfoursome.  My summer vacations were always in Wildwood, Ocean City or Cape May.   




Yeah starbox !  Glad u got an Inn room for the night !  Hope the weather cooperates !  


Maria


----------



## starbox

MiaSRN62 said:


> Yeah starbox !  Glad u got an Inn room for the night !  Hope the weather cooperates !
> Maria



I was happy there was a room at the inn  - I got to thinking that, since you can use your room for access to the pool and etc on your arrival and check-out day, I'd get a lot of use out of one night - plus it's a chance to show my mom (who is traveling with me & the kids) the resort.  

I grew up in Tallahassee and went to FSU from 1988-1990.  Don't know how familiar you guys are with the area - but if she does not already know about it, tell DD to check out Chez Pierre
http://www.chezpierre.com/
I've never found any place that has pastries like Chez Pierre.


----------



## lpandorf

We were in Vero Beach the last week of June.  First time and loved it!  We had a studio in building 11.  I was really happy everything was so close together.  It was very convenient to walk from the room to the pool, main building and ocean.  The kids went to the evening kids club a few nights and had a great time.  The staff was so good with them.  They also did a few of the activities like unbirthday party, Seaside Chefs and sharktooth necklaces.  Singalong campfire was a blast!  

My DD 9 was soooo sad when we had to leave and started crying.  Her birthday was in May and she's been seeing all the advertisements for celebrating at WDW.  She told our waiter at Shutters she wished it was her birthday so she could celebrate with Disney.  He said they'd celebrate it late and brought her cake and a pin and sang.  Totally made her day.  The lifeguards were very nice and one named Hank had my son put on his cap and whistle and take a picture.  A few of the staff members that did the kid's activities knew my kid's names by the end of the week and called them by name.  One kept calling my DS5 her boyfriend which he thought was very funny.  I was mortified when he told her she was too old to be his boyfriend and had wrinkles, but she thought it was funny, or at least she acted like it was funny.  Maybe she was really thinking he was a pain!

The one negative with the entire trip was some of the kids activities filled up even a couple days in advance.  DD was very disappointed.  

Hope to go back next summer!  I can't believe I am saying this but spending so much time at the parks is not quite as fun as it used to be and I'm enjoying the beach vacations much more.


----------



## kmk1180

i'll watch this thread.


----------



## lpandorf

We were there the last week in June and saw a sign up for a pirate meal on Mondays.  I think some characters come.  Not 100% sure, though may want to check into it!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

madcoco said:


> Sorry thought I answered you a couple of weeks ago. Went back and noticed the post didn't show up? Have been pretty rundown lately. My mom passed away last Tuesday at 66 Hasn't been easy. However she was suffering greatly from cancer. She was supposed to stay with us at VB this past stay over Memorial day but was too sick to travel. She loved the water so much.
> 
> Nothing much yet on our 1715 wrecks off the coast but having a great year again down on the Atocha and Margarita off Key West. Literally hundreds of artifacts being found. While beach hunting did find a small piece of Shuttle Challenger while staying at the resort. Sadly debris still washes up time to time. Great to hear from you hope all is well on your end.



Hey Mike,

Sorry to hear about your mom...  I lost my dad when he was 53, and you just don't know what is going to happen next in life.  You will get through this and your memories will remain.  Sometimes (surely with my dad) moving on to the next journey is best.

Glad you're having ongoing success in the keys... sad to find such artifacts relating to the Challenger, but I guess most artifacts you find in the ocean have something to do with the demise of someone.  Every piece of everything has a story to tell.  I am glad to know someone who's life it is to find and tell the stories.

Be well my friend and talk to you later, Rob.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

lpandorf said:


> We were in Vero Beach the last week of June.  First time and loved it!  We had a studio in building 11.  I was really happy everything was so close together.  It was very convenient to walk from the room to the pool, main building and ocean.  The kids went to the evening kids club a few nights and had a great time.  The staff was so good with them.  They also did a few of the activities like unbirthday party, Seaside Chefs and sharktooth necklaces.  Singalong campfire was a blast!
> 
> My DD 9 was soooo sad when we had to leave and started crying.  Her birthday was in May and she's been seeing all the advertisements for celebrating at WDW.  She told our waiter at Shutters she wished it was her birthday so she could celebrate with Disney.  He said they'd celebrate it late and brought her cake and a pin and sang.  Totally made her day.  The lifeguards were very nice and one named Hank had my son put on his cap and whistle and take a picture.  A few of the staff members that did the kid's activities knew my kid's names by the end of the week and called them by name.  One kept calling my DS5 her boyfriend which he thought was very funny.  I was mortified when he told her she was too old to be his boyfriend and had wrinkles, but she thought it was funny, or at least she acted like it was funny.  Maybe she was really thinking he was a pain!
> 
> The one negative with the entire trip was some of the kids activities filled up even a couple days in advance.  DD was very disappointed.
> 
> Hope to go back next summer!  I can't believe I am saying this but spending so much time at the parks is not quite as fun as it used to be and I'm enjoying the beach vacations much more.



Thanks for the report. This is what VB is all about.  Very special for everyone.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

kmk1180 said:


> i'll watch this thread.



You damn sight better... cause we're watching you....


----------



## DisDaydreamer

starbox said:


> We'll be at Vero in a rented house starting - but I called and got Friday night in a GVIR so we can use the recreation/pool/etc at the resort next weekend.
> 
> I'm so excited!
> 
> In June we had afternoon thunderstorms every day - the CMs were great about setting up activities in the lobby and keeping the kids happy and entertained.





Hey my friend... good to see your post.  I'm REALLY occupied with life situations and haven't spent much time on the boards lately so it is nice to get back on and see you posting.

I think it was a little after this time last year that I was freaking out by not finding you on the boards for a long time, but I understand it now.

Hope this year the weather is being better to you and Atlanta.  Ohh... Atlanta, you're calling my name... (Allison Krouse)  My favorite singer.

Have a great time in VB.  And... if you ever purchase a vacation home there let me know because I'd like to be a renter.

I'm sure your kids are growing like weeds at this point.  Enjoy every moment you can..

Later, my friend.


----------



## magicalfoursome

lpandorf said:


> We were there the last week in June and saw a sign up for a pirate meal on Mondays.  I think some characters come.  Not 100% sure, though may want to check into it!



Yes, Pirate Goofy and Pirate Donald are there.  Bar-b-que food and sides are brought to your table-- as much as you can eat.


----------



## magicalfoursome

oops


----------



## roysbrew

We are heading to VB October 14 -21st.  We are celebrating our 15th anniversary and are hoping to eat out once by ourselves.  Our older kids DS (7)  and DD (7) can do the kids club but our DS (1) and DD (1) are too young.  Has anyone ever used the resorts in room babysitting?  If so do you know what they charge?

Also do you know if Ebb and Flo has fishing rods you can use?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## deej696

So anyone else going this weekend and as excited as I am!!

Went to the grocery store today and loaded up with all our food for the trip.  Ahh 4 days by the pool, beach, or balcony with 2 good books!


----------



## minniemimi52

Have fun! We'll be there the next week.


----------



## debaudrn

I don't get back home until next month.  I was wondering, since this trip was planned after the chair swap closed ( I did get in that for our March trip) if anyone will be there in August and is leaving on the 18th or 19th and has chairs they would like to dispose of or recycle please contact me (PM or email).  Likewise if anyone is arriving on the  22nd, we are leaving late in the day and would be glad to recycle some chairs as well.  I just hate throwing them in the trash.
I will ask again just prior to our trip.
Debbie


----------



## DR JK

magicalfoursome said:


> Yes, Pirate Goofy and Pirate Donald are there.  Bar-b-que food and sides are brought to your table-- as much as you can eat.



Let me first say we love VB and plan to return as often as we can.

Given that, we were underwhelmed with the Pirate-themed character dinner.  It was the worst service (and food) of our entire trip -- not Disney-like at all.  Our "second" helping was minimal like they were telling us to leave by not giving us more food.  Maybe our server was having a bad night, I don't know.

Other than that night, the service and food at Shutters had greatly improved from our experience two years ago and I would highly recommend it for any non-character meal.


----------



## magicalfoursome

DR JK said:


> Let me first say we love VB and plan to return as often as we can.
> 
> Given that, we were underwhelmed with the Pirate-themed character dinner.  It was the worst service (and food) of our entire trip -- not Disney-like at all.  Our "second" helping was minimal like they were telling us to leave by not giving us more food.  Maybe our server was having a bad night, I don't know.
> 
> Other than that night, the service and food at Shutters had greatly improved from our experience two years ago and I would highly recommend it for any non-character meal.



I thought the food at the pirate dinner was good, not great.  We were given plenty of seconds but I thought it was overpriced. They didn't serve a salad or dessert.  It was a quiet character meal but that was fine with me.  I agree that Shutters has better food on the regular menu.


----------



## rockydek

I would like to know...Has anyone taking Amtrak to Disneys Vero Beach?
If so...Is their a rental car agency near?

Does Disneys Vero Beach Resort have transportation from the airport?
 We are coming in from Boston and are not sure, if we will be flying or taking Amtrak, depending on who is going with us...My Mom refuses to fly....She is  70 years old.
We are going next May 2010 for our first time.
Any help would be great...Thanks!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

rockydek said:


> I would like to know...Has anyone taking Amtrak to Disneys Vero Beach?
> If so...Is their a rental car agency near?
> 
> Does Disneys Vero Beach Resort have transportation from the airport?
> We are coming in from Boston and are not sure, if we will be flying or taking Amtrak, depending on who is going with us...My Mom refuses to fly....She is 70 years old.
> We are going next May 2010 for our first time.
> Any help would be great...Thanks!


The closest AMTRAK station is Orlando and Sanford, Fl. Sanford Train station is about 1/2 closer than MCO airport. There is also a train station closer to Orlando airport, but I am not familiar with that station at all. There is a rental car place at the airport, I think its Hertz (double check that). Not alot of rental car choices. There is no transportation from MCO (Orlando Int. Airport) to VB. You need to rent a car. Is about 2 hr. drive from the airport, about 1 1/2 hr. drive from the train station.


----------



## deej696

So I'm packing for our departure tomorrow and am curious, do the Inn rooms have iPod docks?  I dont think they do but I figured it was worth asking to pack one less thing...


----------



## dort

deej696 said:


> So I'm packing for our departure tomorrow and am curious, do the Inn rooms have iPod docks?  I dont think they do but I figured it was worth asking to pack one less thing...



hey deej696.  Was at VB early May and the Inn Rooms were getting new clock radios and I'm pretty sure they had iPod docks.  
Have a Great Time


----------



## deej696

dort said:


> hey deej696.  Was at VB early May and the Inn Rooms were getting new clock radios and I'm pretty sure they had iPod docks.
> Have a Great Time



Thanks for the info Dort Has anyone been in the last few weeks to confirm this or not?  Eh what the hay I'll just pack our dock


----------



## ddiva

Stayed in room 2221 and there was an ipod dock.  Have fun!!!


----------



## mikeandkarla

dort said:


> hey deej696.  Was at VB early May and the Inn Rooms were getting new clock radios and I'm pretty sure they had iPod docks.
> Have a Great Time


Yes the inn rooms have the new ihome alarm clock radios with an ipod dock.


----------



## mikeandkarla

I agree with pp about the pirate dinner at VB.  Overpriced with no dessert included.  Everything else about VB is great.


----------



## gnome1b

We are flying from Boston on July 25.
We are flying into West Palm Beach.
I checked Google maps and MCO and PBI are an equal distance from Vero, so you could fly into either airport.
We happened to get a great rate flying into PBI.
There are car rental locations at either airport and we are renting from Avis at West Pam Beach.

Brad in Ma.



rockydek said:


> I would like to know...Has anyone taking Amtrak to Disneys Vero Beach?
> If so...Is their a rental car agency near?
> 
> Does Disneys Vero Beach Resort have transportation from the airport?
> We are coming in from Boston and are not sure, if we will be flying or taking Amtrak, depending on who is going with us...My Mom refuses to fly....She is  70 years old.
> We are going next May 2010 for our first time.
> Any help would be great...Thanks!


----------



## deej696

Checked in a few hours ago to our OVIR and its awesome as always.  We are in 2221 which seems to have an oversided balcony compared to the others.  Its right next to the Green Cabin room, so we have a bit of noise from there even though there is a room in between, but its no big deal, as we love the balcony.  The weather wasnt great today, lots of spotty storms, but given I love sitting outside in the rain and reading a book, it couldnt get much better.  Will get some pics over the next day or two, but for now, I'm in heaven


----------



## dort

deej696 said:


> Checked in a few hours ago to our OVIR and its awesome as always.  We are in 2221 which seems to have an oversided balcony compared to the others.  Its right next to the Green Cabin room, so we have a bit of noise from there even though there is a room in between, but its no big deal, as we love the balcony.  The weather wasnt great today, lots of spotty storms, but given I love sitting outside in the rain and reading a book, it couldnt get much better.  Will get some pics over the next day or two, but for now, I'm in heaven



DH and I had that room in May when we were there.  Have a great time.  I can still hear the waves.


----------



## deej696

Yeah its been awesome.  The ocean has been very calm the last 2 days, and its allowed us to see all the activity of the turtles off shore.  There are probably 6-10 of them that keep popping their heads up.  Its also pretty clear that they are, well, you know.....

Hopefully this overcast sky will clear off and we'll have a great pool and beach day


----------



## marykat

I love this thread.  We just booked our very first Disney trip.  Vero Beach 1/24/10 - 1/29/10  I have so many questions and this thread has been very helpful!  Thanks!!


Mary & Rudy


----------



## rigsby25

deej696 said:


> Checked in a few hours ago to our OVIR and its awesome as always.  We are in 2221 which seems to have an oversided balcony compared to the others.  Its right next to the Green Cabin room, so we have a bit of noise from there even though there is a room in between, but its no big deal, as we love the balcony.  The weather wasnt great today, lots of spotty storms, but given I love sitting outside in the rain and reading a book, it couldnt get much better.  Will get some pics over the next day or two, but for now, I'm in heaven



Not sure, but I think we had that room once.  I think that was the room that we could get the internet in.


----------



## deej696

rigsby25 said:


> Not sure, but I think we had that room once.  I think that was the room that we could get the internet in.



Yeah I am able to get wifi in this room, but I guess thats a given since I'm posting  Oddly though my computer does not pick up this floor's connection, but it will connect to the fourth floor.

Been a great couple days, the weather has been awesome with the exception of the afternoon storms but thats to be expected.  I'd post some pics, but I left my cord for uploading at home.  Off to Shutters for dinner in a few hours.  Any suggestions on what I should have??


----------



## rockydek

BWV Dreamin 
  Gnome1b 
Thank you for the info!: 
 It looks like we will be going by Amtrak.
I can't wait!


----------



## VBSunGoddess

Just checked into a beach cottage yesterday. Sitting on the balcony looking at the ocean . It is really beautiful.Looks like it is going to be a nice day


----------



## deej696

VBSunGoddess said:


> Just checked into a beach cottage yesterday. Sitting on the balcony looking at the ocean . It is really beautiful.Looks like it is going to be a nice day



I'm jealous VBSun, because as you are sitting on your balcony starting your trip, I am packing up our room ending ours  Oh well, just means I get to look forward to our next trip.  Been a great 5 days and I cant wait to return.  

As a former hotel guy, I can be pretty nit-pickey on things that need improving, but this being our 3rd stay, I honestly believe this resort is kept in the best condition of any Disney resort.


----------



## starbox

Okay - we just got back from a week in Vero (rented a house in the South Beach area but stayed in a GVIR Friday night).  We ventured around the area and I'll post photos, info and reviews soon - but I have to add to all those staying at Vero now or in the near future - OH MY GOSH, GLORIA ESTEFAN'S RESTAURANT, ORIENTE,  IS AMAZING!!!!!!!

Dh and I ate there last night - I was not sure what to expect but here's the info.  There's plenty of parking at the resort and along the street (it's located next to Driftwood in that commercial area) - no parking charge.  We dressed resort casual but there were people dressed in t-shirts and in nicer business-type clothes.  Our meal was 86$ before tip - but we did not try to economize as this was our big night out - so that's including drinks and dessert.

I got plantain-crusted pan-fried trout with rock shrimp stuffing on a bed of bacon-infused swiss chard with a coconut saffron sauce.  DH got the seafood paella.  Our entrees were in the 24-26$ range.  Prices are solidly in the range of Shutters and are cheaper than Sonia's by a good margin. Cocktails are 10$ and there's a nice menu.  I had their house made sangria and it was amazing (and a very generous serving).  There's an extensive menu of tapas and small plates in the 6-12$ range.  The service was amazing - and there's a view of the beautiful pool (lit by lanterns at night) with the ocean right behind it.  After dinner, we walked to the beach where there are double-size wicker chaise lounges set up along the dunes. 

It was one of the best dinners I've ever eaten in my life and the atmosphere was very elegant (but relaxed) and very romantic.  It's not a place for kids - but if you are a couple or are looking for a really special evening with a partner while the kids do the discovery club - you've got to try this place.  

There's a fixed price 3-course meal with wine pairings Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday and I believe it was 70$ per couple.  



http://www.costadeste.com/dining/dining.asp


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Great! We'll be at VB Oct. 11-16th. I know right where it is on A1A on the left with the fountains! Just the DH and me, this will be perfect!




starbox said:


> Okay - we just got back from a week in Vero (rented a house in the South Beach area but stayed in a GVIR Friday night).  We ventured around the area and I'll post photos, info and reviews soon - but I have to add to all those staying at Vero now or in the near future - OH MY GOSH, GLORIA ESTEFAN'S RESTAURANT, ORIENTE,  IS AMAZING!!!!!!!
> 
> Dh and I ate there last night - I was not sure what to expect but here's the info.  There's plenty of parking at the resort and along the street (it's located next to Driftwood in that commercial area) - no parking charge.  We dressed resort casual but there were people dressed in t-shirts and in nicer business-type clothes.  Our meal was 86$ before tip - but we did not try to economize as this was our big night out - so that's including drinks and dessert.
> 
> I got plantain-crusted pan-fried trout with rock shrimp stuffing on a bed of bacon-infused swiss chard with a coconut saffron sauce.  DH got the seafood paella.  Our entrees were in the 24-26$ range.  Prices are solidly in the range of Shutters and are cheaper than Sonia's by a good margin. Cocktails are 10$ and there's a nice menu.  I had their house made sangria and it was amazing (and a very generous serving).  There's an extensive menu of tapas and small plates in the 6-12$ range.  The service was amazing - and there's a view of the beautiful pool (lit by lanterns at night) with the ocean right behind it.  After dinner, we walked to the beach where there are double-size wicker chaise lounges set up along the dunes.
> 
> It was one of the best dinners I've ever eaten in my life and the atmosphere was very elegant (but relaxed) and very romantic.  It's not a place for kids - but if you are a couple or are looking for a really special evening with a partner while the kids do the discovery club - you've got to try this place.
> 
> There's a fixed price 3-course meal with wine pairings Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday and I believe it was 70$ per couple.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.costadeste.com/dining/dining.asp


----------



## DisDaydreamer

BWV Dreamin said:


> Great! We'll be at VB Oct. 11-16th. I know right where it is on A1A on the left with the fountains! Just the DH and me, this will be perfect!



  Have a real good time... Anticipation is great, especially when it is a you and me only trip.


----------



## SnowWitch

We leave Sat for VB can't wait.  tick tock tick tock tick tock


----------



## DisDaydreamer

SnowWitch said:


> We leave Sat for VB can't wait.  tick tock tick tock tick tock



  Wishing I was with you.....


----------



## disneymomjcs

Anyone ever stayed in and Inn room with Garden View?  Staying August 24th - 27th and concerned where our room will be. Then heading to VWL for a week.

I have been lurking on the boards getting info since we've never stayed here.

I will definitely get the the SSS with picardin.  We stayed on Sanibel Island two years ago and the noseeums were awful and I still have scars from the bites.  They loved us.

Any tips for first timers at VB.


----------



## deej696

disneymomjcs said:


> Any tips for first timers at VB.



Try the Passion Fruit mojito  I'm sure its on all the WDW menus too, considering its the same menu everywhere, but it was the first time I had it and WOW.  Perfect "by the pool" drink.  

Otherwise, stock the fridge, keep the sunscreen heavy, and enjoy


----------



## BWV Dreamin

SnowWitch said:


> We leave Sat for VB can't wait. tick tock tick tock tick tock


 Yeah!!! Have a great time!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

disneymomjcs said:


> Anyone ever stayed in and Inn room with Garden View? Staying August 24th - 27th and concerned where our room will be. Then heading to VWL for a week.
> 
> I have been lurking on the boards getting info since we've never stayed here.
> 
> I will definitely get the the SSS with picardin. We stayed on Sanibel Island two years ago and the noseeums were awful and I still have scars from the bites. They loved us.
> 
> Any tips for first timers at VB.


 
You'll be looking over the parking lot, front of the building. Lots of trees around though. Its not all that bad! Next time, get OVIR!!


----------



## starbox

After four years of spending a week at Disney's Vero Beach resort, DH and I started talking seriously about making a 5-year plan to relocate to the Vero/Sebastian area.  I was curious though about how well I would like the island if I was not staying on Disney property (which, of course, makes it wonderful).  We ventured out quite a bit and I have glowing recommendations about some stuff outside the gates of Disney.  

FWIW - we rented a cottage from Orchid Island Cottages - they have a total of 6 2 bedroom duplexes that share a salt-water pool.  It was very nice and I heartily recommend it for those looking for a rental in the area (weekly rates around 700$ and monthly at $1400) 
http://orchidislandcottages.com/
(view from my front porch)





*Beaches!*
First of all - the beaches!  We've never visited a Vero beach other than the one right in front of Disney.  Our rental was across the street from South Beach and we found that 1) Vero has a TON of really nice public access parks along the beach with GREAT facilities.  2) the beach is really different as you move down the coast - we had a much wider beach, NO shells, powder sand, and much calmer waves than at Disney. Plus - lifeguards!!!!
We saw a mother dolphin and baby just offshore one day.

If you're concerned about the beach being rough for small or timid kids (or if you have kids with sensory issues that are uncomfortable walking on all the shell debris) - my advice is to try South Beach.  It was a great beach. 










*Places to Go*

First of all, I can not give a glowing enough review/recommendation to the Vero Beach Book Center.   I am an English department chair, but have worked at libraries, bookstores, and toy stores as a storytime lady and I can say that this is the BEST children's bookstore I have ever seen.  The staff is friendly and knowledgable, the place is HUGE (with plenty of specialty toys/crafts/etc - a train table).  There are adult used and bragain books upstairs and an adult bookstore next door. They have lots of neat free activities for kids.  
http://theverobeachbookcenter.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## starbox

We finally made it to the McKee Botanical Gardens (this has been on my to-do list for years, as we are 10 year members of the Atlanta Botanical Gardens and love gardens.  

First of all - my special organic bug spray from the Atlanta Gardens did NOT work on the Florida bugs!  They have free spray at the ticket booth and we should have used it!!!!  We got free partners admission with our Atlanta membership - but the admission was reasonable.  
http://www.mckeegarden.org/






















Obviously, this is a very good place to take pictures.  If you like gardens or gardening, it is a neat place to explore.  It's very quiet and lush - like being on an island paradise.  There's a cool movie about the history of the place - evidently it was quite the tourist attraction it its day before Florida became the theme park destination it is now.


----------



## starbox

*McLarty Treasure Museum:*
http://www.floridastateparks.org/sebastianinlet/Info.cfm









Really close to the Disney Resort and cheap (2$ admission) this is a fine way to spend a rainy afternoon.  There's not much there, but it is an interesting history of the area and does make you want to go beach combing!

We tried to visit Mel Fisher - got there at 4:30 (it closes at 5) but were told that they don't let visitors start to tour past 3:30.  


*Royal Palm Pointe Park*
http://www.verobeach.com/royalpalmpointepark/
A free public park with plenty of parking - there is a cool interactive water play area that small kids especially would LOVE and beautiful views of the river.  Very nice shaded picnic tables for parents, and a large dock where I think kids (or adults) could fish. (I looked for a no fishing sign and did not see one).


----------



## starbox

We ate at our old standbys - Ninos and Squid Lips and were just as happy with our meals as ever.  This time, I got the Key West style fish at Squid Lips and it was my favorite so far.    Very light and tasty!

The porch at Ninos:






We are also SO happy that a Carvel ice cream opened - as my son loves soft serve.  We got ice cream every night!  (They are open till 9pm)




(For those of you with restless kids - it's worth noting that the Children's Bookstore, Royal Palm Pointe Park and Carvel are all within 1 mile of each other!)

We tried Mr. Manatees and were very pleased.  Great, reasonably priced food in a fun and casual atmosphere. (most meals were in the 8-12$ range - kids menu was under 5$)  Similar to Squid Lips without the open air dining. We'll be back!  
http://www.mrmanatees.com/review.asp

And I've already posted about our Amazing experience at Oriente http://www.costadeste.com/dining/dining.asp(in the Costa d Este resort).  This is a world-class dining experience and should NOT be missed by couples looking for a really fabulous meal.  This place is priced the same as Shutter's.   Seriously.
Plantain-crusted pan-fried trout with rock shrimp stuffing on bacon-infused swiss chard with a coconut-saffron sauce. - the bottom half of a huge glass of freshly made Sangria behind it.  




Seafood Paella (that's a giant scallop on top)


----------



## starbox

We spent Friday night at the resort (which gave us access to the resort activities through Saturday evening).  

We had a GVIR since that was all that was open last minute - but we had a GREAT room.  We were in 2212 which had a view of the pool and ocean in the distance.   Here's the reflected view in the glass balcony door.  





We ate at Shutters Friday night and the food was fine (I had the blackened local catch).  We had breakfast there in the morning. I've had bad meals at Shutters and these were not bad meals at all - I just wish it was not as over-priced as it is.  




My best meal was the 1 pound of peel and eat shrimp from Bleachers.  The shrimp were HUGE and very yummy - plus, cold shrimp on a hot day is one of my favorite beachside lunches.  

The CMs were just as great as ever.  DS did the chalk drawing and got really, really into it (he spent two hours drawing) and a CM gave him a certificate for first place in chalk art that really meant so much to him.  It was a really thoughtful thing for her to do, and is a great example of what makes Disney's resort so special.





If you've ever wondered what happens to the campfire when it rains - here's the answer:




It goes on but becomes an invisible fire on the back porch!  S'mores are still provided, but they are made with marshmallow fluff.






It was a great week in Vero.  I only wish it was close enough to visit during the school year.


----------



## MiaSRN62

starbox....
Love your TR and pics   Your children are cute   McKee Gardens looks beautiful and reminds me of my dd's campus at FL Tech.   Glad u enjoyed your stay !  The cottages look great.  Love that photo of your son sleeping on the inflatable turtle !  


Maria


----------



## SnowWitch

starbox said:


> After four years of spending a week at Disney's Vero Beach resort, DH and I started talking seriously about making a 5-year plan to relocate to the Vero/Sebastian area.  I was curious though about how well I would like the island if I was not staying on Disney property (which, of course, makes it wonderful).  We ventured out quite a bit and I have glowing recommendations about some stuff outside the gates of Disney.
> 
> FWIW - we rented a cottage from Orchid Island Cottages - they have a total of 6 2 bedroom duplexes that share a salt-water pool.  It was very nice and I heartily recommend it for those looking for a rental in the area (weekly rates around 700$ and monthly at $1400)
> http://orchidislandcottages.com/
> (view from my front porch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beaches!*
> First of all - the beaches!  We've never visited a Vero beach other than the one right in front of Disney.  Our rental was across the street from South Beach and we found that 1) Vero has a TON of really nice public access parks along the beach with GREAT facilities.  2) the beach is really different as you move down the coast - we had a much wider beach, NO shells, powder sand, and much calmer waves than at Disney. Plus - lifeguards!!!!
> We saw a mother dolphin and baby just offshore one day.
> 
> If you're concerned about the beach being rough for small or timid kids (or if you have kids with sensory issues that are uncomfortable walking on all the shell debris) - my advice is to try South Beach.  It was a great beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Places to Go*
> 
> First of all, I can not give a glowing enough review/recommendation to the Vero Beach Book Center.   I am an English department chair, but have worked at libraries, bookstores, and toy stores as a storytime lady and I can say that this is the BEST children's bookstore I have ever seen.  The staff is friendly and knowledgable, the place is HUGE (with plenty of specialty toys/crafts/etc - a train table).  There are adult used and bragain books upstairs and an adult bookstore next door. They have lots of neat free activities for kids.
> http://theverobeachbookcenter.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1



Those cottages look cute.  We were wanting to saty longer at VB next summer but it was really going to hit our points.  How far in advance do you book these?  Are they literally across rom the beach?


----------



## Anal Annie

August vaca in just under 5 weeks!
Flight times double checked.  Reward vouchers redeemed.
Car rental rates double checked.
Bug spray with Picaridin - got it.
Sunscreens - in Owners Locker.
ADR's & Pirate dinner ressie made ('tho based on reviews not so sure about this Pirate dinner...)
In the process of printing directions from WDW to VB and then from VB to MCO...have a couple of questions!!


OK, so once upon a time I had printed out some directions to the VB resort (maybe from the VB page on the Disney website?)   It listed various sets of directions from various places in FL.  But I just wanted to see if Mapquest or GoogleMaps gave anything any different.  We have never rented a car in FL so we don't have the foggiest idea where to go beyond the bus stop!   What I am wondering about is I-4.   The directions from the WDW website say to take I-4 (we don't even know how to FIND I-4) and then take 528 (Beachline toll road) to I-95 South.    Mapquest tells me how to leave from the Car Care Center (where we are renting from) and then it says to take SR-417 (also a toll road) toward SR-528.  It does not mention I-4 on Mapquest.   Can anybody tell me the better way to start out??  Which way do most of you take when going to VB from WDW??  Is there a big difference or does it not really matter?!  TIA for any advice!!

(PS) yes, I'm gettin' excited 'cuz I'm gettin' close to the 30 day mark on my ticker!!


----------



## starbox

SnowWitch said:


> Those cottages look cute.  We were wanting to saty longer at VB next summer but it was really going to hit our points.  How far in advance do you book these?  Are they literally across rom the beach?



I booked in March for July - we're seriously talking about doing a month next year.  I'd book as soon as you know you want to go, just to be safe.  When we were there, three of the six units were being rented indefinitely and one was rented for the entire summer - so only two were being used weekly. 

If you picture where the lake is on the other side of VBR - the cottages are in the same location as the little lake in terms of the beach, they are just 9 miles further south.  There is beach access that is very easily in walking distance - but we drive to the South Beach public park so we'd have restrooms and a lifeguard - it was maybe a half of a mile.  I've got a bunch of pictures of the inside of the cottages.


----------



## starbox

Anal Annie said:


> What I am wondering about is I-4.   The directions from the WDW website say to take I-4 (we don't even know how to FIND I-4) and then take 528 (Beachline toll road) to I-95 South.    Mapquest tells me how to leave from the Car Care Center (where we are renting from) and then it says to take SR-417 (also a toll road) toward SR-528.  It does not mention I-4 on Mapquest.   Can anybody tell me the better way to start out??  Which way do most of you take when going to VB from WDW??  Is there a big difference or does it not really matter?!  TIA for any advice!!



We've gone via the turnpike and via. the Beachline and I really prefer the Beachline because there are no exits the other way and my kids always seem to need a potty when there is not one around!

1-4 is easy to find from Disney - it's the main road that Disney is "off of" for guests staying offsite. You've got lots of signs directing you and any resort concierge/valet can give you directions. The Beachline is very clearly marked as well. 

You may want to request a GPS unit w/your rental - it makes finding your way around Vero and Orlando really simple!


----------



## Anal Annie

starbox said:


> We've gone via the turnpike and via. the Beachline and I really prefer the Beachline because there are no exits the other way and my kids always seem to need a potty when there is not one around!
> 
> 1-4 is easy to find from Disney - it's the main road that Disney is "off of" for guests staying offsite. You've got lots of signs directing you and any resort concierge/valet can give you directions. The Beachline is very clearly marked as well.
> 
> You may want to request a GPS unit w/your rental - it makes finding your way around Vero and Orlando really simple!



I guess I'm confused (surprise surprise) about the diff. between this 417 & I-4 'cuz they both take you to 528 which is the Beachline, right?  It doesn't look like you are on either for very long.   Which one is the turnpike?  Is that 417?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Anal Annie said:


> August vaca in just under 5 weeks!
> Flight times double checked. Reward vouchers redeemed.
> Car rental rates double checked.
> Bug spray with Picaridin - got it.
> Sunscreens - in Owners Locker.
> ADR's & Pirate dinner ressie made ('tho based on reviews not so sure about this Pirate dinner...)
> In the process of printing directions from WDW to VB and then from VB to MCO...have a couple of questions!!
> 
> 
> OK, so once upon a time I had printed out some directions to the VB resort (maybe from the VB page on the Disney website?) It listed various sets of directions from various places in FL. But I just wanted to see if Mapquest or GoogleMaps gave anything any different. We have never rented a car in FL so we don't have the foggiest idea where to go beyond the bus stop! What I am wondering about is I-4. The directions from the WDW website say to take I-4 (we don't even know how to FIND I-4) and then take 528 (Beachline toll road) to I-95 South. Mapquest tells me how to leave from the Car Care Center (where we are renting from) and then it says to take SR-417 (also a toll road) toward SR-528. It does not mention I-4 on Mapquest. Can anybody tell me the better way to start out?? Which way do most of you take when going to VB from WDW?? Is there a big difference or does it not really matter?!  TIA for any advice!!
> 
> (PS) yes, I'm gettin' excited 'cuz I'm gettin' close to the 30 day mark on my ticker!!


 I would just stay on the main road out(beach/bee line) and exit onto I-95. That is quickest most direct way. If you are leaving mid morning, the traffic is fine.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Starbox, thanks so much for posting your guide to Vero Beach!  It is nice to know there are so many great things to do in the area, and the restaurants look really great.  Kind of seals the deal for me on getting a ressie there as soon as I can!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi all.......
Unfortunately, the VB chair swap thread was closed   ( http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2000797&page=3) , so I don't know where else to post this.  I wanted to update the DIS'ers who participated in the chair swap and sent money for the CM's tip/gifts what they've received so far. 

I was at VB in May.  I could not find a place that delivered the fruit flower baskets that we had discussed while I was down there.  So, on May 7, I got them a box of cookies from a bakery in the Melbourne area (it was around $15 worth of cookies), plus I gave them $20 from the money collected (we tipped on our own as well).  

Just today, I ordered a fruit arrangement from this company :
https://store.fruitflowers.com/cgi-bin/webstore.cgi?cat=Gift Giving

If you scroll down, you'll see I ordered the "deluxe tulips and daisies" basket for $70.  With tax and an $18 delivery fee, it came to $94.   This company has an office in Melbourne and they do deliver to Vero Beach.   

So we're at about $130 in CM's tips/gifts delivered so far.  We allotted/budgeted $175, so I'll space it out and send another fruit basket in the early fall from us all.   I have about $45 left in the budget.  

Just wanted to keep you all informed on what I've sent.  Hope u all don't mind me communicating that here on this thread.  

Maria


----------



## debaudrn

Thanks again Maria for all your hard work.

I will be at Vero again from 8/18-22.  I would love to rescue a chair or two from being thrown in the trash if anyone is leaving on the 18th or 19th.  Also, if anyone is arriving on the 22nd I would love to not add a chair or two to the local landfill and would be glad to donate one or two I have to you.  Send me a PM and we can set it up.
Debbie


----------



## BWV Dreamin

debaudrn said:


> Thanks again Maria for all your hard work.
> 
> I will be at Vero again from 8/18-22. I would love to rescue a chair or two from being thrown in the trash if anyone is leaving on the 18th or 19th. Also, if anyone is arriving on the 22nd I would love to not add a chair or two to the local landfill and would be glad to donate one or two I have to you. Send me a PM and we can set it up.
> Debbie


I am arriving in October, so there better not be any chairs in the trash in August!!


----------



## VBSunGoddess

Maria, thank you so much for the chairs. It's been great having them this week. The weather has been really nice and we've spent the last  4 days on the beach. We just watched the space shuttle take off. Looking forward to 2 more days . Thanks again


----------



## deej696

Glad to hear you've had a great time VBSun.  During our stay, the shuttle was supposed to launch 3 times and of course never did.  Glad to hear you got to enjoy it.  I've seen plenty of launches, so perhaps the reason all those days were scrubbed was so someone else like you could have that experience also


----------



## debaudrn

BWV Dreamin said:


> I am arriving in October, so there better not be any chairs in the trash in August!!



BWV DReamin no need to worry.  I am not in the "chair swap" in August.  I am looking for non-swap chairs that may be left behind when their owners have to return to the real world (aka home).
Debbie


----------



## Anal Annie

debaudrn said:


> Thanks again Maria for all your hard work.
> 
> I will be at Vero again from 8/18-22.  I would love to rescue a chair or two from being thrown in the trash if anyone is leaving on the 18th or 19th.  Also, if anyone is arriving on the 22nd I would love to not add a chair or two to the local landfill and would be glad to donate one or two I have to you.  Send me a PM and we can set it up.
> Debbie



We are arriving on 8/23 for 3 nites & are participating in the chair swap but of course that's only 2 chairs...  I can imagine my DS will do a little whining about not having a chair of his own as well.   But so anyway, if you DO happen to find a chair or 2 to rescue maybe we could follow you up with it somehow?!


----------



## debaudrn

Anal Annie
I will contact you if we are lucky enough to "find" some chairs.  If I end up purchasing some you are welcome to them.  I will have the computer with us and contact you once the trip is closer or we are at Vero.
Deb


----------



## lpandorf

I had the chairs last week in June.  I added 2 boogie boards to the swap.  
Lisa


----------



## dort

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi all.......
> Unfortunately, the VB chair swap thread was closed   ( http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2000797&page=3) , so I don't know where else to post this.  I wanted to update the DIS'ers who participated in the chair swap and sent money for the CM's tip/gifts what they've received so far.
> 
> I was at VB in May.  I could not find a place that delivered the fruit flower baskets that we had discussed while I was down there.  So, on May 7, I got them a box of cookies from a bakery in the Melbourne area (it was around $15 worth of cookies), plus I gave them $20 from the money collected (we tipped on our own as well).
> 
> Just today, I ordered a fruit arrangement from this company :
> https://store.fruitflowers.com/cgi-bin/webstore.cgi?cat=Gift Giving
> 
> If you scroll down, you'll see I ordered the "deluxe tulips and daisies" basket for $70.  With tax and an $18 delivery fee, it came to $94.   This company has an office in Melbourne and they do deliver to Vero Beach.
> 
> So we're at about $130 in CM's tips/gifts delivered so far.  We allotted/budgeted $175, so I'll space it out and send another fruit basket in the early fall from us all.   I have about $45 left in the budget.
> 
> Just wanted to keep you all informed on what I've sent.  Hope u all don't mind me communicating that here on this thread.
> 
> Maria



Hi Maria!!  OMG, it seems like forever since we were at VB.  
Great ideas for the CM's.  
Thanks again so much for all the work you put into arranging the chair swap. 
I'm sitting here on my deck looking at my pool, just not quite the same as VB though.
Maybe we will meet again down there.
Annual reunion - have to get Rob too!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi all...thanks for the words of support.  Glad u all are enjoying the swap.  

And yes Deb !  You, Rob and I (and anyone else who wants to join), definitely need a VB reunion !!!!   

Maria


----------



## Anal Annie

debaudrn said:


> Anal Annie
> I will contact you if we are lucky enough to "find" some chairs.  If I end up purchasing some you are welcome to them.  I will have the computer with us and contact you once the trip is closer or we are at Vero.
> Deb



 Sounds like a plan...


----------



## DisneyQueen1320

Hello,
My dh, ds (3) (7) are staying at VB for the first time from 12/13 to 12/18.  I have some questions, how the weather, what activites do they have during this time of year, and are the pools heated?


----------



## Mahusky

Hey Starbox!  Great report and I am very jealous.....  while my DW and I have discussed moving to VB (at least as a snowbird ) we are no where near it as you are!  We just LOVE VB area because it is QUIET!  

In all our visits there have bever been to Nino's so that is worth exploring this trip.  What about the Oriente...  kid friendly?  How about large crowd friendly?  there will be 11 of us!  Cant wait....  22 days until VB.

Thanks
Dave ....  aka Mahusky ...


----------



## starbox

Mahusky said:


> Hey Starbox!  Great report and I am very jealous.....  while my DW and I have discussed moving to VB (at least as a snowbird ) we are no where near it as you are!  We just LOVE VB area because it is QUIET!
> 
> In all our visits there have bever been to Nino's so that is worth exploring this trip.  What about the Oriente...  kid friendly?  How about large crowd friendly?  there will be 11 of us!  Cant wait....  22 days until VB.
> 
> Thanks
> Dave ....  aka Mahusky ...



Yeah - DH and I started off with a 10 year plan, but we've moved it up to 5 years.  Neither of us will be anywhere near retirement, but we hope to  to start second careers (well, DH will - I'll keep teaching) - hoping the economic forecast is a bit brighter by then.  

Nino's is quite good  - very fresh and not expensive at all.  It never strikes me as being as "heavy" as Italian food at restaurants often is.  

As for Oriente - they could accomodate a group but I'd make advance reservations.  I'd hesitate to say 100% "kid-friendly" because it's signature dining-type food and there's a really good cocktail menu and the drink portions are _quite _generous. The atmosphere is not stuffy or overly "fancy" though - and there is instumental Cuban music playing - I'd say it's about as kid-friendly as a Disney signature restaurant.   

I'm still talking about that meal.  Honestly - DH and I had a date night tonight and I was like "You know what I liked??? That Gloria Estefan restaurant....."


----------



## DISNEYFOURME

ok forgive me if this isn't the place to post this but since everyone on here knows so much about VB I thought I would ask.  We purchased a beach umbrella on clearance the other day and I thought what a great thing to bring with us to VB next month.  It is a 6 ft umbrella but comes apart and stores in a carry bag so we could check it in with our luggage.  However, I am wondering how is everyone able to stake those types of umbrellas in the sand over there as I have read its pretty hard sand in that area.  We figured we could buy some cheap chairs when we got there and not have to pay the $30 a day or whatever except now I am wondering if we can even get that thing in the ground?    Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## Anal Annie

DISNEYFOURME said:


> ok forgive me if this isn't the place to post this but since everyone on here knows so much about VB I thought I would ask.  We purchased a beach umbrella on clearance the other day and I thought what a great thing to bring with us to VB next month.  It is a 6 ft umbrella but comes apart and stores in a carry bag so we could check it in with our luggage.  However, I am wondering how is everyone able to stake those types of umbrellas in the sand over there as I have read its pretty hard sand in that area.  We figured we could buy some cheap chairs when we got there and not have to pay the $30 a day or whatever except now I am wondering if we can even get that thing in the ground?    Any help would be appreciated!!



You would use one of these little $15 "sand grabber" things (sometimes can find at like Wal-Mart & similar stores - probably not too hard to find in a beach community like VB).   We have one that we use whenever go to our local beaches.  It helps anchor the umbrellas so they don't fly away in the ocean breezes too!

http://www.shadeusa.com/beach_umbrella_holders.htm


----------



## photobob

Anal Annie said:


> You would use one of these little $15 "sand grabber" things (sometimes can find at like Wal-Mart & similar stores - probably not too hard to find in a beach community like VB).   We have one that we use whenever go to our local beaches.  It helps anchor the umbrellas so they don't fly away in the ocean breezes too!
> 
> http://www.shadeusa.com/beach_umbrella_holders.htm




We had a "sandscrew" with the umbrella swap and it was very easy to use. The sand is a firm sand that will really hold the umbrella in place. I'd recommend the sandscrew or sandgrabber. The guys who set up the rental umbrellas use a shovel.


----------



## Mahusky

starbox said:


> Gloria Estefan restaurant....."



THanks for the info Starbox!!  We might even try the Gloria Estefan restaurant.  When we were i VB last August I dont think they had the restaurant up an running just yet!

Ocean Grille, Oriente or GE Rest....  hmmmmm    Maybe all three in one visit!


----------



## momx2

We are so excited!  We had SW credits that had to be used.  We just called today and got 2 nights in a GVR for this Friday and Saturday night.  We are then staying at VWL on Sunday night, VBR wasn't open on Sunday.  I can't beleive we called this late and got a room!  My girls are so excited.  

My oldest DD 11 wants to try the Kayak Adventure.  My youngest DD 8 wants to snorkel.  Does anyone have any info on either of these two activities?


----------



## starbox

Mahusky said:


> THanks for the info Starbox!!  We might even try the Gloria Estefan restaurant.  When we were i VB last August I dont think they had the restaurant up an running just yet!
> 
> Ocean Grille, Oriente or GE Rest....  hmmmmm    Maybe all three in one visit!



I can make it easier - Oriente is Gloria Estefan's restaurant!  So that's just two places to eat.


----------



## starbox

momx2 said:


> My oldest DD 11 wants to try the Kayak Adventure.  My youngest DD 8 wants to snorkel.  Does anyone have any info on either of these two activities?



Kayak and Snorklears are only offered one day a week, and I think it's during the week.  There is DJ by the pool w/pool games on Saturday, as well as the Turtle Troop (Saturday), Unbirthday Party, a mini golf tournament, and Fishing (early Friday).  Plenty to keep the kids happy!


----------



## floridafam

starbox,

I love your photos.  McKee is great, especially at Christmas time.  My kids love to go there.

I love your picture at The Fountains.  My kids have taken a couple of field trips there for an afternoon of playing in the water.



FYI-I don't know if it has been mentioned in this thread but Publix is opening their Fresh Market next month, I believe.  It's going to be in the Miracle Mile shopping plaza.  I heard it's supposed to be a lot like Whole Foods.  We'll see.


----------



## floridafam

The county also recently refurbished Golden Sands beach (just North of the resort) and they have better facilities and a nice playground now.  DH said everything they did immediately North of the resort looks great.


----------



## GADisneyDVC

We checked in earlier today.  Have been to the beach, the pool, done a craft time and eaten at Shutters so far.  Storm came in and it has been raining most of the evening.  So we got a movie from the store and are watching it now.  Two complaints, our sleeper sofa was broken so they came out and fixed it so we could open it and are taking a piece and fixing that and bringing it back tomorrow.  Then we only had one sheet to make up that bed.  Other than that things have been great and we are looking forward to the rest of the week.  If anyone has any questions, I will try to answer them.  I did see some one ask about SnorkleEars and that is on Tuesday this week.  My DD is already signed up for it!!  Looking forward to that!


----------



## podsnel

Starbox- what a great TR!  Thank-you!  But why are there never any pics of the photographer, hmmmm???? By the way, those cottages looked adorable!  If i lived down there, I would absolutely get one for a month!

I have a quick question about Oriente- how long of a drive is it from the resort (the Disney one)? Thanks!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

podsnel said:


> Starbox- what a great TR! Thank-you! But why are there never any pics of the photographer, hmmmm???? By the way, those cottages looked adorable! If i lived down there, I would absolutely get one for a month!
> 
> I have a quick question about Oriente- how long of a drive is it from the resort (the Disney one)? Thanks!


 It is real close, like maybe 10-15 minutes. As you turn left coming out of the resort, it is along this road (A1A) and it will be on the left. You'll recognize it by the fountains out front!!


----------



## floridafam

When you come down A1A you will have to turn left at Beachland Blvd.  Gloria's hotel is actually on Ocean Drive, I believe. 

You will only be on Beachland Blvd for about a block or two.  Turn right and her hotel is on the left a little ways down.


----------



## Mahusky

starbox said:


> I can make it easier - Oriente is Gloria Estefan's restaurant!  So that's just two places to eat.



Well that is embarassing  ....  Although you just did help!  Now one night Ocean Grille and 1 night Oriente!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Mahusky said:


> Well that is embarassing .... Although you just did help! Now one night Ocean Grille and 1 night Oriente!!!


 That's us too Mahusky!!! Ain't Vero Beach the best!!!!


----------



## floridafam

I used to get the two roads confused when we first moved here because they are both by the ocean.  

For anyone looking for a cute place to have a casual lunch there is always Casey's Place right off Ocean Drive.  They have great BLT's, hamburgers, sandwiches, etc. with picnic table to eat them at.  It's a big with the "locals."  We saw Gloria and her family eating there a couple of times when the hotel was being built.


----------



## drjamba

photobob said:


> We had a "sandscrew" with the umbrella swap and it was very easy to use. The sand is a firm sand that will really hold the umbrella in place. I'd recommend the sandscrew or sandgrabber. The guys who set up the rental umbrellas use a shovel.



Years ago, my wife and I bought for her sister and hubby a beach umbrella where the umbrella shaft came apart.  What was included in the kit was a small table that had a reinforced plastic edge with which you could pound the umbrella base deep into the sand, connect the table which had cup holders, then put up the umbrella and open it.  Being able to pound the umbrella base deep into the sand made the whole unit more secure.  The only thing you would have to watch for would be rocks.

I don't know if this exists any longer, but it might inspire a more complete search.

I hope this helps!

Happy Travels,

Dr Jamba
I Prefer To Be Called Evil Genius


----------



## floridafam

FYI for those who were thinking about flying Jet America into Melbourne.

This was in the local paper today.  I was really hoping they would make a go of it as flights from Melbourne to Lansing are perfect for us.

Discount air carrier JetAmerica, which targeted Melbourne, folds before first flight

BY ADAM LOWENSTEIN Florida Today
Originally published 02:44 p.m., July 20, 2009
Updated 02:44 p.m., July 20, 2009

MELBOURNE  Balking at paying nearly $500,000 for take-off slots at Newark International Airport, JetAmerica on Friday suspended its operations with more than 25,000 tickets sold but not a single flight taken.

The airlines chairman vowed to return to service this fall, however, with Melbournes airport  the closest commercial airport to Indian River County  serving as the base for the operations lone Boeing 737-800 jet.

Melbourne will be our focus city, Steve Schoen said in a telephone interview late Friday from Clearwater, where the airline is based. He later added that the airport in Lansing, Mich., will also be a target city.

Schoen said late October or November is the goal for starting service, giving the airline time to adjust its marketing materials and schedule after dropping Newark and likely replacing it with another New York metro area airport, such as Islip or White Plains, and possibly adjusting other routes.

In the meantime, ticket holders should receive automatic refunds in the next 14 business days.

The culprit behind the shutdown, according to Schoen, was the same one that caused the airline to delay its inaugural July 14 flights for a month: slots at Newark.

Spokesman Bryan Glazer said Friday the problem started months ago when JetAmerica, being a charter airline, was told it did not need slots at Newark. Once that was determined, the airline began selling tickets.

But the Federal Aviation Administration later told JetAmerica that it was operating like a scheduled airline, not a charter, and would, in fact, need slots. Buying the slots from other airlines at upwards of $40,000 each became cost prohibitive, Glazer said, and triggered first the July delay, and then, on Friday, the shutdown.

Schoen said other charter operations at Newark were allowed to operate without slots, and that it would have cost JetAmerica at least $450,000 to purchase the slots needed for its schedule.

Thats unheard of for a charter carrier, he said.

Between refunds from the first month of cancelled flights and those tickets purchased for mid-August and beyond, the airline will return about $1.5 million to customers, Glazer said, and pay about $45,000 of its own money for credit card transaction fees.

We are disappointed that JetAmerica was unable to overcome its business start-up hurdles, but we understand the myriad of challenges involved in creating a new airline, said Richard Ennis, executive director of Melbourne International. This is why the airport board, based on past experience, made its agreement with the airline performance-based.

Still, the board spent most of the $25,000 it allocated for marketing JetAmerica, but there may be a payoff yet, said airport spokeswoman Lori Booker. Melbourne was an attractive destination for other JetAmerica airports, including those in Lansing and Toledo, Ohio.

We cant help but think that the heightened visibility will pay off in the long run, she said.

About refunds

JetAmerica customers not receiving a full refund in 14 days may call 727-451-3970.

Source: JetAmerica


----------



## photobob

Starbox thanks for the trippie, I must have missed it when I was out of town.


----------



## starbox

Mahusky said:


> Well that is embarassing  ....  Although you just did help!  Now one night Ocean Grille and 1 night Oriente!!!



 But for real -  Oriente does not sound at all like the name of a Cuban-fusion restaurant!


----------



## Anal Annie

Whoa!  Just found this thread back on page 3!!

OK, so I haven't been to a FL beach in who knows how long.   Up here, our local beaches in Maryland & Delaware can get a bit chilly at night with the ocean breezes etc...so we always take sweatshirts & long pants too for the evenings.   We are going to VB in 3 weeks - will I need to pack this extra layer of clothing for August?!  I hope the answer is NO!!! 

Anybody??


----------



## DISNEYFOURME

photobob said:


> We had a "sandscrew" with the umbrella swap and it was very easy to use. The sand is a firm sand that will really hold the umbrella in place. I'd recommend the sandscrew or sandgrabber. The guys who set up the rental umbrellas use a shovel.



Thanks.. with us leaving so soon I won't have time to order one so I will hope we can find it at the Walmart or whatever out there!  If nothing else, we can buy dh a shovel!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Anal Annie said:


> Whoa! Just found this thread back on page 3!!
> 
> OK, so I haven't been to a FL beach in who knows how long. Up here, our local beaches in Maryland & Delaware can get a bit chilly at night with the ocean breezes etc...so we always take sweatshirts & long pants too for the evenings. We are going to VB in 3 weeks - will I need to pack this extra layer of clothing for August?! I hope the answer is NO!!!
> 
> Anybody??


 Absolutely NOT!!!!!! It is VERY HOT, even at night in August. If by chance you get the once in 25 years temp change, well that will give you a good excuse to by a VB sweatshirt!!


----------



## Anal Annie

BWV Dreamin said:


> Absolutely NOT!!!!!! It is VERY HOT, even at night in August. If by chance you get the once in 25 years temp change, well that will give you a good excuse to by a VB sweatshirt!!



 It does not take much of an excuse for me to buy new clothing...but now that I am trying to pack lighter tho and check less luggage since we got the Owners Locker I have to be REALLY careful about how much stuff I buy while I'm there so I can get it home!!  Hummm...suppose there's always the idea of wearing layers on the plane!!


----------



## photobob

My son and his fiance will check in for their honeymoon at Vero two weeks from today! I hope they enjoy the resort as much as we have. They have never been there.


----------



## floridafam

I still wear long pants at night on the beach because of the bugs.

It is so HOT here today.  This has to be one of the hotest days ever.


----------



## DISNEYFOURME

photobob said:


> My son and his fiance will check in for their honeymoon at Vero two weeks from today! I hope they enjoy the resort as much as we have. They have never been there.



O boy we will be checking in the same day (8/9)!    This will be our first trip there too!


----------



## debaudrn

3 weeks from today for me although the first two nights are at AKL Jambo House.  Then off to Vero Beach!  But who's counting???


----------



## minniemimi52

We left Vero last Thursday (July 23) after a 4 night stay. It was wonderful. The beach is beautiful and the pool is refreshing. How does Disney keep the water cool???!!! Anyway, we were in a one bedroom villa in building 15. We lucked out -- third floor (top) and an ocean view from our rooms. It was very relaxing and peaceful. You can be as active as you want. 

If you are planning on staying on the beach for any length of time, I suggest you either invest in an umbrella or be ready to spring for one at the resort. After 10, the sun is scorching. 

We went to the pirate dinner in Shutters on Monday night. Pirate Goofy and Pirate Donald are the two characters and it was fun. Our 3 year old DGD loved the pirates. The characters came stopped by our table several times during the meal, but the first time, they spent a lot of time with us. The food was served family style, all you can eat. No dessert which I thought was strange. Pretty good for Disney food, but not outstanding. If you or your kids are into pirates, I would suggest it. It was fun. Everyone gets into the act. 

We are looking forward to our next trip to Vero -- don't know when, but we know we'll go back.


----------



## photobob

DISNEYFOURME said:


> O boy we will be checking in the same day (8/9)!    This will be our first trip there too!



Hey, I'm posting their picture so you'll know who they are. Their names are Cody and Hannah. If you see them ask "Hey aren't you Cody and Hannah?" It will probably blow their minds!!

Here is the lovely couple.(ain't it great great having a photographer for a dad)


----------



## DISNEYFOURME

photobob said:


> Hey, I'm posting their picture so you'll know who they are. Their names are Cody and Hannah. If you see them ask "Hey aren't you Cody and Hannah?" It will probably blow their minds!!
> 
> Here is the lovely couple.(ain't it great great having a photographer for a dad)



Oh they are adorable!  I will keep an eye out for them!  Wouldn't that be a hoot!


----------



## DISNEYFOURME

ok 2 more questions.. vacation is coming quickly .. wondering does Vero Beach area have a dollar type store around there?  Perhaps near one of the Walmarts.  Thinking that would be a good place to get some pool toys/sand toys on our way to the resort.  Also, as far as bbq'ing, does anyone know if there is a big demand for them (it)?  We thought we would cook up a bunch of hamburgers/hotdogs/chicken to have for lunches/dinner while we are there and didn't know if there will be a problem using them?  Figured we would do a bunch so we could nuke it later.  Thanks!!


----------



## rigsby25

I'm not positive about this, but the only grills I saw were across the road by the lake.  This was in October, and in the morning, but the place was deserted.


----------



## backyardponder

The grills are across the road, along the lake.  I didn't see them used a lot when I was there for spring break.  When they were being used, folks seemed to have driven over there.  It wouldn't be easy to carry charcoal, food, etc. over there.  There is an underpass under the road, so it is a safe walk, but it is kind of far.


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

Hello everyone. 

Well, we have been and are home so I thought I'd better share some photos with you all. We had a fab time at Vero and I can't thank the folks contributing to this thread enough!

We were in OVIR 2217 for 5 nights, June 30th until July 5th

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The balcony was great and I got up early as suggested  to see this












Another view from our balcony!!





we were delighted with this-




and this.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 It was the best DVC room we were in the whole trip, with BCV a close second...(but no ipod dock) and VWL in need of a bit of TLC!

More pics to follow!
Lesley


----------



## DISNEYFOURME

backyardponder said:


> The grills are across the road, along the lake.  I didn't see them used a lot when I was there for spring break.  When they were being used, folks seemed to have driven over there.  It wouldn't be easy to carry charcoal, food, etc. over there.  There is an underpass under the road, so it is a safe walk, but it is kind of far.



hmmm.. sounds like an adventure! lol!  Glad dh has decided to do the grilling!  Also a pretty good idea, it seems, to grill all the food at once and just reheat it so we don't have to make that trip more than once!  Thanks for the input!


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

DD14 doing a bit of boogie boarding.





DD10 just chillin' in the ocean.





Off to look for sea turtles.


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

Some weather shots!
Looking to the left...





But looking to the right....something was headed our way.

















The next morning, all was well again.


----------



## deej696

Great pics Lesley.  I got a kick out of your pic of the rain draining on the roof.  When we were there a few weeks back, we were in the room a few doors to the right of yours on the corner of where the building sticks out.  I must have watched the rain pelt the roof below your balcony for hours


----------



## MLC2002

We will be visiting Vero Beach for the first time and would appreciate any info/suggestions.  

Here's a bit about us & our trip...

We are a family of 4, with 2 sons ages 4 & 2.  We are flying into MCO, arriving about 12:30 p.m.  We are planning to rent a car to be picked up at the airport (and returned to the Disney Car Care Center, as we will be staying 4 nights at WDW following our time at VB). 

Some questions...

Is our plan to rent a car to be picked up at MCO & returned to the Car Care Center a sound one?  If not, what do you recommend?

We would like to pick up some groceries before we arrive at the resort.  Any suggestions as to which store(s) we should stop at that are on the way?

Any other suggested stops of interesting things to see/do along the way?

Our 2-yr-old son has multiple food allergies.  I have already communicated with a chef at DVBR and itr seems they will be able to accomodate him fairly well.  We will also cook some meals in our room (1 BR unit).  However, we would like to try a couple of area restaurants, too.  Any suggestions?  Keep in mind our boys are 2 & 4... so it must be family friendly.  Also, it must be a place that can accomodate our son's food allergies... he is allergic to dairy, soy, nuts, gluten, and eggs... thus, no pizza, no Asian food, no Italian/pasta... anywhere that can serve him a plain hamburger, grilled chicken breast, hot dog, grilled seafood, etc. will work.  PLEASE give us your ideas!

Any activities at the resort we should not miss?  What about outside the resort?

Any special items we should bring?  (For example, I have already read we should bring long sleeve shirts and pants to protect us from the No See Ums in the morning and at night.)

Any other information, suggestions, etc. are welcome & appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## deej696

MLC, you're gonna love Vero.  I'll try to help with a couple questions...

As for your rental car return, do I assume you are returning it there to take DME to the airport?  If so, then that certainly seems to make sense to me.  Although if it were me, I would probably just return the car to the airport so that I can be at my own schedule, etc, but thats just me.

As far as things to bring, if you plan on doing some beach time, you may want to bring your own umbrella and chairs to save the money on rental.  We bring our WDW mugs down and use those to take our water/drinks down to the pool.  Oh and a biggie, sunscreen!  

We live basically local, so we stop at our grocery here, so unfortunately I dont know of a store to stop.   We came in on Hwy 60 due to an accident on 95 last trip, and as we came into town I believe I saw a couple grocery stores.  If you come in via 95 however, I dont recall seeing any along the way, perhaps someone knows some others....


----------



## lesley.a.murray@talk

deej696 said:


> Great pics Lesley.  I got a kick out of your pic of the rain draining on the roof.  When we were there a few weeks back, we were in the room a few doors to the right of yours on the corner of where the building sticks out.  I must have watched the rain pelt the roof below your balcony for hours




Boy could it rain at Vero! I thought Scotland was bad but it seemed to let a week's worth of rain down in the one go!
Not a bad way of thinking actually. It gets it over and done with, whereas here in Scotland it can drizzle for days.


----------



## rigsby25

I am so happy.  We booked our February trip and we'll be staying Sunday thru Saturday instead of Sunday thru Friday.  We would've left on Saturday and stayed to Saturday, but there were no mileage award non stop flights on Saturday.  Last February we had really good weather.  We did not go in the ocean, although we did our morning walk on the beach every day, and then we laid out by the pool.


----------



## backyardponder

MLC2002 said:


> We will be visiting Vero Beach for the first time and would appreciate any info/suggestions.
> 
> Here's a bit about us & our trip...
> 
> We are a family of 4, with 2 sons ages 4 & 2.  We are flying into MCO, arriving about 12:30 p.m.  We are planning to rent a car to be picked up at the airport (and returned to the Disney Car Care Center, as we will be staying 4 nights at WDW following our time at VB).
> 
> Some questions...
> 
> Is our plan to rent a car to be picked up at MCO & returned to the Car Care Center a sound one?  If not, what do you recommend?
> 
> We would like to pick up some groceries before we arrive at the resort.  Any suggestions as to which store(s) we should stop at that are on the way?
> 
> Any other suggested stops of interesting things to see/do along the way?
> 
> Our 2-yr-old son has multiple food allergies.  I have already communicated with a chef at DVBR and itr seems they will be able to accomodate him fairly well.  We will also cook some meals in our room (1 BR unit).  However, we would like to try a couple of area restaurants, too.  Any suggestions?  Keep in mind our boys are 2 & 4... so it must be family friendly.  Also, it must be a place that can accomodate our son's food allergies... he is allergic to dairy, soy, nuts, gluten, and eggs... thus, no pizza, no Asian food, no Italian/pasta... anywhere that can serve him a plain hamburger, grilled chicken breast, hot dog, grilled seafood, etc. will work.  PLEASE give us your ideas!
> 
> Any activities at the resort we should not miss?  What about outside the resort?
> 
> Any special items we should bring?  (For example, I have already read we should bring long sleeve shirts and pants to protect us from the No See Ums in the morning and at night.)
> 
> Any other information, suggestions, etc. are welcome & appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Neighbor!

On groceries...there's a Publix grocery store just a few miles away.  I suggest checking into the resort, then go shopping...but that's my preference.  From the resort:  1)  turn right out of parking lot; 2) turn left at the first light and go over bridge; 3)  Turn right on US1.  The Publix is a short distance down on the left.  In the area there's also Walgreens, CVS, and just about anything else you want.

Unless you are going to be at VB for more than 4 or 5 nights, you'll probably never find a reason to leave the resort (other than shopping).  There's a ton of kids' activities which will keep them busy.  

On umbrellas, with a 2 and 4 year old, my guess is you'll spend most of your time at the pool.

Have fun.  We love VB!


----------



## backyardponder

VB Cash Rates Specials with Disney Rewards Visa Card as low as $111 + Tax for Studio. 

There's even better specials for HHI as low as $66 + tax for studio.

http://disneyrewards.disney.go.com/newsandoffers/offer-wdwaugust09verobeach.html


----------



## loveswdw

I saw that Disney Visa special! I can't believe those rates! A 1BR for $168! 

We just booked a VB OVIR last week for an October trip on points (only 40 points for 4 nights--cheap points!). I'm seriously considering cancelling our points trip and booking a 1BR cash rate.

Are any of the 1BRs ocean view?


----------



## Mahusky

Just returned from a week at our beloved VB.  Had a great 2br 1435.  Weather was GREAT..  no rain what a diff a year makes (spent 3 1/2 days greeting TS FAY).  Ate out 3 nights and a couple of take outs:
Squid Lips - Love it we visit 2 times a year (just love those crunchy fish fingers)!
Ocean Grill - Grouper to die for
Nino's take out (thanks Starbox!!) for dive in night
Oriente - OMG was this AWESOME!  (yet another great Starbox suggestion) - had Price fix and it was better than great!  O yes this is the Gloria Estafan place!    (sorry inside joke)
Bamboo Court Take out  - just ehh.
Ay Jalisco take out - just ehh.
Green Cabin Room - since when can't you order from the Shutters menu up there?  I have done this many times in the past and was told nope....  no can do!  Grrrrr.  Had to have a shingle cheeseburger (YUCK!) 

Loved the internet in the Villas  Only have been waiting 7 years for this....  and you can even get it out at the pool!  

I can answer ?'s if you ask.


----------



## MLC2002

backyardponder said:


> Hi Neighbor!
> 
> On groceries...there's a Publix grocery store just a few miles away.  I suggest checking into the resort, then go shopping...but that's my preference.  From the resort:  1)  turn right out of parking lot; 2) turn left at the first light and go over bridge; 3)  Turn right on US1.  The Publix is a short distance down on the left.  In the area there's also Walgreens, CVS, and just about anything else you want.
> 
> Unless you are going to be at VB for more than 4 or 5 nights, you'll probably never find a reason to leave the resort (other than shopping).  There's a ton of kids' activities which will keep them busy.
> 
> On umbrellas, with a 2 and 4 year old, my guess is you'll spend most of your time at the pool.
> 
> Have fun.  We love VB!



Thanks for these suggestions... and the ones from others, too.

We'll take your advice and check in before getting groceries.  It will be so much easier to go it alone while the kids (and Daddy) naps!    Thanks for the directions to Publix.

I also think you're right about chairs/umbrellas... our boys won't sit still long enough to use them!

I'm still looking for restaurant suggestions off-property... we'll probably eat off-property once, maybe twice... most likely for lunch or dinner.  Our most important criteria are:  kid-friendly (we have a 2 yr old & a 4 yr old); good variety on the menu... we would especially like seafood (no pizza or Italian, as our boys have food allergies.... they can eat grilled fish, chicken, burgers, hot dogs, etc.)  SUGGESTIONS, PLEASE?

Thanks!


----------



## floridafam

MLC 2002,

I used to recommend Captain Hiram's for seafood but not anymore.  They had 28 health violations at their last inspection.  Gross.

We like Woody's BBQ in Sebastian.  They aren't fancy but they are good. 




We went to have lunch yesterday at Casey's Place in Vero and the power was out on most of the barrier island.  We saw fire engines at Gloria's hotel and thouht it was because of the power but the local paper said that a 61 year old man drowned in the pool.    It said of a heart attack but I wonder if he was struck by lightning.


----------



## starbox

> Oriente - OMG was this AWESOME!  (yet another great Starbox suggestion) - had Price fix and it was better than great!  O yes this is the Gloria Estafan place!    (sorry inside joke)



I'm so glad someone else had the same reaction that I had to this place.


----------



## rockydek

Mahusky said:


> Just returned from a week at our beloved VB.  Had a great 2br 1435.  Weather was GREAT..  no rain what a diff a year makes (spent 3 1/2 days greeting TS FAY).  Ate out 3 nights and a couple of take outs:
> Squid Lips - Love it we visit 2 times a year (just love those crunchy fish fingers)!
> Ocean Grill - Grouper to die for
> Nino's take out (thanks Starbox!!) for dive in night
> Oriente - OMG was this AWESOME!  (yet another great Starbox suggestion) - had Price fix and it was better than great!  O yes this is the Gloria Estafan place!    (sorry inside joke)
> Bamboo Court Take out  - just ehh.
> Ay Jalisco take out - just ehh.
> Green Cabin Room - since when can't you order from the Shutters menu up there?  I have done this many times in the past and was told nope....  no can do!  Grrrrr.  Had to have a shingle cheeseburger (YUCK!)
> 
> Loved the internet in the Villas  Only have been waiting 7 years for this....  and you can even get it out at the pool!
> 
> I can answer ?'s if you ask.



 Can you tell me what the best two bedroom request would be?
It is our  first visit to Vero.
I am not sure what floor or room to ask for.
 I would like to have a sneak peek of the ocean and close to the pool.
Looking at pics....Building 14 looks the closest.
Any help would be great.


----------



## MLC2002

floridafam said:


> MLC 2002,
> 
> I used to recommend Captain Hiram's for seafood but not anymore.  They had 28 health violations at their last inspection.  Gross.
> 
> We like Woody's BBQ in Sebastian.  They aren't fancy but they are good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to have lunch yesterday at Casey's Place in Vero and the power was out on most of the barrier island.  We saw fire engines at Gloria's hotel and thouht it was because of the power but the local paper said that a 61 year old man drowned in the pool.    It said of a heart attack but I wonder if he was struck by lightning.



Thanks for the info... I'll check out Woody's BBQ to make sure that will work with our son's food allergies... my hubby likes BBQ, so that might be a good option.  I also appreciate your info on Captain Hiram's... I had thought of trying that, but not now.
*
What about Squid Lips?  Or the Lobster Shanty?  or Mr Manatee's?  Are any of these an option with a 2 & 4 yr old?  Is the food good?*


----------



## Wilec

Heading to our first visit to VB in the middle of our Disney trip. I have a question about Snorkel Ears. can anyone tell me on what days they run this program?


----------



## starbox

MLC2002 said:


> Thanks for the info... I'll check out Woody's BBQ to make sure that will work with our son's food allergies... my hubby likes BBQ, so that might be a good option.  I also appreciate your info on Captain Hiram's... I had thought of trying that, but not now.
> *
> What about Squid Lips?  Or the Lobster Shanty?  or Mr Manatee's?  Are any of these an option with a 2 & 4 yr old?  Is the food good?*



Mr. Manatees and Squid Lips are both on our "always eat there" list for reasonably priced, casual food.  Both places have very extensive menus.  I've got food allergies and the numerous options at both places makes it pretty easy to find something I can eat.  

Squid Lips has let me check ingredients on things before. 

Have not been to Lobster Shanty, but heard that it's on the pricey side.


----------



## MLC2002

Thanks, Starbox.  Dealing with food allergies is always the hardest part when it comes to planning our vacations.  I'm pleased to know you've been to these two restaurants and had no problems... and that they are reasonable and casual is icing on the cake!



starbox said:


> Mr. Manatees and Squid Lips are both on our "always eat there" list for reasonably priced, casual food.  Both places have very extensive menus.  I've got food allergies and the numerous options at both places makes it pretty easy to find something I can eat.
> 
> Squid Lips has let me check ingredients on things before.
> 
> Have not been to Lobster Shanty, but heard that it's on the pricey side.


----------



## DVCDawn

My family and I had a terrific experience at Squid Lips last year.  My DD10 is severely allergic to peanuts and nuts.  After reading so many positive reviews of this restaurant we thought we'd try it on our last trip to VB.  I contacted them via email a few weeks before we left and received a reply very quickly from the manager, who, ironically, had food allergies himself.  

My daughter still talks about her meal there (tilapia with a honey lime glaze!) and wants to return the next time we go.  Outside of WDW, she's always understandably hesitant in restaurants, but they put her at ease and she enjoyed herself completely.

There was also a two piece band playing while we ate, which was fun, too.

DVCDawn


----------



## MLC2002

DVCDawn said:


> My family and I had a terrific experience at Squid Lips last year.  My DD10 is severely allergic to peanuts and nuts.  After reading so many positive reviews of this restaurant we thought we'd try it on our last trip to VB.  I contacted them via email a few weeks before we left and received a reply very quickly from the manager, who, ironically, had food allergies himself.
> 
> My daughter still talks about her meal there (tilapia with a honey lime glaze!) and wants to return the next time we go.  Outside of WDW, she's always understandably hesitant in restaurants, but they put her at ease and she enjoyed herself completely.
> 
> There was also a two piece band playing while we ate, which was fun, too.
> 
> DVCDawn



Thanks for giving us even more reassurance.  We will definitely add Squid Lips to our plans.  It is great to know that the manager will work with us by e-mail prior to our visit.


----------



## Credit Man

WOW!!! Just read this entire thread.  I think my mouse finger is about to fall off.  We are booked for a family reunion in July '10.  17 people in two 2 bedrooms.  Thanks for all the great information.

I do have a question; does anyone have any experience with massages at the resort, or spa treatments at any local day spas?


----------



## DVCconvert

Credit Man said:


> WOW!!! Just read this entire thread.  I think my mouse finger is about to fall off.  We are booked for a family reunion in July '10.  17 people in two 2 bedrooms.  Thanks for all the great information.
> 
> I do have a question; does anyone have any experience with massages at the resort, or spa treatments at any local day spas?




Credit Man-
If you refer back to your thread
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2257277
in which I directed you to this thread -

You will find one person expressing their opinion on the resort massage.

(just mentioning in case you didn't see that)

I can also add that I have had a friend who while staying at VB with me did visit the spa twice (and he's done many spa visits at WDW and on DCL) and he spoke highly of them.

HTH


----------



## Credit Man

Thanks!  I don't know how I missed that.


----------



## 2infinityandbeyond

floridafam said:


> MLC 2002,
> 
> I used to recommend Captain Hiram's for seafood but not anymore.  They had 28 health violations at their last inspection.  Gross.
> 
> We like Woody's BBQ in Sebastian.  They aren't fancy but they are good.




Another thumbs up for Woody's and thumbs down for Capt. Hiram's.

CH's, IMO, is the epitome of a tourist trap--mediocre (at best) overpriced food.  It's a great setting.  I'd go for drinks, but never again for dinner.

We've been to Woody's twice.  It's been good both times.  I'm very critical of BBQ restaurants (I own a smoker, make my own ribs, pulled pork, etc.), and Woody's does a good job.  It's reasonably priced, too.


----------



## MLC2002

2infinityandbeyond said:


> Another thumbs up for Woody's and thumbs down for Capt. Hiram's.
> 
> CH's, IMO, is the epitome of a tourist trap--mediocre (at best) overpriced food.  It's a great setting.  I'd go for drinks, but never again for dinner.
> 
> We've been to Woody's twice.  It's been good both times.  I'm very critical of BBQ restaurants (I own a smoker, make my own ribs, pulled pork, etc.), and Woody's does a good job.  It's reasonably priced, too.



Thanks for your input!  We'll give Woody's a try.  My hubby loves BBQ and would be jealous that you have a smoker... so, I won't tell him.


----------



## Mahusky

rockydek said:


> Can you tell me what the best two bedroom request would be?
> It is our  first visit to Vero.
> I am not sure what floor or room to ask for.
> I would like to have a sneak peek of the ocean and close to the pool.
> Looking at pics....Building 14 looks the closest.
> Any help would be great.



If you are getting a dedicated 2bdr you dont have much of a choice.  The Villa units are in the shape on a U with the dedicated 2bdr's towards the parking lot.  Don't fret however....  the best requests are top floor....  I am particularly fon of 1535 (south side 3rd floor) room.  or you could request Villa 12 but ask to be on the North side of the unit.  This past trip we had 1435 and we had nice views of the ocean.  Last year I had 1235 and simply did not care for that room at all. 

Yes Villa 14 is closest to the pool as well.


----------



## MLC2002

Mahusky said:


> If you are getting a dedicated 2bdr you dont have much of a choice.  The Villa units are in the shape on a U with the dedicated 2bdr's towards the parking lot.  Don't fret however....  the best requests are top floor....  I am particularly fon of 1535 (south side 3rd floor) room.  or you could request Villa 12 but ask to be on the North side of the unit.  This past trip we had 1435 and we had nice views of the ocean.  Last year I had 1235 and simply did not care for that room at all.
> 
> Yes Villa 14 is closest to the pool as well.



We have a resv for a 1 BR unit.  I did not ask for any particular view/location.  If I decide to call and ask for a specific location, what would you suggest?  A view of the ocean would be nice... as would being close to the pool.  (I will look at the resort map today, as well)

Thanks!


----------



## Mahusky

MLC2002 said:


> We have a resv for a 1 BR unit.  I did not ask for any particular view/location.  If I decide to call and ask for a specific location, what would you suggest?  A view of the ocean would be nice... as would being close to the pool.  (I will look at the resort map today, as well)
> 
> Thanks!



Ok Ask for top floor.....  any of the 1 bdr (I know I will have some dissent here)on the 3rd floor have some sort of good or limited ocean view.  The best view (IMHO) are Villa 12 North side and Villa 15 South side room 1536 would be great.  My DF and DM had room 1436 and the view was very nice!!!


----------



## BitsnBearsMom

We just booked Vero for the first time for our 2010 Ontario March break and I have lots of questions.  We aren't sure if we are best to do 1/2 at Vero and 1/2 at a Disney resort so hopefully you can all help me out.

Which airport is recommended to fly into?

My family consists of dh, myself, a will be almost 16yo ds and a just turned 10yo ds'.
We all like to golf so for sure will find one or 2 courses to try out.

What else is there to do in the area to keep everyone busy?  The pool will be great for a few hours but my dh likes to have things to do and can't just sit around.

Is it going to be too cold to swim at the beach?  How about snorkelling?  are there any interesting tours/activities to do?

Restaurants recommended?  My youngest ds' is allergic to nuts/coconut/palm oil so is a bit more difficult to feed.

I have from the Sunday to the Friday booked but would we be better to spend a few days at a Disney resort or is there enough in the area to keep us busy?

Thanks - I will continue reading through the 89 pages of this post to see what else I can find.


----------



## deej696

BitsnBearsMom said:


> We just booked Vero for the first time for our 2010 Ontario March break and I have lots of questions.  We aren't sure if we are best to do 1/2 at Vero and 1/2 at a Disney resort so hopefully you can all help me out.
> 
> Which airport is recommended to fly into?
> 
> My family consists of dh, myself, a will be almost 16yo ds and a just turned 10yo ds'.
> We all like to golf so for sure will find one or 2 courses to try out.
> 
> What else is there to do in the area to keep everyone busy?  The pool will be great for a few hours but my dh likes to have things to do and can't just sit around.
> 
> Is it going to be too cold to swim at the beach?  How about snorkelling?  are there any interesting tours/activities to do?
> 
> Restaurants recommended?  My youngest ds' is allergic to nuts/coconut/palm oil so is a bit more difficult to feed.
> 
> I have from the Sunday to the Friday booked but would we be better to spend a few days at a Disney resort or is there enough in the area to keep us busy?
> 
> Thanks - I will continue reading through the 89 pages of this post to see what else I can find.



Congrats on your first Vero visit Bits, and I'll try to answer a few of the questions.  I too golf, and inquired with the concierge about courses for our trip last summer.  There were several semi-private or private courses that allowed resort guests to play, and they all looked great on the web.  Unfortunately I was sick the day I was supposed to play, so I had to back out.

As to the water temperature, in March its still quite chilly, but you being Canadian it may not be too cold I've lived in Florida my whole life, and I dont get into the Ocean till about late April, and even then its not for long.

As to whether a week is too long, thats tough to say.  You mentioned that your husband needs to stay occupied, and in that case he may start to get bored after a few days.  We usually stay 4 nights, and on our last day I am pretty much ready to head home.  I love to sit on my balcony or at the pool and read, but only for so long.  Granted, last visit we never left the resort, so I imagine it will help to get out and play some golf...

As to what airport to use, depends on what you're doing.  If you're going to Disney first then obviously go to Orlando.  If its going to remain just a Vero trip then its about equal distance to Ft. Lauderdale or Orlando.

Hope this helps, and I'm sure others can add some info on your other questions as well


----------



## floridafam

BitsnBearsMom,

If you can find decent airfare into Melbourne it is a really nice airport and close to the resort.  They also have the Melbourne Airport Shuttle that can shuttle you to the resort and rental cars.

There are many golf courses nearby.  I don't know if the resort can get you into any of the private ones but it's worth asking.  Sandridge is nice and close.  Most of the private ones are great.


----------



## MLC2002

Mahusky said:


> Ok Ask for top floor.....  any of the 1 bdr (I know I will have some dissent here)on the 3rd floor have some sort of good or limited ocean view.  The best view (IMHO) are Villa 12 North side and Villa 15 South side room 1536 would be great.  My DF and DM had room 1436 and the view was very nice!!!



Thanks for the suggestions.  How do I go about making such a request?  Do I call DVC or call the resort directly? Or, do I just make the request at check-in?  Can I request a specific unit (such as 1536 or 1436) or just a specific building and/or floor?  I am aware that requests are NOT guaranteed, but don't know much about requests otherwise.

Just out of curiosity... what type of dissent do you expect and why? 

Thanks, again, for your suggestions!


----------



## BitsnBearsMom

Thanks - looking forward to our first 'outside' Disney resort experience.  I would love to just sit by the pool and relax/read but I know my 3 guys would go nuts.  Perhaps we should think of 3 nights at Vero and 3 nights at Disney!  I'll have to discuss it with the men!


----------



## polyhm83

Last March we did 3 nts at OKW and 5 nts VB. This year we are doing the reverse, 3 teen boys who like to go to DTD. We had a great time at VB last year, there were 4 teenagers and they seemed to keep busy, but I liked the split stay. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## DISNEYFOURME

photobob said:


> Hey, I'm posting their picture so you'll know who they are. Their names are Cody and Hannah. If you see them ask "Hey aren't you Cody and Hannah?" It will probably blow their minds!!



So did your son tell you that some psycho was talking to them at Vero? lol!  I actually recognized him at the pool.  I tried to remember his name and asked if by any chance his name was Zac.  He, of course, said no (and looked at me kinda strange).  After he left I realized you had said his name was Cody (my kids watch Zac and Cody on the Disney Channel and I picked the wrong one..lol).  Anyway, later on the trip I saw the cute couple in the laundry area and asked him this time, using the correct name.  I also asked if his dad was named Bob and was a photographer.. LOL!  They looked at me a bit odd but later laughed after I explained our DIS Board connection!  Hope they had as great of a trip as we did.  The resort was as awesome as was the weather!!


----------



## photobob

He told my wife some crazy woman asked him first if his name was Zack and later asked him if he was Cody!! Then he realized it was his crazy dad that put you up to it! Thanks for doing that! They did have a really great trip. Wednesday they met with Hannah's sister and boyfriend and his dad in Melbourne and went sailing in a 35 foot sailboat and took the dingy to the Squidlips in Melbourne. They also ate at the Sebastion Squidlips, Mulligans and said they had a terrific meal ay Shutters.

After months of wedding planning the Vero Beach was a welcomed laidback trip. If you'd like to see their wedding photos they are on my website.

www.bobcrispphotography.com


----------



## debaudrn

We are here!  So far weather has been good.   Wednesday we had a pretty bad storm go through.  Yesterday was gorgeous!  We ate at the Riverside Grill on Weds.  It was good and had a band playing.  Fun night. It is in Riverside Park. Last night we were all tired from a day in the sun and the beach so we opted for burgers and salad on the Green Cabin Room deck.  Lovely view. Today off for another day on the beach/pool.  The room this time is so-so.  I had requested top floor and got...you guessed it-first floor.  No other one bedrooms available.  Oh well at least we are here!  I have been looking for those chairs and the umbrella to say "hello" to others who are here but I haven't spotted them yet.


----------



## preedymtnwest

Hello, VB Fans!

I've read some, but not all of the posts here and am excited about possibly staying at VB in November 2010.  I know that's a long ways away, but....

We're thinking of using our 3-night incentive cruise from our VGC add-on Nov. 21-24, 2010 then staying at VB for 6 nights, which would, of course, go over Thanksgiving.  I searched the thread for info about what VB is like at Thanksgiving, but didn't see much.

Can anyone help who has been there?  What is the weather like?  Crowds?  Do they do anything special?

Complicating matters is the fact that I have borrowed almost all my 2010 points already and won't have enough to make a ressie at VB until June, 2010.  Looking at the availability thread for THIS November right now, it doesn't look like anyone has reported any November days sold out at VB for 2009, so I'm hoping next June will be early enough to book....

Thanks in advance for any expert info!


----------



## DISNEYFOURME

photobob said:


> After months of wedding planning the Vero Beach was a welcomed laidback trip. If you'd like to see their wedding photos they are on my website.
> 
> www.bobcrispphotography.com



oh how beautiful!! Such wonderful pics and memories!


----------



## photobob

DISNEYFOURME said:


> oh how beautiful!! Such wonderful pics and memories!



It really was a wonderful wedding. Hannah's dad was the minister and he did a beautiful service, without crying. My daughter sang beautifully, without crying! It couldn't have gone any better.


----------



## desmar9

debaudrn, we're here now - we were out at the beach for a while yesterday with the chairs and umbrella, but if you were out there at all yesterday you know the surf was a little rough! After FINALLY getting all of the sand out of my bathing suit, we opted for the pool for the rest of the day. We were out there during the DJ/pool games.....had a great time! Anyway, I notice you're from RI - we live in Somerset, MA!


----------



## rockydek

Can anyone tell me if all the dedicated two bedrooms have a sleeper chair in the living room?


----------



## DandADisney

I just found this thread and am so excited!  I am going to Vero on Tuesday and will be staying until Aug.30 (then off on the Disney cruise).  I read up until page 28 then I must admit I skipped to the last couple of pages, but there's a lot of great info!  Anybody else going to be there 8/25-8/30?  I will be with my husband and three children (boys-8 and 7 and daughter age 5).


----------



## PammyK

DandADisney said:


> I just found this thread and am so excited!  I am going to Vero on Tuesday and will be staying until Aug.30 (then off on the Disney cruise).  I read up until page 28 then I must admit I skipped to the last couple of pages, but there's a lot of great info!  Anybody else going to be there 8/25-8/30?  I will be with my husband and three children (boys-8 and 7 and daughter age 5).


I'll be there starting tomorrow, as will be my friends from the UK.  They're staying until Thursday and I'll be there until Friday.  And I haven't started packing...


----------



## Windjammer

Rockydek:

I can't tell you if all the dedicated 2bdrms have the sleeper chair but in July the one we stayed in (1423) did.

Steve


----------



## debaudrn

We were told all 1 and 2 bedrooms have the sleeper chair.  My son used it for a few nights and loved it.  He is 5'8" and 16 years old.  

desmar9, we are neighbors!  I am in Barrington on the border of Swansea and Seekonk.  I was at Swansea Mall today!  We were ar VB from the 18th to 22nd.  I was in the water on Thurs and got knocked - - - over tea kettle!  Ouch, still have bruises to show for it.  Spent most of Friday and Saturday at the pool.  We had the first table to the left as you entered the pool area off the walkway.  I was often in the pool with a book.  We were in a 1 BR in AKL/Jambo house before VB.  Too bad I didn't see you there.  I looked for the chairs and umbrella but never saw them on the beach.


----------



## tinksadler

Going to Vero Beach April 2010.  Wondering which type of room is best?  Is ocean view worth the extra points?  Studio or Garden View?  Any help is appreciated!


----------



## deej696

We stay in an ocean view Inn room every summer, and we wouldnt dream of doing anything different.  Nothing beats sitting on the balcony with a book and drink listening to the ocean


----------



## disneymomjcs

Wilec said:


> Heading to our first visit to VB in the middle of our Disney trip. I have a question about Snorkel Ears. can anyone tell me on what days they run this program?



We're at Vero 8/24 - 8/27 and looking at the Play Pastimes your guide to daily activities from Sunday 8/23 - Saturday 8/29 It is only offered one time 1:30 p.m. on Tuesday.  Not sure if this changes week to week since this is our first visit.


----------



## tinksadler

I do agree that there is nothing better than a book and a cup of coffee on the balcony!!  Do you know if there are rooms that face the pool?  Thanks for your reply!


----------



## rockydek

Windjammer said:


> Rockydek:
> 
> I can't tell you if all the dedicated 2bdrms have the sleeper chair but in July the one we stayed in (1423) did.
> 
> Steve



Thanks Windjammer 

Can you tell me if the room you stayed in was in building 14.
If so...Did it have a pool or ocean view?
Can you tell  me a good request... if I want a room close to the pool and an ocean view. I am in a dedicated two bedroom.

Thanks


----------



## jetstream

We leave for WDW on Friday. We will be staying a few days before heading on over to VB. Can anyone tell me if the cast members pin trade or is it really an afterthought? We will be trading in the parks and I was wondering if we should save some trading for VB.

Thanks


----------



## Mom2BCCC

jetstream said:


> We leave for WDW on Friday. We will be staying a few days before heading on over to VB. Can anyone tell me if the cast members pin trade or is it really an afterthought? We will be trading in the parks and I was wondering if we should save some trading for VB.
> 
> Thanks



We were just at VB last week.  My 8 yo bought his first pins and did some trading.  He had a great time.  The CMS were outstanding.  So patient and nice.  Go to Shutters and ask the hostess to see Ana.  Apparently she is the pin guru of VB.


----------



## Mom2BCCC

rockydek said:


> Thanks Windjammer
> 
> Can you tell me if the room you stayed in was in building 14.
> If so...Did it have a pool or ocean view?
> Can you tell  me a good request... if I want a room close to the pool and an ocean view. I am in a dedicated two bedroom.
> 
> Thanks



We were also in building 14 in a dedicated 2BR. Room 1432 on the 2nd floor.  I had asked for a pool view.  Our room faced the pool, however there are so many trees that you could not see much.  We had a glimpse of the mini golf course and beyond that a bit of blue from the pool. You should probably ask for the third floor to get a better view.  Also, its my understanding that the dedicated 2 BRs do not have ocean views.  You'd have to have a lockoff for a chance at an ocean view.  I could be wrong about this, I just remember it from a prior question.


----------



## jetstream

Mom2BCCC said:


> We were just at VB last week.  My 8 yo bought his first pins and did some trading.  He had a great time.  The CMS were outstanding.  So patient and nice.  Go to Shutters and ask the hostess to see Ana.  Apparently she is the pin guru of VB.



Thanks for the information. My DD7 is looking forward to it.


----------



## circhead

Thank you all for the information on VB. 

Life has gotten a little ahead of us this year and my hubby and I are heading to VB for 5 days Sept. 8 - 13th. We've never been there but needed to unwind this year. (I lost my job and he took a 20% cut.) We got a great airfare and car rental ( less than $450 for both) I was a little nervous about it but after reading this thread it sounds like it's just what we need. Sitting on a beach and just enjoying nature. No pressure to get to a park or a dinner reservation, and it's a great way to stretch our limited resources and still have a little vacation.

Now I'm really excited and it's nice to have something to look forward to rather than waiting for the next shoe to hit us in the head. So thank you all for helping me find my center and regroup.


----------



## PammyK

circhead said:


> Thank you all for the information on VB.
> 
> Life has gotten a little ahead of us this year and my hubby and I are heading to VB for 5 days Sept. 8 - 13th. We've never been there but needed to unwind this year. (I lost my job and he took a 20% cut.) We got a great airfare and car rental ( less than $450 for both) I was a little nervous about it but after reading this thread it sounds like it's just what we need. Sitting on a beach and just enjoying nature. No pressure to get to a park or a dinner reservation, and it's a great way to stretch our limited resources and still have a little vacation.
> 
> Now I'm really excited and it's nice to have something to look forward to rather than waiting for the next shoe to hit us in the head. So thank you all for helping me find my center and regroup.


Hey...if you're looking for a really good place to eat that won't break the bank, head over to Squid Lips.  They have Early Bird specials until 5:30 most nights and Happy Hour from 5-6 every weeknight.  The also have the "Attitude Adjustment" hour from 6-7 with some killer drink specials (Margaritas, frozen daqueries and Long Islands for $2.99, and Cosmos, Martinis and some other stuff for $3.99).  Not fancy but excellent food and reasonable prices.


----------



## desmar9

Hi debaudrn!
Wow, we are neighbors - I work in Seekonk as well! My son may have hung out with your son during our stay, as he is 16 as well. His name is Chris. And, I did see a woman in the pool reading her book propped up against the ledge. I even pointed you out to my husband, saying what a great idea that was! Didn't realize it was you! We were there until the 25th and are at AKV now till Sunday. Then back home to reality! We loved Vero and will absolutely return!!


----------



## circhead

PammyK said:


> Hey...if you're looking for a really good place to eat that won't break the bank, head over to Squid Lips.  They have Early Bird specials until 5:30 most nights and Happy Hour from 5-6 every weeknight.  The also have the "Attitude Adjustment" hour from 6-7 with some killer drink specials (Margaritas, frozen daqueries and Long Islands for $2.99, and Cosmos, Martinis and some other stuff for $3.99).  Not fancy but excellent food and reasonable prices.



Pam,

Thanks for the tip.  We will try it out - as we are looking to stretch every dollar and wanted to do 1 or 2 restaurant meals on the cheap.


----------



## Anal Annie

I can't believe I actually took a vacation from the DIS too!!  We were at BCV for 7 nights then spent Sun-Wed at VB.   It was a great way to unwind from our endless days & nights at the World!!  I'd say 3 nights was just about the perfect amount of time for us - maybe 4.  DH & DS are not ready to give up any days of park time tho!!  

We had an OVIR on the 4th floor, overlooking the croquet lawn or whatever that's called.  Perfect spot.  HOOOGE room - I was S-O-O-O impressed with the size of this villa!!  WOW!!  Everything was in perfect order!!  It was a little short on drawer space (they really have room to put a regular size dresser in there).  It did not have a regular alarm clock which I missed.   It had one of those IHome things and the time was not right on it & we couldn't figure out how to reset it.  We were not in a hurry at all while we were there so I didn't attempt to use the alarm...well, we ALMOST did in order to try to catch the shuttle launch but then it got cancelled.  It also didn't illuminate at night which I missed.  The one thing we HATED were the beds... WAY too firm for us.  Neither of us slept much.  I ended up sleeping propped up on pillows the last night.  That helped a little.  But the beds killed my back.

We got there the day after Hurricane Bill passed by so there seemed to be a lot of seaweed washing in while we were there which was pretty gross.  LOL...one day I came out of the water with little itty bitty bits of shells & seawead hanging off of me!  It was gross.  I was covered!  The waves were breaking right on the shore so you had to be a little careful on the beach.  On Monday there were a TON of seashells but NONE on Tuesday.  Kinda weird.

We did not try Shutters at all.  I originally had a ressie for the Pirate dinner thing on Monday but decided to cancel it since I'd heard mixed reviews about the Pirate dinner.  I looked over the regular dinner menu but it seemed limited so we decided to just eat at some of the other local restaurants.  

OK, so we ate at Bella Napoli down in Vero on Sunday evening and it was FANTASTIC!  DS ordered the stuffed shells and DH and I both ordered their special of day which was Veal & Shrimp Marsala over pasta.  The portions were good sizes so between their awesome homemade Italian dressing on the house salad & hot rolls we had plenty leftover to bring back for lunch on Monday!  It was reasonably priced too (mid-teens for the pasta dishes and $21-23ish for the veal dishes).  

Monday evening we tried Squid Lips.  That was interesting.  It was good enough - not RAVE ABOUT good but OK good.  (Any place would have a hard time following up on that great meal we had at Bella Napoli tho!)  I had the crab & lobster cake, DS had grilled chicken & DH had a saute thing.

Tuesday evening we tried another place down in Vero called Bobby's.  It had been recommened by 2 diff. CM's as a place where the locals like to go.  I felt like I was stepping back into the late 70's or early 80's when we walked in.  It just seemed untouched or something.  Very laid back & casual.  They had deli style sandwiches, several diff. salads, a french dip (which DH tried) and some BIG Delmonico steaks to choose from.  I had a Taco Salad & DS had a ham & cheese hoagie and we shared the Potato Skins.  It was good.  Quaint sorta.  Still can't rave enough tho about Bella Napoli!

OH, finally, we really enjoyed getting in on the chair swap!  That was really nice to have those chairs & the umbrella available for the beach.  We DID go back & forth between the beach & the pool quite a bit.  It was nice to have the pool there for some fresh water...but the breeze was so nice down on the beach when it was hot!!  It is a real shame that the DIS has outlawed such swaps in the future.  Maria - thanks again for organizing it!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Hi Annie, I am one who did not care for Squid lips at all. We really found the beds great! I guess just a personal thing. I think Bill probably stirred those waters up. Last August the water was like glass. Glad you had a good time.




Anal Annie said:


> I can't believe I actually took a vacation from the DIS too!!  We were at BCV for 7 nights then spent Sun-Wed at VB.   It was a great way to unwind from our endless days & nights at the World!!  I'd say 3 nights was just about the perfect amount of time for us - maybe 4.  DH & DS are not ready to give up any days of park time tho!!
> 
> We had an OVIR on the 4th floor, overlooking the croquet lawn or whatever that's called.  Perfect spot.  HOOOGE room - I was S-O-O-O impressed with the size of this villa!!  WOW!!  Everything was in perfect order!!  It was a little short on drawer space (they really have room to put a regular size dresser in there).  It did not have a regular alarm clock which I missed.   It had one of those IHome things and the time was not right on it & we couldn't figure out how to reset it.  We were not in a hurry at all while we were there so I didn't attempt to use the alarm...well, we ALMOST did in order to try to catch the shuttle launch but then it got cancelled.  It also didn't illuminate at night which I missed.  The one thing we HATED were the beds... WAY too firm for us.  Neither of us slept much.  I ended up sleeping propped up on pillows the last night.  That helped a little.  But the beds killed my back.
> 
> We got there the day after Hurricane Bill passed by so there seemed to be a lot of seaweed washing in while we were there which was pretty gross.  LOL...one day I came out of the water with little itty bitty bits of shells & seawead hanging off of me!  It was gross.  I was covered!  The waves were breaking right on the shore so you had to be a little careful on the beach.  On Monday there were a TON of seashells but NONE on Tuesday.  Kinda weird.
> 
> We did not try Shutters at all.  I originally had a ressie for the Pirate dinner thing on Monday but decided to cancel it since I'd heard mixed reviews about the Pirate dinner.  I looked over the regular dinner menu but it seemed limited so we decided to just eat at some of the other local restaurants.
> 
> OK, so we ate at Bella Napoli down in Vero on Sunday evening and it was FANTASTIC!  DS ordered the stuffed shells and DH and I both ordered their special of day which was Veal & Shrimp Marsala over pasta.  The portions were good sizes so between their awesome homemade Italian dressing on the house salad & hot rolls we had plenty leftover to bring back for lunch on Monday!  It was reasonably priced too (mid-teens for the pasta dishes and $21-23ish for the veal dishes).
> 
> Monday evening we tried Squid Lips.  That was interesting.  It was good enough - not RAVE ABOUT good but OK good.  (Any place would have a hard time following up on that great meal we had at Bella Napoli tho!)  I had the crab & lobster cake, DS had grilled chicken & DH had a saute thing.
> 
> Tuesday evening we tried another place down in Vero called Bobby's.  It had been recommened by 2 diff. CM's as a place where the locals like to go.  I felt like I was stepping back into the late 70's or early 80's when we walked in.  It just seemed untouched or something.  Very laid back & casual.  They had deli style sandwiches, several diff. salads, a french dip (which DH tried) and some BIG Delmonico steaks to choose from.  I had a Taco Salad & DS had a ham & cheese hoagie and we shared the Potato Skins.  It was good.  Quaint sorta.  Still can't rave enough tho about Bella Napoli!
> 
> OH, finally, we really enjoyed getting in on the chair swap!  That was really nice to have those chairs & the umbrella available for the beach.  We DID go back & forth between the beach & the pool quite a bit.  It was nice to have the pool there for some fresh water...but the breeze was so nice down on the beach when it was hot!!  It is a real shame that the DIS has outlawed such swaps in the future.  Maria - thanks again for organizing it!!


----------



## photobob

BWV Dreamin said:


> Hi Annie, I am one who did not care for Squid lips at all. We really found the beds great! I guess just a personal thing. I think Bill probably stirred those waters up. Last August the water was like glass. Glad you had a good time.




The first time I ate at Squid Lips it was ok, I had an oyster po-boy. We ate there this June and I had the special which was all you can eat fried shrimp which was excellent. I guess it must just be in what you order.


----------



## DVCconvert

I understand that The Fresh Market has recently openned at new store in Vero. It's at 526 21st Street.  Anyone been there yet? Or anyone here who has shopped in one before care to offer any insights/opinions?
TIA!


----------



## rockydek

Mom2BCCC said:


> We were also in building 14 in a dedicated 2BR. Room 1432 on the 2nd floor.  I had asked for a pool view.  Our room faced the pool, however there are so many trees that you could not see much.  We had a glimpse of the mini golf course and beyond that a bit of blue from the pool. You should probably ask for the third floor to get a better view.  Also, its my understanding that the dedicated 2 BRs do not have ocean views.  You'd have to have a lockoff for a chance at an ocean view.  I could be wrong about this, I just remember it from a prior question.



Thank You for the info....I will request the 3rd floor overlooking the pool.
I can't wait....Our first time.


----------



## Windjammer

Rockydek:

I was in building 14.  I agree with Mom2BCCC, in building 14 the pool view for the dedicated two bedroom is better than the other side of the building (with a view towards the south).  Our view in 1423 was of the parking lot and a tree.

If you are not set on a dedicated two bedroom you can request a room on the ocean side of the building, which has one bedrooms connected to studios. It is unlikely you will have a good view of the ocean but that side of the building generally has an acceptable view.  Also, the one bedroom portion of the two bedroom does have a sleeper chair in the living room.

Steve


----------



## Mom2BCCC

Here is our Pool view from 1432: It was actually nice and very private feeling.






However if you looked to the left this is the view (its a corner room):






A few more photos from around the resort.











The waves were crazy one of the days.  I had to hang on to the kids.  We got battered around a little.


----------



## circhead

I have never been to Vero.  We are heading down next week

Can anyone tell me if the waves are similar to Jones Beach on Long Island or is the surf rougher?

Thanks.


----------



## Anal Annie

circhead said:


> I have never been to Vero.  We are heading down next week
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the waves are similar to Jones Beach on Long Island or is the surf rougher?
> 
> Thanks.



Don't know anything about Jones Beach but I can tell you that early last week they were shore breaking...had to be really quick to get out past them.   We are used to Ocean City or Bethany, DE beaches which have a more gradual slope.   We were there a day or two after Bill went by...one day there were a TON of shells...the next day none but LOTS of seaweed.   Don't know what is "normal" there.  DH rented a boogie board our first day there & had a hard time finding anything to ride since they were breaking so far in.   Seemed to depend on whether or not the tide was coming in or going out.


----------



## rockydek

Thanks for the info

Awesome pictures of the views from room 1432.

I will request 3rd floor or higher, pool view.... in building 14!


----------



## circhead

Anal Annie said:


> Don't know anything about Jones Beach but I can tell you that early last week they were shore breaking...had to be really quick to get out past them.   We are used to Ocean City or Bethany, DE beaches which have a more gradual slope.   We were there a day or two after Bill went by...one day there were a TON of shells...the next day none but LOTS of seaweed.   Don't know what is "normal" there.  DH rented a boogie board our first day there & had a hard time finding anything to ride since they were breaking so far in.   Seemed to depend on whether or not the tide was coming in or going out.



Thanks Annie - I think this answered my question.  Jones sounds more like the Ocean City Beaches - you can get some great waves but the slope is gradual.


----------



## DznyDreamz

Hi everyone!

I have some points that I need to use by the end of my UY of February so DH are going to take an adults only trip.

We are thinking of trying VB out for something different and still use up the points (they had been borrowed so can't be banked).  

I'm going to read back on this thread and see what I can find out!


----------



## backyardponder

Bumping so folks who are planning Spring trips to VB are aware of this thread.


----------



## islandtimect

We have a 1br the first 3 days of next VB trip and studio the last 2 cause on waitlist for 1br. Just saw the studio photo on DVC's website and there's a regular size door to a balcony?  Last time we stayed in ocean front inn rm with large sliding glass door and pretty view. I like having lots of light come into rm. Anyone have studio rm photos??


----------



## DisDaydreamer

circhead said:


> I have never been to Vero.  We are heading down next week
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the waves are similar to Jones Beach on Long Island or is the surf rougher?
> 
> Thanks.



I've never been to Jones Beach either, but I have found east coast wave action to be generally similar from Florida to Massachusetts.  Vero Beach has a pretty pronounced drop off that startles a lot of people who become concerned and scurry back up to safer sands.  Many don't realize if they had taken a few mores steps they would have gotten to higher sands out in the water.

As with anywhere the real determining factor is the weather and wind direction.  I've been at VB when there were NO waves for days.  And then in the same week exhaust myself trying to get past relentless breakers to where I can catch a ride in.

Have a great time.


----------



## kddlm

So, what are my chances????  Just got waitlisted for the first time.......please send some pixie dust.  We will be going over spring break, checking into OKW on 3/30-4/3, then moving over to Vero Beach on 4/3-4/6.  BUT.....Mon. night, 4/5 is waitlisted for Garden view Inn room.  Being it is the day after Easter, not sure how good my chances are........Anyone??  We experienced VB for the 1st time last year (same type of split stay) and LOVED IT!!  I'm a fan!


----------



## podsnel

Hi! I just got off the phone with the concierge at VB, I was booking tee times (at Sandridge- Dunes course one day and Lakes course the other) and asked about Indian River- which alot of you have recommended on here.  Just to update you, it is supposed to FINALLY reopen in mid-October.  Too late for us, but hopefully in time for some of you.

We are only there for the weekend, so are staying at the resort for the most part since we are looking to relax..... We're eating at Shutters one night and Sonya's the other, as well as going to the character breakfast on Sat morning.  Only 10 days to go!!!


----------



## vbarry

kddlm said:


> So, what are my chances????  Just got waitlisted for the first time.......please send some pixie dust.  We will be going over spring break, checking into OKW on 3/30-4/3, then moving over to Vero Beach on 4/3-4/6.  BUT.....Mon. night, 4/5 is waitlisted for Garden view Inn room.  Being it is the day after Easter, not sure how good my chances are........Anyone??  We experienced VB for the 1st time last year (same type of split stay) and LOVED IT!!  I'm a fan!



Good luck~ I am sure you will get it.  I am waitlisting the entire week before Easter (I have a backup ressie at HHI) so hoping we both get our dates but I am sure you will get yours way before mine will come through.


----------



## zalansky

I just booked our first stay at Vero which will be in April for 2 nights after we get off a 4 night cruise.  Booked an Ocean View Inn room and am very excited. This is a great thread. I've spent a ton of time reading through it today and getting ideas for dining. 

Should we request a room on a high floor? I saw something about an open balcony? We'd love that! What floor should I ask for?


----------



## circhead

We just returned on Monday - loved it. Vero has a new fan.  This was the most relaxing vacation I've been on - even beat the cruises we've done. 

We are already talking about trying to get a beach cottage and bringing some friends in a year ot two. We also talked about adding a few days at Vero after WDW to unwind from the parks. Putting our feet up and listening to the ocean what could be better.

I'm in love.

I would also like to thank everyone on this thread for all the information that was posted it made the planning so easy.


----------



## deej696

podsnel said:


> Hi! I just got off the phone with the concierge at VB, I was booking tee times (at Sandridge- Dunes course one day and Lakes course the other) and asked about Indian River- which alot of you have recommended on here.  Just to update you, it is supposed to FINALLY reopen in mid-October.  Too late for us, but hopefully in time for some of you.
> 
> We are only there for the weekend, so are staying at the resort for the most part since we are looking to relax..... We're eating at Shutters one night and Sonya's the other, as well as going to the character breakfast on Sat morning.  Only 10 days to go!!!



Thanks for the update.  I was going to take my sticks on our trip a few weeks back cause I had heard good things about I.R. from a friend, and was kinda bummed when I saw they were under renovation.  We will be back next summer as usual, so I'll be looking forward to getting a round in....


----------



## gouodux

This may be last minute, but we will be staying in one of the 3bd cottages in about 10 days.  We are sooo excited.  Does anyone know if there is a "preferred" cottage that we should ask for?


----------



## wdwiala

At Vero right now sitting next to my very sunburned husband! I told him that he was looking a little red and that he should get under the umbrella. He said he would be just fine........ not!

We bought a metal basket/net with a long handle to catch and pick up large seashells with. The lady at Walmart called it a "Florida Basket". I would call it a sand scoop. We did see another couple on the beach with one today.

We leave Monday morning (Sept. 28th) if anyone would like to have and use it after we go. Otherwise, we will have to leave it for the trash. We also have 2 pool noodles if someone wants them. Just PM me over the next couple of days if you are interested.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

wdwiala said:


> At Vero right now sitting next to my very sunburned husband! I told him that he was looking a little red and that he should get under the umbrella. He said he would be just fine........ not!
> 
> We bought a metal basket/net with a long handle to catch and pick up large seashells with. The lady at Walmart called it a "Florida Basket". I would call it a sand scoop. We did see another couple on the beach with one today.
> 
> We leave Monday morning (Sept. 28th) if anyone would like to have and use it after we go. Otherwise, we will have to leave it for the trash. We also have 2 pool noodles if someone wants them. Just PM me over the next couple of days if you are interested.



I would love to use it! I am coming down on October 11. Can you label it with my name and keep it with the chair swap stuff? PM me and I will tell you how to go about that! Thanks!!!


----------



## wdwiala

Pm'd you



BWV Dreamin said:


> I would love to use it! I am coming down on October 11. Can you label it with my name and keep it with the chair swap stuff? PM me and I will tell you how to go about that! Thanks!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

gouodux said:


> This may be last minute, but we will be staying in one of the 3bd cottages in about 10 days.  We are sooo excited.  Does anyone know if there is a "preferred" cottage that we should ask for?




http://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/VeroBeachMap.pdf

I think it pretty much depends on how close to the main Inn you'd want to be ?  Otherwise I think they're all pretty much the same.  The closest will be 1250 and 1450.  1575 seemed the furthest out and 1150 seemed the most quiet back there tucked in the corner.  If anyone else can think of any pros or cons to choosing any of these, maybe they can add something. Have an awesome time---don't think you'd be disappointed in any of these !

*The Hatchling Cottage # 1150:*





*Forgot name (#1450) :*






*The Loggerhead Cottage # 1250 : *






*The Hawksbill Cottage # 1550 : *







*The Green Turtle Cottage # 1475 :*






*The Olive Ridley Cottage # 1575 :*







Maria


----------



## photobob

Bump!


----------



## funhouse8

circhead said:


> I have never been to Vero.  We are heading down next week
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the waves are similar to Jones Beach on Long Island or is the surf rougher?
> 
> Thanks.



Jones Beach is a lot rougher then when we were at Vero last summer.


----------



## nappingbeauty

Maria, what lovely photos!


----------



## floridafam

For anyone visting Vero you must go to Frosting cupcakes on Cardinal drive in Vero.  Their cupcakes are wonderful and it's a cute little place to go to when you are in Vero shopping or eating or just getting away from the resort for a while.

www.eatfrostingcupcakes.com

We live in Sebastian and heard about this place and we are hooked.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

floridafam said:


> For anyone visting Vero you must go to Frosting cupcakes on Cardinal drive in Vero. Their cupcakes are wonderful and it's a cute little place to go to when you are in Vero shopping or eating or just getting away from the resort for a while.
> 
> www.eatfrostingcupcakes.com
> 
> We live in Sebastian and heard about this place and we are hooked.


 Hi Floridafam....nice to hear from a local!! I'll be down on Oct. 11, so I'll try and check it out!! Ok, give us a good tip for a restaraunt....nothing better than to hear it from the ones who live there!!!


----------



## jimmyc0000

Hi all,
We want to go to Vero Beach from spending some time at WDW, but have a few questions.
1) The resort is a vacation club resort can we just make reservations or do you have to buy points from someone ?
2) If you have to buy points how would you go about this and what is a fair price ?
3) If you can make reservations are there any discounts to look for ?
4) Can we book directly at the hotel, WDW reservations or go thru a 3rd party ? 
were really excited to go so any info would be great.
Thanks,
jimmy and Allie


----------



## Snurk71

jimmyc0000 said:


> Hi all,
> We want to go to Vero Beach from spending some time at WDW, but have a few questions.
> 1) The resort is a vacation club resort can we just make reservations or do you have to buy points from someone ?
> 2) If you have to buy points how would you go about this and what is a fair price ?
> 3) If you can make reservations are there any discounts to look for ?
> 4) Can we book directly at the hotel, WDW reservations or go thru a 3rd party ?
> were really excited to go so any info would be great.
> Thanks,
> jimmy and Allie



We had our first stay at Vero last Nov when we weren't DVC, so I can answer a few of these.

1) You can just make a regular hotel reservation
2) Whole separate issue.  I would just do a regular reservation for my first time, especially if you can get a decent rate.
3) We just got lucky with a decent rate - can't remember if it was through CRO or Expedia (might have been Expedia).
4) CRO or 3rd party is fine - whichever you can get a better rate from.

As I said, we had never stayed at a DVC resort before Vero (still our only stay at a DVC resort - until BLT in 2 weeks).  We really liked it there - very calm and we were spoiled with the 1BR villa conveniences.


----------



## roysbrew

BWV Dreamin  we are headed down on the night of the 14th.  I noticed you leave on the 16th.  If you have any things you are throwing out, noodles, etc.  we'd love to have them.  We've got 4 kids age 7 and 17 months.  (2 sets of twins)  The less we have to bring or buy would be great.  I will pay it forward when we leave if anyone is headed down.

We are there from the 14th - 20th.

I'd love a restaurant tip from a local as well.  Also has any one  ever tried Abbott's frozen custard in Vero Beach?  What are other good bakeries and ice cream places besides Carvel?

I also posted a long while back with no replies about using the babysitting service at the hotel.  It's our 15 year anniversary and we'd love to go out once by ourselves (maybe to Oriente since there have been such good reviews) Any thoughts?

Finally we're in a 1 bdrm and not as concerned about the view as being close to the pool and restaurants.  Based on what I've read I was going to request building 14 ?  Does that sound good?  What Floor?  and should I add North side is that closest to the pool?  Is it noisy close to the pool?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

roysbrew said:


> Finally we're in a 1 bdrm and not as concerned about the view as being close to the pool and restaurants.  Based on what I've read I was going to request building 14 ?  Does that sound good?  What Floor?  and should I add North side is that closest to the pool?  Is it noisy close to the pool?



Building 14 is right next to the pool.  Preferably on the north leg.  The building has elevators so what floor doesn't really make much difference.  It is noisier in this location, but the guards leave at 8pm and so does most of the noise.

Here is a diagram (by Lisareniff) that shows the layout of the villa building.  They are "U" shaped and the bottom of the U faces the ocean.  Blue units are dedicated 2bdrm, purple are studios, and pink are 1 bdrm units.






Have a great time.


Hi friends... Been away for a while


----------



## vbarry

Here is hoping my waitlist comes through for Vero over Spring Break.   This place looks beautiful!


----------



## backyardponder

vbarry said:


> Here is hoping my waitlist comes through for Vero over Spring Break.   This place looks beautiful!


----------



## dort

Hi friends... Been away for a while  [/quote]

Hi Rob!!
Heading down to VB again  on the 18th - a little B'day present for me and one last shot of warm weather before the nasty stuff sets in up here.
Any tips for me .


----------



## dort

Hi friends... Been away for a while  [/quote]

Hi Rob!!
Heading down to VB again  on the 18th - a little B'day present for me and one last shot of warm weather before the nasty stuff sets in up here.
Any tips for me .


----------



## roysbrew

Thanks DisDaydreamer  I'll be sure to ask for building 14 North side.  Surely the pool can't be any louder than my kids.  

I'll trade more noise for less walking any day!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dort said:


> Hi friends... Been away for a while



Hi Rob!!
Heading down to VB again  on the 18th - a little B'day present for me and one last shot of warm weather before the nasty stuff sets in up here.
Any tips for me .[/QUOTE]

Hey Deb!

Good for you!  No tips... just wondering about the jar they used to have in the lobby the people sign a shell and put in it.  We didn't see it the last time we were there and I'm wondering if they brought it back.

We're doing a Grand Gathering at WL first week of November.  MB worked hard to work this out.  Not our idea, but hopefully it will work out ok.  Things have already been crazy.  Probably 16 or so family members + MIL who wanted to make this trip with family before she kicks the bucket.

Have a great time.  What a great time to go....  Perfect.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DisDaydreamer said:


> ...
> Hi friends... Been away for a while



Hi back to you!  You've been on my mind, glad I opened this thread!!!

Have to try the cupcake place floridafam talked about.

BWV Dreamin, roysbrew, I hope you both have great VB vacations!!!! We have one coming up in June!!!!!

Bobbi


----------



## wdwiala

We were there last week and the glass jars were there on a side table near the store.


----------



## dis2cruise

thinking of booking on our 7th month (keeping our fingers crossed) anyway what southwest airport would be better for us if we do get vero beach?


----------



## roysbrew

Does anyone know how trash and towel and cleaning service works when you combine points and cash?  We are staying 2 nights on points then 2 nights with cash then 2 nights with points again?


----------



## backyardponder

dis2cruise said:


> thinking of booking on our 7th month (keeping our fingers crossed) anyway what southwest airport would be better for us if we do get vero beach?



West Palm Beach is the closest, 84 miles.  Unfortunately there are very limited non-stops there on SW.  

Orlando is 95 miles.  Ft Lauderdale is 130 miles.  Tampa 155 miles.


----------



## dis2cruise

backyardponder said:


> West Palm Beach is the closest, 84 miles.  Unfortunately there are very limited non-stops there on SW.
> 
> Orlando is 95 miles.  Ft Lauderdale is 130 miles.  Tampa 155 miles.



thanks


----------



## floridafam

I really can't think of any restaurants to recommend in the area.  There isnt any good pizza down here, IMO.  We like Woody's for BBQ.  Everything else is so-so.  I used to recommend Captain Hiram's but they have had a ton of health violations.

Panera is opening a new location soon right next to their current location in Vero.  I like the bakery selection at Fresh Market in the Miracle Mile Plaza (near Panera.)


----------



## 2infinityandbeyond

dis2cruise said:


> thinking of booking on our 7th month (keeping our fingers crossed) anyway what southwest airport would be better for us if we do get vero beach?




Check the SWA schedule from your airport to MCO, FLL and PBI (though FLL is a lot further away than MCO and PBI).  My guess is that MCO is the most convenient if you are flying SWA.  

We've been to VB twice and have flown into MCO because there are a lot more non-stop flights compared with the other options.


----------



## backyardponder

Looking at SWA's web site, the only non-stop service to West Palm Beach is from Tampa, Baltimore, Philadelphia, and Long Island (Islip).


----------



## hunter128

We are going to VB the second week of November.  Is it still the no-see-um season? Or are they there all year round?

Also, does anyone have a recent copy of the activity sheet they can post?

Thanks!


----------



## roysbrew

I'm no sure about the no see ums.

We are headed down there next week.  I'll try to figure out how to post our activity sheets when I return.


----------



## hunter128

roysbrew said:


> I'm no sure about the no see ums.
> 
> We are headed down there next week.  I'll try to figure out how to post our activity sheets when I return.



Thanks!  Let me know how bad the bugs are!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

roysbrew said:


> I'm no sure about the no see ums.
> 
> We are headed down there next week. I'll try to figure out how to post our activity sheets when I return.


 I'm going down next week too!!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Have fun all your VB lovers who are leaving soon !  I'm jealous !

I'm in Tallahassee right now visiting my dd for Parents Weekend at FSU.  But I wanted to give u all a head's up that this 2009 thread will most likely be closed the end of this month and my good pal Rob (DisneyDayDreamer) will be taking over the 2010 thread !  Rob and I had a chat over it.  I tried to do my best to lead the 2009 thread and had fun doing it.  But I just know Rob is going to do an awesome job with the taking the reigns of the 2010 thread.  He is very knowledgable about VB and the general area and has a passion for it as well.  So...just keep an eye out beginning in Nov for a new thread to start and we will link the 2009 thread to the new 2010 thread.  I'll have to give Chuck a head's up on this.  

Thanks everyone for all your support and enthusiastic participations in our VB Adoration chats !  You guys are great 
Maria


----------



## dort

MiaSRN62 said:


> Have fun all your VB lovers who are leaving soon !  I'm jealous !
> 
> I'm in Tallahassee right now visiting my dd for Parents Weekend at FSU.  But I wanted to give u all a head's up that this 2009 thread will most likely be closed the end of this month and my good pal Rob (DisneyDayDreamer) will be taking over the 2010 thread !  Rob and I had a chat over it.  I tried to do my best to lead the 2009 thread and had fun doing it.  But I just know Rob is going to do an awesome job with the taking the reigns of the 2010 thread.  He is very knowledgable about VB and the general area and has a passion for it as well.  So...just keep an eye out beginning in Nov for a new thread to start and we will link the 2009 thread to the new 2010 thread.  I'll have to give Chuck a head's up on this.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your support and enthusiastic participations in our VB Adoration chats !  You guys are great
> Maria




Maria, you did a great job with the thread, a lot of hard work and time went into it as well as the chair swap THANK YOU

I know Rob will do a great job.  

I'm heading down on the 18th  can't wait.


----------



## DVCconvert

Maria, THANK YOU so much for all your efforts!! You've done a wonderful job!!!....I have to ask thou, isn't the end of Oct a tad early to shut down the 09 thread??  Rob is entirely able to do a great job and I for one look forward to his increased participation!!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dort said:


> Maria, you did a great job with the thread, a lot of hard work and time went into it as well as the chair swap THANK YOU
> 
> I know Rob will do a great job.
> 
> I'm heading down on the 18th  can't wait.



Maria did a fantastic job... I knew she was the right person to turn it over to for 2009.  I'm going to try some new things with displaying information.  Caskbill introduced me to this technique about a year ago.  I hope it will make the thread shorter and easier to review information and photos.

I am just now acquiring information, data and charts from this thread to piece together the new, but I need help....

Much of the info needs to be updated... costs, events, resort technology, etc.  PLEASE review the FAQs and other information for accuracy and for being current information.  Also, any unanswered questions.

PM me your updates or post it here.  I'll make sure everyone who has input is recognized for helping... kind of like a credits scroll. 

Also, I want to have a "Favorite Photo" section,  so post your single favorite VB photo here and I will put them together on the new thread.  It doesn't matter if it is scenery or family.... Your single favorite.

Another idea... give me you your ONE best helpful tip about VB and I will put them together for viewing.

How about your ONE best memory?

Give me any ideas you have that might make a new thread special or better.  Anything!

Tell me something I don't know about VB and I'll put them together.

We're going to make this the BEST thread on the DVC boards.

Thanks, Rob


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Thanks Maria and Welcome Rob! I'm going down next week. PM me any special requests!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thank you, Maria and Rob!!!  

Have a great time BWV Dreamin!!!

Bobbi


----------



## BWV Dreamin

bobbiwoz said:


> Thank you, Maria and Rob!!!
> 
> Have a great time BWV Dreamin!!!
> 
> Bobbi


Will do! I plan on visiting McKee Botanical Gardens. I will post pics and a TR when I get back!!


----------



## roysbrew

Thank you Maria, this thread really helped me plan my trip.

Rob thanks for contuning it next year.

We are headed down next week I'll try to get some undated prices and activity sheets.


----------



## backyardponder

Let me add my thanks to Maria.  It's been a fun thread and the one I watch the most.  Thanks for picking this up Rob.

Looks like our next trip to VB won't be until early 2012   We are using a ton of points next summer for a 10 night, 2BR and 2 studios at BWV family trip .  Really looking forward to it.

John


----------



## photobob

Let me add my Thank You! to Maria. We had our first real stay at VB this year as well as sent my son and his DW on their honeymoon to VB. The chair swap was great wish we could do it again! My wife has fallen in love with Vero and I may have to drag her back to WDW, but drag her I will! We plan to go to Vero again this June! I'm sure Rob will take the ball and run and look for to putting my two cents worth in as well.

Bob

and I may throw in a Vero photo or two!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Here ya go! From my last years trip report http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1915814&highlight=Vero+Beach&page=4


----------



## JoEllen

We're driving to VB on the 22nd after 4 days at AKV. ARe the directions to VB on the reservation confirmation good enough to find the resort? They seem pretty sparse in detail. 
IF anyone has good directions please share!

JoEllen


----------



## 2infinityandbeyond

JoEllen said:


> We're driving to VB on the 22nd after 4 days at AKV. ARe the directions to VB on the reservation confirmation good enough to find the resort? They seem pretty sparse in detail.
> IF anyone has good directions please share!
> JoEllen



The directions are accurate.  If you want something with a little more detail, use Mapquest or Google maps.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

JoEllen said:


> We're driving to VB on the 22nd after 4 days at AKV. ARe the directions to VB on the reservation confirmation good enough to find the resort? They seem pretty sparse in detail.
> IF anyone has good directions please share!
> 
> JoEllen



I would take 528 east and do one of following 

If you are comfortable with driving high speed on the a major highway then take 95 south.  This will get you there in about 2:20.

If you prefer a slower pace and some scenic views take A1A south.  This will get you there in about 2:40.

Just go to Google and type the words "from disneyworld to disney vero beach" and then click on the word "maps" in the upper left side it will give you the step by step directions.  You can click and drag the highlighted route on the map to change the route.

Have a great trip


----------



## DisDaydreamer

photobob said:


> Let me add my Thank You! to Maria. We had our first real stay at VB this year as well as sent my son and his DW on their honeymoon to VB. The chair swap was great wish we could do it again! My wife has fallen in love with Vero and I may have to drag her back to WDW, but drag her I will! We plan to go to Vero again this June! I'm sure Rob will take the ball and run and look for to putting my two cents worth in as well.
> 
> Bob
> 
> and I may throw in a Vero photo or two!



Awsome!  I can just sit and stare at that first one


----------



## backyardponder

DisDaydreamer said:


> I would take 528 east and do one of following
> 
> If you are comfortable with driving high speed on the a major highway then take 95 south.  This will get you there in about 2:20.
> 
> If you prefer a slower pace and some scenic views take A1A south.  This will get you there in about 2:40.
> 
> Just go to Google and type the words "from disneyworld to disney vero beach" and then click on the word "maps" in the upper left side it will give you the step by step directions.  You can click and drag the highlighted route on the map to change the route.
> 
> Have a great trip



In March I took the A1A route south on a Saturday morning.  I was constantly stuck behind slow moving motor homes and folks pulling trailers.  I'd take A1A again...just not on the weekend!


----------



## JoEllen

Thanks Rob for your info. I printed out a nice Google map with directions which makes me feel alot more comfortable for a "Left Coaster" to find my way around!


----------



## disney1474

We were able to get 3 nights in a OVIR April 30 - May 3rd and than 4 nights at our home resort AKV.  We can't wait for Vero....It will be our first time!!!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

disney1474 said:


> We were able to get 3 nights in a OVIR April 30 - May 3rd and than 4 nights at our home resort AKV.  We can't wait for Vero....It will be our first time!!!!



First time... OVIR... bliss...  

Be sure to ask for an ocean facing room when you get there.

Have a great time


----------



## DisDaydreamer

photobob said:


>



Hey, what is that on the back of the lounge chairs?  Is that the focus or light sensor laser from your camera?


----------



## photobob

DisDaydreamer said:


> Hey, what is that on the back of the lounge chairs?  Is that the focus or light sensor laser from your camera?



It's not from the camera. Guess we'll just have to go back to Vero and investigate! I'm guessing that it is from the lights on the walkway behind the pool shining through the slats in the fence?


----------



## kritter

Anyone doing a chair swap for 2010 yet??TIA!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

kritter said:


> Anyone doing a chair swap for 2010 yet??TIA!!



I'm not sure, but I don't think VB is allowing another chair swap... Mia?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

photobob said:


> It's not from the camera. Guess we'll just have to go back to Vero and investigate! I'm guessing that it is from the lights on the walkway behind the pool shining through the slats in the fence?



I don't know... the image is showing a crossing pattern resulting in diamond shapes.  I can't think of anything at VB that would project a red image and result in that criss-cross pattern...   I think you must go back and figure this out.


----------



## disney1474

DisDaydreamer said:


> First time... OVIR... bliss...
> 
> Be sure to ask for an ocean facing room when you get there.
> 
> Have a great time



Are not all OVIR facing the ocean


----------



## DVCconvert

disney1474 said:


> Are not all OVIR facing the ocean



Yes...and sort-of.
While from all OVIR balconies you can see the sea, due to the layout of the structure, from some rooms you might have to work abit to see the sea....see? 

The best OVIR's are a "direct ocean facing room" and are located in such a way that as you sit on the balcony, the ocean fills your field of vision.

HTH


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks everyone for the kind words.....appreciate it very much.  





> *DVCconvert* asks : I have to ask thou, isn't the end of Oct a tad early to shut down the 09 thread??



Well...Rob will take over the beginning of Nov.  I think there are only 2 more people vacationing at VB (on this thread) during that month.  And I think by Nov-Jan...people are starting to make plans for 2010. So I think we figured it would be a good transition time ?  We will link the 2009 thread for sure.  

And as for the chair swap....Rob, the contact person at VB is Nicole.  We can always run it by her ?  If they considered this year's swap went smoothly, then maybe they'd consider another one ?  The only issue is we will not be able to conduct here on the DISboards.   Chuck informed us of the new rules about swap involving money.   So it would all have to be done through PM's or private emails ?  I think that makes it a little more difficult though still doable ?   

Rob's ideas for the new thread sound very cool....looking forward to it.  

Ok....gettin' ready for the FSU vs GA Tech game tonight in Tallahassee !  My first official game in Doak Stadium 


Maria


----------



## princessesrule4

Thank you Maria for doing such a great job with 2009 thread!

I just made my OVIR Spring Break ressie today for April 2010 and we can't wait!!


----------



## photobob

DisDaydreamer said:


> I don't know... the image is showing a crossing pattern resulting in diamond shapes.  I can't think of anything at VB that would project a red image and result in that criss-cross pattern...   I think you must go back and figure this out.




I think it could be from these type of lights coming from two different angles with the chairs angled a bit as well. With the sky probably pushing the white balance more towards daylight balanced would make the deep yellow light go more red. My best guess, but probably more than anyone would care to read about!


----------



## floridafam

hunter128 asked about noseeums.

They are TERRIBLE right now.  My arms and legs are covered in bites.  I was outside the other night for a total of ten minutes.

The bites are worse than fire ant bites.  They are painful and they itch for days.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cbjl

We're leaving Sat and have reservations for an ocean view inn room for 2 nights before heading up to BCV.  

I'm a little worried about the noseeums now, though.  One of my DDs has fairly severe eczema, so she doesn't do very well with bug sprays (can trigger a flare-up), but itchy bug bites would also be pretty bad news for her compared to someone with healthy skin.

If we stay inside at dawn and dusk, would noseeums still be a problem?  (Are they out during the day?)

I've heard that they can fit through window screens - are they also a problem inside the Inn?


----------



## floridafam

You should be fine if you stay in at dawn and dusk.  We also usually aren't bothered if we are in water.

Don't worry.  They are not out during the day.  Enjoy the sunshine.  We have never had a problem with them inside the inn.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I am at Vero Beach right now. It is HOT, HOT, HOT! Sun and Mon there was a great breeze, and did not have any no-see-ums. Today we did! I use Avon's bug spray with Picardin and it works great!


----------



## Anal Annie

BWV Dreamin said:


> I am at Vero Beach right now. It is HOT, HOT, HOT! Sun and Mon there was a great breeze, and did not have any no-see-ums. Today we did! I use Avon's bug spray with Picardin and it works great!



Ahhhhh!!   Enjoy it while you can!!  You'll be coming home to winter!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words.....appreciate it very much.
> 
> Well...Rob will take over the beginning of Nov.  I think there are only 2 more people vacationing at VB (on this thread) during that month.  And I think by Nov-Jan...people are starting to make plans for 2010. So I think we figured it would be a good transition time ?  We will link the 2009 thread for sure.
> 
> And as for the chair swap....Rob, the contact person at VB is Nicole.  We can always run it by her ?  If they considered this year's swap went smoothly, then maybe they'd consider another one ?  The only issue is we will not be able to conduct here on the DISboards.   Chuck informed us of the new rules about swap involving money.   So it would all have to be done through PM's or private emails ?  I think that makes it a little more difficult though still doable ?
> Maria



If memory serves me I turned the thread over to Maria about the same time last year.  As she said the 2009 stays are coming to an end and 2010 planning is in full swing.

One thing I want to make clear....  I know starbox spent MANY hours doing the chair swap the first year and I offered to take over the thread in 2008 if she was planning to do the swap again in 2008, which she did.  I offered the thread to Maria for 2009 and was floored  when she chose to also do a chair swap.  All went well and Maria is deserving of 

I will NOT be adventuring into chair swap territory.  Nope, not me, no way, not happening.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

BWV Dreamin said:


> I am at Vero Beach right now. It is HOT, HOT, HOT! Sun and Mon there was a great breeze, and did not have any no-see-ums. Today we did! I use Avon's bug spray with Picardin and it works great!



Picaridin seems to be the key.  Cutter Advanced also has it.  Have a great rest of your stay Hope.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Anal Annie said:


> Ahhhhh!!   Enjoy it while you can!!  You'll be coming home to winter!!



Hope, I don't know if you've been tracking the weather up here, but we're going to have highs in the 40's the next couple days.  As Annie said... Enjoy!


----------



## DVCconvert

Good Golly!
I've gotto be down at DVB in a couple weeks! I hope the nice higher than seasonal temps continue!!!!


----------



## starbox

Just checking in to say a HUGE THANK YOU to you guys for taking over the thread and keeping it alive and active.  I think we just may have the longest running continually updated thread/community on DVC Disboards!

I truly did not imagine that it would become such a "family reunion" feeling place when I started it 3 (4?) years ago.  

I still love this thread - love hearing about everyone's trips. God willing and the creek don't rise (probably should not be saying that in Georgia- but, oh well....) our family will be in Vero for all of June.  Would love to meet up with some of you that I've not had a chance to meet.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I will NOT be adventuring into chair swap territory. Nope, not me, no way, not happening.


Can't say I blame ya Rob.  It is a big undertaking.  Keeping lists....accounts of money....communications with the resort......clear and concise swap lists.  It's alot.  Just because Rob is understandably opting not to take on this task, I suppose doesn't mean anyone else who is inspired to do so couldn't ?   The big difference this year though is everything would have to be done off the DIS.   I feel that makes it even more difficult.  If one has to email people privately, it just takes alot more time and one needs to be alot more organized.   

And "thank you" starbox for starting the VB thread......great move on your part 


Maria


----------



## DisDaydreamer

starbox said:


> God willing and the creek don't rise (probably should not be saying that in Georgia- but, oh well....)



Ironic isn't it?  Wasn't it two years ago you were dealing with a record setting drought?

Hope things just stabilize for you all for a while.


----------



## starbox

DisDaydreamer said:


> Ironic isn't it?  Wasn't it two years ago you were dealing with a record setting drought?
> 
> Hope things just stabilize for you all for a while.



Clearly, we've managed to royally mess up our Georgia ecosystem - or made the rain gods veeeerrrrrry angry. 

   I really miss the sun.  I assume there is still a sun out there somewhere shining???

Moving to Vero looks better every single dark and dreary cold and rainy day.


----------



## bluenosemickey

just bumping for my own use


----------



## debaudrn

Does anyone have a direct phone number for VB Resort front desk?
I'm also looking for rack rates for the beach cottage for August 2010.
I had a brachure from the resort with those rates and I can't find it!
Thanks


----------



## DVCconvert

> does anyone have a direct phone number for vb resort front desk?



(772) 234-2000

hth


----------



## RatherBeGolfing

Hello all.    So glad I found this thread.   I have spent a good chunk of my day at "work" reading it!!!    I have a ressie at VB in an OVIR with requests of upper floor and ocean facing for next Feb 16, 17 and 18.   My DD is visiting a couple of colleges in Ft. Lauderdale and Coral Gables, so I thought we'd combine that with a few days at the beach.   Very glad I learned about the Inn room option here.   We've been spoiling ourselves with 1BR units for awhile, but to be honest we all really prefer sleeping in beds!! 
Thanks to all for your knowledge, advice and friendship.
Larry


----------



## podsnel

Hang in there, Starbox- we had a FLOOD of rain in June, thought the sun would never shine again- and then the BEST July, the weather was amazing- hopefully that will happen for YOU!

Here's a couple pics to cheer up your gloomy day-


----------



## Mouse511

Checking in tomorrow....whoo hoo


----------



## starbox

podsnel said:


> Hang in there, Starbox- we had a FLOOD of rain in June, thought the sun would never shine again- and then the BEST July, the weather was amazing- hopefully that will happen for YOU!
> 
> Here's a couple pics to cheer up your gloomy day-



Sigh.  Soooo lovely.  

Still have not seen the sun her in what is supposedly known as "the south" and we have a predicted high in the low 50's for all 5 days of the 5 day forecast.  The ground is like a squishy sponge.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

starbox said:


> Sigh.  Soooo lovely.
> 
> Still have not seen the sun her in what is supposedly known as "the south" and we have a predicted high in the low 50's for all 5 days of the 5 day forecast.  The ground is like a squishy sponge.



Hang in there.... baby!


----------



## floridafam

It's a bit chilly here today.


----------



## pnyltwk

floridafam said:


> It's a bit chilly here today.



Considering the hot summer that we have had this year, I am looking forward to some cooler weather.  Completed on line check-in for our upcoming VB stay this morning.  Eager to check out the resort and the area.  We are staying at VB for a few days before our DCL trip begins.


----------



## MiaSRN62

starbox said:


> Sigh.  Soooo lovely.
> 
> Still have not seen the sun her in what is supposedly known as "the south" and we have a predicted high in the low 50's for all 5 days of the 5 day forecast.  The ground is like a squishy sponge.



It is rough...and depressing...haven't seen too much of the sun here either all week.  LOTS of rain, clouds, wind, and COLD.  Never got higher than 41 today (or predicted tommorrow).  And wind chills are making it feel like 33-35.  I've been wearing winter wear for days now.   Vero Beach sounds like heaven right now !!!   Want so badly to escape this awful Noreaster we're stuck in.  Was going to go up to Penn State for homecoming---but they got close to 10 inches of snow   Just UGGHH...so starbox...we're here for ya.  Lots of us feel and share in your pain....and dream of VB.  


My dd at FSU said Tallahassee never got over 57 today and she said she's freezing. That sounds downright balmy to me right now !  

Maria


----------



## Donald's Main Squeez

Thanks so much for all of the information.  We are heading to VB for the first time this Thanksgiving and all of this information helps out so much.  Looking forward to seeing this resort for myself. I just hope it is warm enough to get in the water!


----------



## hunter128

Does anyone have a recent one they can post?  We arrive in one week!


----------



## HsvTeacher

I just had to post this because I'm so excited. We're going back to Vero Beach!!! 

In May, my DH and I ended our WDW trip with three nights at VB. He has family that lives there, so we thought we would kill two birds with one stone. But, we ended up falling in love with the resort!

We had a March 2010 trip scheduled for AKV, our home resort, but after living through Spring Break last year, I really wanted to postpone our trip. We decided to cancel it altogether and book a May/June AKV/VB trip. I was able to get an OVIR, and we are thrilled! What a way to begin our summer break!

Now the countdown begins....


----------



## rigsby25

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words.....appreciate it very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...Rob will take over the beginning of Nov.  I think there are only 2 more people vacationing at VB (on this thread) during that month.  And I think by Nov-Jan...people are starting to make plans for 2010. So I think we figured it would be a good transition time ?  We will link the 2009 thread for sure.
> 
> And as for the chair swap....Rob, the contact person at VB is Nicole.  We can always run it by her ?  If they considered this year's swap went smoothly, then maybe they'd consider another one ?  The only issue is we will not be able to conduct here on the DISboards.   Chuck informed us of the new rules about swap involving money.   So it would all have to be done through PM's or private emails ?  I think that makes it a little more difficult though still doable ?
> 
> Rob's ideas for the new thread sound very cool....looking forward to it.
> 
> Ok....gettin' ready for the FSU vs GA Tech game tonight in Tallahassee !  My first official game in Doak Stadium
> 
> 
> Maria



We will be there in February and would for once like to get in on the swap!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We will be there in February and would for once like to get in on the swap!



rigsby25....I'll be honest.  Don't believe Rob is gonna attempt the swap.  It was difficult when we could organize it through the DIS.  That option taken away, it's just too complicated and I don't think many would want to take that on---going totally all through private emails.  Just too complicated.   It's a shame...but just don't see it happening this year. 


Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

HsvTeacher said:


> I just had to post this because I'm so excited. We're going back to Vero Beach!!!
> 
> In May, my DH and I ended our WDW trip with three nights at VB. He has family that lives there, so we thought we would kill two birds with one stone. But, we ended up falling in love with the resort!
> 
> We had a March 2010 trip scheduled for AKV, our home resort, but after living through Spring Break last year, I really wanted to postpone our trip. We decided to cancel it altogether and book a May/June AKV/VB trip. I was able to get an OVIR, and we are thrilled! What a way to begin our summer break!
> 
> Now the countdown begins....



Sounds like an awesome spring break HsvTeacher !  I agree....if given the choice of going during spring break and having to choose WDW or VB---it would be VB hand's down.  I love WDW but not during busy times (Christmas, Pres Week, spring break, Easter etc).   Have fun planning the trip !

Maria


----------



## AirGoofy

What a wonderful resort.  This is not our home resort, so thanks for letting us stay with you all.  We stayed there 2 nights in October on our way to WDW.  DW and I had not been to the beach since we were children, and thought, we'd let our two DDs (7,5) see the beach and then have the real fun at WDW.  However, we all loved Vero and wished we had booked the entire week.  Everyone had so much fun!!!  We arrived at 7:00 AM Sat morning and were able to eat breakfast with Goofy and Donald.  A great way to start the vacation.  Then, the beach, games, staff, campfire, pool, was wonderful.  We drove and brought our own chairs - I found this site and thanks for the tip.  We had an ocean view room and the sound of the waves at night was so peaceful.  When we were leaving, DW wanted to add on points at Vero.  What a great spot for a vacation!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

I just booked our June trip!   

We're planning June 11-17, then WDW for the 18-20.  

FYI: They did not have any dedicated 2bdrms for our week.  Good think we wanted a lock-off

We went to VB for the first time last June for a Fri and Sat only and the kids LOVED it!  We are so excited to be going back!


----------



## kaffinito

Quick VB question for you!

Is the pool at VB heated?  

We're going between Christmas and NYE and I'm not dumb enough to ask if the temperature is going to be warm enough to swim.    But being from Michigan if the pool is heated then it _will_ be warm enough to swim. 

TIA!
Karen


----------



## MinnieVanMom

HsvTeacher said:


> I just had to post this because I'm so excited. We're going back to Vero Beach!!!
> 
> In May, my DH and I ended our WDW trip with three nights at VB. He has family that lives there, so we thought we would kill two birds with one stone. But, we ended up falling in love with the resort!
> 
> We had a March 2010 trip scheduled for AKV, our home resort, but after living through Spring Break last year, I really wanted to postpone our trip. We decided to cancel it altogether and book a May/June AKV/VB trip. I was able to get an OVIR, and we are thrilled! What a way to begin our summer break!
> 
> Now the countdown begins....


We are just neck and neck with your trip but off a few days.  We are going to VB at the end of our stay the first week of June.  Hope to see you there.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> rigsby25....I'll be honest.  Don't believe Rob is gonna attempt the swap.  It was difficult when we could organize it through the DIS.  That option taken away, it's just too complicated and I don't think many would want to take that on---going totally all through private emails.  Just too complicated.   It's a shame...but just don't see it happening this year.
> Maria



Hey everyone, I'm behind schedule, but I think I'll get the 2010 thread up by the end of November.  Just to make things clear as far as ME doing a chair swap... NO.


----------



## starbox

DisDaydreamer said:


> Just to make things clear as far as ME doing a chair swap... NO.


----------



## dort

DisDaydreamer said:


> Hey everyone, I'm behind schedule, but I think I'll get the 2010 thread up by the end of November.  Just to make things clear as far as ME doing a chair swap... NO.



Hey Rob!  I'm ready to give you my dates for the 2010 roll call

deb


----------



## MiaSRN62

dort said:


> Hey Rob!  I'm ready to give you my dates for the 2010 roll call
> 
> deb



Hey Deb....let me know if ya like and I'll add it to page 1.  Rob will be able to copy all the info from page 1 when I hand over the thread to him 


I am thinking of another VB stay too !  Looking at early May again.  


Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

kaffinito said:


> Quick VB question for you!
> 
> Is the pool at VB heated?
> 
> We're going between Christmas and NYE and I'm not dumb enough to ask if the temperature is going to be warm enough to swim.    But being from Michigan if the pool is heated then it _will_ be warm enough to swim.
> 
> TIA!
> Karen



Does anyone have an answer for Karen ?  I wish I could help ya out here Karen....I've only been to VB in warm months (May and Aug).    


Maria


----------



## DisDaydreamer

MiaSRN62 said:


> Does anyone have an answer for Karen ?  I wish I could help ya out here Karen....I've only been to VB in warm months (May and Aug).
> 
> 
> Maria



Yes, the pool is heated and should be around 82º at any time.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Add us to the list:
We will be at Vero from June 5-8!  It is our first time there.  Any suggestions for this newbie?  We plan to bring our noodles and beach chairs.


----------



## dort

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hey Deb....let me know if ya like and I'll add it to page 1.  Rob will be able to copy all the info from page 1 when I hand over the thread to him
> 
> 
> I am thinking of another VB stay too !  Looking at early May again.
> 
> 
> Maria



Hey Maria!   I have VB booked for May 9 to 19, yep 10 days and will enjoy every minute of it, doing absolutely nothing but deciding if I should be at the beach or pool, and where to eat dinner at night!  
That would be neat if we could meet up again!


----------



## mikeandkarla

I was able to book a 1 BR at VB for June 13-18.   This will be our third year in a row.  We find it a very relaxing end to a WDW vacation.


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Hey, it has been a long time since I have been on this thread and just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has contributed and especially to Maria and Rob, you guys made 09 rock.  We are leaving tonight for 2 weeks at the BCV (Thanksgiving and the week after), but honestly in my head I am thinking about the 8 days in April that we have booked at Vero!!!  Being from Michigan, this is what gets me thru the winter, and when my 13 year old daughter ask my wife and I, if when she goes to college could we take her to a week in Vero for her Spring Break.  5 years away and she is thinking she still wants to hang out with the folks at Vero.  This place is special!!!

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone and hope all of your Holidays are fantastic.

Tom


----------



## MiaSRN62

Belle and Rella's Dad said:


> Hey, it has been a long time since I have been on this thread and just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has contributed and especially to Maria and Rob, you guys made 09 rock.  We are leaving tonight for 2 weeks at the BCV (Thanksgiving and the week after), but honestly in my head I am thinking about the 8 days in April that we have booked at Vero!!!  Being from Michigan, this is what gets me thru the winter, and when my 13 year old daughter ask my wife and I, if when she goes to college could we take her to a week in Vero for her Spring Break.  5 years away and she is thinking she still wants to hang out with the folks at Vero.  This place is special!!!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to everyone and hope all of your Holidays are fantastic.
> 
> Tom



Thanks for the kind words Tom !  Here's hoping you have an awesome 2 weeks at BCV !!!   WOW !  How cool is that to be living in WDW for 2 weeks.   I'll be in WDW (SSR) from Dec 12-16.  It was booked last minute and it was a miracle I even got SSR because I had called 2 days before and nothing was available at all. In fact, the DVC CM told me there was nothing available a mere 2 hours before I called !  So even though it's only 4 days looking forward to it.  And I'm hoping to be able to give Rob a 2010 date for VB    You also have a great Thanksgiving in the World Tom !


Maria


----------



## Twang

Hello!  I am not new to Disney, but brand new to information regarding Vero Beach.  One question:  if one wanted to book a Beach Cottage for one of the summer months (let's say August) how far in advance would you need to book it to make sure you got one?   Thanks for all of your help--this thread has been invaluable to me as I have been doing research lately.


----------



## DVCconvert

twang -
Assuming VB isn't your home resort (and you're going to use DVC points) I'd try to get it right at your 7 month mark.


----------



## Twang

DVCconvert said:


> twang -
> Assuming VB isn't your home resort (and you're going to use DVC points) I'd try to get it right at your 7 month mark.




Oops-maybe I should have mentioned that I am not a DVC member.  Gad.  Thanks for your prompt reply.


----------



## DVCconvert

Twang said:


> Oops-maybe I should have mentioned that I am not a DVC member.  Gad.  Thanks for your prompt reply.



If you know for sure when you want to go, and you'll be making reservations through Central reservations and paying cash -- Personally I'd make the reservation as soon as possible.  You can always cancel 6 days prior without penalty.

HTH


----------



## NEMO93

going to VB on 7/28/10-8/1/10. JP


----------



## rigsby25

I just can't wait.  We will be at Vero Beach Feb. 7 - 13.  We wanted to leave the 6th, but we are going on miles and that day was gone.


----------



## photobob

Just made reservations for Vero Beach checking in on June 27 and out on July 2!! One bedroom villa for us and our DVC traveling friends are getting a 2 bedroom. This will be two years in a row for Vero. Haven't stayed at WDW now since June 2008!


----------



## momx2

Hey Photobob we will be checking in the same day as you guys!  My family and I took a quick trip there for just 2 nights this past summer and the kids loved it!  

We are staying June 27 - July 1 then heading to WDW for 8 nights.  To conserve points we are only staying in a GVIR.  Would love to stay in a 1 bedroom, but can't spare the points...too many trips to take!


----------



## photobob

momx2 said:


> Hey Photobob we will be checking in the same day as you guys!  My family and I took a quick trip there for just 2 nights this past summer and the kids loved it!
> 
> We are staying June 27 - July 1 then heading to WDW for 8 nights.  To conserve points we are only staying in a GVIR.  Would love to stay in a 1 bedroom, but can't spare the points...too many trips to take!



We hope to be able to got to WDW for a studio stay in October, really depend$ on economics of 2010!! We had such a relaxing trip to Vero last year we decided to go again.


----------



## msaseifert

so excited!  Just booked a 1 bedroom at Vero.  Checking in 8-7, checking out 8-14.  Can't wait to have my beach vacation back!  We have done Disney Cruise & DisneyWorld the past 2 summers.  Looking forward to DisneyWorld again this summer but really siked about a relaxing BEACH trip.....Can already feel the sand in my toes!  Now back to page 1 to read up on the resort and what is nearby!


----------



## DVCconvert

msaseifert

You may wish to post this on (and read) the 2010 Vero beach thread.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Doh!  I should have asked Chuck to close this thread.  PM'g him now.

Here is a link to the 2010 thread.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2344361


----------



## Chuck S

This thread is being closed.  Please follow this link to the 2010 Vero Beach thread.


----------



## DVCconvert

Chuck S said:


> This thread is being closed. Please follow this link to the 2010 Vero Beach thread.




Psssst!!.....Chuck!!
You need to open the ring and take the small secret pill contained therein to summon your super powers!!
The thread is still "open"!!


----------



## Chuck S

I said it was being closed.  I just didn't say _when_ it was being closed.


----------

